# The "How Did I Get Here?" Chick's Scirocco build thread



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi :wave: Here I am. Not sure how I got here... 

 

It looks pretty nice, we took it for a spin. Looks good, feels good. It speaks to me a bit, we're still learning each others' language. Both the car and I decided we looked good in red, beyond that we need to spend some time alone together with some quality bonding. I wouldn't mind getting to know a bit about this car beyond pleasant superficialities, we'll see if Eric can pace himself to let that happen. 

Here is Eric wanting to discuss work that need to be done:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

In for the build; 
SU is a major factor on both sides of the fence  
Talk to your son's and make them approve power (reference their Cincy ride in a silver S1)  

Happy you know your direction (from the other thread) 

Peeps will have an opinion, on what they think YOU should have for yourself. It looks like you and your SU know your needs, and wants. Its your car, and the one main thing I can agree on, is power! 

Have fun, enjoy, and I'm happy you guys are on this journey :heart:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

fredybender said:


> Have fun, enjoy, and I'm happy you guys are on this journey :heart:


 +1 

Looking forward to seeing how You & Eric makes this Scirocco different from the other VW's he built before


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Is she saying I'm bad at foreplay?  

Petra took it for a spin and found the power adequate with my lard a$$ in it too. I don't know if she'd still feel the same with a slushbox installed. One of the reasons I want to do the conversion to auto with the car otherwise unchanged is to see if she still likes it. 

The good news is that the Stepchild, same engine but minus 235 pounds, is more power than she wants, in fact she found herself at redline a few times and got nervous. This sets a useful range I can work within as a goal. 

I compared the ride height: the nose of this car with stock springs is 1.25" higher than the Stepchild's Touring Cup Kit, and the tail is only 1/4" higher, and that's with two dead coils cut out of the Cup Kit. 

As far as preliminary findings: 
1) The car has been in Illinois for all of its 103000 miles, and really is free of any rot that I can find . The rear arch metal is perfect . 
2) The paint is smooth as glass, but there isn't much of it left after repeated buffings. Petra has decided she likes it red * mops forehead in relief*. 
3) The A/C runs with the pressure switches bypassed. I found a loose hose fitting at the compressor. I'll see if it'll hold a vacuum, and if it doesn't, I'll track any leaks before taking the car apart. 
4) Central locking is kaput. There's no remote fob function anyways, so Petra wants the system gone *phew again*. 
5) The lights are relayed with H4s but the brights don't work right, not sure why yet. 
6) The rear calipers are toast as usual for these cars. I'll do aluminum Mk4 calipers. 
7) There's a slow oil drip from the drain plug, not sure where from yet. 
8) The car needed coolant when I tested it yesterday, not sure how fast it uses it, we'll see and repair as needed. 
9) Burned out bulbs here and there, and little bits of broken trim and such, floppy sunroof crank, etc..., nothing bad. 

Overall a much nicer car than we needed for what we want, but hey, less work for me. 

The goal (subject to change): 

Exterior: Tornado Red with Ronal 15X7 dished R8s like the Stepchild has. I hope I can find another set...basically the exterior will look the same as the Stepchild but nice (the Lady will not accept orange peel). 
Drivetrain: Automatic transmission with the stock 16V (for now). This part is not negotiable (I tried) and is up in the air as far as details. I'm happy to continuously feed beer to anyone who is willing to make the change while I watch . 
Suspension: Undecided. I need it high enough for her to avoid curbs with the airdam, and soft enough to please her tender buttocks. Stock is fine except the nose needs to drop an inch. I may cut one coil like I did on my Cabby, which corrects the reverse rake and changes nothing about the ride or handling. 
Interior: all dark grey leather, buttery smooth, including the dash, with accenting stitch lines here and there to create a luxurious and inviting interior. This will be in stark contrast to my cars, which are in good condition but are devoid of anything resembling luxury. Oh, and heated seats are required to please her tender buttocks. 

Anyhoo, I'm beat; off to bed. Thanks for checking in :wave:


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow that's a nice scorocco. 
Its very clean.opcorn:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Also in for the build. Looks like a really nice base to start with. 

BTW, should be in the Elmhurst area in a couple weeks.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

In for what is sure to be a interesting build and thread. :heart:


----------



## KRaddatz (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow! there seems to be quite the concentration of roccos in the area, I'm right over in oaklawn! 

I can't wait to see the build process. Its always great to see steps of the process seeing as I have much work still to be done, theyre always a great motivator too. If you ever need a second pair of hands I'd love to help, beer is my second language:beer:


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

echassin said:


> Is she saying I'm bad at foreplay?
> 
> 
> 4) Central locking is kaput. There's no remote fob function anyway, so Petra wants the system gone *phew again*.


 The OEM vacuum central locking never had a fob and works only by the drivers door lock. 

Please don't toss it out yet... try to get it working. Once working it's a great feature. 

If the previous owner fu-bard it up with some aftermarket gizmo that would be another story. 

Car looks very clean. I would love to see more pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ... Both the car and I decided we looked good in red...


 You are aware that red cars are Evil, correct? 



echassin said:


> ...Petra took it for a spin and found the power adequate.


 I think "adequate" will do well, even thought you'll lose a little to the torque converter it'll still be 'fun' albeit not a screamer. 



echassin said:


> ...I'm happy to continuously feed beer to anyone who is willing to make the change while I watch .


 Not a chance in hell. :laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I would have to say that every bone in my body would resist putting an automatic transmission in a 16V Scirocco. 

But hell, I'll read about it! 

:thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

In for another local build, if it's anything like the stepchild build it should be a great read. The platform looks great already so it should be nice when done :thumbup: 

I am looking forward to seeing how the auto conversion goes. I saw Paul mention a TDI trans in the last thread. Any interest in going with a newer transmission with more gears or just sticking with a simpler one out of an older generation car?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Subscribed....

gotta see this.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

If you weren't so far away, I'd trade you my automatic trans and all of the ancillaries for your manual stuff.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of thoughts here, all duly noted. For anyone who less than thrilled with the changes being made, I'm sorry: I really tried, and manual is just not for me. 

Since the Spousal Unit and I are usually on different ends of the spectrum in terms of interests, this is a new thing for us. Eric is getting something, I am getting something, the kids are involved, all good for us. 

In order for the rest of you to get something out of this, here's the deal: After Eric and I die, we will leave the executor with the following instructions: Every V-dub tool, spare part, book, keys to the S1, GTI, his S2, the Cabby, and my automatic S2 will be piled up at the end of a football field. All of you guys line up at the other end. After the starting gun, you all run to the pile and (assuming you don't have a heart attack) you get to choose 1 thing. Whoever, gets stuck with the automatic S2 has gotta change it back. Enjoy, and if there is an afterlife, I know we will .


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice find, and can't wait for the project to start! opcorn:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> If you weren't so far away, I'd trade you my automatic trans and all of the ancillaries for your manual stuff.


 Now Chris they would not want the type of auto tranny that is on your car. You have to admit that the early 3 speeds are slugs and noisy. I can't not remember who referred to the one I had as autotragic. 

The idea of a boosted automatic appealed to me as a way to keep the car looking as close to original but that was not in the cards for me. There was a guy from PR who had a rabbit with a boosted 16v running some crazy numbers. Granted that thing was modified a great deal. Maybe I'll dig and post some links.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> You are aware that red cars are Evil, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some cultures recognize the dualing antagonism of good vs. evil...but we can discuss that over a beer after we haul you out here to discuss how this project got, dare I say it "conceived" in my kitchen between the three of us. Man up, and recognize your contribution. 
As for the rest of your thoughts, fun is good but I'm just not the sreamer type (but E does say I'm evil).


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

It's cheap and easy to retrofit an inexpensive fob to the central locking - and perhaps even to a couple of Hella airhorns. For those dark mall parking lots you know. 

Nice car Eric. You sure know how to find them. 

Another set of Ronal R8 15x7's yessir. Hmmhmm. All time favorite. Still remember when the Tire Rack landed a set at my first post college grad apartment for my 78 Roc. They were only 15x6's, but still oh so pretty. $600 for the set of four, mounted and balanced with 195/50-15 Fulda Y-2000's. The shiz fer sure. 

Where is the pic of this tender bottom worthy interior? 

Looks like in a matter of a few days, you have managed to cut the size of this project in half. 

Well done! 

Craig


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Hi :wave: Here I am. Not sure how I got here...


 Oh, it's plain as day. There is NO WAY you could have been around that much vintage VWness without catching the bug. 

The fact that there are a couple of young malleable minds involved makes it all the better.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OorsciroccO said:


> Where is the pic of this tender bottom worthy interior?
> 
> Looks like in a matter of a few days, you have managed to cut the size of this project in half.


 The interior isn't done yet, or was it the bottom you wanted to see ? 

Did a bunch of disassembly at the rear of the car yesterday after work and was gonna update today with pics and such, but somebody smashed our mailbox last night, so I get to spend the afternoon after work fixing that instead :screwy:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> The interior isn't done yet, or was it the bottom you wanted to see ?
> 
> Did a bunch of disassembly at the rear of the car yesterday after work and was gonna update today with pics and such, but somebody smashed our mailbox last night, so I get to spend the afternoon after work fixing that instead :screwy:.


 Bunch of savages in this town.


----------



## beelindustrial (Feb 6, 2005)

*Rocco*

Nice looking car. I had one just like that that I sold to by my 75 Westy. Enjoy 


pchassin said:


> Hi :wave: Here I am. Not sure how I got here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Getting in on the ground floor of a future epic thread!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> The interior isn't done yet, or was it the bottom you wanted to see ?
> 
> Did a bunch of disassembly at the rear of the car yesterday after work and was gonna update today with pics and such, but somebody smashed our mailbox last night, so I get to spend the afternoon after work fixing that instead :screwy:.


 We can all take a deep breath and relax-the mailbox is fine. 

The inside is gutted, took out the stereo ( the kids are calling dibs on it for their future rebuilds), a correct stereo borrowed from a Porsche has been installed, its loud, its good. I'm happy. The first item on the list can be checked off. Pics to be coming soon, Eric has had the day off from work so he has been at all day.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> We can all take a deep breath and relax-the mailbox is fine.
> 
> The inside is gutted, took out the stereo ( the kids are calling dibs on it for their future rebuilds), a correct stereo borrowed from a Porsche has been installed


 Wow that is one fancy mailbox  I have been watching, but I'm inconsequential... invisible mostly 

:thumbup: maybe I should name that moon pchassin.....where is tberk...he can explain. It is not as random as it appears, but then again.... 

good work :laugh::beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> he can explain.


 ORLY? :sly: 

This thing is in much better shape than the Stepchild was, so I don't think I'll have to take it all the way down to a bare shell and tip it, but I still wanna take it down pretty far so that I get a good look at everything and won't leave any tape lines when I paint it. 

In no particular order: 

The radio worked fine but it was way too modern so I put in an nice old Blaupunkt with working cassette deck :thumbup:. The speakers are nice so we'll use them. The mess of wires is on the unit we removed. The one we're using plugs right into the factory harness with a nice adapter :thumbup:: 
 

Then I gutted the interior, removed all the glass, and got the sunroof out without changing any adjustments, since it works fine: 
 
 
 
 

The basement is starting to fill up with car parts again : 
 

The windshield came out intact with Petra laying on the exhaust tunnel with her feet pushing out. I have a picture but I'm not posting it ; Here's the glass: 
 

Tomorrow I hope to get the HVAC out and gut the doors. 

:wave:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Subscribed....
> 
> gotta see this.


 

me too, also... :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

echassin said:


> I have a picture but I'm not posting it ;


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

opcorn: 

Will try and get by next weekend. I will be at the mercy of two lovely women though (Ellen and Diana) so we'll see how that plan works out.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

WOW that car looked to nice to tear apart


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

BluDemon said:


> WOW that car looked too nice to tear apart


 Only in pictures  

Today I got the HVAC box out, using my old trick of corks, a loop of hose, and a pan to keep the floor dry: 
 

In order to get to the hose clamps I cut the footwell duct a bit, I'll patch it up later: 
 

Box out, I'll go through it thoroughly so the cabin stays comfy in all weather: 
 

I also took the A/C lines out of the bay: 
 

Doors off also: 
 

The driver door has a bit of Bondo poking through, this will need closer examination when the time comes: 
 

Notice how many plugs there are just for the driver door, :screwy:: 
 

Finally, I unwrapped the rear harness, removed the wiring for the rear wiper and the power locks, and rewrapped it, along with wrapping the fuel pump harness, which VW leaves naked under the carpet :facepalm:: 
 
 

Helper, dressed appropriately : 
 

The Chick came home from the gym, took a look, saw the engine running, knows the stereo works, saw that it has no glass and therefore doesn't need A/C, said "let's go Road Warrior and call it done"  :beer::heart: 

We're away this weekend and I have to WORK next week, but updates as they present themselves.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> The Chick came home from the gym, took a look, saw the engine running, knows the stereo works, saw that it has no glass and therefore doesn't need A/C, said "let's go Road Warrior and call it done"  :beer::heart:
> 
> We're away this weekend and I have to WORK next week, but updates as they present themselves.












I think I see what you mean. Have a "fun" weekend


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> I think I see what you mean. Have a "fun" weekend


 Metaphorically speaking, which one of us is the guy on the left and which one of us is the guy on the right? 
It could go either way, I'm thinking.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

pchassin said:


> It could go either way, I'm thinking.


 
[crickets]  [/crickets] 


what... _whaaaat_ ?!? 

opcorn: 



:laugh:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

pchassin said:


> Metaphorically speaking, which one of us is the guy on the left and which one of us is the guy on the right?
> It could go either way, I'm thinking.


 P has unleashed E on the car, as I see it. 

BTW, can you let E fly to MD for 5 hours so he can completely deconstruct Red and rebuild him in that time? I know E has it in him given his work over the last 24 hours. :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmmm.........Yes! 

It'll have to be after a period of a little Roc withdrawal so that he will be all twitchy to get a hit. We had to spend the weekend away from his project but now he is back in the garage. 

Can the boys go too? Great learning opportunity.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


>





pchassin said:


> Metaphorically speaking, which one of us is the guy on the left and which one of us is the guy on the right?
> It could go either way, I'm thinking.


 Metaphorically answering, "Yes". 

It seems (although I've never been down that path) that all marriages have the same basic conflicts and/ or questions; 

1) toilet paper unrolls out the front, or down the back? 
2) whose turn is it to cope with/ beat on the kids? 
3) who gets to wear the hockey mask, and who gets stuck with a raggedy-assed Mohawk and too much mascara? 

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Metaphorically answering, "Yes".
> 
> It seems (although I've never been down that path) that all marriages have the same basic conflict and/ or questions;
> 
> ...


 
Boy..... I was watching a movie. Rise of the planet of the apes. Saw this and about fell of the chair when I got to #3 :laugh:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> It seems (although I've never been down that path) that all marriages have the same basic conflict and/ or questions;
> 
> 1) toilet paper unrolls out the front, or down the back?
> 
> :laugh:


 We dealt with that one a while back. Out the front, period. That's what the Navy told me it had to be back in '89 and so it has been.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Boy..... I was watching a movie. Rise of the planet of the apes. Saw this and about fell of the chair when I got to #3 :laugh:


 ...my work here is done. 

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Metaphorically answering, "Yes".
> 
> It seems (although I've never been down that path) that all marriages have the same basic conflicts and/ or questions;
> 
> ...


 No need to break it all down into a multitude of questions. 
Its simple, really. 

Everyone, just do as I say, and no one will get hurt.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Everyone, just do as I say, and no one will get hurt.


 
[ ...makes careful note of just *which* _Xchassin_ username posted that. Self-preservation is a strong instinct, it has been working *for* me (mostly) for 5+ decades now... ] 

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Metaphorically speaking, which one of us is the guy on the left and which one of us is the guy on the right?
> It could go either way, I'm thinking.


 YOUR car, YOU drive. Or that's how *I* would roll. 

And it's awesome to watch this build progress. Just be sure the E-chassin doesn't dent or scratch the hood when ya go cruisin', eh? Studs and chains are hell on the finish. Okay, I have said too much. Going away now.....:sly:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> No need to break it all down into a multitude of questions.
> Its simple, really.
> 
> Everyone, just do as I say, and no one will get hurt.


 Jeff (bigtavo) has a similar saying that has assisted him in his marriage: 

_*"You can either be right or be happy. Choose happy."*_ 

I tend to agree. :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

So I'm walking up the driveway, E comes out of the kitchen with a steering wheel in his hand and son #2 close on his heels. He's blabla-ing about something again but I can't hear what it is until I get closer, and it ends with 

..."if SOME Volkswagens is good, MORE Volkswagens is better". 

At least he's trying to take on an Elder's role and impart some sort of "wisdom" to the younger generation. 

*Sigh*


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

pchassin said:


> ..."if SOME Volkswagens is good, MORE Volkswagens is better".


 
There's the title for his book... 

Or, at least some good sig material.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Jeff (bigtavo) has a similar saying that has assisted him in his marriage:
> 
> _*"You can either be right or be happy. Choose happy."*_
> 
> I tend to agree. :laugh:


 I've also heard "I can win an argument, I just can't END one" . 

Now, as for my quote defending the number of VWs we have, I was actually helping Keith make a circuit, after discovering him trying to "solder" with electrical tape. He sees me using the tape and thought its purpose was to attach wires, as opposed to covering them. Sooo, out came the soldering gun and we made this: 
 

I was explaining that the entire electrical system in a car is the exact same as the little circuit, just repeated many times, and if it's a VW, all tangled into an undecipherable mess . Then we got onto VWs in general (all conversations around me converge onto the topic of VWs), Petra caught the tail end of it, and the rest you already know  

Anyhoo, yesterday and today I got the bumpers, the kit, and the mouldings off, and got the car up on jackstands with the wheels off, so real teardown can begin. Here's where we're at: 
 

The car in some ways is as bad as the Stepchild was, but in other ways it's much better. To wit: 
 
 
As you can see, the body is outstanding, essentially no rust so far, even under the kit and along the pinch welds. Whatever turns up as cleaning progresses will be straightened, refinished, etc..., but a very solid body so far :thumbup: 

Mechanically it's a different story The more I look, the more I find, which is not really surprising. So far: the rear brakes are toast, the rear springs are broken in two, the TT exhaust is the aluminized version and is rotten, and everything is super crusty, disgustingly greasy, or just plain dripping :heart:. 

Tomorrow I hope to get the suspension assemblies off and maybe torn down. 

Till then, :wave:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

:screwy::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Jeff (bigtavo) has a similar saying that has assisted him in his marriage:
> 
> _*"You can either be right or be happy. Choose happy."*_
> 
> I tend to agree. :laugh:


 Jeff spoke these words to me at my wedding..... it sent chills down my spine.

GO TEAM CHASSIN!!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Jeff spoke these words to me at my wedding..... it sent chills down my spine.
> 
> GO TEAM CHASSIN!!!


 Those chills are supposedly what Love feels like  

As for "Team Chassin", it's mostly me for now, given the challenges of rusty fasteners and filth containment. My hope is that during reassembly we can all work together more, since everything will be clean and user friendly. 

I got the rear end off whole and tore it down: 
 

"Helper", and I'm using the term charitably: 
 

As on the Stepchild, the only items that are useable are the beam, the beam mounts, and the stub axles: 
 

The rest is junk. I can source all of it new except for the brake and bearing shields, if y'all can help out: 
 

The rear springs are both broken, something I've seen on these cars before: 
 

If your stock suspension is suddenly pleasingly lowered, check your springs :sly: 

Next are the front end halves :wave:


----------



## vwvato (Apr 14, 2003)

Coming along nicely Eric. Lots of progress so far... Glad to see this car have a second life. 

Keith


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

So, I'm in the driveway, minding my own bizness, enjoying the day. 

P starts putting out the trash and is rolling the bin down the driveway. She says, "This is heavy, what's in this thing?". I said, "It's filled with all the garbage parts from your car. Now your car is just like you. It has a good body and not much else". 

She probably thinks I'm a pig. 

I think I'm a Comic Genius.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ echassin: 

Does the phrase, "living dangerously" mean anything to you? Anything at all? Take your time, give it some thought...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

1) E. is a lucky man, we all recognise it. 

2) Neptune discovered it/He had a new Moon, obviously he can name it what ever he wants.... 

3) There is no 'three' at this time. 


I'm currently in Marin County prep'ing to ride a bike back across the Golden Gate Bridge. (Pix might end up in the chit-chat thread, stay tuned...)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> So, I'm in the driveway, minding my own bizness, enjoying the day.
> 
> P starts putting out the trash and is rolling the bin down the driveway. She says, "This is heavy, what's in this thing?". I said, "It's filled with all the garbage parts from your car. Now your car is just like you. It has a good body and not much else".
> 
> ...


 Well, lucky she isn't a garbage picker or you may have been "applauded" with that strut upside the head! Pchassin, why do we put up with them?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

echassin said:


> So, I'm in the driveway, minding my own bizness, enjoying the day.
> 
> P starts putting out the trash and is rolling the bin down the driveway. She says, "This is heavy, what's in this thing?". I said, "It's filled with all the garbage parts from your car. Now your car is just like you. It has a good body and not much else".
> 
> ...


 I take it Jeff was not at your wedding

:sly:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> I've also heard "I can win an argument, I just can't END one" .
> Sooo, out came the soldering gun and we made this:


 I need a better ref than this but I'm currently far from Base Camp...
https://www.google.com/search?q=%22church+of+the+free+electron%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&channel=fs&filter=0&fp=e35f76a715763fa9&q=%22church+of+the+free+electron%22


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> @ echassin:
> 
> Does the phrase, "living dangerously" mean anything to you? Anything at all? Take your time, give it some thought...


 Hmmm....thinking... 

No, I'm good .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Pchassin, why do we put up with them?


 Awesome isn't something you "put up with", it's something you bask in .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Eistreiber said:


> @ echassin:
> 
> Does the phrase, "living dangerously" mean anything to you? Anything at all? Take your time, give it some thought...





echassin said:


> Awesome isn't something you "put up with", it's something you bask in .


 Mine is mostly capable of taking out the trash to the street herself. If she figures out that there are such things as full-service car washes I might not be long for this world. :sly:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sigh*

It appears that I need to lower myself and respond to my "Lord and Master's" great witticisms.
Individual value and worth are complex topics requiring worthy discourse. 

That's not gonna happen here.

Calling him a pig=too easy. Calling him a misogynist=too complex.

Actually, we don't need words here. What we need is a sharp elbow to the ribs. I've got the elbow to do the job, and he has the bruises to prove it.

God knows I try.

*Repeat Sigh*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> It appears that I need to lower myself and respond to my "Lord and Master's" great witticisms.
> Individual value and worth are complex topics requiring worthy discourse.
> ...


He did look a little mangled the 1st Cincy I met him. 


So about those chains and dog collar maybe it is time to reapply


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ... What we need is a sharp elbow to the ribs. I've got the elbow to do the job, and he has the bruises to prove it.
> 
> God knows I try.


Yeah well, it's all fun and games until someone loses an eye...

[ @ Paul; where in hell is the "wagging finger in warning/ admonishment" emoticon? ]


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> @ Paul; where in hell is the "wagging finger in warning/ admonishment" emoticon?


No kidding, I guess I'll be responsible for actual Scirocco content while you guys all goof off on the Interwebz 

Yesterday I got the front ends both off and torn down:


Keith doing the parts that are hardest on my sore neck:


Tear down:


The good thing about an unmolested car is there is generally enough oily grime on stuff that nothing rusts. To wit, a control arm with the manufacturing date still pristine :thumbup::


The fenders are literally perfect so I will leave them in-situ in order to avoid disturbing any Cosmoline that has withstood 25 Midwest winters. I'll paint them on the shell as was done at the factory.

Today my plan is to get the radiator and condenser out so I can reach the headlight harnesses and fix those. I also have to tear down the struts and see if I can get the housings open.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The Chassin crew is working it. Son #1 has been manning the camera, preferring the overseer-with-clean-hands role. #2 likes getting his hands dirty. I have been remiss in my car duties, but my knee is feeling better and I can run again, so I have been O.T.D, A.M.F., Y.O.Y.O (for you non-medical people, that means "out-the-door, adios Mother Ufcker, you're on your own"). 

I stepped up to The Plate yesterday, and E gave me a rundown of the basics, explaining how air and gas make a car move. Made sense :thumbup:.

Here are some more pics:

Timing belt is new:


Engine still runs, but we started clearing stuff out of the bay:


The fenders really are perfect:


The tie rod boot is torn but Eric says if the rod stays up on its own, that's good :sly:


Uh oh, now The Girl needs a manicure:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

P. Just tip. Maybe leave the nice ring tucked in the dresser....steel will kill the claws, and you will be on a diamond mining mission. And don't show these vultures any leg....they will get distracted! 

Glad to see you needing a manicure. Now get some dirt-and-grease coloured T shirts and you are all set! They will all end up that way anyhow! Keep up the posts, great progress so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...Eric says if the rod stays up on its own, that's good :sly:


yeah...um... had something in mind as a reply, but on further thought I think I'm just gonna back away slowly... *very slowly,* and *carefully.*

never mind.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

So, I'm in a good mood this a.m., ready to take Kathy's advice and put on some grubbies and work on the car. My knee is sore again, so I can't run anyways . 

Then E sez, "I don't feel like wearing these smelly clothes to work on my car , uh-- YOUR car". Freudian slip .

Anyway, here are pics from yesterday:

E got everything off of the engine:



It took him all day because I want to keep it and he had to organize it instead of throwing it away. Believe it or not, the engine still runs.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...I stepped up to The Plate yesterday, and E gave me a rundown of the basics, explaining how air and gas make a car move. Made sense :thumbup:.
> 
> Uh oh, now The Girl needs a manicure:





punchbug said:


> P. Just tip. Maybe leave the nice ring tucked in the dresser....steel will kill the claws, and you will be on a diamond mining mission.


Carp, now I'm gonna have to sound all grown-uppy again. 

[grown-up mode toggle: ON]

First before you turn a wrench or decide to get oily, you *must* think *SAFETY.* If you're at all like me, you're somewhat fond of your body parts, rather attached to them shall we say. You must get in the habit of protecting them from the various hazards and opportunities for injury that go along with mechanical work.

So here's a starting place; no rings, no bracelets, take off your watch, no necklaces. Don't wear anything that can be crushed onto your finger(s), or grabbed by a running engine and sucked in. Having one's face bounced off a valve cover is less than pleasant. 

No long sleeves, no loose clothing. Tie your hair back securely behind your head (yeah yeah, good for you no MPB, now shut up).

Anytime you use pressurized fluids or air, wear safety glasses or at least turn your face away; you'd know better than I the cost of replacing an eyeball. And even short of that, a little carb cleaner splashed in your eye is *extremely* painful, so don't do it.

I sent you a link to run down, "_Poor Richard's Rabbit Book_" aka: How To Keep Your Volkswagen Rabbit Alive. I *strongly* recommend you purchase and *read* it.

For one thing it's simply a good read, it's educational without being a dry, boring technical grind. You'll learn most of "the basics" of how/ why your car runs and drives and is designed the way it is. The book is written to be comprehended and *enjoyed* by the novice. Trust me. Think of it as gaining additional excuses to elbow Eric in the 'ribs' when he tries to drop some technical- sounding jargon BS on you.

And for tone, consider this, "To remove a stuck fastener, apply liberal doses of penetrating oil. To allow time for it to do its work, go have a beer." What's not to like about procedures like that? 

First chapter IIRC is on safety concerns, the one that sticks in my mind regards fuel, "Remember that one gallon of gasoline can propel you, three friends, your car, and some luggage thirty miles down the road. Be careful around gasoline." Simple, subtle, and so true.

If the Bentley manual is *required* for working on a Scirocco, this book is the other one you should keep handy. Optional... but highly recommended.

OK, so [grown-up mode toggle: OFF].

:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, thanks. I had followed about half of the rules prior to knowing them (bling off, but watch was on. Hair up and back, but no safety goggles-got 3 pair in a drawer).

We did some remedial wrenching, took off the entire power steering, I figured out the need for goggles after getting a bunch of power steering fluid onto the forehead and thus the hair (but heck, that stuff is better then silicone for frizz control). E is now feeling like a schlub for not warning me but now I got the rules down and will follow them like a girl scout.

I will pursue the book since I did get something out of the process, so I am not as work-avoident as I had thought I might be. I can consider the purchase an early anniversary present to my myself (I am not a mani-pedi kinda girl).

Will post pics later today, Daun and crew are coming by later tonight.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

punchbug said:


> P. Just tip. Maybe leave the nice ring tucked in the dresser....steel will kill the claws, and you will be on a diamond mining mission. And don't show these vultures any leg....they will get distracted!
> 
> Glad to see you needing a manicure. Now get some dirt-and-grease coloured T shirts and you are all set! They will all end up that way anyhow! Keep up the posts, great progress so far. :thumbup:


Nitrite gloves, bought in bulk, are a requirement w/ Sciroccos. 

A little bar soap scrapped up under the nails prior to work will make life so much easier.

And Cathy, I'm no Vulture, so be quiet. I'm a connoisseur.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> Nitrite gloves, bought in bulk, are a requirement w/ Sciroccos.
> 
> A little bar soap scrapped up under the nails prior to work will make life so much easier.
> 
> And Cathy, I'm no Vulture, so be quiet. I'm a connoisseur.


Oh, I was referring to the icy one....:laugh:

I'm just glad that we have another wrench turning gal on the list! It is sure nice being able to diagnose issues on the road, and you will soon figure out that you will know more about the car than the "average garage". If you can't plug it in to a computer, it baffles the new breed.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun, Ellen, Margaret, and Dianna (sp?) came for a visit, so we ate and drank well *burp*. Daun has a short video of the engine running with nothing on it, which is kinda funky.

P. and I got some work done clearing the bay. First we couldn't get the preheat stuff out, so we used The Greatest Tool Ever Invented to get it out:


And then we used The Second Greatest Tool Ever Invented to solder the horn harness back together:


All this power steering stuff needs to come out. It took quite a bit longer than usual, cuz when I usually do it, it's just to get the stuff from the car to the garbage can, and I don't do it pretty.

This time we did it pretty. Pump out:


Hoses off, and I want to say that this was FUN, especially on the rack end:


Hoses gone:


Tomorrow exhaust off, tank and plumbing out from under the car.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> Nitrite gloves, bought in bulk, are a requirement w/ Sciroccos.
> 
> A little bar soap scraped up under the nails prior to work will make life so much easier.
> 
> And Cathy, I'm no Vulture, so be quiet. I'm a connoisseur.





punchbug said:


> Oh, I was referring to the icy one....:laugh:


@ pchassin: gloves yes, but you lose dexterity and sensitivity. I generally don't use 'em, younger guys generally do; I'm old school I guess (I'll wash my hands after the job is done). But for stuff you know up front is gonna be filthy...? High-arm dishwashing gloves, the thicker the better. Yep.

If you go the no gloves route be careful of what you soak your hands in, some of that stuff is toxic; the rest is worse.

Re: Soap under fingernails; yep but at least wet it first, soak a few minutes prior is better. Then you scrape nails over and build up a thick paste under your nails. I don't 'cuz it takes too much time (see above).

@ punchbug: WTF? Have you ever observed me to lunge at *anybody*, display of leg notwithstanding? "Vulture"? WT hell?

I daresay I can provide, oh say 10,000 penguins to witness and argue that I do indeed exercise at least restraint...

[ then again, well penguins got no legs... :laugh: ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

So far, I am liking E's technique for keeping the hands clean. A pair of latex gloves followed by a pair of lightweight Kevlar gloves to keep the (frail) latex from ripping. He gets the kevlars from the O.R. so we have the advantage of not having to pay for them. I understand they are pricey at about $3.00/pair but the are reusable. 

BTW, Karl, are they picking on you?
Just stand over here by me, I'll take care of ya.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> BTW, Karl, are they picking on you?
> Just stand over here by me, I'll take care of ya.


I appreciate the offer, but I'm gonna have to decline. I'm thinking that by now you've established a somewhat hazardous (to others) physical response, to wit; Eric opens his mouth to say something and your elbow starts moving. It's a reflexive and purely involuntary reaction that has become ingrained through repeated usage.

So... "stand by you" might not be the safest place to be, and given our relative heights your elbow would be coming at my throat every time Eric opened his mouth. Sure I can duck or dodge, but sooner or later the odds will catch up with me.

Still, yep I appreciate the offer. :laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> @ punchbug: WTF? Have you ever observed me to lunge at *anybody*, display of leg notwithstanding? "Vulture"? WT hell?
> 
> I daresay I can provide, oh say 10,000 penguins to witness and argue that I do indeed exercise at least restraint...
> 
> [ then again, well penguins got no legs... :laugh: ]


LOL, I just did that to see what you tossed back in my direction.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> "stand by you" might not be the safest place to be, and given our relative heights your elbow would be coming at my throat every time Eric opened his mouth. Sure I can duck or dodge, but sooner or later the odds will catch up with me.


I figured you were watching my back, so I'd watch yours :heart:. I made good use of your advice, wore goggles, got splashed in the face with gasoline while removing the fuel tank. I've now been baptized three times: power steering fluid, gasoline, and I cut myself today.

My aim is good: I'd be elbowing E while handing you a beer so we'd all be having fun. 

Today we took off the tank:


The tank:


To get the tank out we had to remove the exhaust. It was rotten so we just cut it out:


For whatever reason, the tank was missing its heat shield. The exhaust burned the paint on the tank and the tank started to rust:

If anyone has a spare heat shield, let us know.

The boys have been patient this weekend, now we are off to the pool .


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow.....amazing.....again?

Eric: granted, I'm busier than a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest, but I've been changing ONE REAR SHOCK on my car for, like 2 months. You have a car in your hands for 3 days and it's nearly completely torn apart.

Folks, if anyone is inclined to stop in and lend a hand to E, P and family, I can assure you that Petra can whip up a darn good chicken salad sandwich at the drop of a hat. And there's laundry service on-site. :laugh:

Petra: very cool to see that you're digging in yourself on this one. That's love. :heart: 

OK, I have to go out to the garage now and change that shock......


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh Hai Jim, thanks for checking in! :wave:

After we got home from the pool and had dinner, Petra went to work out and the kids watched TV, so I, um, took the engine out .

Injection off:


No oil from the breather :thumbup::


The distributor seal is worn and has soaked everything beneath it in oil:


Engine out:


This didn't look safe at all so I cleared anything expensive out of the garage and pulled the engine out with a long chain so that if the shell fell the only thing we'd need to fix is, well, the shell 

But all went well and the car is back on its stands:


Finally, every build thread should have the requisite filthy empty bay shot:


That's it. Time for ice cream *yum*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Daun, Ellen, Margaret, and Dianna (sp?) came for a visit, so we ate and drank well *burp*. Daun has a short video of the engine running with nothing on it, which is kinda funky.


Now if I could figure out how to upload said video so it was viewable here... hmmmm.

It was great to see you guys and thanks again for the food / drinks / great conversation!! Just remember, they come apart quickly... the going back together can take more time.

So I'm wondering, did Eric take care of his poor, neglected Mk 1 before he removed your engine? When I looked at it, it appeared to have needed some serious attention:










Food!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I got home from work today hoping to get some wrenching time in with The Lady, but as soon as I arrived she bolted out the door in her running clothes and muttered something like "tag, you're it", something any of you with children have surely experienced . I don't mind as long as she doesn't pull a Forrest Gump and keep running indefinitely in a straight line, as opposed to a circle that ends up back here.

So I ended up by myself in the garage, and stripped down the engine. Years of oil seepage protected all of the fasteners and everything popped free without too much trouble.

The downpipe looks great, even the O2 sensor came right out:

As you can see, the insides of the catalytic converter accidentally fell out. I accidentally dropped a pipe into the thing, and when nothing happened I accidentally did it more and harder. Now I need to get a new downpipe, because I wouldn't want to do any significant damage to the environment on a scale of what, say, BP did to the Gulf.

The exhaust studs came out fine :thumbup::


Next I took off the intake and most of the other accessories, so I can remove the gearbox tomorrow after work:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

now if those bolts on the coolant flange come out clean than you really have a gem!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> 1..So I ended up by myself in the garage, and stripped down the engine. Years of oil seepage protected all of the fasteners and everything popped free without too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 2...As you can see, the insides of the catalytic converter accidentally fell out. I accidentally dropped a pipe into the thing, and when nothing happened I accidentally did it more and harder. Now I need to get a new downpipe, because I wouldn't want to do any significant damage to the environment on a scale of what, say, BP did to the Gulf.
> ...


1. Gotta love the self oiling option. It always keeps things moving along...

2. Gotta hate when that happens. It happens around here too. Glad no environments were harmed during the making of this thread. :thumbup:

3. What? Since when does THAT happen?

Loving the thread guys and hot chicks. Wish I could be tool wench for ya.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Now, Kathy, that could be a lot of fun. Drive south whenever you like and we can all get to it.

E called me out on deserting him for my other interests yesterday, I have mentally committed to joining him today for some wrenching after today's mandatory labors are completed.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Vicariously, we are with you! btw- Secret Webcam footage of Petra right before she said 'Tag, you're It!"...







TBerk, thats BERK, only with a 'T' in the front... I like choc'late...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys crack me up. I'll make sure Laura is watching this, she wants a Scirocco of her own someday, I just want her to know what she's in for. 

Also. Gonna be another automatic naysayer. If you prefer an auto, I get that, makes plenty of sense. The problem I have, is that VW has never made a good automatic. The DSG would be ideal but retrofitting one to a Scirocco might be more work than it is worth. I just can't think of another automatic that would be worth the effort to swap in when chances are you will be pulling it out after it has failed to swap another one back in. Unless y'all know something I don't.

I have an idea- just keep the manual and learn to shift it without the clutch! :sly::laugh:

Does this mean the Chassin clan will have TWO Sciroccos at Cincy?

Brendan


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

echassin said:


> Daun, Ellen, Margaret, and Dianna (sp?) came for a visit, so we ate and drank well *burp*. Daun has a short video of the engine running with nothing on it, which is kinda funky.
> 
> P. and I got some work done clearing the bay. First we couldn't get the preheat stuff out, so we used The Greatest Tool Ever Invented to get it out:
> 
> ...



Hey man, what kinda caps did you use to cap the rack off with?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> I got home from work today hoping to get some wrenching time in with The Lady, but as soon as I arrived she bolted out the door in her running clothes and muttered something like "tag, you're it", something any of you with children have surely experienced
> 
> The downpipe looks great, even the O2 sensor came right out:
> 
> As you can see, the insides of the catalytic converter accidentally fell out. I accidentally dropped a pipe into the thing, and when nothing happened I accidentally did it more and harder. Now I need to get a new downpipe, because I wouldn't want to do any significant damage to the environment on a scale of what, say, BP did to the Gulf.


At least yours are a bit older and shouldn't get into too much trouble while you are in the garage? I know a three year old can't be left too long, that's for sure. Saturday he came around the side of the house holding a hatchet and asking if he could help with the siding. Scary. 
How odd on the cat-I've had the same thing happen quite a few times. Interesting...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Teighlor O' said:


> what kinda caps did you use to cap the rack off with?


Paper towels, it's just to keep things clean till I rebuild the rack, which is leaking. If I were deleting the power steering I'd have cut the steel pipes short and looped a piece of hose onto them.

Today we're going out for dinner to celebrate our 19th year of wedded bliss heart:?), but after work we were able to get a bit done.

Coolant flanges, breather, oil filter flange, and distributor off:




Then, in order to get the gearbox off, I usually to tip the engine up, and I realized I forgot to drain it :, which is a hassle with the engine on the floor:

Petra heard the ratchet making the ratcheting noise and thought there was something wrong with it, which is code for "I'm done here", so I took the gearbox off while she got ready to go out:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

19 YAAAAAAARS!










Congratulations....


PS- My Brother emails to have me wish _him_ and his Wife a Happy 30th. WhaAAAat? I was there, it Was yesterday, I swear!

Anywho, Blessings of the Creator upon your house, now... Get back ta' Wrench'n...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Also. Gonna be another automatic naysayer. If you prefer an auto, I get that, makes plenty of sense. The problem I have, is that VW has never made a good automatic. The DSG would be ideal but retrofitting one to a Scirocco might be more work than it is worth. I just can't think of another automatic that would be worth the effort to swap in when chances are you will be pulling it out after it has failed to swap another one back in. Unless y'all know something I don't.
> 
> I have an idea- just keep the manual and learn to shift it without the clutch! :sly::laugh:


For where they live and P's usual localized driving, I'm with them on the automatic thing I have to say.

And Eric and I discussed some other possible transmission options over drinks Saturday. Still VW but bolstered by the fact that whatever goes in will get rebuilt first.

Oh and happy 19 years you two!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

TBerk said:


> 19 YAAAAAAARS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Next year, and for some after that, when people ask you how many years you have been married, you can say,"It begins with a Too" (as in...too many) 34 for us next time, yikes! But these days 19 is a lot!!!!:heart: Well done! :thumbup: And yeah, I would love to come visit, but it is not too likely. Ah, who knows?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> And yeah, I would love to come visit, but it is not too likely. Ah, who knows?


Oh, it could be possible.... Brodhead is in September.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

vwdaun said:


> And Eric and I discussed some other possible transmission options over drinks Saturday. Still VW but bolstered by the fact that whatever goes in will get rebuilt first.


I'm listening. :laugh:

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I'm listening. :laugh:
> 
> Brendan


So am I :laugh: Remember, I just work here 

010 = simplest swap, and supposedly strong enough when built right, and there is a guy locally who supposedly does that. Still, only 3 speeds :thumbdown:

Later 4 speed + ECU = 4 speeds and strong enough from the get-go, but a more complex swap, might need a whole donor car :thumbdown:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> I figured you were watching my back, so I'd watch yours :heart:.


[ warm-fuzzy emoticon back atcha]



pchassin said:


> I made good use of your advice, wore goggles, got splashed in the face with gasoline while removing the fuel tank. I've now been baptized three times: power steering fluid, gasoline, *and I cut myself today.*


Hmm, I shoulda said more on the 'SAFETY' topic; I've been doing it long enough that for me much is just automatic.

FACE/ EYES: If you're under and working above yourself, learn to quickly turn your head. Really.

It seems odd but most of us will drop, say, a bolt and then watch it fall to see if it's going to hit us.

It is. Wrenching provides almost unlimited opportunities to observe Murphy's Law (and corollaries) in action.

So when you feel the bolt or tool or component drop, turn your head and close your eyes. You'll still get hit, but at a lesser degree of, "Ow! Phuque that hurt!"

HANDS: Get in the habit of considering where your hands are going to go if the tool slips off an oily fastener, or the fastener shears off; you'll be applying force in a given direction and the likelihood is your hands will go in that vector. What's there? Cover sharp tin with a folded red shop rag, pre-remove wiring or vacuum hoses so you don't damage them.

Best is to where possible, use extensions or a different approach angle to keep the tool and thus your hands well out of harm's way.




pchassin said:


> My aim is good: I'd be elbowing E while handing you a beer so we'd all be having fun.


Well hell, that changes everything. I am looking at flight schedules and checking other obligations, same airport work for you?

JK, wish I wasn't. :laugh:

Yum... :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Paper towels, it's just to keep things clean till I rebuild the rack, which is leaking.


@ echassin; after you've done that ^ you will of course *have to* post a pic of you holding the now shiny, new-booted, fresh lubed, dare I say "perky" rack. Just so I can then make the obvious comment (could be someone else, but it *usually* falls on *my* shoulders to do so, not sure why).

And of course it does have to be a smiling grinning '*you*' holding the rack, *NOT* Petra. I don't feel like getting my butt kicked all the way around the Equator.



echassin said:


> Today we're going out for dinner to celebrate our 19th year of wedded bliss *heart:!)*, but after work we were able to get a bit done.


FTFY, and sincere Congrats to you both.

:thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> might need a whole donor car


http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/4002116780.html

Should we tell E.?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Should we tell E.?


Your call... has he pissed you off (more than usual) lately? :laugh:

I saw that ad last light (ScirList posting)... only about 75m away if'n you want it checked out.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/4002116780.html
> 
> Should we tell E.?


Lord. It is red. I'd call that SOLD.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> only about 75m away if'n you want it checked out.


Can you deliver it? 

I guess we could swap the transmissions, but even with a freshened 5 speed in it, I don't see how I could flip that thing for close to what he's asking, with an automatic in it .

Yesterday the boys made us anniversary cards, and I want to share Lukes':


The boy is a Comic Genius :laugh:

Today I decided to tear down the engine. The Stepchild had 185000 miles and I expected it would burn a little oil, which it does, but the engine didn't have a drop of anything anywhere on it, just very old rust all over the block, suggesting it had never leaked. So no teardown in that case.

This engine is the opposite. Not only is it soaked everywhere with everything, but there are a number of concerning things that IMO mandate a teardown:
1) Records show a timing belt and water pump change at 77000 miles, no big deal, except that I also found a receipt in the same order for 8 (not 16) valve seals. Something happened, methinks, although I don't know what.
2) I took the valve cover off to check the head and found the cover was broken and had been RTV'd:

3) The little bits in the pic are soft metal and I found them in the pan. They are few and appear to be valve stem guides, although I can't picture the pathway for them to get down into the pan.
4) The cam lobes and lifters are pitted (just a little, but nevertheless)
5) The intermediate shaft bearing is fragmented:


On the plus side:
1) The cylinders are not worn "at all" and even have the hatching still plainly visible:

2) No sign of headgasket failure, so the low coolant I found was caused by something less important, no problem since I'm replacing the entire cooling system:

3) The crank snout is perfect:


I'll take this opportunity in this thread to share a rant, without pooing on anyone in particular: I know I reuse a lot of old stuff, heck, we all like to save a buck now and then BUT, and I see this often: don't hang a serpentine setup, and supercharger belt, and Heaven knows what else on your 16V crank sprocket, reuse the old stretch bolt, and when the thing fails, exclaim that Lady Luck is against you and bitch that VW should have pinned the sprocket. You asked for it IMO.

*End rant*

Nighty night :wave:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

E.,

Tell the young sprite 'we got you, don't trip...';

Cooling Cup Holders:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/205287121/Cooling_Cup_Holder/showimage.html 

Heated Steering Wheel

OEM-VAG 
from a Touareg/Phateon:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Touareg-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4170a23a07&vxp=mtr

from a A4 Chassis Bora/Jetta (Passat B3...)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Sharan-P...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4170cad862

Or Retrofit the Existing Steering Wheel:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TruePower-H...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c6c351dfd&vxp=mtr 

It's the WISDOM of the School that's old...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Can you deliver it?


Keep talkin', keep talkin'... 



echassin said:


> I guess we could swap the transmissions, but even with a freshened 5 speed in it, I don't see how I could flip that thing for close to what he's asking, with an automatic in it .


I think it's funny that when this whole project was still in "drawing board, and only sketches at that" stage; the whole idea of even finding a slush-boxed Scirocco looked daunting, because we all know how very scarce they are. And this one suddenly just pops up. Looks nice, also red... but then again you'd have had to do some sort of engine upgrade (I think I saw somewhere that it's an 8v?) to get the Petra-spec'd launch-ability. Or maybe just nitrous? Hmm... but would the torque converter be able to handle it? Hmm... some more. Just in case I ever *break* my left leg (because I know that if I need left knee or hip replaced, you'll work with me, right? Right? ...hello...?).



echassin said:


> Yesterday the boys made us anniversary cards, and I want to share Lukes':
> 
> The boy is a Comic Genius :laugh:


Truth. :laugh: I think he will...hmm... first surprise, and eventually impress you. In comedy or some other endeavor. The kid's coming along.



echassin said:


> 2) I took the valve cover off to check the head and found the cover was broken and had been RTV'd:


I have spare 1.8L 16v valve covers and heads (both plurals); if needed and you can't locate nearerish.

:beer:

[ Come to think of it, anyone running nitrous could if they so chose name their car *Adolf*; then when people mistakenly make the most obvious connection kindly correct them, "No, the car is named after Adolf *Galland*" (it takes a couple more connections, hint: BF-109 aka Messerschmidt ME-109). Other possibities include *Werner* Molders (mit umlaut over the "o"), or perhaps *Hans-Joachim* Marseille, a rarely seen instance of german-ness adjacent to frenchish-ness getting along. Although there is that unfortunate bit about parachute failure resulting in a rather deep crater in the North African desert, not an auspicious omen for a nitrous engine.]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Be sure to keep those cards, those are GOLD! LOVE the immediate suck up to Dad....he must have reconsidered the fact that he, too, may want a red car at some point, an that Dad is key to that mission. I can't get over the energy you _x_chassins have!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> It is. Wrenching provides almost unlimited opportunities to observe Murphy's Law (and corollaries) in action.


Words of great wisdom there. Especially when you are actually having a moment of clarity and think a moment before grabbing the nearest large, destructive tool: "hm, I should probably take pre-cautionary measures here in case x happens." When in fact x does not happen, x causes y, which becomes the destructive variable you didn't think of. Reminds me of the time I broke a very costly Audi Coupe Quattro headlight that was carefully placed under a shelf on the opposite side of the garage where I was working, I dropped something heavy on the workbench which set in motion a Rube Goldberg cascade of stuff falling over which led to said headlight getting smashed.

Thankfully though, *knocking wood* I still have all of my digits and only a few scars so that's a good thing. 

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Oh, it could be possible.... Brodhead is in September.


Well, give it some serious thought, we have a guest room available that seems to be designated for Roc visitors, perhaps it needs a designated plaque the way all classy hotels do. The Roc Room, the VW Villa, I don't know. Gotta ponder it.

Thanks for the shout out on the anniversary date. We're not amateurs anymore since we are staring down our next decade (and we have still managed not to do each other in).

Time to join E in the garage. Pics coming later.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

More progress today removing things. The goal is not a bare shell, but I do want to remove everything that needs refurbishing and be able to easily get at all parts of the shell that need attention.

The firewall and bottom are almost bare:



Petra did most of the work today :thumbup::heart:. The only thing I did was lay out the plan and break stubborn fasteners loose:


Today's bounty of spent parts:


"Nice rack" :


Finally, my neighbor stopped by with the most important ingredient in any Midwest build:


That's right: a whole gallon of jen-yoo-ine Cosmoline :thumbup:. Everything in the bay, under the car, and in the wheelwells will be slathered or dipped in the stuff before, during and after assembly. When I did the Stepchild, I went easy on it, but when I realized how great it is, I restored my Cabby and used so much of it that I had to repeatedly clean the floor under it for a month!

It doesn't look good after dirt adheres to it, but oh my does it keep stuff fresh underneath


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> "Nice rack" :


echassin you sumbeech.

1) You stole my line. 
2) Then (unless you've suddenly grown hair, changed genders, and become *dramatically* cuter) you went and fubbed duck the staging.  + :banghead:

harumph.


:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Did ya really think he would give up "rack rights" to you so easily? 

Tell you what, when we start working on the rear end, you can make up as many staging suggestions you want. All proposals will be taken under consideration and will be judged on their artistic merit. Accordingly, those recommendations can and will be rejected by owner of said rear.

P.S. E just got done spending $3G from 5 different spaces and he is still reeling.

He's such a shopper.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Did ya really think he would give up "rack rights" to you so easily?
> 
> Tell you what, when we start working on the rear end, you can make up as many staging suggestions you want. All proposals will be taken under consideration and will be judged on their artistic merit. Accordingly, those recommendations can and will be rejected by owner of said rear.
> 
> ...



I could not tell you what I do with 3g's:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

AutohausAZ, G.A.P., thescirocco.com, Mk1autohaus, and the VW dealership down the road all made a fortune today .

Petra had "work" to do today, so I found myself, um, BY myself, working on HER car :sly:

All hard lines and the master cylinder are off the car:


The shell is now as bare as in needs to be:



Anything that remains is serviceable as is and will get cleaned along with the shell.

"Oh Honey, I LOVE what you've done with this room!':




This weekend I'm gonna put on my grubbier grubbys and start cleaning the bay and underside, ugh.

Till then, TGIF :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> This weekend I'm gonna put on my grubbier grubbys and start cleaning the bay and underside, ugh.
> 
> Till then, TGIF :wave:


 Well, you have my respect for that teardown. I just don't have the energy at this ripe old age. It is going to be a fabulous car when you are done! Enjoy the cleanup, yuck.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Its good SOMEONE is doing some real work around here. 

The cleanup'll be a family affair, I'm hoping. Maybe the kids will realize how much work needs to be done before they start asking for one:sly:.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that the shell is as bare as we need it to be, we started the tedious task of cleaning it. The goal will be to start at the nose and stop at the tailpipe exit.

The bay before starting:

The grime on the suspension horns is 1/8" thick :what:.

Petra is earning her street cred:


The result using a Simple Green spray that, oddly, is orange :sly::






Not using gasoline made the task safer in many ways, and with various brushes, almost as effective. I'm not painting the bay, just spot repairs, so I just need it clean, not spotless.

We also got some roofing paper from Home Depot to reinforce the now frail floor insulation, which we are keeping so Petra's feet stay comfy. The stuff is thick. I hope if she drives in stilettos, they won't poke through the carpet:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a thought; Instead of tar paper, use roof membrane (butyl) it will:
1- soundproof
2-heelproof
3-weatherize
4- its cheap
5- no volatile fumes


Just a thought...

Keep it coming, I don't post much, but I'm lurking


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Is that the 1/4" thick stuff with the self stick backing? I saw that and pondered it.
I could use the tar paper to make templates since it's easy to work with, and I was debating doing the rear floor and trunk too, since comfort is a main goal.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

What if te roofing paper ever ges wet? I'd go with an automotive grade product/ underlay.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> echassin you sumbeech.
> 
> 1) You stole my line.





pchassin said:


> Did ya really think he would give up "rack rights" to you so easily?
> 
> Tell you what, when we start working on the rear end, you can make up as many staging suggestions you want...
> 
> P.S. E just got done spending $3G from 5 different spaces and he is still reeling.





echassin said:


> AutohausAZ, G.A.P., thescirocco.com, Mk1autohaus, and the VW dealership down the road all made a fortune today .


I think I'll hold off a while until E's sense of humor recuperates after that "rear-ending", so to speak. Not bashing the vendors by any means (thanks guys! for continuing to assist us in keeping these little beasts roadworthy), stuff costs money; but yep that's a hefty chunk in one day. Yow.

:beer:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

fredybender said:


> Keep it coming, I don't post much, but I'm lurking


Same here... But very interested in the methods :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We hope to provide lurk-worthy material 

Today we finished cleaning the shell.

Y'all know how these cars are when you get 'em: what isn't covered in gritty, filthy Cosmoline is covered with gritty, filthy Cosmoline mixed with 25 years of oily grime :


Where we are now:







Petra took a spill yesterday running and is all scraped up and sore, but Keith stepped up instead:

It turns out he fits better into tight spaces anyways :sly:.

That got me thinking: If y'all don't have little kids of your own, I highly recommend renting some from your local sweatshop, or maybe buy a couple off EBay. You can just flip 'em when your project is complete. These little suckers really work if you withhold meals until they finish a task .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Karl and Petra have been machinating all day and it looks like they've secured an automatic transmission, along with all the myriad bits needed to make it work, but...

...unfortunately it has a car still attached to it :sly:.

Meanwhile, I did what I always do when things get out of hand around here: I hid in the garage.

I got the worn intermediate shaft bearing out and rehabbed the block.

Headgasket surface, pistons, and cylinders:


Degrunged and degreased:



Painted:



It's friggen hot here today, we're off to the pool :wave:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I recall when I rebuilt my 8v in the mid 90's and removed the intermediate shaft bearing, then had a crazy time finding a replacement. VW Canada in Toronto at the reman facility had to send me a good used one, there were nine to be gotten anywhere. How about now? Do you know if you can get a new one?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Karl and Petra have been machinating all day and it looks like they've secured an automatic transmission, along with all the myriad bits needed to make it work, but...
> 
> ...unfortunately it has a car still attached to it :sly:.


EX-cellent. So what is the donor-to-be?

And wait, you're back in the midwest again?

Will you be there in, say, a bit over a week?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

The IM shaft on my bros 9A has been squeaking for a while and I need to do this also. If a replacement bearing can be found can the old one be removed and the new installed with the IM shaft still in the block and engine in the car? I have to pull the tranny too so just wondering if I should take it all out. 

Oh and excellent job so far on the tear down. Can't wait to see the final product. 


Gordy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> EX-cellent. So what is the donor-to-be?
> 
> And wait, you're back in the midwest again?
> 
> Will you be there in, say, a bit over a week?


Yes, this! ^ Like the weekend of the 8th? (A bit over a WEEK!!!!GAHHHHHH!!!!!)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The donor is a low-miles Mk2 that Karl is going to bring here when he can. We'll give it the 5 speed and a thorouh going-through, and we'll have to resell it (things are getting ridiculous around here )

GAP and TT both sell IM bearings. The IM shaft needs to come out to replace the bearing.

What's happening on the 8th? Is there a local GTG?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> The donor is a low-miles Mk2 that Karl is going to bring here when he can. We'll give it the 5 speed and a thorouh going-through, and we'll have to resell it (things are getting ridiculous around here )
> 
> GAP and TT both sell IM bearings. The IM shaft needs to come out to replace the bearing.
> 
> What's happening on the 8th? Is there a local GTG?


Not really, but I will be down to head out to an antique fly-in in Wisconsin with Daun. So I guess that puts me there before and after the weekend, maybe Friday/Monday.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Not really, but I will be down to head out to an antique fly-in in Wisconsin with Daun. So I guess that puts me there before and after the weekend, maybe Friday/Monday.


That sounds terribly dangerous. Daun, Cathy and Karl with e and p + all sorts of scirocco metal. Hell that is a tear down.... Oh.... Wait .... Yeah nevermind....

An old fashion hoedown! 

I'm sorry I'm a little sick I do not know what I say. 

But keep up the good work. It is truly inspirational. :thumbup:
El t.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...what isn't covered in gritty, filthy Cosmoline is covered with gritty, filthy Cosmoline mixed with 25 years of oily grime.


Hmm... I can't tell if that reminds me more of 'me' or of my social life (such as is). Late age 'dating' is not for the weak of heart (or stomach).

:laugh:



echassin said:


> Karl and Petra have been machinating all day and it looks like they've secured an automatic transmission, along with all the myriad bits needed to make it work, but...
> 
> ...unfortunately it has a car still attached to it :sly:.
> 
> ...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Not really, but I will be down to head out to an antique fly-in in Wisconsin with Daun. So I guess that puts me there before and after the weekend, maybe Friday/Monday.


Funny I was going to e-mail you about this after talking with some of the other crew that's going this evening. Departure is currently set for Thursday morning, back to Dayton sometime Sunday. Since you and I will be travelling together, the schedule is ours for the making and I think a side-trip to the greater Chicagoland area would be most excellent providing we can work out the logistics. I'm off work from Wednesday evening until Monday noon-ish so we have plenty of time to figure what we're doing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Funny I was going to e-mail you about this after talking with some of the other crew that's going this evening. Departure is currently set for Thursday morning, back to Dayton sometime Sunday. Since you and I will be travelling together, the schedule is ours for the making and I think a side-trip to the greater Chicagoland area would be most excellent providing we can work out the logistics. I'm off work from Wednesday evening until Monday noon-ish so we have plenty of time to figure what we're doing.


 So I have to be set to travel Wednesday then eh? dig the RATO stuff out of the coupe's part bin and set it off under some mechanics! (Google RATO and you will see the coupe's glorious(?) military history, LOL) I wonder if my film reached Brad's house yet....anyway, back to the build. This forum makes every thread a family visit..... 

I'm all for some visits in Chitown. Perhaps some Steamies for the _x_chassins? (and the dreaded chipnuts....)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

"jeebuz E it ain't done yet so don't bloody jinx it"

Yup, that's my boy.

It'll be a hell of a party if we can pull it all together.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> It'll be a hell of a party if we can pull it all together.


Already is... but yeah, maybe we'll have to have some sort of 'formal' shindig later. Shall I suggest footwear for you for the event, or just leave that alone for a while?

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I had to work today (real work ), but I was able to stop at VW and pick up what are officially the first new parts for this build:


What we're looking at:
1 gas tank heat shield, 2 rear brake shields, 2 rear bearing shields, 1 crank sprocket washer, 1 crank sprocket bolt, and a steering column boot from something else that doesn't fit.

And those parts only cost *cough* *gasp*


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

Eistreiber said:


> And what's the blue stuff (pic'd) you're using to cover the top o' the block?


blue painters tape
found on any painting aisle


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Shall I suggest footwear for you for the event, or just leave that alone for a while?


Hmmm...footwear for a party, for a Scirocco with some tar paper on it, and another on its way. Shall I send you some pics of the options I have:sly:?


Today we rigged up a steering column boot using the lower half of the old boot and the upper half of the new boot. First, we reinstalled the old rack and then trimmed the pieces:


Here are the bits we didn't use:


The final result:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Funny, the pr3wn in this thread is 

Dirty Filthy Nasty Greasy Engine Bay get a Bath

and 

Super Shiny Never-Before-Been-Used Dealer Parts are Revealed. 

Huh.

I'm a Gear Head, I really must be....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

rabbitnothopper said:


> blue painters tape


Knowing E, I was guessing it was some sort of "repurposed" high-grade spendy surgeon's gear, like maybe for covering the parts of a patient that *aren't* going to get hacked at. I shoulda looked closer... or maybe just better.

[ Note to self: make appointment w/ optometrist ]

:laugh:

Hmm... top o' the page. Not sure if pic is required, I do have one in mind but no time to do now (find, upload, link). Will get back to it later.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It's boiling hot today. We're gonna eat early and go to the pool, but I finished the head.

The more I looked at the head that was on the car, the more I liked it. I know from receipts it has new valve stem seals and I know the exhaust tip was clean. I figure this head is good to go for now, with my usual stipulation that if I'm wrong, I'll quietly remove it and have it rebuilt when y'all aren't looking, and pretend it never happened (me being wrong, that is ).

The final result, with a good valve cover to replace the broken one that was on the car:



I smell pizza, gotta go :wave:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Another roasting day in Chicagoland, but I stayed cool by using a pressure washer on the gearbox, which needs to be clean so I can swap it into the automatic transmission donor when/if it the seller doesn't flake out:


I wanted Petra to handle the pressure washer so that she would get soaked ("wet T-shirt contest anyone?"), but as usual, she never likes my [awesome] ideas :heart:.

Then a bunch of boxes came,
Rear end parts:

Engine parts, including a new distributor which hopefully won't leak:

Front end parts, the rack is still pending:

A/C parts:

I was disappointed to find that new condenser and evaporator are "depleted", so I'll need to rehab the ones we have. The relay also doesn't look the same at all . The dryer is still pending.

Then I organized the basement,
Parts that are ready to use (all fits in one pic ):

And parts that need rehab (need many pics ):

A new radiator is pending, but it's not an early one that incorporates the overflow tank, that's "depleted" too .






I suspect there will be a lot more of these piles as automatic transmission parts present themselves 

BTW, and for those of you who consider money talk distasteful: avert your eyes now; if the donor deal goes through, we're already at $9100


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> BTW, and for those of you who consider money talk distasteful: avert your eyes now; if the donor deal goes through, we're already at $9100


But the good news is that you should be able to recover a bit with the resale of said donor, right?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> But the good news is that you should be able to recover a bit with the resale of said donor, right?


...says the Pusher, who (just coincidentally) resides nearby.

:laugh:

Seriously, it is a nice clean car; not to jinx (deal still pending final "keys and title in hand" phase), it'll be a good *solid* unpretentious non-dramatic Mk2 8v 5sp. Which is better than I'm making it sound.

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Which is better than I'm making it sound.
> 
> :beer:


Oh :beer: ALWAYS sounds good! And Daun is evil. :vampire:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Last night, I was thinking:

I break my life down according to my kids' school schedule, so this is how I'm sorta seein' things:

End of school year=May=no Sciroccos in my name.

Beginning of school year=September=Two Sciroccos in my name (potentially, one is still a deal in the making).

But still, can we all just circle back to the title of this thread and answer the G***D****ed question? 

I'm envisioning the seniors of this group wearing dark, hooded robes, walking around in a circle holding lit candles deciding on their next victim. 

Today we will finish up the parts that are going to be transplanted into the donor.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

pchassin said:


> I'm envisioning the seniors of this group wearing dark, hooded robes, walking around in a circle holding lit candles deciding on their next victim.


You guys should try to make it out to Bonelli sometime, come hang out at Will's :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> But still, can we all just circle back to the title of this thread and answer the G***D****ed question?


This is a far more complicated question than is likely to be answered here. Perhaps discussion over some quantities of alcohol in person next weekend is in order.



pchassin said:


> I'm envisioning the seniors of this group wearing dark, hooded robes, walking around in a circle holding lit candles deciding on their next victim.


See, we didn't decide. You came to us. We are just here to facilitate furthering your journey.

Come. Join us. Do not be afraid.

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> we didn't decide. You came to us.


To be fair, she may have tripped over my extended leg as she was trying to walk the other way .

Next weekend, alcohol, psychoanalysis. Got it :thumbup:

Today I finished making a "kit" of everything needed to get the donor going as a 5 speed car:
 

Gearbox, bellhousing tin, CV joint cover, complete clutch (disc is on its way), pedal cluster, clutch cable, clutch cable bracket, speedometer cable, throttle cable, starter motor, complete shift linkage, shift stick and housing, shift boot, shift knob.

Time for BLTs :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...I'm envisioning the seniors of this group wearing dark, hooded robes, walking around...


[ Well hell, I guess we're busted. ]

yeah, it's sorta like this; except instead of planks we use Bentley manuals.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ... can *we* all just circle back to the title of this thread and answer the G***D****ed question?


Well to begin with, "*we*" had little to do with it. Or everything, sorta depends.

*You* came to Cincy; confirmed that yes indeedy *we* are of bunch of somewhat unconventional people... but whut the they, entertaining and OK persons anyway. Well ya know, other than me.

*Me*, I take responsibility *only* for mentioning that Scirocco's with automatic transaxle (IIRC your single most important criteria) have existed and therefore could exist again, perhaps one in particular, in your driveway.

The decision as such, was made by *you.*

And once made, all that has followed was inevitable.



pchassin said:


> ... can *we* all just circle back to the title of this thread and answer the G***D****ed question?





vwdaun said:


> This is a far more complicated question than is likely to be answered here. *Perhaps discussion over some quantities of alcohol* in person next weekend is in order.
> 
> *See, we didn't decide. You came to us. We are just here to facilitate furthering your journey.*


...and that's why [See? I told you we're mostly cool people, aside from me].

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

...oh and... I've got a lot going on and am not able to respond in this thread as often nor to the degree of detail that I would like.

This'll have to be Q & D.

I am impressed with the thoroughness with which both E & P have approached the project, and will very *very* briefly summarize my opinions:

1) Nice rack!
2) Great head!
3) Looking forward to seeing refurb'd rear end!

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> ...and that's why [See? I told you we're mostly cool people, aside from me].


Well since your life is sooooo busy, you won't be here to drink the beer we've been talking about. 

And that's bad, Bad Karl, tsk tsk.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Well since your life is sooooo busy, you won't be here to drink the beer we've been talking about.


oh yes I will. Don't know when, not certain of conveyance or origin of (Scirocco outta CO, NY ANG C-130 outta Thule or Kanger, Air Bjork-ne-bjorkbjork outta... wherever, Iceland); but I *will* by Dawg be there to drink beers, if not these :beer: 's now then other :beer: 's later.



pchassin said:


> ...And that's bad, Bad Karl, tsk tsk.


Not my fault, as I've mentioned before; *"Good Carl"* was already claimed.

_Nomenclature is Destiny,_ or something like that.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> oh yes I will. Don't know when, not certain of conveyance or origin of (Scirocco outta CO, NY ANG C-130 outta Thule or Kanger, Air Bjork-ne-bjorkbjork outta... wherever, Iceland); but I *will* by Dawg be there to drink beers, if not these :beer: 's now then other :beer: 's later.


The coolerater will be ready and filled with your :beer: of choice :heart:

Here is the work of the day:



Exhaust, ignition, strut bar, oxygen wire, heater pipe, and engine mount (Eric modified the bolts so we can use a socket to install it)

Then Eric installed a new bearing in the engine:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Last night, I was thinking:
> 
> I break my life down according to my kids' school schedule, so this is how I'm sorta seein' things:
> 
> ...


Petra. You are at least eleventy billion more strong than the average human female. (I question that sentence, but I think it actually werx).

The hooded robes are cowering, and seriously contemplating their demise. An estrogen cloud has their eyes involuntarily rolling up, wondering if they will ever again focus.

Did someone mention a dampened T shirt contest?

That's probably the best eye fixer there ever was.

Fun stuff this is.

Great thread, and absolutely in respect for Eric's VW endeavors.

Edit for: "the help".


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*I don't like the "crazy monks" you know of*



Eistreiber said:


> [ Well hell, I guess we're busted. ]
> 
> yeah, it's sorta like this; except instead of planks we use Bentley manuals.



I like the monks Grutzner painted better

https://www.google.com/search?q=gru...SXiQLwhIDYBA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1092&bih=533



Every time I see this thread "Once in a lifetime" by the Talking Heads starts to play in my head..


Wheel choice? or does she even get a choice? Women don't like predictability you know..

Where is the nitrous button going?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vnichw said:


> Every time I see this thread "Once in a lifetime" by the Talking Heads starts to play in my head..
> 
> Wheel choice? or does she even get a choice? Women don't like predictability you know..


Wheels are undecided yet. Petra likes the dished 15" Ronal R8's like on the Stepchild but we need a backup plan in case we can't find a set.

I don't understand the Talking Heads connection. "Same as it ever was?" 

Today I got some of the rear end done :


The Stepchild had a rear spring cap that was completely rotten because it had never been painted, and this car has a spring cap with a slice in it, with paint in the slice, meaning it was manufactured that way, and it cracked further over the years :facepalm::


Welded up:


I ground the welds before photographing the hat because the weld didn't look very nice. But in my defense, at least I DIDN'T INSTALL A GASHED SPRING HAT LIKE UFCKING VW. Sorry to yell 

And lastly, a bit of levity. Karl was upset that I stole his line when I photographed Petra's rack (STEERING rack, you perverts), so having completed some work on the car's *cough* rear end *cough*, KARL: HERE IS YOUR LAYUP, DON'T BLOW IT!:




Happy Holiday :wave:


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

echassin said:


> I don't understand the Talking Heads connection. "Same as it ever was?"


You may find yourself living in a shotgun shack 
You may find yourself in another part of the world 
You may find yourself behind the wheel of a _VW Scirocco_*
You may find yourself in a beautiful house with a beautiful wife 
You may ask yourself, well, *how did I get here?*



*"large automobile" in the actual lyrics


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Wheels are undecided yet. Petra likes the dished 15" Ronal R8's like on the Stepchild but we need a backup plan in case we can't find a set.


Nice flat 5-spokes like on a Ferrari 328, or Fiat 124 Spider. I'll try to run down some images and send.



echassin said:


> And lastly, a bit of levity. Karl was upset that I stole his line when I photographed Petra's rack (STEERING rack, you perverts), so having completed some work on the car's *cough* rear end *cough*, KARL: *HERE IS YOUR LAYUP, DON'T BLOW IT!*


:screwy:

Hey, if yer gonna be all demanding and insistent and stuff...

I'm holdin' out for stilettos.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> I'm holdin' out for stilettos.


Karl, the things I do for you late at night:


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Are "you" taking requests?*



pchassin said:


> Karl, the things I do for you late at night:


Cowboy boots and chaps?






and a hat


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*New song comes to mind..*

Can you pull your hair back? Have any red lipstick?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&list=RD02UrGw_cOgwa8


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... my life seems to run mostly at the outer ranges; either "Sucks!" and I'm miserable, or everything just... falls into place. When the latter, I've always thought of it as "synchronicity", although it was recently suggested to me [@ *sciroccohal* : :wave: ] that "serendipity" might be the more accurate word.

Having just looked up the definitions, perhaps both apply in this case.

I had... um... “had a thought” and was just about to go back and edit this post:



Eistreiber said:


> ...I'm holdin' out for stilettos.


I was going to add, “And just for lagniappe, the classic Little Black Dress would be nice.”


And I find this: 



pchassin said:


> Karl, the things I do for you late at night:
> 
> [ illustrative pic which I think likely to set a record for "most quoted" on the 'tex; and also in the context of the Scirocco forum ramps the hell out of both "pics or it didn't happen", and pic for top o' page ownership (we'll let the not at top o' page slide this time... but yeah, this page is *OWNED*]


Hmm... some more. I guess I’m having something of a crisis of conscience. I feel in some respects like the SuperHero in a cheesy movie, who one day out of the blue discovers that he has a previously unsuspected *Power.*

Should I use it for *Good*, or for *Evil*?

(Tick, tick, ti-)

Well; Truth Justice and The American Way are just gonna hafta look out for themselves, I guess.

Did you really think making that decision would take me much time? I’m gonna grab another beer and go do some plotting.

:laugh: + :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vnichw said:


> Cowboy boots and chaps?


Irregardless of anything in *this* thread, I suggest you do the Math.

1) Women generally are focused on appearance as a "full package" kinda deal.
2) Women often 'accessorize' to complete aforementioned "full package" presentation.
3) So, if'n you suggest 'cowgirl' as a theme and mention boots and chaps... (not to my particular taste but I'm not saying it's a bad idea, either)

4) Watch out for the spurs.

Jus' sayin'.



vnichw said:


> ...and a hat


To be left on, of course.

:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Arrived in this build thread, left satisfied. :thumbup:

Keep up the good work, Chassins!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> Today I finished making a "kit" of everything needed to get the donor going as a 5 speed car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. MKIV's require less parts to go from Auto to Manual, as I have just found out. :screwy:

Carry on!

Brendan


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

So, I've fully been intending on commenting on this thread as entertaining and fun, even though I don't know any of you, and therefore don't share the camaraderie on display here...but then this page got a little weird.

Carry on.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I think there is something wrong with my reception...

Darn bunny ears


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> ...Darn bunny ears


...you mean them ^ *with*:




vnichw said:


> Cowboy boots and chaps?


...or did I just totally misread?

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

der hauptmann said:


> ...but then this page got a little weird.
> 
> Carry on.


You can count on it.

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> ...left satisfied.


I am unable to determine if this is extraordinarily well-timed, or extraordinarily ill-timed.

I can and will say this; Joe my friend you have got Big Brass Ones.

BIG. BRASS. ONES.

I at least have the security of (more) distance; but per GoogleMap Chicago to Philly is only 780 or so miles, in the RHSC a couple of tanks of gas. Just FYI, did you know that a surgeon is pretty much licensed to cut people, sort of as a general thing?

*BIG. BRASS. ONES.*

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> left satisfied.


Joe, can I get you a cigarette? 

Today's work:

Oil pan, brake hardware, rear axles, and computer mount.

And a box came in the mail:


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*borla, borla?*



pchassin said:


> Joe, can I get you a cigarette?
> 
> Today's work:
> 
> ...


Or TT Borla?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Daun, I forgot to tell you about the exhaust. Is there room in the Navion for it? And _x_chassins (and XXXratedchassins), thanks for storing that for me eh?:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> I am unable to determine if this is extraordinarily well-timed, or extraordinarily ill-timed.
> 
> I can and will say this; Joe my friend you have got Big Brass Ones.
> 
> ...





pchassin said:


> Joe, can I get you a cigarette?


I don't know _*WHAT *_you guys and gals are talking about. This has just been a _*VERY *_satisfying build thread read. 

 :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Sure Joe, I understand. I used to "read" my Dad's Playboy magazines 


Today we had to go to work but I did manage to clean up some bits:



Rear and front lenses and the steering column. I polished the lenses which rehabbed them nicely. 

The lower column bearing was OK but I did run a thin bead of JB Weld along the outer plastic ring that often breaks off, so that in the event it cracks, it at least is retained in the column and holds the bearing cage up. I also ran a bead along the inner collar which often slips down.

Edit: Oh, the exhaust is Cathy's, I'm just holding it here for her :bs:, it's a TT SS 2.25" with Borla muffler.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Daun, I forgot to tell you about the exhaust. Is there room in the Navion for it?


I'm sure we can stuff it in somewhere. Hell we should have tons of room this trip lol.



pchassin said:


> Joe, can I get you a cigarette?


Baahahahaha!!! This thread just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

... getting back to that automatic transmission.
I'm wondering a little bit about compatibility.
Bear in mind that I'm not against automatics, I have one in my S4 and it's perfect for the DC commute.

As far as I know 16V's didn't ever come with an automatic. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
The trans would be set up to match the 8V's power curve which would have it shifting in the 5500-5800 range at WOT.
From my experience the 16V and 8V engines don't have a massive difference in torque below 4000 RPM and an 8V automatic is *slow*.
So, in the RPM range in which I suspect this car would be driven it's going to be *slow* and non-responsive.
Two solutions I can think of. One somehow adjust the transmission so it shifts about 500-800 RPM higher so it takes advantage of the high RPM power of the 16V. That would fix outright speed but in day to day traffic probably wouldn't be any better.
The second is bump the engine to 2.0L. It brings the peak power and torque speeds down so it's more compatible with the trans shift RPM and bumps the torque up to compensate for the power loss of the automatic so the car will move without stamping the throttle through the floor.
Just throwing that out there as something to think about.
Other than that another great thread from the Chassins, amazing amount of very nice work done it a hellofa short time.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The seller of the automatic S2 flaked out so now I'm on the lookout for a 90ish automatic Cabby which should be easier to find and would swap the same, since the chassis is the same.

I'd be interested to see overlapped hp and torque curves for the PL 16V and the 2H Digifant 1.8. My butt dyno tells me the 16V pulls harder right off idle.

Anyhoo, today I continued the task of creating a pile of clean parts form the pile of dirty parts. As they say, "the only way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time":


Rack mounts, pulleys, timing belt tin, undercar hardware for the fuel and brake lines, and all the head hardware.

Buenos noches.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey, so though I don't own a Scirocco anymore I pop in here once in awhile to see what's up and have been following this thread with interest. 

I had a thought and want to throw it out there to the world. Now, granted, the B3 Passat is a wildly different beast than the A1 Scirocco, but it did come from the factory with a 2.0l 16v engine coupled to a four (FOUR!) speed automatic. I've seen them! I know they're out there! 

Basically my thought is this: could you get one of those four speeds and bolt it up? It's the auto that was meant for a 16v and it has FOUR speeds (and more is always better, I've heard). I assume mounts are different, and probably it's wider or narrower where the axles have to meet or something, I honestly have no idea. Someone shoot my idea down. Or endorse it?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun mentioned that also, and I suppose if one fell in my lap, I'd rape it for parts and junk it, but the fact is that exact B3 does not abound in the classifieds...

I like the fact that an A1 car will be a direct swap, although 4 speeds would obviously be better.

The 16V part doesn't concern me much. A new 2H has 100hp, and an old 1.8 16V can't still have all of its 125 hp.

More bits today:


And the new receiver dryer arrived:


If anyone knows where to get a new condenser and evaporater, shoot me a PM. GAP and Autohaus AZ are "depleted". Same goes for an early style radiator with the incorporated expansion tank.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Rockauto.com has the evaporator....they sometimes have the oddest things for old watercooleds.


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*There is one in Lombard*

Ill pm you.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Got it, thanks. 

My spouse needed a discussion about rape jokes on the vortex (but dead hooker jokes are still ok). If he ucks up again, I'll ponder a Bobbit moment.

Please, wrench and type responsibly. This PSA bought to you by the sponsors of VWVortex.

We ordered an early radiator (with incorporated expansion tank), a gas tank, and a heater core from Rockauto. We also ordered an A/C evaporator from Radiators.com. Total $850 :what:. All of it could have been rehabbed but he want to build this thing to a Higher Standard for me, as opposed to the stuff he toodles around in :heart:.

Then we got work done on some parts.

Tank hardware:


Fuel bits:


The car ran fine but everything had rust in it, so it's all new.

Rusty tank:

Rusty header tank:

Generally rotten everything:

The pumps we're using aren't brand new but they're leftovers from another project and they only have a few thousand miles on them. Here they are with some other bits we cleaned up:


We also got those pesky seals off the upper door edge:

I'm not painting the jams since they really are perfect, but we can hide the paint edge under the seal.


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rusty tank*



pchassin said:


> Got it, thanks.
> 
> My spouse needed a discussion about rape jokes on the vortex (but dead hooker jokes are still ok). If he ucks up again, I'll ponder a Bobbit moment.
> 
> ...


BE GREEN.. (though keeping that car on the road is very green)

There is a place in Schaumburg that chromed the gas tank of my buddies 72 Skylark GS.. 
But there are companies that refurb tanks, not sure what it costs There is a place in Phoenix that does it, so there has to be at least 8 in Chicago.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Sure Joe, I understand. I used to "*play doctor*", then it just sorta became a habit.


FTFY

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun and Cathy were supposed to fly in for a BBQ but their Scirocco, er, PLANE broke down and they're stuck for now. Hope all's well soon.

The tank is nasty inside with rusty pinch weld and a new one is $160 ---> no brainer.

I hesitated on the radiator, the heater core, the condensor and the evaporator, but I don't want this car giving Petra any trouble. I don't mind analysing funny smells when I drive my cars, but that's not her thing .


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Got it, thanks.
> 
> My spouse needed a discussion about rape jokes on the vortex (but dead hooker jokes are still ok). If he ucks up again, I'll ponder a Bobbit moment.
> 
> Please, wrench and type responsibly. This PSA bought to you by the sponsors of VWVortex.


Brilliant. Never in a million years would I have imagined such a post in our tidy little forum.

But then, I have never had to imagine - before nightynight - looking under the mattress for sharp knives either.

Back to building the Petracco.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> I don't mind analysing funny smells when I drive my cars, but that's not her thing .


That strong in close quarters?!!!:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> That strong in close quarters?!!!:laugh:


Sometimes...I am French after all: "I shower once a month and sometimes I don't even need it!".

Today I made up a stronger version of that plastic header tank that always breaks and is a ibtch to get at when everything's on the car:



It's STEEL, hardeeharhar. It should last "forever".


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Daun and Cathy were supposed to fly in for a BBQ but their Scirocco, er, PLANE broke down and they're stuck for now. Hope all's well soon.


First time in all my years of flying that I've had to leave the plane in some unintended location. However, we had little choice. The good news is that it is at what is probably my favorite-est airport in the world besides home that is run by some very awesome friends - the Navion is in good hands. And since we were travelling with my mechanic, we pulled the suspected offending part in order to overhaul it.

I feel HORRIBLE that we had to miss out visiting the Chassins. I was looking forward to that part of the trip at least as much, if not more-so than the original reason. This will, of course, mean another trip that direction (besides for plane retrieval) is in order in the coming weeks.

Now lets get this thread back on track shall we?

Hmmm. A steel box to replace the plastic one? That's an awesome idea - now how are you going to rust-proof it?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Gasps*

Did the Chassins take the day off??


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

_I_ don't know who to pick on next,... Spock!, _you_ pick somebody!...










By the Will of Landru, you Eric Cassin, shall build your Wife a Scirocco....











PS:







= :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> *Gasps*
> 
> Did the Chassins take the day off??


Yes, Sir 
Sorry, Sir.
It won't happen again, Sir.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hafta go to work, but lookey what we found at the front door :



More later :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Yes, Sir
> Sorry, Sir.
> It won't happen again, Sir.


Don't be so obsequious.

You're the one with all the leverage.




TBerk said:


> = :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Don't be so obsequious.
> 
> You're the one with all the leverage.


Oooohhh, such big words. Maybe I'll look them up, maybe I won't.
If you'd have seen "Kill Bill, Vol. 2", you'd know the response,
"She thought she was so smart. She was just smart for a blonde."

Anyhoo, more parts came today.
We'll post later after we do some real work. It's nasty-hot here and I don't like wrenching in the heat.

I'm off to the a/c'd gym instead.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> I'm off to the a/c'd gym instead.


Given the choice of working out and squandering precious heart beats, or wrenching in the heat, well, that's a no-brainer 

The big boxes had big parts,

New tank:


Early style radiator which means I can delete the overflow reservoir and associated plumbing:

It only cost *gasp* *cough* :what:

Then we got some little boxes,

New evaporator:


New heater core:

These only cost *grasps chest*.

Then I did some work,

Cleaned up fuel feed line:

I had to rig up a new return line out of 5/16" brake line to replace the crusty original, and happily it matches the feed line nicely 

The tank's heat shield is brand new from VW but it was raw steel, so I painted it with grille paint:

The old tank had a slow leak at the rear of the pinch weld right over the exhaust, and the heat shield was gone, so I actually had a pretty good opportunity there for a fresh start, with the headline reading:

"Prominent Local Orthopedic Surgeon's Wife Tragically Killed in Classic Car Explosion".

The header tank test fit nicely onto the main tank:


To keep the main tank from ever rusting, I sealed the pinch weld's edge with JB Weld and undercoated the whole tank:


Other bits:


Air box with new foam:


More as time permits :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Oooohhh, such big words. Maybe I'll look them up, maybe I won't.


IIRC, it was you that not so long ago prompted me to have to look up and confirm the meaning of "erudite".

Unintended consequences suck, neh?



pchassin said:


> If you'd have seen "Kill Bill, Vol. 2"...


Terms have been offered. It would help your cause if you'd watch Bakshi's _Wizards_ and comment. You do have that DVD, I think?



pchassin said:


> "She thought she was so smart. She was just smart for a blonde."


NOT going there.



pchassin said:


> It's nasty-hot here and I don't like wrenching in the heat.


[ obvious rebuttal waived ]

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

E, quit *grasping chest*; go to the gym with Petra, I hear it's nice and cool there.

OR install nice shiny new heater core and A/C evaporator, jury-rig enough engine to run 'em; adjust for heat/ cool as desired. Yeah no transaxle but you don't have to go anywhere anyway.

:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So my question is, since this car is retaining the a/c, will the little-bitty radiator be enough to keep things cool on nasty-hot days such as yesterday with the a/c cranked? I know my 16v always used to run pretty warm on those days when the a/c still would hold a charge.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> So my question is, since this car is retaining the a/c, will the little-bitty radiator be enough to keep things cool on nasty-hot days such as yesterday with the a/c cranked? I know my 16v always used to run pretty warm on those days when the a/c still would hold a charge.



Maybe they have a summer job for you?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

There is that. You only run A/C when it's hot, but doing so adds heat to the engine.

Are there plans for a bigger/ better oil cooler? That would somewhat take the edge off.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The Stepchild is my only basis for comparison, but it did fine in this summer's traffic jams with an early radiator and no oil cooler. I think that's because an idling 16V isn't making excessive heat, and when the car's moving, there's enough flow through the radiator that it cools fine. I shrouded everything, which helps some.

As for the A/C on in a summer traffic jam, I'm hoping for the same kind of logic, although I don't know for sure and we'll have to see.

For sure this setup wouldn't stand up to hours of summer abuse on the Autobahn with the A/C on max, which is what these cars are set up for. I figure that's overkill for around here, but admittedly I haven't thrown away the stock stuff yet ;-).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I know you tend towards minimal or zero 'mods', but something I always thought would be an improvement would be to relocate the A/C compressor lower (it's on flexible lines after all). Fabricate some simple ducting such that air coming out of the compressor doesn't just then go through the cooling system's radiator. That just dumps the heat back into the engine.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I assume you mean the condenser. Putting it next to the radiator instead of in front of it might help. But that'd be a PIA so I'll just stack the condenser and the radiator and shroud them well.

Speaking of condensers:


I know I harp on this a lot, but you know you're spending too much money when your purchase is sent with candy:


More bits, receiver/dryer hardware:


Intake bits:


Fuel filter hardware:


ISV and hardware:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't get much car time today because I was busy working and being a parent.

I did notice all the boxes that were coming through the house and told E that if he didn't stop shopping that I would have to cut up his credit cards. He saved me the effort because he accidently cut one up himself.

I tell ya, its rough being the responsible one.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We (I) had an interesting day. E helped me to weld. Welding is definitely a combination of science, art, and mechanical skills. Quite an unappreciated field, if ya ask my opinion. It went ok considering that a novice was guiding a clueless novice. It was intimidating and it took until my third nerve-racking try to weld 1 inch. Don't know if I'll try it again, but at least I scratched something off the bucket list:


So here is what we welded:
The waterpipe had some extra holes that E hammered shut. He welded one to show me, and I did the other:


Here are the finished parts of the day after we stripped and painted them:

Horns and hardware, brake parts, and crackpipe.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> We (I) had an interesting day. E helped me to weld. Welding is definitely a combination of science, art, and mechanical skills.


Damn skippy; and kind of a Black Art at that.



pchassin said:


> ...Quite an unappreciated field, if ya ask my opinion. It went ok considering that a novice was guiding a clueless novice.


The first thing one learns is what it ought to look like when you're done ("Ooooo, smooth and pretty"), that's quick. One can then spend years learning how to make it look that way. Practice makes... and all that.



pchassin said:


> It was intimidating and it took until my third nerve-racking try to weld 1 inch.


You should be proud of yourself. :thumbup:

It's a *lot* tougher to weld thin than thick, you have only a few seconds to get the flow and pace right, and... oopsie!! Too late, you just burned through... that's why people keep complimenting E for his meticulous bodywork; sheet welding is a beeotch to do right at the best of times, and his stuff comes out well. Very 'skilled' novice, or better.

I've worked with about 1/4" up to 3/4" plate, relatively easy (and running an ox-acetylene burner is kinda fun for the cutting). Lots of time to adjust, backtrack, pull the pool along... and still my welds look about two steps up from a 1st grader's finger paintings.

But it does get better with practice.

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Petra's weld actually didn't need to be dressed at all, whereas mine required a few minutes on the grinding wheel  :heart:.

I spent most of the afternoon getting the Stepchild ready for a car show [tomorrow], but I did get Petra's control arms and their brackets cleaned up:


They were covered in so much oily grime that they didn't get very rusty and were fairly serviceable as is, which paradoxically means that I didn't make them as pretty as other stuff.

The pile of crusty parts in the basement is now smaller than the pile of pretty parts, but there's still a long way to go. I know it's boring to see pics of a few parts day after day, but if I have to fix 'em, the least y'all can do is look at 'em .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

No parts rehab today but I did score some rounds from Craig for the project:

One of the chrome rings has two broken tabs, so if someone can spare one, PM me for your one million dollar reward.

I scored the headlights at a swap meet/car show, and showed the Stepchild:

I do try to do good work building these cars, but I don't like to take any chances when I go to a show. The trick to winning consistently is to go on a day with pounding rain, gale force winds, and bring a car nobody else has :sly:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> No parts rehab today but I did score some rounds from Craig for the project:
> 
> One of the chrome rings has two broken tabs, so if someone can spare one, PM me for your one million dollar reward.
> 
> ...headlights...


PM sent.

Sometimes the workings of the mind are a mystery.

Sometimes they're not.

Concentrating on "headlights" today, are you? Gee, I wonder Y. 

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Concentrating on "headlights" today, are you?
> 
> :laugh:


Yes, nice big round headlights.

Disclaimer: I admit I have an edgy sense of humor on my own, but I wish to state at this time that any excess of it in this thread is partly Petra and Karl's fault. I think the two of them together cause some some of sophomoric jokes vortex.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Yes, nice big round headlights.
> 
> Disclaimer: I admit I have an edgy sense of humor on my own, but I wish to state at this time that any excess of it in this thread is partly Petra and Karl's fault. I think the two of them together cause some some of sophomoric jokes vortex.


There DID seem to be some some perkiness to their conversation in the other thread. Round headlights are good. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Round headlights are good.


What? Is there any other kind than round(ed)?

Some days... it's just good to be a (male) mammal. Jus' sayin'.

(@ punchbug: PM sent)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> (@ punchbug: PM sent)


PM failed !?!

Kathy, plz clear yer inbox (nothing personal).


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> PM failed !?!
> 
> Kathy, plz clear yer inbox (nothing personal).


*C*arl, please spell my name correctly if you expect my inbox to be maintained to your standards. 
If you are "still in the mood", you should be able to "send a message" now.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

E-Man,

Do not disrepair*; re: seemingly bits and pieces of incremental updates- vicariously _is_ how I get my Scirocc'n done these days. 

Keep up the good work you two. *"We, Who are about to Rocc, Salute You!"*


disrepair = dispare (damn, we cant I spell that right?)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> *C*arl, please spell my name correctly... you should be able to "send a message" now.


*C*onfounded by error, but *C*ranium now *C*orrected, PM *C*omposed, *C*ompleted and *C*ordially sent.



TBerk said:


> ...*"We, Who are about to Rocc, Salute You!"*


Like it ^, Tosha !!

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well OK then: salutations accepted!

Two more parts done,

Exhaust heat shield:


Radiator shroud:


The pile of crusty parts is getting noticeably smaller , but I excluded all the interior pieces, the body panels, and all of the various fluid lines :sly:

Including those things, the pile is still huge 

I feel like using emoticons today, so: :wave::heart::beer: and generally :screwy:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> :wave::heart::beer: and generally :screwy:


well put, sir, well put.

:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

More bits today.

Filler pipe and hardware:


Crusty fuel bits:

BTW, a good trick to get frozen stuff apart when heat cannot be used, as in this case because there's a rubber diaphragm inside, and since IMO PB Blaster and all that isht is ubllisht :bs:: I hit the hose fittings on all sides with the opposite side well supported. Numerous small taps cracked the rust and the fittings came right off :thumbup:

Finished bits:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

One small step at a time,

Fuel pump mount, before:


After:

The steel bits were serviceable so I cleaned them up, and replaced the soft mounts using spare parts from my R/C plane days. I also had to weld a new nut onto the front bracket since the old one had its corresponding bolt broken in it.

Astute observers will note that I lost the rubber bump stop and had to find a replacement . I figure it musta rolled under something.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone near Hudson Ohio?

There's an 84 Rabbit automatic there for $300 but the guy's in a hurry and the thing doesn't run. I'd be hoping to leave it somewhere short term until I can figure a way to get it here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Anyone near Hudson Ohio?
> 
> There's an 84 Rabbit automatic there for $300 but the guy's in a hurry and the thing doesn't run. I'd be hoping to leave it somewhere short term until I can figure a way to get it here.


Google says about 3:20 one way. The trailer currently has today's "haul" still on it, an '80 Scirocco ragtop. Should be unloaded Friday....


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@echassin, PM sent


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...an 84 Rabbit automatic there...


Wow, jeepers and Yowsa... you mean *Rabbit* Rabbit, a Mk1.

Should be... um... interesting(?) to mate 16v engine to a transaxle designed to be powered by an 8v.

But hmm... keeps it fairly simple, if you can keep the trans from grenading.


opcorn:


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

Eistreiber said:


> Should be... um... interesting(?) to mate 16v engine to a transaxle designed to be powered by an 8v.


I'm confused! This isn't any different from what was proposed early in this thread and (without rereading the whole thread) I thought you had no reservations then.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

J. Daniel said:


> I'm confused! This isn't any different from what was proposed early in this thread and (without rereading the whole thread) I thought you had no reservations then.



I think that is because a mk2 automatic was really what was being hunted for...not the mk1 slushbucket that I had in rodolfo


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

Neptuno said:


> I think that is because a mk2 automatic was really what was being hunted for...not the mk1 slushbucket that I had in rodolfo


AFAIK the MK 1 and MK II Scirocco auto transmissions are the same judging from the Bentley.
(As an aside too bad the new Bentley's on DVD suck so bad!)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

J. Daniel said:


> I thought you had no reservations then.





Neptuno said:


> I think that is because a mk2 automatic was really what was being hunted for...not the mk1 slushbucket that I had in rodolfo


Right. That way (Mk2 auto) had certain complications, so does this way (Mk1 auto). But *different* complications.

In any case, not "reservations"; it isn't my project. I'm impressed by the ambition of doing the swap, getting all the little details right. Looking forward to seeing the process of it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the auto trans in the 84 rabbit is identical to the trans in a Mk2 Scirocco.

The 16V has more power but not THAT much more, and I'm sure it falls short of what it was new.

As to whether Petra will be satisfied, I can't say. But the car will be clean and easy to work on and we can revisit things later if the desire is there.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Today's part, the A/C bracket:



Here's the smaller To-Do pile, which of course excludes lines, interior, and body panels:


And here's the ever larger "Done!" pile, which I will lay out better when it's time to assemble the car:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Nice work guys! I like it when a plan comes together.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess I'm more the weird guy in the back...

More bits, brake shields:


Strut housings after decrusting:


And done:


And lastly, and I realize this won't be to everyone's liking, front springs:

I cut off one coil. Why? because I paid almost $800 for the H&R suspension on the Stepchild and it didn't sit flat until I cut 2 coils off the rears. I was so disgusted that when I did the Cabby last winter, I decided to keep the stock springs and level the car by cutting one coil off the stock fronts. It's just to get rid off that reverse rake all these cars have.

It ended up like this :thumbup::


The car handles the same as before, goes over bumps fine, looks good IMO, and the springs sit nicely on the spring perches. So I'm doing the same with Petra's car.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Insert something here --------- about a surgeon taking a shortcut re: springs :sly:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Surgeons cut. That's what they do. There's little difference between using a hacksaw vs. using a scalpel, it's just a question of scale and material to be cut.

Something like that?

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This came up in the Stepchild's thread, and in order to justify how uptight I am in surgery, and how I compensate with a certain laxness (sp?) when it comes to my hobbies, this is what we came up with:

"Doing a hip replacement is exactly like changing a tie rod end, except that you have to do it through the grille opening, while the engine is running, and while the engine's oil is being inadvertently spilled onto your work.

If the engine runs out of oil before you finish, or if you break a headlight wire while trying to finish in time, some lawyer tries to take your house".


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyhoo, more little bits today. It's slow going because I'm trying to get these parts thoroughly clean before painting, and I'm avoiding the sandblaster because it makes a ufcking mess even with the cabinet, and I don't trust the sand around bearings, CV joints, etc...even with stuff covered.

Spindle assemblies after decrusting:


And painted:


One of the axles was replaced 25000 miles ago according to receipts we have. I don't know what brand it is, but it seems nice, so I just cleaned it up:


And painted it:


Quote of the day from one of the boys, after seeing painted stuff in the oven: "OOOh, are we having baked car parts again for dinner?"


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Anyhoo... Quote of the day from one of the boys, after seeing painted stuff in the oven: "OOOh, are we having baked car parts again for dinner?"


So, yer sayin' youse could use a good cook/ wrench type Los Cheapos labor?

I have references, mostly legit and valid. No bribery involved... (not much, anyway. Bacon is NOT optional).

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The smell of both car parts and bacon both _rosting_ in the oven together should be quite the lovely aroma. 
Sounds like wrencher heaven.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It's like there's two threads in here, one is Petra and Karl ufcking around, and the other is me building the car . I realize my part may be the boring half  :heart:.

Brake pad carriers today,

Decrusted:


Painted:


Assembled:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice job as usual!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Are you going to drive this car after it's all back together?

I hate to see the tear in your eye the first time a big bird flies over and has their eye on your car.... or worse...... a rain drop.....


:facepalm:


BTW looking good and inspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn I must be getting old and slow... so, you're "baking car parts in the oven."

Something to do with curing the paint?

Details, man, details!!

(type of paint, temp, bake time?)

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Damn I must be getting old and slow... so, you're "baking car parts in the oven."
> 
> Something to do with curing the paint?
> 
> ...


Guessing powder coating? BTDT! Best baked goods EVAH!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

punchbug said:


> Guessing powder coating? BTDT! Best baked goods EVAH!



Not in the house...

Maybe warming things up to paint? Although I think it's been warm there.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Powdercoating, I wish!

No, I'm just stinking up the house heating the wet paint to force it to dry fast. The grille paint takes days and it's still tacky if allowed to dry at room temperature. In the oven at 150F it's totally dry in about an hour.

In good weather we leave the house open, in bad weather everyone's just pissed at me .

Anyhoo, today when Petra and I got back from the office, we found a care package from Freddy "I almost gave Eric a heart attack in my race car" Bender:


And today's baked goods:


I'll assemble it when the outer boot arrives. It wasn't torn yet but had some dry rot cracks.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Best baked goods EVAH!


Paint or powder coating, either way I gotta admit it's a great idea. If shiny clean freshened calipers and such are "good", then same plus "bacon aroma" has just GOT TO BE better (hmm... a little garlic is almost always a nice touch).

"We drive Sciroccos, and smell vaguely of bacon. Drivers of lesser cars can settle for smelling vaguely of tofu casserole."

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you, Freddy. 
You sure had to use a lot of stamps to send it to us. 

It was better then the assortment of bills that are usually waiting for us.

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> No, I'm just stinking up the house heating the wet paint to force it to dry fast. The grille paint takes days and it's still tacky if allowed to dry at room temperature. In the oven at 150F it's totally dry in about an hour.


OK, so serious Q; I understand what you're doing and why, but it wouldn't occur to me to do that. Heard way too many stories about morons setting up home-brew paint booths and burning down garage and/ or house when a spark ignites the burnable off-gassing of paint. So... I take it as a given that drying paint is giving off flammable fumes, how do you 'bake' in a gas oven without the risk of hosting a marshmellow roast for the neighborhood?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> If shiny clean freshened calipers and such are "good", then same plus "bacon aroma" has just GOT TO BE better...
> "We drive Sciroccos, and smell vaguely of bacon.
> :laugh:


Yeah, _maybe_ its a wise (but still hungry) Scirocco builder who understands the wisdom of baking the two separately and yet enjoying them together.

Might us well throw in some :beer:.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Might *a*s well throw in some :beer:.


FTFY.

:laugh:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Ice C/Karl, the amount of paint is negligible re: 'Blow'n Stuff up, Real Good Like...". 

If he was DIY-ing a whole paint booth then, well, OK then...

Still, a cheap o' Toaster Oven, and or an Electric Oven, placed out of doors would be , um Preferred. 

"De-Crusted". Luv it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Ah, paint in the oven. I have a sunroom for that.  I was given a toaster oven by my son many Mothers' Days ago...it never got near the house. We bake parts in it all the time, I think it is in his shop presently. Your build is going to be so clean, by contrast with any of my projects. They run fine, but are sure not crust free. Living on my gravel road, they wouldn't stay like that anyway. Keep entertaining us with the pics eh?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We do have an toaster oven. It sits unused because it is a hair too small.

As for work, E has been using the bench grinder and the angle gringer to clean the Part du Jour. I've been painting, but the ufcking around is way more fun. 

We did our work today and will send some more pics later today. Right now, we're going for lunch.


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

I so look forward to your build threads/updates that when you're done with this one I'm going to send you a car to build. I don't even want it back. I just want to see what you'll do with it:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

pchassin said:


> Thank you, Freddy.
> You sure had to use a lot of stamps to send it to us.
> 
> It was better then the assortment of bills that are usually waiting for us.
> ...


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

nuctech said:


> I so look forward to your build threads/updates that when you're done with this one I'm going to send you a car to build. I don't even want it back. I just want to see what you'll do with it:laugh::thumbup:


Scirocco Luv Baby, that there is the Luv...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

nuctech said:


> I so look forward to your build threads/updates that when you're done with this one I'm going to send you a car to build. I don't even want it back. I just want to see what you'll do with it:laugh::thumbup:


Thanks for the kudos, I may hold you to that . Today, you guessed it: more bits!

Engine mount brackets after decrusting:


And painted:


Front calipers after decrusting:


And painted:


The crusty mechanicals pile is down to the alternator, waterpump, power steering pump, injection system, intake manifolds, brake lines, and A/C hoses .


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*I see what you did there...*


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

TBerk said:


> *I see what you did there...*


Sorry Tosha; sorta understood yer post, but the pic loaded pitch black.

:beer:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey Chassins, what are you using for the silver caliper paint?

Otherwise, keep up the great work!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> what are you using for the silver caliper paint?


Duplicolor's Caliper Paint. The black is all Rustoloeum's Grille Paint.

Two reasons for these choices: no primer and heat resistance. On the other cars I used Duplicolor's Engine Paint which also works and lasts.

Today I got a bunch of stuff done but got carried away and forgot to take pictures along the way:

Alternator, water pump, power steering pump, brackets and pulleys. A lot of this stuff I didn't dare bake, so I'll let it dry overnight and assemble it tomorrow.

The water pump was replaced 30000 miles ago with the timing belt, so hopefully it'll last.

Intake manifolds, CIS, brake and A/C lines are all that remain on the crusty pile 

After that, the all interior bits and body panels will be taunting me


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

What is that bracket thing on your upper trans mount, where the ground cable would usually connect? Never found one of those before.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

echassin said:


> Duplicolor's Caliper Paint. The black is all Rustoloeum's Grille Paint.
> 
> Two reasons for these choices: no primer and heat resistance. On the other cars I used Duplicolor's Engine Paint which also works and lasts.
> 
> ...


Hey, GAP has the metal thermostat cover in stock. I just bought a couple of them, for 13$ each. I mean, if you prefer them over the plastic ones.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

Gromel said:


> What is that bracket thing on your upper trans mount, where the ground cable would usually connect? Never found one of those before.


It's to hold the power steering hoses in position.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

J. Daniel said:


> It's to hold the power steering hoses in position.


Ahh ok, that explains why i have never had one.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Teighlor O' said:


> GAP has the metal thermostat cover in stock.


Thanks, that's good to know. I haven't had a plastic one fail yet, but I know they do.

Today I did the intake.

Crusty:


Not crusty:


Painted:


The throttle body was pretty nice already so I left it whole, cleaned it, and shot it with Duplicolor Clear Wheel Paint, which sticks well to bare metal and will hopefully keep the springs and little brackets looking good.

Tomorrow the CIS :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Teighlor O' said:


> Hey, GAP has the metal thermostat cover in stock.





echassin said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. I haven't had a plastic one fail yet, but I know they do.


They do indeed. Metal is 'better', but still only pot-metal. Good to keep a spare around.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Gromel said:


> What is that bracket thing on your upper trans mount? ...Never found one of those before.





J. Daniel said:


> It's to hold the *power steering* hoses in position.





Gromel said:


> Ahh ok, that explains why i have never had one.


Spoken like a *TRUE* Scirooco (Mk1) owner...

:laugh:

[ Actually, Eric is only keeping the P/S in order to NOT give Petra additional bicep exercise; his ribs are already sore enough I guess. ]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...Its simple, really.
> 
> Everyone, just do as I say, and no one will get hurt.





pchassin said:


> ...Actually, we don't need words here. What we need is a sharp elbow to the ribs. I've got the elbow to do the job, and he has the bruises to prove it.





pchassin said:


> ...Proverbial elbow to the ribs.


*'Proverbial'* hell. Read as: _Pro_ "yargghh!!" _-verb_ "ack-phhhttt!!" _-bi_ "Is there a medic in the house!?!" _-al_ "Agh! My spleen!!!!"

I'm tellin' you'se all...



Eistreiber said:


> Petra plays *rough.*


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

TBerk said:


> there is the Luv...


I'm all about the love. 

Dare I say it?
"Love is patient, love is kind" (1 Corinthians 13:4–8a). 

Why else would a guy build a chick a whole car according to her "just right comfy" specs.

It's all about the luv, baby (the elbow just gives it some spice).:heart:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Why else would a guy build a chick a whole car according to her "just right comfy" specs.
> 
> It's all about the luv, baby (the elbow just gives it some *spice*).:heart:


Of course and agreed, but... jeebuz; cut back on the Habaneros is all I'm sayin', somebody's gonna lose an eye (or lung).

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Of course and agreed, but... jeebuz; cut back on the Habaneros is all I'm sayin', somebody's gonna lose an eye (or lung).
> 
> :laugh:


We did go over that in the emissions Chapter of this book......


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> cut back on the Habaneros is all I'm sayin'
> :laugh:


I've heard said that when you've had too much spicy food ingesting yogurt will help.
Try some.:heart:

Background baritone voice, "take it to the Chit Chat Thread, you two!"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> I've heard said that when you've had too much spicy food ingesting yogurt will help.
> Try some.:heart:
> 
> Background baritone voice, "take it to the Chit Chat Thread, you two!"


That has to be a EUphemism right?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> That has to be a *up*hemism right?


Up who?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Not up yours obviously 
Oh
Look
At
This


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> That has to be a EUphemism right?


vs. Eup what?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> vs. Eup what?


I'll go back to lurking. But keep up
The good work chassins


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no idea what's going on


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> I have no idea what's going on


You must be spicy


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually, what the baritone voice said was,"hrmph. Nine pages and nothing's been bolted to the car."


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Actually, what the baritone voice said was,"hrmph. Nine pages and nothing's been bolted to the car."


That is why this is going to rock. Suspense with all the attention to detail. Truly it is meticulous!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Actually, what the baritone voice said was,"hrmph. Nine pages and nothing's been bolted to the car."


Waiting for paint to dry?

OK, sure, works.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

I simply CANNOT resist making a bad joke.

"So, this seal walks into a club..."



Neptuno said:


>


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> I simply CANNOT resist making a bad joke.
> 
> "So, this seal walks into a club..."


Thanks for channeling me. I almost loaded that image in. I found it disturbing and that is the best I could do for you.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Actually, what the baritone voice said was,"hrmph. Nine pages and nothing's been bolted to the car."


And this thread has [ AFAIK ] never, not once; dropped off first forum page.

Yep it's all about Scirocco's... except when it isn't, and just goes random and goofy.

Which is why Scir-people are so great, like... hmm... "I see by your auto that you too are a psycho, hey got some MMO? My valves are sticky". Spin it as you see fit.

:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> And this thread has [ AFAIK ] never, not once; dropped off first forum page.
> 
> Yep it's all about Scirocco's... except when it isn't, and just goes random and goofy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what DOES a cardiopsychiatrist cost these days?

ANd of COURSE we are psycho...oddly your comment will work on the Ercoupe forum too..more likely there actually. :thumbup: 

I am on the road, therefore happy. :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


> I am on the road, therefore happy. :heart:


Would this little trip take you closer to say Maryland USA?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Neptuno said:


> Would this little trip take you closer to say Maryland USA?


I think she's heading to Massachusetts.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh look! Someone's working on a CAR! 

CIS is done:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Wow!, So Shiny!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

TBerk said:


> Wow!, So Shiny! QUOTE]
> 
> One tedious inch at a time...
> 
> ...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...fixing the kitchen sink which wasn't draining... It turns out a clear plastic cap that fit the hole perfectly had fallen into just the right position where it wasn't easily seen :facepalm:.


Sympathy for :facepalm: , you're probably not the only person that's happened to. Jus' sayin'.



echassin said:


> ...and the round headlight conversion.


I was wondering if you'd do this. Looks damn nice on The Stepchild, IMHO. :thumbup:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Indoor Plumbing, we take it, like Automobiles, for granted...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually had to WORK today, which I find outrageous, but I snuck in a few hours with the ChixRoc.

Some parts came:

Upper rad hose that works with the 16V and the early style radiator
Tie rod end (I found a crack in the boot of one of the originals)
Ebrake cable (one of the originals had a crack in the rubber cover and the underlying metal sheath was crusty)
Outer boot kit for the one axle that is still original.

Then I got the old evaporator and heater core out and in the garbage, along with a bunch of leaves, dirt, mouse droppings, etc...:

The new evaporator didn't have a sheath for the temperature switch probe, so I stole the sheath off the old core, drilled the site on the new core, and shoved it all in.

Then I got the monowiper done. I know many folks use the Mk1 setup. On the Stepchild I used a Mk2 bracket with Mk1 arms/hub. On this car I just tweaked the Mk2 setup:

The outer pivot arm moves through a nice range with some grinding on the bracket to avoid impingement. I got the extra throw by lengthening the drive arm. It looks like an "L" because I initially cut the arm on a long slant so I could lengthen it without adding metal. When I got the desired length, I filled in the narrow areas with scrap steel.

Tomorrow I think I'll get everything out of the doors, and after that, maybe I'll do the round headlights.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

echassin said:


> Upper rad hose that works with the 16V and the early style radiator


What car is that upper hose from? On my a1 16v with the non-overflow rad i had to use a random hose that was trimmed to fit.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Gromel said:


> What car is that upper hose from?


It's for a 1.7 non-A/C Rabbit or Scirocco. IIRC, no or minimal trimming required.

Today I'm a bit off so I only got one door torn down:


It feels like one of those 24 hour bugs, so tomorrow I'll do some general parts cleaning and hopefully get the other door torn down Thursday.

BTW, we're considering Euro bumpers on this car if someone has a nice set to sell.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Then I got the old evaporator and heater core out and in the garbage, along with a bunch of leaves, dirt, *mouse droppings*, etc...:





echassin said:


> It feels like one of those 24 hour bugs, .


Hantavirus? 

ElT? Mass was right and I am back in Ontario momentarily, then headed to Midwestern and from there. Ohio. With a day of work tossed in to add to the chaos. I just drive my poor cars, no time for all this shiny stuff.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

For the moving metal parts than don't really do well with paint, you can usually get a cheap home electrolysis kit and re-zinc/cadmium them fairly easy. So they have that OE gold/brass look. Guy did it in this thread here starts on pg 4 i think.

http://www.louisvillevw.org/forums/showthread.php?8047-Slowly-but-surely

Not sure if you're interested, just figured i'd bring it up.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

The damn car aint even running yet and already this thread is chock full o' Epic-ness...


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

echassin said:


> It's for a 1.7 non-A/C Rabbit or Scirocco. IIRC, no or minimal trimming required.


Ahh ok thanks. I was eyeballing this one but was not sure if it would fit, and the price! 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/9717


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It was more than 10 minutes ago, so I can't remember for sure, but I think I got the hose from AutohausAZ.
Nothing epic in the past two days, I got all the urethane glue off the back of the body kit pieces, one painful inch at a time. I hope to tear down the driver door tomorrow.

Here's my current wish list, for those of you interested in making vast sums of money:
Eurobumpers
Decent dash. This one is so warped it'll look like isht even professionally padded.
Intact front seat back material, passenger is fine even though it's for the driver seat. I'm hoping to convince Petra to skip the $$$ upholstery job (fat chance :heart
Seat back adjustment knob.

And lastly, (and this is embarassing), Freddy sent me a replacement for my broken headlight ring, following which I received numerous generous offers for more, culminating in me answering something like "I UFCKING GOT ONE ALREADY! QUIT BUGGING ME!" Aaannnd...

...I broke two more of the rings :facepalm:

...so I need two more


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...I broke two more of the rings :facepalm:
> 
> ...so I need two more


Confirm and they'll be on the way early next week (soonest I can get to 'em).

Want three just in case? :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Want three just in case? :laugh:
> 
> :beer:


Smarta$$ 

Oh wait, I should wait until they get here and THEN call you names 
:beer:

Oh, and BTW, I also could use another grille to make the headlight bezels (one million USD)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

No chance on the grill, but I'll get 3x headlight rings to you ASAP.

:beer:


[ "grill*e*"? Lay off the pink drinks, man... jus' sayin'. ]


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> I'm hoping to convince Petra to skip the $$$ upholstery job (fat chance :heart


Yep, fat chance. 

I have obviously been slacking in my duties if he thinks its even an option.



Neptuno said:


>


*Sigh* Back to it.:heart::heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> *Sigh* :heart::heart:


Back at ya, Sweetie 

Today I got the driver door torn down:


We already knew the lower half had some work. I just ground off the Bondo to make sure the panel is easily salvaged, which it is. This is by far the rustiest part of the car (it looks like some door dings were neglected and allowed to rust. The edges themselves inside are perfect).

The biggest problem with the door isn't the rust. It appears the rusted areas were pounded in before applying Bondo. Now the panel does the dreaded "Boink" when you push on it, and repeat "Boink" when you push out from the inside. I'll probably weld a long straight bar inside once I patch those two big spots, to make sure I can sand the thing without having it pop in and out.

"Take me to your Leader":


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I see your thread here. And it has provided inspiration for a build thread of my own.

Only this one will be far dirtier. As in, it will make the stepchild look like a concours winner build dirty. And it will have actual Mk 1 content.

Stay tuned.

/threadjack.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> I see your thread here. And it has provided inspiration for a build thread of my own.
> 
> Only this one will be far dirtier. As in, it will make the stepchild look like a concours winner build dirty. And it will have actual Mk 1 content.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah......!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We've been tending to other things this weekend, but I got the hood torn down, and I cleaned it and the hardware:


A quick way to remove the old foam insulation is to scrape most of it off with a wet-vac, and then remove the glue residue by covering it with gas soaked paper towels covered with Saran Wrap, and then shoveling it off with an old credit card.

The frame needs a lot touching up, but the pinch lip around the hood's edge is thankfully perfect. So far, the only welding will be around one of the hood pin mounts, which is still solid but is rotting through where two layers of metal apparently didn't get any Cosmoline.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

Holy crap, how did I miss this thread??

I need a Chassin detector... that way when Eric/Petra start a new thread, I know about it!

I'll be watching here for sure!


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

echassin said:


> We've been tending to other things this weekend, but I got the hood torn down, and I cleaned it and the hardware:
> 
> 
> A quick way to remove the old foam insulation is to scrape most of it off with a wet-vac, and then remove the glue residue by covering it with gas soaked paper towels covered with Saran Wrap, and then shoveling it off with an old credit card.
> ...


I want to do this as well. Can I borrow your credit card? It doesn't have to be an old one....I'm not picky:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

no.

Petra's either ufcking around in the other threads or off at the gym, so I guess I'll just keep working on her car :heart:

I stripped the vinyl and foam off the dash to see what's left to work with:

I think I'll mount it in the car so it keeps the right shape, 'glass it, and then cover it. Hopefully it'll be as quick to do it as it was to say it :sly:.

The center vent duct was cracked up so I 'glassed it:


I also glassed the cracked mirror bezels:



Then I started on the bumpers. Here's the hardware:


The front license plate bracket:



Mounting brackets:


The rebars themselves are pretty crusty but solid:

They're serviceable as is, and I can't get everywhere to decrust them, but I don't want any crust on the car. What to do, what to do, short of acid dipping? I Youtubed electrolysis and tried it on the mounting brackets and it works!

Here are the brackets in the bath:

The foam is like beer and occurs as part of the reaction. I think it's a poison gas so I did it outside. When you take the parts out they look like isht, covered with a brittle black crust. The good news is hitting the part has the crust falling off in piles, and along with rinsing and toothbrushing yields a shiny part, except where the original paint remains. 

Now I need to rig up a container big enough for the rebars (guestroom bathtub :sly:?)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

(Note to self...request to bathe in the master bath if I am ever invited back after the last failed attempt|)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

It was like watching "Bill Nye the Science Guy" in our own driveway.

Child #1 was trying to parlay his father's labors into something that he could use for his science fair project.

Tomorrow E. is going to rig up a bin to soak the bumper rebars. I told him to snag a body bag from the hospital. That way, instead of using the guest room bathtub, he could use it as a liner for his pit. 

Or, I could use it...as a body bag.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Good stuff guys. Couldn't you send the rebar off to be soda blasted or something?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@Paul: I have a blaster but it can't point everywhere inside the rebar, or get between the layers. Acid dipping followed by epoxy dipping would do it, but I'm gonna use the chemistry class approach.

@Cathy: an invitation is not a one time thing, it's good for a lifetime. It was actually Daun who set the precedent that when in the vicinity, a visit is _required_.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Totally called it last page.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

SciroccoPowered said:


> Totally called it last page.


Yessir, although I'm only using the bath to remove the rust. I'm not plating any of it because the plating doesn't resist winters here at all. Paint and Cosmoline slathered liberally lasts much longer.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Petra is out shopping.

Things got out of hand here.



Had to build a box.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Greatest thread ever!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Petra is out shopping.
> 
> Things got out of hand here.
> 
> ...


That is perfect, those heels would kill me!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Petra is out shopping.
> 
> Things got out of hand here.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. I think your box measurements might be a little off there E.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's the setup:


The charger is set on "start" so it will give up to 55 amps and not auto-stop when it thinks it's "done". The (-) goes on the bumper and the (+) goes on the sacrificial roof flashing, which one moves around to get it close to the area being decrusted. The effect is astounding, the rust "boils" off.

But first, I had to get rid of the dead hooker. I didn't want her decomposing in any of my clean trunks, and she wouldn't fit in the box, so first I boiled her down to size:

Petra never did get me that body bag.

Here's the bumper "boiling":


And here it is after a few hours, a rinse and a soft brush:




It's late so I didn't get it all clean, and in the last photo you can see the rust flaking off in the deep recesses, as opposed to where I brushed. I think the thick crust stays "rust" because the electrolysis just breaks the bond of the thick rust flake onto the metal, and then the current finds another (rusty) path. It falls off with a rinse and brush. Where the rust is thin, it turns into a brittle black coating that falls off by banging it or scraping it. Tomorrow while the other bumper is soaking, I'll clean this one up, soak it with paint and then soak it with Cosmoline.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

echassin said:


>


Having recently watched the first few episodes of Breaking Bad, this made me a little queasy. :vampire:

Any plans to add lightness to the rebar while it's out?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...But first, I had to get rid of the dead hooker. I didn't want her decomposing in any of my clean trunks, and she wouldn't fit in the box, so first I boiled her down to size:


[Note to Self: if/ when visit Chez Chassin again, do NOT have the stew out of the freezer.]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> [Note to Self: if/ when visit Chez Chassin again, do NOT have the stew out of the freezer.]


So in summary, don't bathe, stay out of pchassin's shoe collection, and don't eat dinner. So the only reasons I see to visit ( besides the excellent company of course :thumbup would be the drinking :beer: and mud bogging in the MkI. Dang, I said that out loud. :banghead:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> Dang, I said that out loud. :banghead:


yep.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> yep.


Damn that faulty filter. Should be even more faulty by the end of the day, it's Beer Turkey! I'm trying to clear the decks before the chaos arrives. Maybe I should borrow that box/bathtub to , ummm, "contain" the unruly ones? :beer: :vampire:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> mud bogging in the MkI. Dang, I said that out loud *again*


FTFY 

Yesterday morning I zapped the other rebar for 6 hours:


Here it is after rinse/brush:


What you can't see in the pics is how good the metal looks *between* the welded pieces of steel, something that can't be achieved by any mechanical means. It's not as thorough as acid dipping, but very satisfying nevertheless.

Here they are painted:


I didn't bother smoothing the pitted areas where the crust was because they won't show anyways under the plastic skins. I'll slather the rebars inside and out with Cosmoline after installing them, and before pushing the skins on.

Astute observers will note that Petra has taught me how to incorporate other fonts into my posts. Even though she's generally a pain in my a$$, I'll give her a :heart: today (no "gold star" emoticon).

Today I'm planning to work on her headlights. *LAYUP ALERT*!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Even though she's generally a pain in my a$$...


I can HEAR you!!!


----------



## Braunschwagen (Mar 13, 2004)

Just went through the whole thread - awesome stuff! Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

echassin said:


> Today I'm planning to work on her headlights. *LAYUP ALERT*!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


I need a lip reading APP 

Today Petra and I got one headlight bracket converted to rounds. On the Stepchild I had no precedent so it was all LAR (Looks About Right), with bits of scrap steel all over to hold things together and plug unsightly gaps. The result suits the Road Warrior style of the car, but this will not do on a Lady's car. Using the Stepchild as a template we were able to do Petra's with a minimum number of cuts and no scraps of steel.

Here's the Mater Familias cutting off unneeded bits:


Here's the final fit, before paint (the hood is plopped on a blanket):


We need another [crappy] grill to finish the conversion if anyone can spare one for the sum of one million US dollars.

Moochoes Grahsseeahz


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We did some Fall cleanup around the place today but also got the headlight conversion done.

Trial fit looks good:



Painted:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

echassin said:


> I need a lip reading APP


You high-falootin' doctors. I guess you don't watch The Office.  Michael Scott is always ending his sentences with "that's what she said."


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You high-falootin' doctors. I guess you don't watch The Office.  Michael Scott is always ending his sentences with "that's what she said."


I found a Youtube compilation that includes the clip you posted. At first I was just chuckling, but I ended up L'ingMFAO until my sides hurt! :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Marlene looks... unappreciated. She could come out to CO for a visit, yes?

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Marlene looks... unappreciated. She could come out to CO for a visit, yes?
> 
> :laugh:


no


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Short of starting the bodywork, I only have the dash left to play with.

I got the vinyl and foam off last week, which left the basic structure. I use the term "structure" charitably because the dash is mostly mush that looks like what beehives are made of (chewed up pulp held together with saliva). Nice job VW :what:, no wonder these things warp and look like isht after a while.

The paper "skin" is held to the defog ducting and the steel frame with staples and speed nuts:


With those removed, and a bit of glue to tease off, the skin comes off whole, leaving the basic frame and defog duct still attached to each other:


The frame and defog duct mount in the car using all the stock fasteners, 4 end screws, 3 screws on two center brackets, and 4 snap-on clips along the windshield edge:


At this point the whole thing is still flexible, and therefore unreliable as a base structure. I'll install everything onto the dash to brace it in the proper shape prior to building anything up. Here are the instrument panel (which sets the height of the pod), and the glove box (which sets the height of the passenger side of the dash):


Next I'll install the HVAC box and the center ducting, along with the center console assembly (which will set the height of the center dash)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Very interested in what you do with the dash. :thumbup:

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Very interested in what you do with the dash. :thumbup:
> 
> Brendan



So am I :sly:

I'm thinking plywood covered with Pleather. I've got a long history of building R/C planes out of wood, and I'm hoping this dash is perfect for that skill set. We'll see...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Some progress on the new dash. 

First I had to straighten and reinforce the edges of the defog ducting's inlet. They warp so badly over time that a seal is impossible. I used carbon fiber rods to keep things straight:


Then I installed the center vent ducting, the empty heater box and the dash, and the console using every fastener so that things line up rigidly:




With everything solid, I cut and fit the forward section along the windshield:


Next I cut, trial fit, and glued the defog section:

I'll cut out the vents when the thing is done so it's strong. To glue things I'm using hobby grade Superglue (CA) and spray hardener. First thick CA and hardener to tack things while held in exact position, then sand the joint so it fills with dust, and soak with super thin CA. Rock hard joint that'll last :thumbup:. 

BTW, the high quality plywood that I use in the R/C planes only comes up to 48" long, and I don't want any joints where they wouldn't naturally occur. Even the thinnest plywood at Home Depot is too thick, so I settled for the pegboard stuff on the long sections. It's still way better than the pulp isht the dash was originally made with.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

I like it! Nice work as always. :beer:

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Good god.

So... if you ever decide to remake a Mk1 dash, maybe you should jig it? So can reproduce with relative ease? Same-same as stock, or maybe improved? Not certain, but ya never know; might be a market...

:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> if you ever decide to remake a Mk1 dash, maybe you should jig it? So can reproduce with relative ease? Same-same as stock, or maybe improved? Not certain, but ya never know; might be a market...
> 
> :thumbup:


That actually IS what She said, but no, that's not my thing.

Today I got the end pieces done and boxed in some of the glove box:




The dash is stiff enough that nothing moves, even with all the clamps off, and the defog duct is tight under the new skin without glue:



The plan will be to remove the finished skin from the sub-structure whole, cover it with Pleather so the edges are surrounded, and reinstall the skin onto the sub-structure with the defog duct glued so it doesn't leak.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

The lengths we have to go to because VW &%#*ed up their materials choices. :banghead:

You may have the only crack free dash in the civilized world as a result. I don't think Rabbits/Jettas/Passats are as bad for this, are they? Serves us right for having the more hand built ones. :thumbdown: Great work, how many hours do you have in do you figure? It has to be a LOT!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

There are crack free Scirocco dashes out there, but they might not stay that way. The GTI and the Cabby I have aren't cracked, but I think they sometimes do in the really nasty hot climates, just not as readily as these POS's.

I don't count hours . I do go to work, do chores, love the wife and kids, etc...but I try to do something on the car every day. IMO the consistency really adds up fast.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> I don't count hours . I do go to work, do chores, love the wife and kids, etc...but I try to do something on the car every day. IMO the consistency really adds up fast.


That's been my motto with the tricycle project. "Every day, do something". In that case, a lot of it is paperwork. Not sure that I did anything towards that today, now that I think of it. But most days I do something, even if it's just a phone call or two. It makes things get done for sure.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> That actually IS what She said... today I got the end pieces done... stiff enough... tight... without glue... cover it with Pleather... reinstall.


Stop that schitt. You're turning me on.

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

A few more bits done on the dash today.

Passenger lower section and more glove box surround:


Driver side lower section:


Overall view of the lower section:


Astute observers will note the compound curve of the lower section. I got it to keep it's shape with a series of cuts into the back of the board, bending as needed, filling the cuts with saw dust, and soaking with thin CA glue/hardener. The panel keeps its curves and is very stiff. After covering, I'll bond the skin to the steel frame and the assembly should be very durable.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Man that is gonna look sweet!

Question: I can't tell what kind of material it is, but do you think moisture absorption might be an issue or do you plan on a coat of poly/varnish/something to seal it before skinning? From my understanding, that's basically the main problem with Scirocco dashes in the first place yeah?

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I have to agree that moisture is what warps the dash more than the sun's heat: the unskinned surfaces all ended up convex from absorbing moisture and swelling on the bare side, and not the covered side. My plan is to soak the inner surfaces with clear polyurethane. That and the fact that this fiberboard is much sturdier than the pulp VW used will solve the problem, I hope.

Today I finished up the main structure of the dash.

The glove box is boxed in:



The driver vent surround:


Passenger vent surround:


Center vent surround and the lip along the bottom of the instrument pod:



Next is the instrument pod. I plan to make it bolt-on so I can cover it separately and have a tight seam where it meets the main dash body. I'm doing this so there are no concave parts of the covering that, if they shrink in the sun, would pull away from the substrate (like the rear door card of a Mk1 do).

Asta :wave:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

We got a Scirocco Care Package today from Ice Karl:


Thanks Karl :wave:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

That dash is looking mighty good. I might steal that idea for a winter project.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you sir,

Today I finished the basic structure of the pod:



Slow going to make sure everything is straight and even, as the human eye is excellent at discerning asymmetry. I don't want any human eyeballs discerning any asymmetry.

I still have to finish boxing things in, cut out the switch holes, and build up the thickness of the upper and lower lips.

Once the entire dash structure is done, the pod will need some more steps after disassembly but before covering: I need to embed bolts along the front lip so no gap develops over time, and I need to put corner stock inside all of the edges that need to be rounded.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Jesus, is there anything you can't do or build on these things? Great work!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Jesus, is there anything you can't do or build on these things? Great work!


 
Indeed. This thread is getting a Dr. FrankenBerk Seal of Audaciousness, 

with a full Oak Leaf Cluster of envious Vicariousness-ism.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Thanks Karl :wave:


No worries. Regarding Petra's trim, glad to be able to assist in keeping complete and in good working order.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

:sly:


Eistreiber said:


> No worries. Regarding Petra's trim, glad to be able to assist in keeping complete and in good working order.


:sly:

E was rushing out the door to work on the dash and told me I needed to take care of something in the thread.

Karl, my trim is *always* in good working order (and immaculate) .

But you need to remember that this is, after all, a family forum.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well, it IS a family forum, but you see, this is a sick and twisted family. While I admire that your trim is in good shape, I have no need to ask any questions about its upkeep. Others however, may be curious. :laugh:
So what did e do that got him banished to the garage? Hopefully it wasn't a comment about your state of trim. 

In other news...nah, I got nothin'. But the dash project is sure looking good!! :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Regarding Petra's trim, glad to be able to assist in keeping complete and in good working order.





pchassin said:


> :sly:
> 
> 
> Karl, my trim is *always* in good working order (and immaculate) .


Good Lord, would you two behave?!



punchbug said:


> So what did e do that got him banished to the garage?


 I got up, had coffee, read the comics. There was no other reason for me to stay 

Today I finished the structural part of the skin enough to get it out of the car for the prolonged tweaking and finishing process.

Switch cutouts and fitting of the switch bezels:


The switch bezels (and vent outlets) will serve as templates when the time comes to build up pleasant, organic-shaped surrounds for them.

The upper and lower lips of the instrument panel opening built up (they'll get rounded):


At this point the dash comes out whole, and the skin can be removed for covering:




I hafta go cut the grass :wave:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> I got up, had coffee, read the comics. There was no other reason for me to stay
> 
> I hafta go cut the grass :wave:


Obviously you have not read the guidebook for husbands, or not the edition that my husband has anyway. He, too, needs to cut the grass, (and by that, I mean, fire up the lawnmower and cut the hayfield that our lawn is becoming, as in, cut the literal grass). BUT, his first and primary purpose in this world, and his DUTY UNDER THE GUIDELINES is to keep the couch from flying up, into the air, and creating havoc. He takes his job very seriously. The lawn can wait. (and wait, and wait, and wait....I think I need to borrow some goats :banghead

If by "cut the grass" you meant something else, well, carry on! :thumbup: (how do I know what the kids call it these days????:screwy::laugh

Watching a BTTF marathon, on my breaks from detailing the big brown 82, and by that , I mean housework)


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> So what did e do that got him banished to the garage? :thumbup:


Banished? You're thinking he got banished?
E is essentially a racehorse with blinders on.
If anything, after his starting gate opens, the children and I scramble to get out of his path.
:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I say just stain that thing and re-install. I think that if you squint hard enough you could picture yourself in an old, old wooden ship. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

You'd have to squint pretty hard to make this thing look good without vinyl on it...

Today after work I spent time shoring up the structure now that I can get to the back of the skin.

I drilled six holes for the countersunk bolts that will hold the front lip of the pod down (I need to go buy them), and also the glove box surround and latch area are done:


Here are the blocks/screws that hold the bottom of the pod down (center of the pics):


The purpose of having the pod separate is to cover it and the dash as individual pieces and then join them so there is a tight seam that crushes the foam for a perfect fit that cannot lift, shift, move, etc...

Here are the blocks/screws that hold the bottom of the dash to the steel frame, and which maintain the desired curve:



Now, some of you may have been wondering how I plan to cover this thing. Frankly, I've been wondering the same thing .

After some experiments, this is what I've decided:

This is two layers of thin closed cell foam sheet and the layer of Pleather, all held with 3M 90 spray adhesive (way tougher than 3M 77). The texture is great and the grill is nicely outlined. The lumpiness goes away if the material is stretched, and the square corners of the structure end up pleasantly round, neither of which I can show because my new(er) camera crapped out :thumbdown:. The glove box is dull and will need either a shine treatment and maybe even a coat of paint (?).

Overall, I feel good about where this is going


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Just.
Amazing.
Eric.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

Just be careful, Eric... you're doing such a great job that people on here are going to want you to manufacture dashes for them too! :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I have been meaning to say this---> WOW :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MattRabbit said:


> people on here are going to want you to manufacture dashes for them too! :laugh:


Thanks for all the kudos. If this works out well, that'll be great but I don't see doing it again...

Today I bought the padding and the Pleather. The supplies are now at $130, which means, along with the value of my time, this dash cost *gasp* *cough* dollars :what:

In preparation for covering, I went over everything again, starting with 8 bolts embedded into the front lip of the pod:


Now the pod can be removed and reinstalled easily:


Tweaking and sanding the pod corners and edges:


I covered the inner surfaces with polyurethane to keep moisture from warping everything over time:



Tomorrow I hope to cut out the defog slots and get the padding done :wave:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> The glove box is dull and will need either a shine treatment and maybe even a coat of paint (?).


How about a coat of pleather on it too? It would look like it belongs.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> How about a coat of pleather on it too? It would look like it belongs.


Where's the forehead slapping emoticon when you need it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Jesus, is there anything you can't do or build on these things? Great work!


Pretty much this... 

If I get busted knees, I'm coming to see you. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Neptuno said:


> I have been meaning to say this---> WOW :thumbup:


I might have to build a dash like this for a mk1 Scirocco


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The pod on a Mk1 is simpler, so why not?

More on this one, defog slots cut and tweaked:


First layer of [firm] foam:

This is the layer that the vents will sink into to create the "thick" look, as opposed to the "cheap" look.

Over that, the [softer] foam that gives the actual pleather skin a luxurious feel to it, softens the corners and edges, and evens everything out:




So far I'm really happy with the thing, but next is the Pleather. This is where it either all comes together and looks great, or ends up being just a "nice effort". The uncertainty has me, I admit, feeling apprehensive.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

The trick will be getting the Pleather to conform to complex curves, elasticity. G/L.

:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I think some stitching may be needed, depending on the pleather you have you most likely will not be able to pull it in too many directions without a bunching up of material. Best be would be to add a few seems as they do when they cover dashes in leather etc, then pull it on .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Teasers:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Let the dash stroking commence.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Let the dash stroking commence.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

punchbug said:


>


Really Cathy??? 

although I have to admit that dash is just artisan like!;


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

echassin said:


> Teasers:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Y'all are a riot 

It's done, I'm happy.

Trial fit of the pod this morning revealed an asymmetry of the left side of the front lip, after all that checking I did :


After redoing the left front corner:


The glovebox surround is black felt, and also came out nice, IMO:



Finally, a dress rehearsal with all the fasteners and vents in place to be sure everything fits, which it does :



I still need to rivet on the VIN plate, but I might not if it's legal?

I'm beat. Over and out.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

echassin said:


> Y'all are a riot


This whole thread has been a riot. Glad to be the first to say that a little asymmetry never looked so good.

Stellar work thar......


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Looks incredible! Well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

*Relocate the Vin*

I wouldn't put the vin back on the dash. There is a spot on the trunk edge for it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OorsciroccO said:


> a little asymmetry never looked so good.


I reshaped the front lip of the pod so the curve is even now, and I cut the mounting holes for the pod into slots so the pod's position can be tweaked. The bottom lip of the pod is now perfectly parallel to the botton edge of the dash, and everything goes together and comes apart easily, without muscling anything.

I added up the receipts for the dash: $170! The wood was $10, the foam, Pleather and felt were $30. The rest was glue .

Oh, and I rivetted the VIN tag back on.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow. That is truly awesome. Great work!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

This is getting out of control!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, I got everything apart again and did the detailing, fingerprint management, etc...:



The covering for the glovebox lid is not on the lid, because if I spend even one more minute on this dash, I'm gonna lose it .

The front lip of the pod after tweaks, and the VIN plate:




Which brings us to the point where the only thing left prior to assembly is body work. BTW, here's what an "entire" S2 looks like when it's in a pile. The only things not there are the shell (with electricals) and the shortblock, which are to heavy or too big to move, wheels/tires, and little things like headlight bulbs and brake fluid, which are in transit:




The hood and the doors need some welding work prior to paint, and the carpet needs--well, it needs to be thrown out .

After the body is done, we want to lay every part of the car on the garage floor and get a pic of Petra sitting in the middle of it all, reading Bentley. It'll duplicate that cartoon pic we've all seen (I can't find it just now).

I still need to find another grill to make headlight bezels, wheels that the Lady likes, tires, and either a good used front carpet or a Newton carpet kit.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

At this point I'd go with the newton!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That would depend on if I find a Nice OEM carpet. Nice, with a Capital "N".

I took a break from the thing yesterday but now the glove box lid is covered:

I heated the Pleather and pressed the emblem into it so everything is properly countersunk :thumbup:.

Overall appearance:


Flash photography brings out more details that need to be addressed, and some that cannot be addressed:

The exposed Pleather seams at the bottom of the pod are too shiny (glue) and need flat black paint.

The wood at the junction of the Pleather and the felt shows under the intense light of the flash, and also needs black paint:





16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> Let the dash stroking commence.


Can I haz moar accolades, plz?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> Can I haz moar accolades, plz?


Hmm, dirty glovebox. Going to have to recover that too. :laugh: j/k, this thing looks great!


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

echassin said:


> Can I haz moar accolades, plz?


I can't give enough accolades. I've never seen anything done like that before. Really really well done, sir! 

Color me impressed! :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

This thing is superb. :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

To say it in german...Absolut geil!!! :thumbup:

Great work! I´m impressed! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

(you can count 'em if you like )


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

A wooden dash?? Must be heavy!!! No thanks.




...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eric... Dude.....  :beer: umpkin:

I am speechless.

Brendan


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Dash looks great, the amount of time and energy being put into this car is incredible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

E and P i just received an email that Newton is having a 24 hour/10% off sale if that helps you with your carpet decision. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Paul. Karl has a nice front carpet, so it looks like we're set.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Thanks Paul. Karl has a nice front carpet, so it looks like we're set.


?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> ?


? backacha

That carpet you emailed me about that I could buy from you instead of ordering a Newton. I'd rather have a Nice OEM than anything else, if possible.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of updates. We've had other things to attend to:

1) I had to tile the downstairs bathroom:

The wood floor rotted over the past 5 years because someone (I won't mention his name, but his initials are Keith Jacob Chassin, Son #2) flushed a jar of Vaseline down the toilet and flooded the room (not the contents, the *jar*) , which buckled the wood.

2)Halloween festivities and the subsequent Diabetic Coma.

3)Son # 2's birthday (the tile floor didn't count as a present )

4)A cold brought to us by, you guessed it, Son #2.

But in order to keep the project moving forward, we at least ordered wheels/tires that the Lady likes, Konig Lightspeed 15x7.5, et 32 with 205/50/15's.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E. got the wheels for me for Early Christmas gift. At first I admit I thought wheels are too "useful" to count as a present, but these are blingy enough that they're more like jewelry, and therefore count :heart::


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice! (toldja spokes are a good look)

:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The plan will be to extensively "test" Petra's wheels on the Stepchild 

Today I started on the hood. It's a keeper because only the frame has rust, and it's mostly surface rust along the edges which can be readily addressed. The hood's skin, especially along the edges, is perfect.

However, the steel that holds the rubber bump stops needs to be replaced, and one of the latch pins mounts, while still strong, had enough rust pushing from inside that the frame's skin was starting to bulge.

I did the latch pin mount first,

Frame cut away:

The second layer of steel you see retains a threaded plate that can move around so that the latch's position can be adjusted.

The retaining plate cut away:

The hood skin is perfect :thumbup:

Patch made to fit, cardboard first...


... and then steel:


Everything de-crusted:


Welded up:

As per protocol, I never show my welds before grinding them .

For rust prevention, the plan after paint will be to block off this section of the hood's frame, fill the resulting cavity with Cosmoline, and let the excess pour out. After that, I plan to fill the whole of the hood's frame with Cosmoline in the same way.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Nice! (toldja sp*i*kes are a good look)
> 
> :thumbup:


Fixed it for you:heart:

Spokes, spikes...both are good.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Spikes... are good.


Are we about to do another loop through stiletto territory? Jus' askin'.

:beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Are we about to do another loop through stiletto territory? Jus' askin'.
> 
> :beer:


No


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyhoo...

More work, the rubber bumper mounts.

Crusty:


Not crusty:


Trial fit:


Welded:


Ground smooth:


Repeat for the other side, and done:


Next some welding on the doors.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Here's something I've used to get at the back of welds that are impossible to get paint to otherwise:

http://www.eastwood.com/internal-frame-coating-w-spray-nozzle-qt.html


BTW, you showed your welds


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> BTW, you showed your welds


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Oh, c'mon. They're not _that_ bad...

...are they?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

echassin said:


> Oh, c'mon. They're not _that_ bad...
> 
> ...are they?


No. They´re absolutely ok. :thumbup::thumbup: Mine are not better.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> Oh, c'mon. They're not _that_ bad...
> 
> ...are they?


They are very nice looking welds if you ask me. :thumbup::beer:

But because of this: you broke the protocol. 



echassin said:


> As per protocol, I never show my welds before grinding them .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmm, I *did* say that, so I'll edit it to "I won't show *some* of my welds until I grind them" 

For this project I want to be efficient so I'm doing all the welding at once, so I can do all the seam sealer and filler at once, etc...

That brings me to the driver door, which through neglected dings that were left to rust, is the worst part of the body:

This would have been relatively quick except that the rust spots were pounded in before Bondo, which stretched the skin. Now the door has the dreaded "_boink_" syndrome where the skin either bulges out or dips in.

First I cut out the rusted areas:


In this last pic you can see the skin dipping and the light coming under the straight edge. This is actually a *lot* less, since the bad areas are already cut out, which mostly released the strain on the rest of the skin. Still, no amount of Bondo would fix that, at least without looking like isht. Plus, I hate Bondo as anything more than a skim coat, so even if it looked good, I'd still hate the door.

The plan will be to weld a straight steel beam inside the door to hold the skin straight, which it will easily do now that the stretched steel is cut out:

After that I'll weld in patches.

In other news, the door handle doubler hasn't rust out yet...

...but it will (they all do) unless I take it out. So I'll take it out and modify the door handle like on the Stepchild, which worked out well.

Lastly:

 This is the grommet hole for the wiring harness, and it has a slice projecting out from it, which I can't explain except that the car was made this way? I don't know why the ufck anyone would willingly do that otherwise . Anyhoo, that'll get welded up too.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Where do we get the newton carpet kit?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-markeysscirocco


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

markeysscirocco said:


> Where do we get the newton carpet kit?!


http://www.newtoncomm.co.uk/cars/vw-golf/model-203/

Nice stuff and worth it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Soooooo....

I spent the afternoon ufcking up the door, until it was clear that anything I did made it worse, not better :

This is with the welder turned down and stitching the patches.

The skin doesn't "boink" anymore, but it's so warped that it actually buckled in some spots. Hitting it just resulted in numerous dents, so now the skin is warped, buckled, and dented :facepalm:. The sad truth is I think a good metal worker could've made this door nice. Now it's just garbage .

If anyone has a decent door to spare within a reasonable radius of Chicago, LMK. Otherwise I'll look into getting a new one from Germany.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

That is tough Eric. When I saw what you were going to do, I kind of.....was.....thinking.....that is not going to be easy.

But with your mad skilz, if anyone was going to pull that off, it would be you.

There are all kinds of shrinkage , but metal shrinkage is difficult to control when welding. You might be able to hammer and die that back to reasonably straight, then tack a 1/2 x 1/2" steel angle against it on the inside to take out the oil can effect, but a new door would be the easy route. I wonder if Classic VW sells new doorskin metal?

GL.

CRaig


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Deleted. Duplicate of above.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought the body lines and the bar I welded inside would hold everything straight, and Oh Boy was I wrong. The forces are large enough that the door buckled above the body line, whereas before it was perfectly straight there.

As for trying to salvage things, with all the welds, cuts, warps, buckles and dents, I don't even want to _look_ at this door anymore. The sooner it's in the garbage the better.

ClassicParts has the whole door for $586 before shipping, ergo I hope to find a good used door somewhat local.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Several kind folk are checking around for a good driver door, for which I am eternally grateful :heart:.

After yesterday's fiasco I was apprehensive about working on the other door, but thankfully it's in *much* nicer shape. It has one grocery store ding, one dime sized area of chip-that-started-to-crust, a dime sized rust spot where the corner of the door must've scraped a curb, and that's it:


Well, that and the rust these doors are notorious for because of the doubler VW put behind the door handle that traps water. I fixed that today using basically the same technique I used on the Stepchild, but in a less invasive way.

First, cut an access hole, one side of which is just a gouge:


Fold back the resulting "hatch":

You can see the doubler, the rust behind it, and the cut I made to get the doubler off. The hatch is too small to get a cutting wheel in, so I used a bit made to get through cobalt-chrome hip replacement stems. The bit made the slice you see in about 30 seconds, without heating the primer enough to darken it (it "chewed" the steel as if it were cardboard)

With the doubler out, you can see the rust, and why this can't be fixed with the doubler in place:

I got to this door in time, whereas the Stepchild needed patches (y'all should check your doors if it's not too late, IMO)

I ground the rust off with a small Dremel stone, fearing the sandblaster would warp the steel if even used briefly (don't need any more of that ):

This pic prompted me to go back over the dark areas again (flash photos are a great way to check work)

I JB welded just that part of the doubler that holds the door handle, mounted the door handle to keep it lined up, and painted the area:


Finally, the hatch tack-welded shut and the area painted:


Tomorrow I have some Honey-Do list to attend to, but I'll try to get to the body supply store, and maybe start on the bottom of the shell.

For those of you seeking a good driver door, thanks again :beer:


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

Sent you a message. This build is looking great as always. Nice work on the dash!
-Dan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E is kvetching because I haven't posted in this, (as he says) _my _thread.
He's right, I haven't. 
I don't like angle grinders, welders, and I sure as hsit can't build a dash from scratch. 
And I don't like the cold either (note to Karl: easy layup, 'cause its about +40F here). 
I keep telling him to move his labors in to the basement but apparently that wouldn't be right. 

So here's my update about the Labor of Love:
Per my suggestion, today he took a piece of carpet the neighbors were getting rid of to lay down on the concrete where he does his work.

He loves it, keeps him warm, now he says we should carpet the whole garage floor.:heart:
Should be a good look. 

Thank you to everyone who is keeping an eye out for a door, he gave it a good try.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MrPill said:


> Sent you a message. This build is looking great as always. Nice work on the dash!
> -Dan


Thank you, Sir :beer:



pchassin said:


> E is kvetching because I haven't posted in this, (as he says) _my _thread.
> He's right, I haven't.
> I don't like angle grinders, welders, and I sure as hsit can't build a dash from scratch.


There'll be plenty of Together Time when we're block sanding and scuffing 



pchassin said:


> And I don't like the cold either


You Krauts are supposed to _like_ the cold 



pchassin said:


> So here's my update about the Labor of Love:
> Per my suggestion, today he took a piece of carpet the neighbors were getting rid of to lay down on the concrete where he does his work.


It's white:

I think if I did the whole garage in white carpet, this would raise the bar over the Epoxy floors, yes?

Today I got the bodywork supplies. I didn't take a pic, but the color is the same as the Stepchild, and since every build thread needs a pic of the open can of new paint, I just stole the pic from the Stepchild's build thread :sly::

They gave me an empty can and I mixed the leftover paint from the Stepchild with this batch to make almost 2 full cans of both-exactly-the-same-color paint.

Then Luke came home excited about woodshop, which was cool to see in a nostalgic bittersweet kind of way, and which reminded me of one of the things I made when _I_ was in woodshop, almost 40 years ago, and which I've kept all these years. It's a VW, naturally:


Then I started on the shell. As per usual protocol, "one eats an elephant one bite at a time":


The bracket for the hood rod is two layers of steel that trapped moisture and started to rust. I took it off, decrusted everything, and JB welded it back on. IMO sometimes this stuff is actually _better_ than real welding.

Then I did some brackets that were still on the car, i.e.: coil and A/C relay. Here they are baking:


The last thing I did is to start going around the entire shell with arrows made out of blue tape, to prominently show the million things that need to be fixed before I can spray anything.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Per my suggestion, today he took a piece of carpet the neighbors were getting rid of to lay down on the concrete where he does his work.
> 
> He loves it, keeps him warm, now he says we should carpet the whole garage floor.:heart:


I have a friend in the flooring industry and he had some really nice carpet he was taking to the dump but I had him threw it in my shop instead. I love it and recommend it. Just have to be careful where you weld 
Keep up the awesome work :beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Proper carpeting is key to any project! :thumbup: 
As you know, my latest required a prayer mat, which was provided by the mechanics. THAT is why they are the professionals they obviously know which carpet to select. I was given the mat once the import was done:




Anyway, carpeting is good, and an appropriate carpet choice is very important. In your case, pristine white may be best. In mine, I needed some divine intervention. Keep 'showing us your welds", we're loving it all! :heart:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

echassin said:


> I thought the body lines and the bar I welded inside would hold everything straight, and Oh Boy was I wrong. The forces are large enough that the door buckled above the body line, whereas before it was perfectly straight there.


That bar was not going to much except perhaps tensionally, which might have created more problems....there needs to be stiffness to the inside as well.

That shrinkage you saw is at the molecular level, it is amazing how much force it can generate.

This thread should have fun misinterpreting the last two sentences...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

OorsciroccO said:


> This thread should have fun misinterpreting the last two sentences...


...Giggity...?

Fine work as always, Herr Chassin.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

I really enjoy reading your threads, I learn so much from your trials and tribulations and new ways to look after my own decrepit scirocco.
Cheers


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

echassin said:


> Soooooo....
> 
> I spent the afternoon ufcking up the door, until it was clear that anything I did made it worse, not better :
> 
> ...


I have a much cleaner red door, but I'm in New York.
I would have tackled that rust repair way different.









Spare door I have, that his two tiny rust holes in the handle area as seen in the pic... but I could easily patch for you.

You look like a one man show, but if you ever have a body/paint related question you can ask me 









This was when the car was in the spraybooth, but I run an autobody shop and can help you with some suggestions how to tackle somethings, and what products to use.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

prom king said:


> I would have tackled that rust repair way different.


That's polite Internet talk for "WTF? :what::facepalm:", lol. I am curious as to how one would solve the "boink" problem, as the entire skin popped either "in" or "out" about 1/4". A big bucket of Bondo wouldn't have been enough.

As for a door, it looks like we'll be OK: Daun is coming to Chicago next week with one from The Barn (and a grille to make headlight bezels). Thanks Daun! I have to say I _am_ somewhat critical of the fact that his latest project car has a good black carpet in it and he won't let us have it .

Today I finished up the Fall Honey-Do list, and then went to a Mexican buffet for lunch that was so good I spent the afternoon semi-comatose. It was already getting dark by the time I could move, so I just finished marking the zillion little rust spots all over the shell with blue tape:



So far it looks like there are no perforations, but we'll see as repairs get underway.

In other news, the wheels are set to be here Monday. The specs are 15x7.5 et 32. If I did the math right, the faces will sit about where my Cups sit, but the back side will be a bit further in. I'll check how they fit on the Stepchild and see if we need spacers. They really look good in the pics I saw shopping for them, so I'm excited to see what they look like on the car.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> As for a door, it looks like we'll be OK: Daun is coming to Chicago next week with one from The Barn (and a grille to make headlight bezels). Thanks Daun! I have to say I _am_ somewhat critical of the fact that his latest project car has a good black carpet in it and he won't let us have it .


As Petra and I were discussing on the phone today, she rocks black well. I know she'd really like Krystal's black "skirt," but I'm having trouble convincing Krystal that she should go with a red one since that's all I have available. I do think it would fit Krystal's personality though.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> As Petra and I were discussing on the phone today, she rocks black well. I know she'd really like Krystal's black "skirt," but I'm having trouble convincing Krystal that she should go with a red one since that's all I have available. I do think it would fit Krystal's personality though.


Would someone *please* explain to Daun that hookers wear _red_, not black 

Today, many hours of nothing picture worthy. Grinding many, many rust spots.

Some big:


Most small:


This is gonna take some time. The car's solid, but this all needs to be taken care of before we can move forward. The engine bay, the core support, the rear passenger wheelwell, the body panels, and the underside together have a hundred or so spots.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Would someone *please* explain to Daun that hookers wear _red_, not black


I *understand* that Eric, however don't you see I'm trying to reform her ways? It's all part of the program.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Red. Black. Whatever. Or perhaps not whatever.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> As Petra and I were discussing on the phone today, she rocks black well...





echassin said:


> Would someone *please* explain to Daun that hookers wear _red_, not black





OorsciroccO said:


> Red. Black. Whatever. Or perhaps not whatever.


So basically what y'all are saying is... it *continues* to be all about the




TBerk said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I have to admit, photographically speaking, Petra's Little Black Dress trumps a lot of what I'm doing :heart:.

To wit, I just ground more rust spots today.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E is drooling in the garage, as we speak (or is it as I type?).
My wheels came in today.

He is putting them on the Stepchild "just to see what they look like".

He can eat his heart out.:heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> E is drooling in the garage...
> He can eat his heart out.:heart:


Indeed. I tried to convince her that the dished Ronal R8's on the Stepchild are just as "athletic", more authentic, more Ladylike, etc...but to no avail:



Astute observers will note two things: First, it's ufcking snowing here and it's not even Thanksgiving. Second, the rear center cap impinges on the bearing dust cap. We'll need small spacers, but otherwise everything fits nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

What is that thick, Scirocco-melting stuff you are getting all over your stepchild Eric???!!?!?!?!? :snowcool:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> Would someone *please* explain to Daun that hookers wear _red_, not black
> .


So, ummm, you know this HOW? Oh yeah, all that wearing heels while pounding the pavement wears out the joints. They are "clients", right? 

Petra, those wheels suit you. I don't think you should let the Stepchild look at them for very long or you might lose them. OTOH, if the Stepchild is the jealous type, it's a good idea to try them on. Silver gets to try on whatever she likes. 

Her factory P slots:



Purple's BBSs:



Racing slicks:



Daun's Slegato seats:


Klausie's Borbet A's:



Even the engine sling ( she's sick and twisted like that  )



Yeah, whatever she wants, she gets - or there will be hell to pay. Hope yours isn't such a princess.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What is that thick, Scirocco-melting stuff you are getting all over your stepchild Eric???!!?!?!?!? :snowcool:


It's nothing but cold rain. And since it's on the Stepchild and not Marlene, we can all be assured that the world as we know it is _not_ coming to an end.


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Since you are getting weather.*



pchassin said:


> It's nothing but cold rain. And since it's on the Stepchild and not Marlene, we can all be assured that the world as we know it is _not_ coming to an end.


I remember as a kid shoveling snow in Chicago during Thanksgiving break.
With the change in the climate one should think of a change in wardrobe. Maybe something like this.


http://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/5CC629E0.jpg


Is there something Freudian about you naming the car Marlene? Why not Jurgen or Helmut?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

The rims look great!



vnichw said:


> Is there something Freudian about you naming the car Marlene?


Schmaybe, schmaybe not, you decide: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5532365-Mk1-Names


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vnichw said:


> Is there something Freudian about you naming the car Marlene? Why not Jurgen or Helmut?


Marlene isn't my car, it's Eric's other Scirocco that never goes outside, after Marlene Dietrich.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Marlene is... Eric's other Scirocco... after Marlene Dietrich.


Which I somehow manage to keep forgetting to make clear.

Still too early to name this one, methinks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Which I somehow manage to keep forgetting to make clear.
> 
> Still too early to name this one, methinks.


I always like to drive them a while to get a feel for how miserable they are. Klausie came pre-named, and the Headache earned her name. Krystal, well, she's just a dirty ho. #136 remains that until I see how she is post-op. Not fair to blame her for previous abusive relationships.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

punchbug said:


> Krystal, well, she's just a dirty ho




Wait, you mean hos have names?? Here I thought Krystal was a strippers name..


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> Petra, those wheels suit you. I don't think you should let the Stepchild look at them for very long or you might lose them. OTOH, if the Stepchild is the jealous type, it's a good idea to try them on.


Thank you. There was a wee bit of debate regarding style.
I'm glad I stuck to my guns on the idea of something spoke-y.

No worries, the Stepchild knows all about the pecking order around here.




Eistreiber said:


> The rims look great!


Thanks again. Now I'm up to feeling smug and self-satisfied.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> ...there will be hell to pay. Hope yours isn't such a princess.


Yeah, I know a little bit about dealing with...princesses.:heart:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> Yeah, I know a little bit about dealing with...princesses.:heart:


That Marlene,... she's such a princess.

But really, she's been so good lately, who couldn't help but love her?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Marlene isn't my car, it's Eric's other Scirocco that never goes outside, after Marlene Dietrich.


It occurred to me that we're throwing names around assuming everyone knows who they are, which is presumptuous, and for which I apologize.

So, proper introductions:

"The Redheaded Stepchild":

So named because she's a Mk2, and while I did fawn over her quite a bit, she's still just...well, she'll always be a Mk2 no matter how hard I try to undo that.

And "Marlene", on the day Karl tried to Christen her:

Derogatorily nicknamed "Princess" because she never goes in the sun, never gets her birthday suit wet, and never roams outside amongst the inattentive SUVs.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...she's been so good lately...


Aside from trying to steal E's wallet.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Aside from trying to steal E's wallet.


True...hmm....that's not how a genteel, cultivated _princess_ behaves. Those are the scanky manners of a 'ho.

Interesting to see how all of these naming rituals and personifications bring up the classic Madonna/whore complex.

Hmm....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Not Ho, more like Golddigger.

No work on the car today because I had to work, like _real_ work. WTF?

Tomorrow I have off so I plan to do the underside amd the pinch rails.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

7mm spacers arrived already. They're hubcentric 57.1 so they fit snug as a bug :thumbup::

This is just to correct a rear fitment issue wherein the dust caps impinged on the center caps. The pic is just the rotor with its dust cap, the spacer, and the wheel with its center cap. Chrome bolts too .

Onto the bottom of the car. First order of business, remove and rehab all fasteners, clips and body plugs:


Then I got the pinch rails straightened:


This car had a pretty good jacking history. Much better than the Stepchild, which got jacked (read: "caved in") over the years at almost every conceivable spot *except* the designated jacking points. On this car the floor beams are actually pretty straight

Tomorrow I'll start decrusting the bottom in preparation for seam sealer and paint.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

echassin said:


> 7mm spacers arrived already.


Mista Eric... 

Using these in the front? Back? Discs all around?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eric, how do you go about straightening those pinch welds? I have a small amount to do on my Mk1, not much, but I'd like to hear about the technique/tools you use.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> Using these in the front? Back? Discs all around?


Stock 16V discs all around. Spacers on the rear only so the center caps fit over the dust caps (nothing to do with wanting more "poke")



scirocco*joe said:


> Eric, how do you go about straightening those pinch welds? I have a small amount to do on my Mk1, not much, but I'd like to hear about the technique/tools you use.


No real science to it, but generally speaking:

1)Pliers to pull them away from the rocker panel (sometimes they're totally smashed up)
2)Screwdriver to open the spaces between the various layers.
3)Whatever it takes to remove any rust (wire wheel, grinder, acid, new steel, etc...)
4)Two hammers, one used as a dolly, to smash the rails completely flat and straight.
5)Scribe a straight line and use pliers to remake the pleasing appearing lower lip
6)Seam sealer, but make sure the drain holes are open
7)Paint
8)Cosmoline, especially up in the drain holes. I haven't stolen a huge syringe from work yet so I can squirt Cosmoline through those body plugs in the fender wells, but IMO that'd be a good thing to try.

Daun's coming by with the local crowd, so we'll post pics of the festivities :wave:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun, Ellen, and Deanna (sp?) came for a visit today, and Daun bore gifts:

A good, solid door that only needs dings and the door handle area fixed. Daun also brought some spare grilles so we can make headlight bezels.

Then we had some pizza, and a few chasers:


And polished Daun's headlights:


New tires for Daun's Ho:

I think he's planning to use Snowflakes, so I don't know what he has in mind for the Teardrops.

The hole in the new door:


Patch cut from the old door:


Thanks Daun! :wave:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

With the extra grilles I hand I was able to give the front end a dress rehearsal. The Stepchild's front end gets mixed reviews, but Petra likes it so we repeated it here.

The grille got tweaked so it sits further back and a little higher. It tucks under the hood lip and doesn't disrupt the "brow" line:




Then the ends of another grille are trimmed to fit against the turn signal lenses:



The final result (flash used to show how it all comes together):


And overall look (no flash so it looks like it does "in real life"):



D-d-d-d-dat's all, folks :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> And polished Daun's headlights:


Thanks Eric, I needed that. :laugh:



echassin said:


> New tires for Daun's Ho:
> 
> I think he's planning to use Snowflakes, so I don't know what he has in mind for the Teardrops.


Maybe, maybe not. Might rock the teardrops awhile. Regardless, I'll probably wait til spring and use up the current rubber on the snowflakes.

Regardless, thanks SO much for the hospitality / pizza / wheels. Great to see you guys again (especially after the last failed attempt) and hope to repeat it again before too long.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> With the extra grilles I hand I was able to give the front end a dress rehearsal. The Stepchild's front end gets mixed reviews, but *Petra likes it *so we repeated it here.
> 
> 
> D-d-d-d-dat's all, folks :wave:


That's all that matters. It's her car, and especially on a red MkII, you will want some personalization. Those wheels look great with the centre caps too. Looking very classy! pchassin, you haz PM......

Keep up the great work gals and guys. Winter is coming, and that is the time for projects. Not sure what I will tie into next, we'll see how the next few weeks pan out.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

echassin said:


> With the extra grilles I hand I was able to give the front end a dress rehearsal. The Stepchild's front end gets mixed reviews, but Petra likes it so we repeated it here. The grille got tweaked so it sits further back and a little higher. It tucks under the hood lip and doesn't disrupt the "brow" line....snip....:
> 
> And overall look (no flash so it looks like it does "in real life"):
> 
> ...


In my very humble opinion, this is one of the best MkII mods ever.

It completely transforms the look of the car, in a very good way. Which makes every passerby think WTF was that?

Of course this is from a MkI guy, who goes the other way and prefers the TV Set lights on my Mk1. Rounds to Squares instead of Squares to Rounds.

I like it for the same passersby WTF factor.

Nice job Eric.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well that makes a coupla more for the "thumbs up" category, thanks . We've had a few polite silences, and when the Stepchild was used for an e-mag shoot, the photographer kept the front end out of the pics . We like it, so that's that.

Sad news: some rural towns near here just got leveled by a bunch of tornadoes, with some fatalities . Petra was gonna go play in the city but wisely called it off.

As for the day's work, the hood was in the garage from doing the front end, so I finished decrusting it:

It's now ready for finish work.

General plan henceforth:
Patch the replacement door.
Decrust the bottom of the shell, apply seam sealer, then refinish.
Etch prime any bare metal in the bay and on the body panels.
Bondo work and priming.
Marker coats and block sanding sessions until the car meets Petra's standards (this may take a while :heart.
Paint, sand, buff shell, then hood/doors/hatch, then kit.
Lay every part of the car out on the garage floor and take a picture of Petra sitting in the middle of it reading a Bentley (gotta find that that cartoon pic).
Install body panels and kit.
Find automatic car and get stuff off it...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OorsciroccO said:


> ...this is one of the best MkII mods ever. It completely transforms the look of the car, in a very good way.


x2. :thumbup: Looks great!



echassin said:


> Lay every part of the car out on the garage floor and take a picture of Petra sitting in the middle of it reading a Bentley (gotta find that that cartoon pic).


...is in _Poor Richard's Rabbit Book_, I recommended to Petra some time ago; I think she said she'd acquired a copy.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

echassin said:


> Well that makes a coupla more for the "thumbs up" category, thanks . We've had a few polite silences,


Sometimes my own silence is subdued awe, sometimes it's just old fashioned Lurking. 
Be not discouraged by a perceived lack of encouragement. 
Nigh, be then of good courage. 


> . We like it, so that's that.


Nuff said...


> Lay every part of the car out on the garage floor and take a picture of Petra sitting in the middle of it reading a Bentley (gotta find that that cartoon pic).
> ...


Got you covered, just let me resurrect a scanner; I recently recovered my Manuals from storage...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> ...is in _Poor Richard's Rabbit Book_, I recommended to Petra some time ago; I think she said she'd acquired a copy.


Oh yeeeaaaahhhh, _that's_ where it's from. The local Public Library actually had a copy and Petra photocopied parts of it, but we checked and she didn't get that picture. I have a T-shirt with the pic, but a photo doesn't turn out well.

Anyhoo, today I started on the "new" door. I tore it all down and went over it carefully. It hasn't had any paint work, and except for the door handle doubler, there is zero rust anywhere :thumbup:. I'll preserve the original finish (barring any filler work) since that's bonded to the steel better than any new paint would. However, it obviously needs a color change, so I took a lot of time getting everything off the door that isn't paint: dirt, body moulding tape/glue, grime, pinstripes/glue, dust, tons of Cosmoline, and Barn Patina:

I'll 400 grit sand every nook and cranny prior to paint so nothing peels, and I'll reapply Cosmoline after paint.

Tomorrow I'll fix the hole around the door handle.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We did some good work today. We fixed the rust hole near the door handle. 

Here is the access panel we cut:


While we were working, E's old Dremel finally gave out:

He tried to fix it but was unsuccessful. Instead we got to go to Home Depot and buy him an early x-mas present.

When we got back and checked the mail, we had received an early xmas present:

Trust me, it's clean, but the labeling was worth noting :sly:.

I made use of both the angle grinder and Dremel to remove the rusty areas under E's guidance and E then welded a patch:


Here is the access hatch welded back:


Here is the inside after it has been painted:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> We did some good work today. We fixed the rust hole near the door handle.
> 
> Here is the access panel we cut:


OKay, is it only me that smelled fresh cut metal when they saw that?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> OKay, is it only me that smelled fresh cut metal when they saw that?


Lol, cut metal definitely has a smell all its own. In fact, my garage clothes have that smell embedded in them.

Today I got a lot of the rust out from under the car.

Some of it was easy, like this stuff:

On the lower left corner of the fuel vent line hole, you can see what the rust looks like before I take care of it. The Schutz coating stains brown, and that's how you know something's starting under it.

Some was a bit more challenging, like this:





This is the fuel pump or accumulator bracket, and although it was still solid, it was held on with two spot welds, and rust was able to creep behind the bracket. The only way to completely get rid of it is to remove the bracket first. Repeat for any other bracket that did the same thing...

Some was just tedious:

This is the lip that the front of the tank rubbed against enough that over the years, the Schutz wore away and rust took its place.

When the floor is totally decrusted, I'll clean it some more, apply beige seam sealer to patch the Schutz, and paint the bottom with this stuff I found that matches the Schutz color perfectly.
This is the bottom of my Cabby, as an example:







It looks better than new, IMO. That'll be the goal with The Lady's car :heart:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

echassin said:


> Lol, cut metal definitely has a smell all its own. In fact, my garage clothes have that smell embedded in them.
> 
> Today I got a lot of the rust out from under the car.
> 
> ...


What was the stuff you used to match the Schutz coating?!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This is the paint I found matches best:

It sticks to the Schutz really well (in fact, I think it melts it a little because it stays sticky for weeks).

As with all things painted, the result depends most on the prep. To wit:

This is five hours of picking off every bit of the rubberized gunk VW sprayed onto all of the various brackets. The heat gun won't loosen it, so it's slow work, but it's petroleum based and paint won't stick to it.

I still have the passenger frame rail and the trunk floor to do, then seam sealer, then finally refinish.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

did you guys ever figure out the transmission?

I saw this ad and thought to ask:
http://delaware.craigslist.org/pts/4111246598.html


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Neptuno said:


> did you guys ever figure out the transmission?
> 
> I saw this ad and thought to ask:
> http://delaware.craigslist.org/pts/4111246598.html


Looks like an excellent donor candidate. Hell you could even drive it home.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> Looks like an excellent donor candidate. Hell you could even drive it home.


It is in my area. E & P do let me know if I need to do a recon?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> It is in my area. E & P do let me know if I need to do a recon?


I love that y'all are watching out for opportunities :beer:. This one's too far away, too beat, and too pricey, but it does raise the issue of what to look for.

Daun's been pushing the 4 speed option from a later car, because of the performance advantages. I still favor the 3 speed from a Cabby, because it's a simple swap to do, it's simpler technology for me to learn and maintain, I won't need to hunt down any other parts to make it work (shifter console, etc...), and I can swap the 5 speed stuff into it to make another running car.

Discuss?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyhoo, I finished grinding and cleaning the underside today, and even put some fiberglass impregnated filler on the floor beams so they're totally flat when you look at them :screwy:::




Not that I feel the need to defend my anal retentiveness, but in defense of my anal retentiveness, here's why I like to totally clean every inch of these projects:

The screwdriver is pointing at a small rust spot forming under a crack in the Schutz coating, way up where the trunk floor meets the rear valance. A rock likely hit hard there years ago, and if I'd left grime there, I'd have never seen the spot until it festered and rotted through.

Next is one more cleaning/degreasing, then seam sealer, and then paint.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Daun's been pushing the 4 speed option from a later car, because of the performance advantages. I still favor the 3 speed from a Cabby, because it's a simple swap to do, it's simpler technology for me to learn and maintain, I won't need to hunt down any other parts to make it work (shifter console, etc...), and I can swap the 5 speed stuff into it to make another running car.
> 
> Discuss?


Found one this evening while chatting with the guy I bought the Ho from. '92 Cabby automatic. Runs and drives, T-red on white. Call me tomorrow and we'll discuss if you're interested.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Daun. I just left him a message, hopefully it's a good lead. If I'm _really_ lucky, the steering rack doesn't leak (we need it as part of the automatic swap), and maybe it has a good black carpet too .

Today I got seam sealer and primer all over me, with some ending up on the underside of the car:









For those of you that have worked with seam sealer before, you know what I mean when I say the stuff is as close to Cartoon Glue as you'll find in the real world, meaning it sticks to *everything*. To its credit, it's very durable and looks great when used as a patch for damaged Schutz coating.

By tomorrow evening the floor should look niiiice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> Found one this evening while chatting with the guy I bought the Ho from. '92 Cabby automatic. Runs and drives, T-red on white. Call me tomorrow and we'll discuss if you're interested.


If it materializes, keep me in the loop for random Cabby bits I may need at some future point.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> If it materializes, keep me in the loop for random Cabby bits I may need at some future point.


They'd be "swap" bits though Cathy, as I think the idea is to swap the 5-speed parts to the Cabby and sell it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> They'd be "swap" bits though Cathy, as I think the idea is to swap the 5-speed parts to the Cabby and sell it.


Well, we'd have to sell _something_, that's for sure. What we do with the Cabby depends on what shape it's in (and whether the owner calls me back...). If it's junk, we'll take what we need and offer up the rest. If it's a nice car, we'll build it up as a 5 speed, give it a once over, and likely sell it.

Today I finished the bottom, the wheel wells, and the bottom 1/3 of the engine bay:
















Next is the upper engine bay and core support. 'Till then, byyy byyyyy :wave:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> I love that y'all are watching out for opportunities :beer:. This one's too far away, too beat, and too pricey, but it does raise the issue of what to look for.
> 
> Daun's been pushing the 4 speed option from a later car, because of the performance advantages. I still favor the 3 speed from a Cabby, because it's a simple swap to do, it's simpler technology for me to learn and maintain, I won't need to hunt down any other parts to make it work (shifter console, etc...), and I can swap the 5 speed stuff into it to make another running car.
> 
> Discuss?


I still think the performance advantages of the 4-speed trump the extra effort. I say this having put forth zero effort on this or another manual to auto transmission swap. 

I just think the extra speed and lack of gear hunting will be appreciated by your better half. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I figure I'll need a Cabby anyways just to get the myriad doodads I'll need to make the swap work, not the least of which is the correct steering rack. Knowing me, I'd also install the 3 speed that'd come with the donor, with the idea that once the swap is done and running (with all aforementionned doodads), we could then swap in a 4 speed from a later car. At that point we could see the lay of the land better to know what mods might be necessary (like the shift linkage, center console, wiring harness for the ECU, etc...).

So, to sum up my appraoch: first make the car a running/driving automatic with the minimum number of variables. Second, assess the result. Third, proceed as indicated.

Baby steps with increasing success in [small] increments.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Almost done with the engine bay, one more coat on some of the touch ups. I ended up moving most of the wiring to get at stuff. I also resprayed the battery tray and the lower core support where the radiator rests.

Harnesses re-installed:




The rest of the engine bay just got a good cleaning, some polish, and touchups with a brush:






So that pretty much brings us to the part where we sand the whole body, apply filler, sand again, repeat, repeat some more, prime, block sand, repeat, repeat some more, interspersed with repeatedly taping off everything that's already done, and maybe I'll just drop the thing off at a body shop (just kidding).


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> So that pretty much brings us to the part where we sand the whole body, apply filler, sand again, repeat, repeat some more, prime, block sand, repeat, repeat some more, interspersed with repeatedly taping off everything that's already done, and maybe I'll just drop the thing off at a body shop (just kidding).


I would. :laugh:

Great job, though!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Between festivities and resulting recoveries, the weather here has actually been fairly mild so the bodywork has come along some.

Inside of the hood done:

I'll slather Cosmoline into all the cavities during assembly.

I don't want the grey door to be apparent so I shot a bit of red behind where the door card will go:

The portions of the door jam that will show will get formal prepping.

Next I took a DA with 40 grit on it and sanded off all the urethane from the wheel arches:

It was a shame to sand some of the paint off, but the urethane had to go and nothing else seemed to work, not even an eraser wheel.

Lastly, I went around the car with the 40 paper and roughed up every ding and dent, and went around the car again with a first pass of spot putty for the tiny stuff, and Bondoglass for the legit dings and dents.

I took the upper part of the grey door down to primer first to highlight the numerous dings:


Filler:




I was gonna sand everything, but after bringing the complete shortblock down to the basement to keep it out of harm's way, I'm done for the day (I used to be able to do that much more easily...)


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> but after bringing the complete shortblock down to the basement to keep it out of harm's way, I'm done for the day (I used to be able to do that much more easily...)


DO NOT attempt that with an 06A TDI block. Ask me how I know. :sly:

Looking great! What kind of filler are you using again?

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> What kind of filler are you using again?


Fillers:

Anything minimal: spot putty
Anything up to 1/16" thick: standard Bondo
Anything 1/16" to 1/8" thick, or anywhere high stress like the door handle mounting pads: BondoGlass
Anything over 1/8" or structural: STEEL 

More bodywork today,

First sanding pass on the grey door and repeat skim coat of filler:

My "lifetime supply" of Longboy paper finally ran out after 30 years, so I'm stuck on the door till I get more paper...

...so I filled the extra wiper hole and the holes for the rear washer nozzle:

Two things going on here: 1) The recessed area where the wiper shaft protruded has been cut out, and 2) There are two relief cuts into the large recess for the wiper arm to lift the metal flush with the rest of the cowl.

Stitch welded:


Ground flat (and back side painted):


Initial passes with filler and spot putty (further tweaking necessary):


Rear washer holes filled (and back side painted):


The Stepchild just got rubber body plugs for all the "delete" holes, but Petra said this is unacceptable on The Lady's car :heart:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ladies: Can't live with 'em, pass the beer nuts...

:laugh:

Actually, I'm more, uh, persnickety, with the cars than Erin is.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

-camber said:


> A wooden dash?? Must be heavy!!! No thanks.
> 
> ...


Not that I would've thrown Petra's dash out even if it _were_ really heavy, but I had the dash out of the Stepchild for some aesthetic tweaking, and I was curious to compare the stock dash to the new wood one. The stock dash weighs 20 pounds, and Petra's dash is only a tad heavier at 21 pounds. I admit I'm surprised they're that close, because the wood dash is very stiff, and therefore feels much heavier than the stock piece.

Pic or I'm BS'ing:


No updates on Petra's car, except I'm working on a tiptissery for body and paint work. I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm older and I need to do as much as possible standing up. The rig will bolt to the suspension points rather than the bumper mounts, unlike the Stepchild's tiptissery. Also, it'll be steel, as opposed to the creaky wood arrangement I used on the Stepchild.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow, that's suprising! Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

echassin said:


> Not that I would've thrown Petra's dash out even if it _were_ really heavy, but I had the dash out of the Stepchild for some aesthetic tweaking, and I was curious to compare the stock dash to the new wood one. The stock dash weighs 20 pounds, and Petra's dash is only a tad heavier at 21 pounds. I admit I'm surprised they're that close, because the wood dash is very stiff, and therefore feels much heavier than the stock piece.
> 
> Pic or I'm BS'ing:
> 
> ...


Nice Dash! 
-Dan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MrPill said:


> Nice Dash!
> -Dan


Yessir, and Than You Sir


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> No updates on Petra's car, except I'm working on a tiptissery for body and paint work. I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm older and I need to do as much as possible standing up. The rig will bolt to the suspension points rather than the bumper mounts, unlike the Stepchild's tiptissery. Also, it'll be steel, as opposed to the creaky wood arrangement I used on the Stepchild.


Can't wait to see that!

Brendan


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

It's so gloriously beautiful.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Can't wait to see that!
> 
> Brendan


Yep, it looks pretty good. Impressive, the things he puts together from old stuff found in the basement.

The best part was after the frame was made and he called me to Begin the Tipping Process. 
FYI, Marlene is spending the next two months in a kindly neighbor's garage. She was tired of slumming with the low characters in her space and is enjoying a winter respite.

But I digress.
E tells me to help tip, after we had admired his clever workmanship. The shell started slipping on the concrete, instead of tipping over. 
He calls forth our two boys, our only beloved descendants, our own flesh and blood. 
He sez, "Boys, stand on this side of the car, and brace your feet against this frame here. Nobody worry, as soon as the car starts tipping, you guys can move out of the way.".

Number 2 sez, "I'm too small" (he is only eight after all). He's right.
Number 1 sez, "hey Dad, if you push the car into this cut in the concrete, it'll act as a natural stopper".

The kid is pretty smart.

Dad gave #1 a high five and we nudged the shell to the concrete crack which kept the car in place as we tipped it. The boys helped by being on the tipping side, not the receiving side, which made me feel a *lot* better. The tiptissery held up and the car is now on its side. 

A proud moment in the Chassin household. . I'm sure the pics will be up later today


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Parts of that ^^^ made me split a rib :laugh:.

Here we are:






I can't flip it by myself because there's no radius like the wood one had, but this one is simpler, more durable, easily modified, can be reversed, and it can be completely dismantled for storage to re-use in the future.

It flexes more than I'd like in a few places, but with some additional bracing and/or reinforcement, it should be great (it's already way better than the wood one was).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> It flexes more than I'd like in a few places


Alrighty, a quick ride to the train station to pick up my nephew, then a fine dinner, and back at it. I went ahead and triangulated the weight bearing suspension points and doubled the thickness of the "verticals" (they're on the floor when tipped):

Now flexing is almost nill. And yes, I do feel dumb making the tiptissery _after_ finishing the bottom . I realized I can't keep going on this car crouching all the time.

The thing feels solid (safe?), but I'll keep a jackstand along the roof line to keep the bending loads on the "verticals" to a minimum:

When the Stepchild was tipped, it was fairly well balanced because the tiptissery was mounted to the bumper mounts, which I guess was close to the center of mass. On this rig, the mounting points are lower, so the weight of the shell is off balance and tries to bend the beams.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

echassin said:


> Now flexing is almost nill.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

this S2 looks good on this rotisserie, I wish I had a garage to do this with my Sciroccos before painting them.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^ IMO a tiptissery is not mandatory even full a full resto, but it makes things a *lot* easier.

I spent a large part of today getting the thing to "reverse":

The "L" tubing made this seemingly simple task quite a challenge.

The result is good enough that it deserved a coat of grill paint:


It's too cold for body work, so I gotta check with Daun about that automatic Cabby we were eyeing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

How soon ya lookin' to get it? Maybe I can convince him to involve me in some way if it can wait till early February.....how far's the drive from Dayton?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

What did you spray on the underside?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> How soon ya lookin' to get it? Maybe I can convince him to involve me in some way if it can wait till early February.....how far's the drive from Dayton?


We haven't really even confirmed that it's available . If we can get it, timing isn't critical, but I'm running out of things to do on the project until it warms up a bit. I think Dayton is about 6 hours away, and if you deliver the car, I'll try to make it worth your while. *sound of pin dropping* :sly:



crazyaboutrocs said:


> What did you spray on the underside?


I patched any damaged Schutz with beige seam sealer, then rattle-canned the entire bottom. I wandered stores with a sample of clean Schutz and found a perfect color match that sticks great:

Two cans is plenty and I started with a really clean surface.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> We haven't really even confirmed that it's available . If we can get it, timing isn't critical, but I'm running out of things to do on the project until it warms up a bit. I think Dayton is about 6 hours away, and if you deliver the car, I'll try to make it worth your while. *sound of pin dropping* :sly:


I dropped the ball on this one as I forgot to get back in touch with the owner. (Was over Thanksgiving.) Just sent him a message to see what the story is.

And Cathy? The car is over around the PA/OH border.... a good 4 hours east of me.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

vwdaun said:


> I dropped the ball on this one as I forgot to get back in touch with the owner. (Was over Thanksgiving.) Just sent him a message to see what the story is.
> 
> And Cathy? The car is over around the PA/OH border.... a good 4 hours east of me.


When I saw PA, I was gonna offer some help, but PA/OH border is 6 hours from me. Sorry!

We were supposed to get an "inch or two" of the white stuff. Hmmm, seems like more than that. I guess Scirocco driving season just ended for me. 










And Crosby raced in the white stuff for the first time today...and WON! Not a bad car choice...



















:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> And Crosby raced in the white stuff for the first time today...and WON! Not a bad car choice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn cool.
:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update:

I'm down to spot putty and 180 grit on blocks, so it'll be ready to prime soon. I have a lead on an automatic Cabby via Daun, just waiting on pics, info, price, etc... (the guy moves oddly slow).

Also, I found a new project:

It's my neighbor's car, and it wasn't even a project until I backed into it with Petra's behemoth and tore things up pretty bad :facepalm:. Petra's car got a paint scuff and that's it. Now, in my defence, when the neighbor came over, she _drove_ instead of just walking. Something about being elderly and it being freezing cold outside . What I found outrageous is that apparently I'm expected to look behind me _every_ time I back up :what:.

The pic is after I pulled the fender and its substructure back into position to even the gaps around the headlight and the hood.

Anyhoo, I was pleasantly surprised that a brand new bumper skin, a new headlight assembly, the paint and the clear came to $350, so it just ended up being the most expensive baby-sitter/date night I've ever had . I put the old skin back on so she can use the car while I wait for, scuff, paint, and clear the new skin.

I'm feeling like I leave a trail of mayhem everywhere I go .


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> I'm feeling like I leave a trail of mayhem everywhere I go .


From the stories I've heard, there is a reason for you feeling like this. :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> From the stories I've heard, there is a reason for you feeling like this. :laugh:


He f***s up, but he bucks up.
:heart:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> He f***s up, but he bucks up.
> :heart:


Very true. I'm wondering if he's learned all these MaD SkIlLz in self defense?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Anyhoo, I was pleasantly surprised that a brand new bumper skin, a new headlight assembly, the paint and the clear came to $350, so it just ended up being the most expensive baby-sitter/date night I've ever had . I put the old skin back on so she can use the car while I wait for, scuff, paint, and clear the new skin.
> 
> I'm feeling like I leave a trail of mayhem everywhere I go .


Well, at least E can get satisfaction by fixing his mistakes.

A box arrived today from "Fulfillment Services":sly:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> A box arrived today from "Fulfillment Services":sly:


Actually, Fulfillment Warehouse, but yeah: I thought it was for you :



I'm amazed that this thing was manufactured, shipped who knows how many times, cost only $64 to my door, and everyone made a profit. That's barely a tank of gas 

Anyhoo, I spent some of the past few days smoothing and painting the bumper skins, the filler strips, and the mirrors:





Neither Petra nor I are fond of the trend wherein all the plastic stuff is painted body color, preferring black instead. Grill paint is basically satin epoxy, and I applied it with a stippling (sp?) brush. The result is very durable, textured appropriately, and will be easy to patch if needed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

That black paint will make the car look SOOO clean. Mine have a lot of chipped up black paint and a simple coat of paint would help them a lot. This year they will get more love, I hope. And that fancy headlight assembly? That's not fulfillment. The assembly directly below? Yeah, THAT is getting closer to fulfillment. Add an agile car to that collection of bits? There ya go - FULFILLMENT every time you turn the key!!!  <3


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> And that fancy headlight assembly? That's not fulfillment. The assembly directly below? Yeah, THAT is getting closer to fulfillment. Add an agile car to that collection of bits? There ya go - FULFILLMENT every time you turn the key!!!  <3


You speak a truth regarding fulfillment. Lotsa "fulfillment" going on around here when the chores and tasks of life get done. 

E rebuilding a 'roc...now that is a vision of nirvana.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Lotsa "fulfillment" going on around here when the chores and tasks of life get done.


You're welcome. Oh. Wait. Are you being sarcastic? :sly:

Today I was gonna 400 sand body bits to get them ready for paint, but I only got the body kit screw covers, one piece of the kit, and the gas filler door done...


...when the new bumper skin arrived for my neighbor's wounded SUV. Soooo, I ended up 400 sanding _that_ instead, spraying the color, and then the clear:

The color match is really good, as evidenced by the two little panels in the bumper skin which are factory paint, so luckily I won't need to blend onto any of the body panels *phew*.

Anyhoo, I'll let that cure for a while and get back to The Lady's body kit.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Question about rust removal and procurement. I want to know what procedure you use to rid rust and keep it from coming back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk markeyssirocco


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Coming along beautifully keep up the good work!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Coming along beautifully keep up the good work!


Thank you sir .



markeysscirocco said:


> Question about rust removal and procurement. I want to know what procedure you use to rid rust and keep it from coming back.


"By whatever means necessary": grinding wheels or stones, coarse 6" wire wheel on a bench grinder or angle grinder for most things. For the rest, media blasting, electrolysis, replacement (entire part or patch), and sometimes acceptance if it's "reasonable". On the shell and body panels, I aim for 100% complete rust removal. If I can't make it shine, I cut it out. On things like suspension parts, I only do what shows. I don't worry about way inside of the rear beam tubes, or way in between the two control arm layers.

As for finishing, my brand preferences evolve, but I don't bother with powdercoating or plating because I've had good experience with well-chosen paints. Black grill paint in a can and dabbed right onto clean metal works great, looks great, and holds up even on exhaust manifolds. For silver, I currently favor caliper paint onto bare metal or clear "wheel" paint if the part is new, such as an A/C compressor. During and after assembly on cars that see salt, *everything* gets slathered in Cosmoline, except for stuff that gets hot, in which case all fasteners get either the black, silver, or clear. I use vats of silver or gold antiseize on almost everything that could cause trouble: nuts, bolt shanks, O2 sensors, etc...so that I don't have to fight anything in the future. These weird ideas work, and I'll submit my Cabby as evidence:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5899187-92-Cabby-refurb-photo-album

This car is 22 years old, never garaged, I use it in winter, etc...and as you can see, it is _absolutely_ possible to "beat" rust, although it is work and I only do it because I like to.

Anyhoo, today I was gonna sand more body kit parts:


But instead I put the front of my neighbor's car together:

I'm just waiting for her to come home so I can hang it, be done, and forget it ever happened .


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

So I'm sittin' with E, jus' keeping him company. He shows me his post for the day.

He shows a link to his previous project, the black Cabby.

He's scrollin' through the pics, and he sez to me, "huh. That was just a year ago."

And he sez matter-of-fact-like, "Hm...I sure do a lotta car work".



No sh**, Sherlock.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> So I'm sittin' with E, jus' keeping him company. He shows me his post for the day.
> 
> He shows a link to his previous project, the black Cabby.
> 
> ...


LOL! This is true. If he wants a challenge I'll drop off the 'Ho this spring lol lol lol.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

He may do a lot of car work, but I think it's neat that he's keeping a few of these old cars from deteriorating into patches of rusty dust. I think it's also great that he's kept most of them reasonably stock-ish. His cars are the best ones on this site, IMO. 

Now if I could only convince him that my Rabbit is a good cause to go through and restore...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

MattRabbit said:


> He may do a lot of car work, but I think it's neat that he's keeping a few of these old cars from deteriorating into patches of rusty dust. I think it's also great that he's kept most of them reasonably stock-ish. His cars are the best ones on this site, IMO.
> 
> Now if I could only convince him that my Rabbit is a good cause to go through and restore...





vwdaun said:


> LOL! This is true. If he wants a challenge I'll drop off the 'Ho this spring lol lol lol.


True enough, that what was said about his work. It took me a few years to learn the adage: if I can't beat him join him. To whatever degree I opt for, of course.

Now in terms of figuring out what E will do when this project gets done...well, that's where life gets interesting.

My plan is to just offer up his services to whoever shows up in the driveway with a car to restore.

Youse guys can line up in the streets and wait yer turn. 

I'm gonna grab a lawn chair, sit down in the drive way, pop open a beer or two, and watch you guys duke it out to decide who goes first.

Great fun for all.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> My plan is to just offer up his services to whoever shows up in the driveway with a car to restore.
> 
> Youse guys can line up in the streets and wait yer turn.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I figure I have a bit of an advantage over many of the folks on here because I know where you live.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I know where you live.


That sounds like one of those things mobsters say  

Today I got the front end of the Toyota done, good to be out from under that:

FYI, if you ever want to replace a headlight and a bumper on a GTI, you remove the old headlight and the old bumper (a handlful of fasteners total), and you install a new headlight and a new bumper. Done. In contrast, if you want to replace a headlight and a bumper on a new car, you basically have to take apart the entire ufcking front end, including pieces of the core support, the core support cover, a bunch of undercar panels, the horns, etc...:facepalm:. Not to mention the bumper needs to be body color, the "headlight" has more parts on it than a running GTI engine, and you have to keep piles of fasteners sorted. Maybe that'll teach me to hit anything .

After that bit of fun, I got back to 400 sanding the body kit, and did a bit of investigative work. One of the arches has three layers of primer and three layers of paint:

Now, before you all say in unison "big deal, it's an old car, parts got repaired over the years", bear with me:

1) The arch has one set of witness marks on all of the fasteners.

2) The arch had one bead of urethane on the edges, and the part that you see in the pic above was _under_ a single bead of urethane.

3) There are no tape lines anywhere on the arch or on the fender liner or on any of the fastners.

4) All of the kit parts are date stamped a single time, in Okt or Nov 1987, except for his one, which had three dates on it, all earlier:

The third date was on a paper decal that covered the "16 Sep 1987", and which I scraped off.

5) I couldn't find any evidence anywhere of sanding, filler, etc...

My best guess is that the arch took three tries in the factory's paint shop before it finally cleared inspection. Not important, but I thought it was interesting.

Anyhoo, more kit sanding to do, then prime and tweak any bodywork, then a black marker coat and 400 block sand all of the sheetmetal, then tweak some more, then paint, then assemble the car. Which reminds me: if anyone has a decent lead on an automatic '90+ Cabby, LMK. The latest lead is off the grid [again] , and I swear I didn't say anything bad .


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Rust*



echassin said:


> Thank you sir .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the reply on the subject of rust. My 87' 16V Rocco will appreciate it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey, I hope everyone had a nice X-mas and received everything to which they felt entitled . I got a set of wheel dollys :


As for Petra's car, some progress. I finished 400 sanding all of the kit parts, so they're ready for paint:

All these bits will need flex agent, so they'll be sprayed separately.

I also got all of the panels and the shell spot puttied and block sanded down to 180 grit, and got a few coats of primer onto the repaired areas:





I'll let this harden for a while and block 220 it all with a marker coat so I find whatever needs tweaking.

We're off to the zoo for their winter lights festival, so :wave:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

ummmm ?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> ummmm ?


I can't tell if this is a request for updates or if we saif something wrong .

No updates. It's too cold for bodywork and we don't have a Cabby to harvest and automatic from.

You want updates, either warm things up here or find me an automatic Cabby .


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> I can't tell if this is a request for updates or if we saif something wrong .
> 
> No updates. It's too cold for bodywork and we don't have a Cabby to harvest and automatic from.
> 
> You want updates, either warm things up here or find me an automatic Cabby .


Now, go get on it, BEE!

And to the Chassins, stay warm. Looks like you got a good deal of snow, which you sent east! Now I'm gonna go do doughnuts in the snow...

:snowcool:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Now, go get on it, BEE!
> 
> And to the Chassins, stay warm. Looks like you got a good deal of snow, which you sent east!


It looks you got it even worse. The sky is clear here, but it's still too cold for painter's tape to stick. I can only do mechanical stuff.

I had a good lead on an automatic Cabby. I even had a price pending pictures, but he went off the Grid. Maybe it's the weather. Or maybe my pic fetish turned him off. But hey, I'm not turning over thousands of dollers without lots of good pics, so that's that (I swear I asked nice, for all you skeptics that know me ).

As for [puny] updates, I got the car blocked down to 180 grit with a marker coat.

After marker coat, but before sanding:


After block sanding the upper section:

Two things to note: the panel itself is flat :thumbup:, and the body line is straight :thumbup::thumbup:, which is good, because this panel had a bunch of dings on it. You can see how easy it is to judge one's work when a marker coat is used.

After another coat of primer and the same process at 220 grit, I'll tape the whole car off, put a marker coat on the whole thing, and block the primed areas and the still-red areas with 400 grit. That'll find any last defects and prep the surface for paint.

I also found a small quantity of thin mirrored Perspex (plexiglass) from England to fix the haggared mirror glass. It cuts clean, and a heat gun easily reproduced the curve on the passenger side that all cars have:



The curved piece is on the bottom in the first pic, and it's on the top mirror in the second pic (you can see the reflection of my basement ceiling is curved). I accidentally got to test the surface durability of the plastic by wiping it with my [dirty] sweatshirt, and confirmed that it is "meh" by scratching the isht out of it . The good news is that it polished easily like a modern headlight assembly *phew*. I suspect that'll be a recurring maintenance task on this car, but that's OK (I've seen that some of the Porsche 917's that are still around have original Perspex side glass and headlight covers that just get polished, and they look great even after 45 years).


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

What primer and guide coat are you using for your projects? And all that stuff is from a spray can, correct?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The whole car with spray cans?  No, I have a gallon of primer and two gallons of color.

The guide coat is rattle-can black, but that all gets sanded off and won't be present under the final paint.

Edit: I think you mit have asked because the spray pattern is narrow in some spots. For small areas I adjusted the gun way down. I don't want primer anywhere I can put color right over the OEM [baked on] finish, which makes the result more durable IMO.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Gotcha. I thought you might be doing the small areas with a can.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

echassin said:


> You want updates, either warm things up here or find me an automatic Cabby .


How about an auto Scirocco? http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/4271071745.html

Looks like a 2 for one deal to me. Parts to finish the MK2 and then go right into restoring a 77 :beer:

(although I think you are looking for a newer slush box, hence the cabby search)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

ydrogs said:


> I think you are looking for a newer slush box, hence the cabby search


That is correct, but thanks for keeping an eye out. A late automatic S2 would be fine also, but I think a Cabby is easier to find and would be cheaper in equal or better shape.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

echassin said:


> The whole car with spray cans?  No, I have a gallon of primer and two gallons of color.
> 
> The guide coat is rattle-can black, but that all gets sanded off and won't be present under the final paint.
> 
> Edit: I think you mit have asked because the spray pattern is narrow in some spots. For small areas I adjusted the gun way down. I don't want primer anywhere I can put color right over the OEM [baked on] finish, which makes the result more durable IMO.


I don't want to come off as a dick! So please don't take this the wrong way, but the way you prime is incorrect. Especially that door, think of it this way, if you prime a little spot, a little spot here, and another there you're doing sections and creating things that will show down the road.... For example, in paint school from PPG. When they teach you how to apply primer, on your door, they would say prime the whole panel. What that does is decrease primer breakthrough, decreases changes or creating high spots in the primer, and helps make a uniform coverage when you apply your base coat.










It's much easier to make a uniform pass of color when whats underneath is uniform. Also if you paint over that... what's under it's reflective. If you paint Tornado Red over black primer, it's going to look different than painting it over white primer. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

You are correct and not offending me at all.

For the reasons you mention, large flat surfaces on the side of the car that will be seen will be primed entirely and repeatedly block-sanded with marker coats. An example is the upper section of the gray door which is already done that way. The patch-work primer you see elsewhere is a first pass with a marker coat just to find high and low spots.

As with all of my projects, there will be exceptions and compromises:

1) Any areas that will rarely be scrutinized and which have good OEM finish on them have already been touched up and will be preserved as is. This includes the entire engine bay, the entire interior/trunk, any servicable jambs, the entire core support, and the lower rear valence under the body kit and bumper. These areas already look good and I will not do better spraying them, nor would any respray be as durable as the baked OEM finishes. There are tape lines on the Stepchild's shell, but they are difficult (not impossible) to find.

2) Any areas that will rarely be scrutinized for "waves" have been spot-repaired and will get color over 400 scuffed OEM finish/marker coat. This includes the roof, the sunroof, the gas door, the cowl, the lower hatch, the hood, the upper fender lips, and all of the hard-to-sand things like concave corners, the 42 hood vent slots and the entire body kit. I'm doing it this way because every single one of these areas needs to be scuffed 110% to keep the new paint from flaking, but I'm totally unwilling to do them more than once (non-negotiable ). Ergo, scuff the original finish, then paint.

3) In order to make irregularities in the final color hard to find, areas that are primed under final color will be strategically separated from areas that are _not_ primed. This includes body lines, panel lines, or the fact that they are different parts altogether (i.e.: unprimed body kit pieces bonded to primed body panels). I did this on the Stepchild and the way light hits the various lines, color differences are difficult to see. Also, I inter-mixed the two gallons of paint so that they're identical. I can paint the car in stages knowing that when the first gallon runs out, I won't cause any more problem than would occur due to slight differences in line pressure or weather.

4) Lastly: I am not a pro, I don't like bodywork, these cars get used in salt, they sleep outside, they get bonked by my kids, and they're not worth much anyways. I don't use expensive primer or paint, sealers, specialty products, a spray booth, or a $1500 spray gun. I want a presentable finish that is not obviously a respray and whose primary purpose is to survive Chicago. Most lay people who've seen the Stepchild comment that the paint looks good, and knowledgeable people are either satisfied or they're just being polite . Either way, it's good enough that I still haven't even sanded or buffed it. I'm happy with it, which is all that matters, right? _Right_? :sly:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes of course I agree. It's hard to say things on the internet without coming across as a douche which I didn't want to do! I just wanted to help, some people get really offended when you offer solutions on a public forum on how to help them better their project. I just want to help because I love Sciroccos  <3
I just think because you go over the top with everything else, if you took the extra time, and primed the whole car. It would actually help you speed up your repair , paint process and make it look much better overall. 
EVERYTHING else you've done is over the top, I mean jesus what you did to the dash and the underside of this car is friggin incredible!! 
Anyway the attention to detail you've already put into this. I'd just love to see it with such nice depth


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Good information from both of you and this is both entertaining and informative stuff here. I am amidst a huge car painting project right now (for the second time on the same vehicle in a four year period :sly: ) and this time for me it is going to be pretty hands-on.

Carry on please.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the kudos on the dash and the bottom. They got the same dose "doing things my way" as the paint is, y'all just didn't pick up on it. In other words, when I'm done with the paint, I'll make sure the illusion is good.

Edit: related story to illustrate my non-standard preferences. Petra needed a door redone on her Lexus. They wanted to blend paint onto adjacent panels and clear the entirety of those adjacent panels so that any color mismatch would be hidden. I actually demanded they _not_ do that, and that I would accept a slight color mismatch, which ended up being mild but is there to see. The point is, I _really_ prefer OEM finishes whenever possible.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> That is correct, but thanks for keeping an eye out. A late automatic S2 would be fine also, but I think a Cabby is easier to find and would be cheaper in equal or better shape.


do automatic jettas from 98 help?
http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/4261887448.html

or a 96 previously wrecked jetta?
http://delaware.craigslist.org/cto/4231315034.html

I'm guessing that maybe not since the cabby is essentially an A1.

I have my eyes open for you..

el t,


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

I wouldn't see why they can't work, the 2.slows did run 020s otherwise.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

We've had this discussion previously. A1 to A1 is step one, then a possible later upgrade to the Mk 3 tranny.

Of course, it's too cold for bodywork but plenty of downtime to figure out the swap.... :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

well, if there is time to figure out stuff and e or p wont mind that I post links from time to time....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Golf-1-8L-Red-Four-Door-West-Chester-PA-19382

I think you 2 maybe the right people to talk down that price

:laugh::beer::thumbup:

Edit: How about a project for the project??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6871159-89-karmann-cabriolet-project


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Absolutuely send links, thanks. The worst that'll happen is they lead nowhere.

The first link above is to an A2 car, that won't do.

The second link is to the right kind of car, but we want a driver so there are no unknowns like "I _swear_ the automatic transmission was _fine_ before the car became a non-running project! I just _don't know_ how that large hole in the bell housing got there! Gosh, I'd love to help, but I already spent the money you paid me for the thing! Best of luck to you, bye bye!"


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

ydrogs said:


> How about an auto Scirocco? http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/cto/4271071745.html
> 
> Looks like a 2 for one deal to me. Parts to finish the MK2 and then go right into restoring a 77 :beer:
> 
> (although I think you are looking for a newer slush box, hence the cabby search)


I'd buy that if had the extra cash, but momma is already asking about part deliveries for my 87' turbo project


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Weather related*

Yesterday 1/7 it was -20 with the wind chill here in Cleveland OH. Today 1/8 it was 7 this morning and now it's 33f this evening?!. Cleveland has weird weather and some of the best meteorologists come from Cleveland and it's because they spend every waking moment trying to figure out, to the best of there knowledge how to predict the weather here. Lol!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

echassin said:


> Absolutuely send links, thanks. The worst that'll happen is they lead nowhere.
> 
> The first link above is to an A2 car, that won't do.
> 
> The second link is to the right kind of car, but we want a driver so there are no unknowns like "I _swear_ the automatic transmission was _fine_ before the car became a non-running project! I just _don't know_ how that large hole in the bell housing got there! Gosh, I'd love to help, but I already spent the money you paid me for the thing! Best of luck to you, bye bye!"


definitely have heard those words before. Sorry man I spent it already! Lol!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Didn't get a chance to get thru the entire read. The car is going to be amazing. Keep your eyes on the VW Classic parts site. They're adding new stuff all the time. Steering wheels just hit for the Corrado & rocco.

http://shop.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/vwcp/Scirocco-Corrado/Scirocco-II/ ... Zeb is your best bet for ordering the stuff through Auburn VW. HA! He's famous now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Inspiration for the shifter, as seen on facebook. You might have to redo the dash though.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E got a call early this a.m. (and a phone call in the early hours of a Saturday morn is never a good thing). His friend Craig found out that there was 16V in a junkyard about a half hour from our home. The boys went on a salvage mission and have great hopes.

Can't wait to see what they scored. 

Does that make them hunters or gatherers?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> a phone call in the early hours of a Saturday morn is never a good thing


It's usually work, but this time it was Craig, who can smell a Scirocco from 50 miles away and discovered a Tornado Red 16V with 90,000 miles at a local yard which hadn't been raped yet (see footnote below). I'm not sure why it's junked except that it has some fresh looking front end damage. Nothing bad by our standards but surely enough to "total" it according to insurance numbers. It's a shame also because it's my preferred base model, no sunroof, manual windows, and it would have been very restorable.

Anyhoo, some must die so that others may live, it's the way of the World, and it's no different for these things.

The biggest score was this front carpet for Petra's car:

As you can see, it's nice, even the rubber pads are in good shape.

The other stuff is for the Stepchild:

Center console without switch holes, perfect wing (the one on the car has some warpage), an instrument panel foil (mine has some repairs on it), and a blower switch ("3" on the Stepchild is intermitent). Astute observers will also note a metal water pump outlet, which Teighlor'O discovered at GAP, and which will replace the plastic one. I also got one for Petra's car.

Lastly:

I don't need it, but it's darn near perfect and it was $30. As many of you know, all of the upholstery can be used to fix a driver's side seat, with little or no modification :thumbup:.

Petra's going to the gym, and when she gets back, she'll discover that the Stepchild is in her spot warming up for its updates, muahahaha, *cough*.

Footnote: Petra doesn't like when I refer to parting cars as "raping" them, but in this case I stand by the use of the word because that's what most A-holes do: they take a part and leave the doors and hood open to the elements so that everything else gets ruined .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

check your email

:beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Does that make them hunters or gatherers?


If E was "blah-blah" -ing, I'd say go with hunters.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

E and I were sittin' 'round the table this a.m., drinkin' coffee and eatin' yogurt and granola (heart healthy, ya know) talkin' about how sad it was that this reasonably good 'Roc ended up in the junkyard getting...well, essentially raped.
E says it's the best word to use because of all the visual violence involved, so I'll take his word for it having never participated in such an act.

I wondered why, if the car was in such a reasonable condition, wouldn't it be dismembered in more of a dissecting style, much as one would want a surgery to take place. Hell, ya wouldn't do a tonsillectomy with a butcher knife would ya, you'd want to bring and use the proper tool.
Turns out, no one (even this crowd) gives too much thought to the "victim" after what was wanted has been taken.

We then talked about why E and Craig only plundered a few parts when the victim was in such good shape. 
The upshot is, we're going on a date Tuesday, to rifle through what is left of the car. E wants to check out the windshield and a few other prime parts. 
And if its good, well, he needs a partner in crime to help out. Looks like I'm going Viking on this thing and that I will be able to add plundering and pillaging (and yes, raping) to the list of my newly learned skills.

I need one of those cool Viking hats to look the part.

Any ideas on where I can get one?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> I need one of those cool Viking hats to look the part.
> 
> Any ideas on where I can get one?


I'm just waiting for Cathy to chime in here... if I could only find that picture.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

vwdaun said:


> I'm just waiting for Cathy to chime in here... if I could only find that picture.



Well, I looked through my photobucket stuff and oddly, it seems that there are very few pictures of me. Weird how that happens when you are *taking* the picture....I don't seem to do "selfies" with my cameras, LOL.


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

and for the record --- 8:20 am is not early in my books... :laugh:
I had been up for at least 2 hours before i called.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Shrttrackr said:


> and for the record --- 8:20 am is not early in my books... :laugh:
> I had been up for at least 2 hours before i called.


Well, we were sorta up...for a Saaaaturrday. We were merely pondering coffee and the bacon that got served up.

We used to wake up in those hours too. Fear not, one day you'll give up those fabulous hours once that baby of yours gets a bit older and appreciates the difference between a work week and the weekend.

BTW, love the pic...and to think, _that'll be me there tomorrow. A dream come true_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Well, we were sorta up...for a Saaaaturrday. We were merely pondering coffee and the bacon that got served up.
> 
> We used to wake up in those hours too. Fear not, one day you'll give up those fabulous hours once that baby of yours gets a bit older and appreciates the difference between a work week and the weekend.
> 
> BTW, love the pic...and to think, _that'll be me there tomorrow. A dream come true_


Shopping tip? Take your tools in a few of those big "green" permanent shopping bags, or the big blue jobbies from Ikea. Makes the parts easier to carry and less of a greasy mess in the car you are driving home. Big stuff like motors and doors? Yeah...that idea won't work.
Enjoy the adventure...I haven't been to an auto wreckers for a while...(and I haven't even been to Skyport in a while...where sad Ercoupes go to be reborn). Mind you, I have more than enough scrap metal for the immediate future. I think.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

punchbug said:


> Mind you, I have more than enough scrap metal for the immediate future. I think.


There's a Swift project for sale not far from you.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

hey E and P:
90
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/4261152815.html
93
http://annapolis.craigslist.org/cto/4272880423.html
90
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/cto/4222756778.html

hth,
T.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That second link looks promising and I'm gonna contact him.

Today Petra and I went to the yard to retrieve some more stuff.

Karl needs engine management for a 16V that he has in a Mk1, so we got that:

(Karl, the knock sensor wires were mawled, so we don't have that)

We also got the valve cover for the spare 16V I have:


Finally, we got the windshield out with the seal:



Both are perfect :thumbup:, and with two MkIIs on the road, I think it's good to keep a spare available.

Finally, we've all had so much fun showing Petra's rear end in various outfits that we didn't want to miss today's opportunity:


Just when was thinking to myself, in the snowy cold, "Man, I _really_ know how to show a girl a great time", Petra indicated it might be otherwise (children are to avert their eyes):

Apparently, and this was a surprise to me as much as I'm sure it would be to any of you, Ladies do not wish to lay on their back for an hour in a filthy cold junked car with their feet pushing on the glass. I thought I would be able to treat you all to a picture of her in a compromised position, but this is the best I could get.

Go figure .

:heart:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Apparently, and this was a surprise to me as much as I'm sure it would be to any of you, Ladies do not wish to lay on their back for an hour in a filthy cold junked car with their feet pushing on the glass. I thought I would be able to treat you all to a picture of her in a compromised position, but this is the best I could get.
> 
> Go figure .
> 
> :heart:


You're poor ribcage.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> You're poor ribcage.


Right. Btw so you think Petra would mind going back yor the black license plate blend thing?

Just saying. Oh and why did you guys not pull the tail lights?


T.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pick n pull isn't cheap. I spent $300 there in these two vists. The valve cover, windshield and engine management came to $175. We only took stuff that we deemed important and in great condition.

Many of the parts weren't bad, but not great either. The tails and the license plate holder are cracked, as are front turns, bumper skins, etc...The driver door has enough dings in it that we're gonna stick with the gray door.

Thanks for the Cabby links, I emailed the second one.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Thanks for the Cabby links, I emailed the second one.


 I have a VERY low finders fee! Plus enjoy your guys
Progress. I hope it turns out this is the one 
T.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

In all fairness, I offered to come along and assist. It was kinda like a field trip, my kids are going on them all the time, so I figured, what the hell. 
It was...interesting...a bit smelly...it's probably worse in the summer.
I appreciate how rare those windshields are, so I wanted to at least be a game helper.

But when E started bemoaning all the stuff he was leaving behind and how he _wished_ it were a summer day and that he _wished _he had a battery-powered saws-all, well, that's when I started getting antsy.

All in all, I was glad when we were done, because warm feet are a good thing. Sorry for the rest of youse and yer requests, winter came back to the area just as we were leaving so if ya want anymore stuff, send a PM to E.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Many thanks to you both for grabbing the engine harness. :thumbup: + 

Any news yet about the possible donor trans?


Oh wow, that was weird... I was just thinking of all the mix 'n' match of parts and stuff that's involved still, suddenly my brain coughed up a vision of Frankenstein, wearing a really loud Hawaiian shirt, raggedy cut-offs, flip-flops and Raybans, and driving a white/white/white Cabriolet...

Freezer-burned neurons is my excuse.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

punchbug said:


> Well, I looked through my photobucket stuff and oddly, it seems that there are very few pictures of me. Weird how that happens when you are *taking* the picture....I don't seem to do "selfies" with my cameras, LOL.


I have a better shot somewhere, but this is sitting in my photobucket. I think this is what you are looking for, right?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I have a better shot somewhere, but this is sitting in my photobucket. I think this is what you are looking for, right?


That's perfect. Perfect.
Everyone _needs_ one of those.:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> That's perfect. Perfect.
> Everyone _needs_ one of those.:beer:



By perfect, do you mean the hot guy with the camera warming the px seat, ( I know he's lurking....:wave: beardy!), or a purple convertible? Either way GET YER OWN!!! Thems be mine (well, the car anyway ). As for the hat, I picked it up as a drinking hat for my kid, but seeing as how he needed no encouragement to drink, I figured I would "repurpose it"...and it's been useful for various Viking missions and general pillaging. (and try wearing one of those into a gas station...amazing how a great fashion statement makes you feel like a celebrity!)

I was driving by some local junk yards today, and thinking about how rare it is to find anything old enough to be useful for me these days. Even my daily is a bit old for what our yards keep around. Scrap metal prices went up at one point and the stockpiles all got crushed. Having said that, a local Sciroccoholic found a MkI not so long ago that was complete enough to put back on the road...he had it at June Jitterbug last year. A very lucky car, that one. Looks like you had fun on your field trip", but you need to go back in the summer when the cars are full of yellowjackets, and you can marvel at the assorted "signs of ownership" you can find in the cars. Some have toys, or photos..I even watched them pull a fur coat out of one they were just bringing in. I bet they remove a LOT of "interesting" things...we got an old Jetta once that came "complete with crack pipe" once we stripped it out. We have our own little yard out back, not worth anything but metal value at this point.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> you need to go back in the summer when the cars are full of yellowjackets


Yeah, I've been stung while hunting for parts...This car will be gone by summer, which is too bad because I'd like the steering rack and the undercar hardlines, and I'm not pulling them in this weather.



Eistreiber said:


> Any news yet about the possible donor trans?


Two leads, no response. Old links, flaky sellers, grumpy buyer, who knows?


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

echassin said:


> Yeah, I've been stung while hunting for parts...This car will be gone by summer,


The rocco will be crushed in a few weeks. This local yard turns cars out quickly. They are in the yard only a couple of months (sometimes less).


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

Second page?? Oh nooooooo.......
I'm not buying that it's too cold to work on this car!! :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

J. Daniel said:


> I'm not buying that it's too cold to work on this car!! :laugh:


Oooooooh yes it is! We're dipping into the minuses Farentheit, masking tape won't even stick.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

echassin said:


> Oooooooh yes it is! We're dipping into the minuses Farentheit, masking tape won't even stick.


Kidding! It's only 10° here and that's enough to keep me out of the garage.
I was just bumping your thread.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...dipping into the minuses Farenheit...


Wow that's cold, you have my sympathy.

Um... wait a minute... never mind.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm fine with sympathy. Pity is always accepted.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Update*

It's still too cold to spray anything, and all of the parts for the car are ready. I'm still dead in the water, *but* we have a decent lead on an automatic Cabby in Milwaukee. It has 90,000 miles, so the trans should have a lot of life left in it. The car is pretty rough otherwise (rotten cowl, torn top, worns seats, etc...) and the owner has priced it to include all work done to it, so we'll see.

Son #1 has a cool science project that started with the age old question "how does a wing lift a whole plane so easily?" The Web gave the usual "Bernoulli's Law" explanation, wherein air rushing over the curved upper surface of an airfoil creates low pressure that pulls the wing upward. That seemed like BS to both Luke and me; we thought wings would lift by plowing through the air at an angle, which would deflect air downward and push the wing up. That was the perfect basis for a good experiment:



We used what we had lying around the house to first make a carboard prototype "wind tunnel", then made it again out of posterboard so it'd look nice. We ran a flat airfoil and a "real" airfoil at 0, 5, 10, and 15 degrees angle of attack, and I'll be Ogd Admned if the airfoil didn't _double_ the lift at low angles. The difference was obvious and really reversed our intuition, which I guess is what's cool about Science.

Off topic, but what the hey, that's entertainment.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice Eric. Having helped Boeing build airplanes my entire engineering career, I can really appreciate the effort you put in there. #1 will remember that forever. Well done.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I think I would have liked working as an engineer for Boeing. The closest I ever came was R/C planes, "my other hobby".

Still working on a Cabby, and still too cold to spray, but that gives me time to sort out details that I normally attend to in the years "after" the build.

To wit, the back surface of the rear seat, which VW makes out of cardboard and which always gets banged up by stuff in the trunk:

The old panel is held on by six clips and then pops off, and the new panel is pegboard painted with Epoxy. I debated Pleather but want something tough and easy to fix. I think black Formica would've been best but I had the pegboard and the paint already.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Excellent, excellent thread. Both of you are amazing. I think it's great that PC is as involved as she is, my wife runs when I start welding! I'll really be interested to see how this plays out with the auto. I never really gave it much thought as to everything you'd need to make a change over, but it's quite involved. EC, you really lucked out on that car, pretty much zero cancer (by my scale). Carry on! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

aarron said:


> Excellent, excellent thread. Both of you are amazing. I think it's great that PC is as involved as she is, my wife runs when I start welding! I'll really be interested to see how this plays out with the auto. I never really gave it much thought as to everything you'd need to make a change over, but it's quite involved. EC, you really lucked out on that car, pretty much zero cancer (by my scale). Carry on! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Well, thank you for your kind words, Sir.

Truth be told, I have not been running towards most of the projects that have been undertaken in our shared garage. Every once in a while, though, the stars align.

Mentally, I was in the right frame of mind to try something new and E was in a state of mind to be there for me so it has been working out fairly well, given our respective personalities and goals.

Now if the friggin' weather would only improve, we might be able to offer something more then chatter.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

You're welcome. Any promising leads for an auto tranny?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Well, thank you for your kind words, Sir.
> 
> 
> Now if the friggin' weather would only improve, we might be able to offer something more then chatter.


You are doing a great job, but not only that, you are sharing it, the whole thing, good and bad. And chatter is about all we got this winter. It's just been such an uninterrupted block of cold this season. I hope we get a long extended glorious spring to compensate us for our misery. Keep up the good work eh?:thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

pchassin said:


> Well, thank you for your kind words, Sir.
> 
> 
> Now if the friggin' weather would only improve, we might be able to offer something more then chatter.


You are doing a great job, but not only that, you are sharing it, the whole thing, good and bad. And chatter is about all we got this winter. It's just been such an uninterrupted block of cold this season. I hope we get a long extended glorious spring to compensate us for our misery. Keep up the good work eh?:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

aarron said:


> Any promising leads for an auto tranny?


We're trying to secure a good donor in Milwaukee but it's slow going because the owner moved and is only present occasionally.



punchbug said:


> You are doing a great job, but not only that, you are sharing it, the whole thing, good and bad. And chatter is about all we got this winter. It's just been such an uninterrupted block of cold this season. I hope we get a long extended glorious spring to compensate us for our misery. Keep up the good work eh?:thumbup:


I'm giving myself the illusion of moving forward by attending to details that I usually leave until after the build is "done", but little of it is noteworthy. So chatter is all we have until this awesome Spring we're all counting on.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

More details while we wait for The Great Thaw of 2014...

I don't like the digital clock later A1 cars have in the instrument panel because the LCD display often breaks and smudges up. I removed Petra's, blacked it out, and reinstalled it so it looks like nothing was ever there.

To make up for that, I decided Petra was unlikely to ever ponder the oil temperature and installed an analog clock in the center console where the oil temperature gauge used to be:


To power the clock and its light, I spliced the correct plugs into the stock harness:

The light uses the correct wire that lit the oil temperature gauge. The clock ground uses the ground that supplied the oil temperature gauge, so those two wires required no change to the stock harness.

As for +12V to the clock, I needed something from circuit 30 (constant 12V), which the oil temp gauge did not have. To get around that, I used the +12V to the lighter (deleted), which comes from circuit 30 so the clock will run even with the ignition key out. The other advantage is the OEM fuse panel supplies the lighter and the clock together, so fuse labelling is still correct.

The lighter's +12V wire wasn't long enough so I spliced wire into it, and the splice is labelled so it can be readily identified at a later date:


D-d-d-dat's all folks :wave:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

aarron said:


> You're welcome. Any promising leads for an auto tranny?


Here's a 92 near me 
http://salem.craigslist.org/cto/4302542211.html


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

More on the electrical system today to get the car to Petra's liking :heart:.

Initially the goal is to get the car built, running, and de-bugged, but ultimately Petra wants heated seats done in some sort of luxurious upholstery. To that end, I ran a wire for the heated seats now, so I won't have to struggle under the dash later.

Bentley shows heated seats powered by a black wire from pin G2 on the relay panel, which runs from fuse 18. No problem, make up a lead:


And plug it into pin G2 on the back of the relay panel (center of the pic with the hemostat on it):


Which is easier said than done when you're almost 50 and can only see stuff that's more than a mile away . I had to pull a lot of stuff apart just to find G2:


But all's well and everything's back together:


Lastly, the plan is to run both seat heaters through one switch, a compromise so that I can use the single empty slot on the right side of the instrument pod where the fog light switch option would go. In order for everything to look right, I modified an old degog switch so the icon looks like a heated seat:

The thing'll light up when the seats are on, just like it should. I'll piggyback the wire on the defog switch to do that.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Does that black wire trigger a relay, or is it *THE* power to the heated seats? Resistance for heat will draw a good bit of power, doesn't look (to me) like that wire is of adequate gauge. What sort of max amperage will the seats pull?

Not sure how to phrase this diplomatically, uh... sure it's nice to have a warm butt, however "warm" is qualitatively NOT the same as "on fire".

Jus' sayin', ya know. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

You guys have a fetish with relaying stuff *dons nomex suit*. Is this gonna turn into another flame session like with the unrelayed headlights on the Stepchild which work *perfectly*, just like the unrelayed headlights that all worked *perfectly* in 30+ years of owning countless A1 cars :heart:???

All persnicketiness aside, the pads I'll be using are fairly low power. Each seat will use 30 watts, or 60 watts total. At 13.5 volts that's about 4.5 amps. Even with the engine off, at 12 volts, 60 watts is 5 amps, well within the capability of fuse 18 and its circuit, which are rated at 10 amps. The wires I used are the same as shown in Bentley or larger.

The heat pad kit is complete and does not show provisions for a relay. For comparison, the rear defogger and its switch are also on a 10 amp circuit and there's no relay.

The wire is the same gauge as you see on a table lamp, which can run a 100 watt bulb easily. The wire is much bigger than on the 150 watt R/C plane I wacked you with :laugh:.

As my final argument in this debate which might not even occur: do you _really_ think I'd do anything to risk damaging Petra's buttocks?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sigh*
Somebody wack him.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> *Sigh*
> Somebody wack him.


Oooh, sorry: _tender_ buttocks:heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I have two good 16V center cushions as spares and decided to field test the heated seats with those, so I ordered the heat pads today. To prepare, I wired up the car side of things.

The three switches as they will mount to the right of the instrument cluster:

The modified switch still needs some clean up, which I couldn't see until I saw this picture (I might need better glasses for close up work )

The +12V red wire that supplies the pads follows the rear speaker harness under the carpet padding:


The +12V wire splits into two red wires, one for each seat, and these are joined by two brown ground wires that are anchored at the brake warning switch (upper right of the photo):

I still need to put plugs on the ends so the seats can easily be installed and removed.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The seatpads arrived so I was able to finish up Petra's tushy-warmers.

I wired up the plugs:

The pads are side-specific because I wired the plugs male/female reversed on one side . The party line henceforth is that I did it on purpose because the passenger side harness is a bit longer and therefore the harnesses needed to be side-specific .

The pads fit the cushions nicely:

The lump is the thermostat and it is far enough back in the cushion that one's buttock cannot discern it.

The pads stick to the foam with carpet tape:


The plug peeks out the bottom of the seat:


And the resulting seat looks OEM:


In other news, I'm still holding out hope for the auto Cabby in Milwaukee, but the seller is pretty casual about communication. There's an auto Scirocco in Ohio that I may try to snag instead. Daun, if you're reading this, it's too far from you, but I did IM you to see if you know anyone on the other side of the state who could secure it on my behalf.

Adios :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> There's an auto Scirocco in Ohio that I may try to snag instead. Daun, if you're reading this, it's too far from you, but I did IM you to see if you know anyone on the other side of the state who could secure it on my behalf.
> 
> Adios :wave:


IM replied. Youngstown is a wee bit of a stretch, true, but I've done that drive in the last year. That's where the 'Ho came from. :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Geez, if'n you're gonna invite/incite snark you could make it at least a little bit challenging. Ah, but... whutthehell, OK.



echassin said:


> The seatpads arrived so I was able to finish up Petra's tushy-warmers.


...but I thought *you* were Petra's tushy-warmer? Or are you afraid of getting an elbow in the ribs?

:screwy:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> I thought *you* were Petra's tushy-warmer?
> :screwy:


I guess I don't provide full satisfaction .


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> I guess I don't provide full satisfaction .


I can _heaaar_ youuu


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

If he really loved you he'd get over his irrational fear of flying in order to facilitate acquisition of the transmission-donor car.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Auto? Where?*

Not sure if this really means it's an automatic and where it is located? You might have already seen it?

Anyway, "I am looking to sell my project. As it says it is 1984 Scirocco 8v. The car currently sits as not running and *auto*." 

Hope all is well,
Dan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MrPill said:


> Not sure if this really means it's an automatic and where it is located? You might have already seen it?
> 
> Anyway, "I am looking to sell my project. As it says it is 1984 Scirocco 8v. The car currently sits as not running and *auto*."
> 
> ...


It looks like we *might* be securing a good donor today *fingers crossed*, but thanks for the link.



vwdaun said:


> If he really loved you he'd get over his irrational fear of flying in order to facilitate acquisition of the transmission-donor car.


I know enough how you fly to let you take my boys up for a quick ride, but those little planes do make me nervous. Cathy's plane that passed inspections with cracked main spars before better inspectors found them is one of many examples I can come up with as to why...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> It looks like we *might* be securing a good donor today *fingers crossed*, but thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough how you fly to let you take my boys up for a quick ride, but those little planes do make me nervous. Cathy's plane that passed inspections with cracked main spars before better inspectors found them is one of many examples I can come up with as to why...


Amazingly so, planes don't fall out of the sky _that_ often, so it's probably pretty safe. 

Actually going up in Daun's plane felt a lot safer than an aluminum-tube. I think it has something to do with the fact that even with total engine failure, the plane can be set down. In a commercial jet, if the engines fail it drops out of the sky like a rock.  I've also learned a lot of cool stuff about smaller planes like being able to land in a VERY small space in emergency situations, etc...

It also helps if you know and trust the pilot. 

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun took the boys for a ride, so I get that. I did call Petra beforehand to get her permission, and she thought that Daun should take one boy at a time, so worst case scenario we'd lose only one. She's kinda cold and calculating in that way :heart:, but it suggests the discomfort with small airplanes may not be just me.

In broader news, Petra now owns _two_ Sciroccos, which means she's in deep:



Big shout outs to bc87 for locating the car and to Duane (rocco82), who brokered the deal, fronted the money, flatbedded it and is storing it till I can retrieve it...

...from western Pennsylvania, which I haven't worked out yet . But this is another one of those indicators of what kind of a forum we have here :thumbup::beer:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Sweet find! Great stripes, too. Looks like an 85. That brown interior is great.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like an ideal candidate for the trans swap. Minimal or no 'mods' needed, oughta work out near-as-damn!t straight across.

Gee, I wonder what I'll be doing this summer.... :laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Looks like an ideal candidate for the trans swap. Minimal or no 'mods' needed, oughta work out near-as-damn!t straight across.
> 
> Gee, I wonder what I'll be doing this summer.... :laugh:


This summer, hell, are you free this weekend?:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

My brother needs to be inducted into the Scirocco Hall of Fame. If there isn't a Scirocco Hall of Fame, there should be one.

I have been tormented with the vision (think Dante's _Inferno_ type of torment) of being trapped in my car with two boys as we make the 16 hour trip to get this *thing*.
Did I say *thing*? I meant Great Solution to our project.

My brother (and I am bowing down as I type this, 'cause he's _never done this before_) is kindly watching our lads and foregoing his own weekend plans.

So wish E and me luck, we're going on a road trip this weekend.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

I want that brown Scirocco when you are done with it...please


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

What will be the vehicle of choice for the road trip? Hope I get to see one of your sweet rides in person!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> This summer, hell, are you free this weekend?:beer::beer::beer:


For you I'm free anytime, for anyone else I charge by the hour, or the inch. Kinda depends on what you want done.


[Gawd I love this thread... it's gotta great tone & vibe to it]

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> My brother needs to be inducted into the Scirocco Hall of Fame. If there isn't a Scirocco Hall of Fame, there should be one.


So... a Scir HoF can be arranged, I think. Drag your brother's butt to Cincy and we'll improvise sumthin'.

He might not be into esoteric German machines, if that is the case then perhaps enquire as to his feelings vis-a-vis beer. That too can be found at Cincy, usually in large quantities.

yum... :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...In broader news, Petra now owns _two_ Sciroccos...


I can't tell if that's an exceptionally well done subtle/sneaky pun or a horribly mangled/crippled & failed attempt at a merely mediocre pun.

I must be really really tired, I guess.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> For you I'm free anytime, for anyone else I charge by the hour, or the inch. Kinda depends on what you want done.
> 
> :laugh:


Hmmmm....there is _so_ much I can do with this....



Eistreiber said:


> I must be really really tired, I guess.


Rest up while you're in Summit, I've got plans for you when you get down here .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Hmmmm....there is _so_ much I can do with this....
> 
> 
> 
> Rest up while you're in Summit, I've got plans for you when you get down here .


Oh, for the *love* of G-, would you two *BEHAVE*?


----------



## armenhaz (Jan 8, 2009)

A Bronze Gray Metallic S2, I love that color on the Scirocco S2. Brings back memories from the 80's, it was the color of my first S2, an 84' that I bought in 87' with 42K miles on it from a Chinese lady in LA who sold it for a honda civic
Currently restoring a Bronze Gray Metallic (named #3, lol) which will wear the Euro Kamei X1 body kit when done.
If you decide to sell any parts, especially interior, please keep me in mind.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

echassin said:


> The seatpads arrived so I was able to finish up Petra's tushy-warmers.
> 
> I wired up the plugs:
> 
> ...


Damn, this winter has been so cold I missed all this butt-warming news! See, I'm a real bitch....I just got one seat-warmer for MY side in the 'vert. Nothing says lovin' like a warm tushie with the cold autumn winds rushing through your hair (when your passenger is freezing  )

And congrats on the bronze donor, I know how hard you've searched for an autotragic. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> My brother needs to be inducted into the Scirocco Hall of Fame. If there isn't a Scirocco Hall of Fame, there should be one.
> 
> I have been tormented with the vision (think Dante's _Inferno_ type of torment) of being trapped in my car with two boys as we make the 16 hour trip to get this *thing*.
> Did I say *thing*? I meant Great Solution to our project.
> ...


Now now. That Bronze Grey car looks like a perfectly reasonable car - _LOVE_ the striping - and should have plenty of life left in it, especially once it has a 5 speed.

So I take it that I may not need to be getting the truck & trailer just yet? What pray-tell will you be towing with? (Or will you drive it home?)

I'm off Wednesday. You both have my digits. Ring me up.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm kinda fond of the striping, too. So retro.
E and I are working through the various options, and calling you is part of the plan.
I hope we don't wake you up with a too early in the morning phone call. E is very excited about this next phase. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

It'll be nice to see your ride back on track with the tranny.


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

Geez, now Eric has TWO Sciroccos to fix up! He won't be able to sell the donor until it's all pristine and perfect. It's just how he rolls!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Daun took the boys for a ride, so I get that. I did call Petra beforehand to get her permission, and she thought that Daun should take one boy at a time, so worst case scenario we'd lose only one. She's kinda cold and calculating in that way :heart:, but it suggests the discomfort with small airplanes may not be just me.
> 
> In broader news, Petra now owns _two_ Sciroccos, which means she's in deep:
> 
> ...


Boy am I gald that you guys found one!!:thumbup::thumbup: How bad is the rust, or is that rust?? There on the rear right wheel well?:thumbup::thumbup:

Either way this is a big celebration point!!:beer::beer:
el t.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MattRabbit said:


> Geez, now Eric has TWO Sciroccos to fix up! He won't be able to sell the donor until it's all pristine and perfect. It's just how he rolls!


Ha! Watch me. I'll try to give the donor another lease on life and pass it on, but it's not getting "the treatment".



Neptuno said:


> How bad is the rust, or is that rust?? There on the rear right wheel well?


It looks like some rot, but the donor trans supposedly shifts fine, the donor steering rack doesn't leak, and the car only has 100K miles. Everything else was of little consequence after waiting this long.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Somehow, in the back of my head, I knew this is where the thread would end up.

You know, with Eric, Petra, Daun and a tranny somewhere in western PA.

:laugh:

Seriously, my only surprise is that Ice Karl isn't there with them!

:thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

scirocco*joe said:


> Somehow, in the back of my head, I knew this is where the thread would end up.
> 
> You know, with Eric, Petra, Daun and a tranny somewhere in western PA.
> 
> ...


Joe
I LOL so hard I'm telling from the phone.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> This summer, hell, are you free this weekend?





Eistreiber said:


> For you I'm free anytime, for anyone else I charge by the hour, or the inch. Kinda depends on what you want done.





scirocco*joe said:


> Eric, Petra, Daun and a tranny somewhere in western PA.
> 
> my only surprise is that Ice Karl isn't there with them!





echassin said:


> I guess I don't provide full satisfaction .


There's a tie-in here somehow...we've got inches, satisfaction (free, or for a fee), and lots of people. We just need American Airlines to buck up the free miles to get Karl down here.

Hmmm.....


----------



## bc87 (Nov 21, 2013)

echassin said:


> In broader news, Petra now owns _two_ Sciroccos, which means she's in deep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got it? awesome! grats! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> There's a tie-in here somehow...we've got inches, satisfaction (free, or for a fee), and lots of people. We just need American Airlines to buck up the free miles to get Karl down here.
> 
> Hmmm.....


This made me LOL! All that's missing now is cats. Oh wait...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> We just need American Airlines to buck up the free miles to get Karl down here.


There happens to be two Norland Air flights outta here today, if'n you wanted to figure out the connections to Chicago from Akereyri Iceland. If I'm going to be a stowaway I'd need to know by noon here (West Greenland Time).

Just sayin'.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> All that's missing now is cats.





Eistreiber said:


> There happens to be two Norland Air flights outta here today, if'n you wanted to figure out the connections to Chicago from Akereyri Iceland. If I'm going to be a stowaway I'd need to know by noon here (West Greenland Time).


Great, let us know when your flight arrives, we've got a busy weekend planned. Since you're stowing away anyway and breakin' all sorts of rules, can you bring a cat? We need a cat.
Maybe a Himalayan? Oh, wait, wrong mountain range...


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Why a scirocco? All the cabriolet stuff would be the same, the auto shifter surround just pops into the console, although you would be doing it a favor by swapping the 16v 5 spd back in and driving/selling it lol.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

SciroccoPowered said:


> Why a scirocco? All the cabriolet stuff would be the same, the auto shifter surround just pops into the console, although you would be doing it a favor by swapping the 16v 5 spd back in and driving/selling it lol.


My preference was a late A1 Cabby, figuring an 010 from '93 might be "improved" over one from earlier. We had some leads but they never materialized, and this Mk2 popped up, so there ya have it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

SciroccoPowered said:


> Why a scirocco? All the cabriolet stuff would be the same, the auto shifter surround just pops into the console, although you would be doing it a favor by swapping the 16v 5 spd back in and driving/selling it lol.


I believe that is the pla.... 'er, proposed sequence of events. Right Eric? RIGHT ERIC?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

opcorn: this is better than waiting for homeland to come to DVD 
:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I believe that is the pla.... 'er, proposed sequence of events. Right Eric? RIGHT ERIC?


My initial goals are to get it here, harvest what we need for Petra's car, and patch any Marriage Damage (see below). The rest is up in the air.



Neptuno said:


> opcorn: this is better than waiting for homeland to come to DVD
> :thumbup:


There are certainly suspenseful elements: the car will have unknowns even though rocco82 is tending to common things (thank you!), and there's the question of how Petra and I will overcome any hurdles. We know from a lifetime together that we "cope" differently, so things are tense already... 

Stay tuned!


----------



## sgjii (Nov 14, 2010)

Eric & Petra,

So I buy a fixer upper house and side step car projects for a few months... now I have wasted the better part of a day of my employer's time reading this thread from start to current. Glad I found out now rather than Cincy 2014, everybody but me would have known the back story and I would have just seen a cool "new" Scirocco at the gathering but not be able to talk intelligently 

Kudos! and best wishes in your endeavor, which you are taking to the N-th degree in detail, which I applaud whole-heartedly. Between you and freddybender, I am inspired and self loathing all at the same time, I feel lazy...

As for the Automatic, Kudos again. Be bold. Don't take the guff about the auto tranny decision. I think someone told me I would "take bird strikes in the hatch" if I put an auto in my Scirocco project. 

I have an auto MK1 that is in limbo with the current house project. Remember the green 1980 rust bucket MK1 I had on a tow dolly when I stopped by 2 summers ago? That is the linkage, shifter, parts donor for my project.

I found TONs of Good Info in this 010 Tranny forum post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4516976-The-010-Lost-Knowledge-Thread

The 010 tranny is tough, used in more than just A1/A2 chassis and the big thing I learned from reading that tranny thread was what code 010 box I wanted because of gearing. I am planning a 3A bubble block instead of a 16V but similar HP in the end. I have a TJ coded box that I paid dearly for and made a road trip to get. Now it sits on a pallet in my fathers garage awaiting more car project time.

I have now subscribed and watch with anticipation as the swap begins.

Stephen


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@Stephen (and those watching),
Thank you for your kind thoughts, Sir. Today was prep day, that in itself was frought with, well, many different types of preparation. 

I myself couldn't add too much to this journey's mechanical and organizational needs, so I went to a yoga class in anticipation of stretching out what will be some strained muscles since we are going to Pa. and back to Chi-Town in one day. 

Now, many of you, I'm guessing, don't take too many yoga classes. The instructors usually start with a concept or thought to sort of ...ponder. Oftentimes, it can be a bit pithy and touchy-feely, my general attitude is that they need to git goin', I got one hour and my back is tight. L'il less chatter, li'l more on the work it, if you know what I mean.

So today, the guy basically says something along the line that people take different roads seeking fulfillment and happiness. Just because they're not on your road doesn't mean they've gotten lost. Stay on yours, don't judge, help out when you can.

I liked what the Yogi had to say. Seemed appropo.

Even though E and I will be on the same road tomorrow, and in the same car for much of it, to reach a common goal, we have, shall we say, different ways of approaching things...

Tomorrow is an important day. Could go in a lot of directions. 

Wish us luck.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Luck wished. 

Post and let us all know when you (and the car) have returned home safely.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

E and P? Just keep being you and the rest will sort itself out. It has so far. BUT!!!! I can help. I have a bumper crop of dropped off cats this year. I could spare a fluffy blue grey female ("Dan'O", affectionate, declawed and neutered), a white and orange male ("Sochi", not neutered yet, but tame) or if you want a challenge, you can have "Jack the Ripper" (mean, feral, and very male - grey striped). I could box and ship the three of them....Jack would need his own box or you'd be receiving furry hamburger.


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Be Safe on you Trip*

Good luck on your journey. Don't hesitate to call if you have any travel issue in the Toledo area, I'll be around. Will PM Eric my phone number in case he does not have it still.
-Dan


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

Eric and Petra arrived to Sewickley PA safely around 1:40 pm. We put on a set of snow flakes with like new tires Eric had and they were on their way. Back on the road aprox 2:30.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I spoke briefly with Petra around this time and all was going well at that point. I have not chatted with them since, appears the snow-trac is along much of their route.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Go E & P !!!!
Go!!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!

We had no problems, took it slow, arrived safe and sound (but tired). 

More updates will come tomorrow, after much rest and coffee.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Good to hear!! Or see well kinda. The interface is no substitute for reality

Get rest peeps. :thumbup:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!!
> 
> We had no problems, took it slow, arrived safe and sound (but tired).
> 
> More updates will come tomorrow, after much rest and coffee.


Awesome news!

Rest well, and we'll expect a full debrief sometime Sunday. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> we'll expect a full debrief sometime Sunday. :laugh:


Ooof. OK, here we are. Car's here. After a hot bath and a good night's sleep, I hope we can add this to our long list of Great Adventures.

First order of business: numerous people were involved in the locating of, the securing of, the preparation of, and the retrieval of said car, as well as minding our brood. People also stayed on stand-by in case of trouble, and many kept the wind in our sails with well-wishes. To all a hearty thanks and a pat on the back (cue "What? That's IT?" ).

I realized while going through the camera that I was so pre-occupied with succeeding that I only have pics of the outgoing half of the trip.

Dawn in Indiana, 2 hours into the ordeal:
\

Arrival 1:30 local time, and initial assessment of the car:

Oops! Wrong car! Honest mistake :sly:. The car was at Duane's Porsche dealership being serviced, and I guess I got sidetracked by all the eye-candy .

First order of business, get fresh tires on it, quickest way was to swap in my GTI's snowflakes (normally stored because the GTI is on Cups):

I have to say, judging by this pic, Petra seems to be taking this all very well :heart:

Here's The Man, Duane, who purchased, retrieved, and prepped the car for its journey (IM pending, Duane :beer:


The seatback adjustment was stuck in Gangsta mode, but it turns out one of the car's wheels held it pretty straight:


And this is where we have to jump to the end, 10 hours and a blizzard later (sorry!):

To explain: my feet are in warm water because the car's water pump thermostat is either stuck open or absent, ergo the water temp only climbed above the first line after sitting during gas breaks, ergo no heat, ergo my feet were cold even with repeated stints in front of Petra's hot dash vents with my shoes off.

As for the car: it made it in spite of a howling bearing, grinding CV joint, and popping from the drums. The transmission is perfect :thumbup:. The transmission is the ONLY thing that is perfect (well, that and the JH engine, but you all knew that already). The car itself, while restorable (heck, _anything_ is restorable), I think would serve better by donating its best pieces to other cars.

I say this because *if* somebody (not me) wants to tackle this thing as a project, let me know ASAP before I tear into it, and maybe we can work something out.

Time to unpack and snowblow :wave:


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

"As for the car: it made it in spite of a howling bearing, grinding CV joint, and popping from the drums. The transmission is perfect . The transmission is the ONLY thing that is perfect (well, that and the JH engine, but you all knew that already). The car itself, while restorable (heck, anything is restorable), I think would serve better by donating its best pieces to other cars.

I say this because if somebody (not me) wants to tackle this thing as a project, let me know ASAP before I tear into it, and maybe we can work something out."

Obviously I saw this car. It is extremely rough. Having said that. The car had all kind of issues and still got E back home. That says a lot. 

It would take tons of time, money, and effort to make it as nice of Eric's cars but may be good for a beginner enthusiast. 
Does not have to be a show car. Just a go car.


----------



## bc87 (Nov 21, 2013)

good to hear you guys and the car made it back uneventfully! i should've checked here earlier, i was in beaver pa yesterday afternoon and could've stopped by to say hello!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> I say this because *if* somebody (not me) wants to tackle this thing as a project, let me know ASAP before I tear into it, and maybe we can work something out.


This may warrant another phone call. While not perfect, the body looks decent from what I can see. I'd hate to see it killed since even 8v Mk2s are getting rather scarce.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> This may warrant another phone call. While not perfect, the body looks decent from what I can see. I'd hate to see it killed since even 8v Mk2s are getting rather scarce.


Some may disapprove of my cold, calculating ways, but hear me out:

Even if I *gave* the car away with my refurbished 5 speed, starter, new clutch, rebuilt axles, complete rebuilt shift linkage, new transmission mounts, and refurbished power steering rack, (I hope y'all understand I wouldn't give all of that away), the car would _immediately_ need the 5 speed conversion done, including the steering rack, numerous electrical gremlins hunted down (mouse nests...), tires, exhaust, bearings, brakes, axles, water pump, and a driver seat that stays up on its own just to make it driveable.

That's $1500-$2000 and numerous hours of skilled work right there. Trust me when I say that, even after all that, you'd still have a $500 car with rust holes the size of your fist in it, dents the size of basketballs, and a thrashed interior with a dash that is so busted up it make you wonder "WTF?".

The car is better as a donor. It has many nice parts on it that will improve the cars we have already, or that I would like as spares. Some parts I know others need.

Again, if someone wants to take this on for the love of it, LMK, but I say "some must die so that others may live".


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

echassin said:


> And this is where we have to jump to the end, 10 hours and a blizzard later (sorry!):
> 
> To explain: my feet are in warm water because the car's water pump thermostat is either stuck open or absent, ergo the water temp only climbed above the first line after sitting during gas breaks, ergo no heat, ergo my feet were cold even with repeated stints in front of Petra's hot dash vents with my shoes off.
> 
> ...


Hahaha....great pic! :thumbup:

Like it! :laugh:

This shows what we scirocco crazy people do and how many trouble they will take only to get a new scirocco home in the own gearhead cave. 

Congrats to the new one...:thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Well E., _that_ wasn't very cheerful...

On a more uplifting note, I'm reading a bio in the paper and sure enough:

How funny is that? Four days ago, I'd never heard of Sewickley PA, two days ago I was _there_, and today it's in the paper . Go figure.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

I second the emotion that some must die so others may live! Nothing for free! Ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk markeyssirocco


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Cathy, I meant to get back to you last week but we got busy so my thoughts were put on hold.

Re:your little gray friends.
E saw your post first, and started saying, with authority....."no, before you read this no, no, and no". 
As I read your post he kept saying , "no....no... and no".
So....come Cincy, we'll need to chat.


Any betas in the crowd? I'm surrounded by alpha dogs.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


>


...redux...



Eistreiber said:


> ...It seems... that all marriages have the same basic conflicts and/ or questions;
> 
> 1) toilet paper unrolls out the front, or down the back?
> 2) whose turn is it to cope with/ beat on the kids?
> 3) who gets to wear the hockey mask, and who gets stuck with a raggedy-assed Mohawk and too much mascara?





pchassin said:


> @ Cathy... Re:your little gray friends...
> 
> As I read your post he kept saying , "no....no... and no".
> So....come Cincy, we'll need to chat.


And now, basic marriage conflict numma four:

4) Cat or no cat?

:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

markeysscirocco said:


> I second the emotion that some must die so others may live! Nothing for free! Ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk markeyssirocco


If that car has to die I want to know the condition of the passenger side fender and for kicks the hood. 

So just saying. Oh and *Karl* thank you for the CPR on that pic. 

El t


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Some may disapprove of my cold, calculating ways, but hear me out:
> 
> Even if I *gave* the car away with my refurbished 5 speed, starter, new clutch, rebuilt axles, complete rebuilt shift linkage, new transmission mounts, and refurbished power steering rack, (I hope y'all understand I wouldn't give all of that away), the car would _immediately_ need the 5 speed conversion done, including the steering rack, numerous electrical gremlins hunted down (mouse nests...), tires, exhaust, bearings, brakes, axles, water pump, and a driver seat that stays up on its own just to make it driveable.


My understanding, at the outset, when you were shopping for a donor was that the parts would be swapped between each car and both would live and I was fully supportive, despite the shortcomings of the donor's condition. (Whatever car it turned out to be.) I would have insisted on a Cabby had I known.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> If that car has to die I want to know the condition of the passenger side fender and for kicks the hood.
> 
> El t


The passenger fender is rotten at the rear lower bolt and it has a basketball-sized dent behind the turn signal. The hood isn't rotten but it's made of Bondo and paint.

IIRC you need the rear plate holder plastic thingy, which is good, and which is yours (I can bring it to Cincy).




vwdaun said:


> My understanding, at the outset, when you were shopping for a donor was that the parts would be swapped between each car and both would live and I was fully supportive, despite the shortcomings of the donor's condition. (Whatever car it turned out to be.) I would have insisted on a Cabby had I known.


Well, I've made many commitments in other venues that all would live and that didn't always work out, but that's the way it is and if I didn't cry over that, well...

And if they could hear you in the Cabby forum they'd be all "tsk tsk" on you (and you _do_ know I have a Cabby too, right? 

To summarize: I started into the cabin to see the lay of the land as far as the automatic linkage and the harness that lights the shift box and locks the ignition out if the thing is in gear. In turns out the mouse nest I found in the rain tray was made of underpadding from the cabin, and it looks like the little guy chewed his way through somewhere behind the fuse box to get back and forth, and also chewed through a number of wires that must've been in the way. The fact that the car ran and had as much working as it did is either a miracle or is a testament to the P.O.'s hacking persistence. 

In any event, I unilaterally declared the car dead and started stripping it. My plan is to keep it running and driving as late into the process as possible to isolate the automatic stuff as best I can and determine what needs to move over to Petra's car. I also need to see how the automatic shifter harnesses are wired in. I traced the plug behind the fuse box but I still don't see which lettered plug it comes from. Ideally the 16V's used the same relay panel and the plug is already there *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> The passenger fender is rotten at the rear lower bolt and it has a basketball-sized dent behind the turn signal. The hood isn't rotten but it's made of Bondo and paint.
> 
> IIRC you need the rear plate holder plastic thingy, which is good, and which is yours (I can bring it to Cincy).


Grin, yes sir.:laugh: on the plastic thingy

Really to bad the rot got this one...Did by any chance you take some good pictures of the car? I have to say that the pin stripping (or decal work) was very interesting and it would be nice to archive the "look" of that car.

All the automatic wires from the reincarnation of rodolfo are still in place. If we ever get some warmth I could take some pictures of their track into the fuse box:thumbup:. I made an interesting route with what was left of it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> In any event, I unilaterally declared the car dead and started stripping it. My plan is to keep it running and driving as late into the process as possible to isolate the automatic stuff as best I can and determine what needs to move over to Petra's car. I also need to see how the automatic shifter harnesses are wired in. I traced the plug behind the fuse box but I still don't see which lettered plug it comes from. Ideally the 16V's used the same relay panel and the plug is already there *crosses fingers*.


The relay / fuse panel are 100% the same.

And now, please, a moment of silence for the recently departed.







(You DO know I'm mostly giving you sh*t right?)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vwdaun said:


> The relay / fuse panel are 100% the same.
> 
> And now, please, a moment of silence for the recently departed.
> 
> ...


I know you are ribbing him because if there is ANYONE around here that knows how to carve this buffalo is you


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> And now, please, a moment of silence for the recently departed.
> 
> (You DO know I'm mostly giving you sh*t right?)


Yes, and yes. At least she went out with a bang. That last drive was one for the books!

Do you know if the 16V relay panel even has the 6"-or-so pigtail coming out of it that the automatic harness plugs into? That'd make things easy-peasy.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Grin, yes sir.:laugh: on the plastic thingy
> 
> Really to bad the rot got this one...Did by any chance you take some good pictures of the car? I have to say that the pin stripping (or decal work) was very interesting and it would be nice to archive the "look" of that car.
> 
> All the automatic wires from the reincarnation of rodolfo are still in place. If we ever get some warmth I could take some pictures of their track into the fuse box:thumbup:. I made an interesting route with what was left of it.


Remind me just before Cincy to pack the thingy.

I traced the harness to a pigtail on the back of the relay panel that hopefully is present on Petra's car.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Cat or no cat?
> 
> :laugh:


No. Just...

No.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

This evening, I burst into the garage, all proud to tell E that I had named her Stripey.

I was stunned to find him standing over her mutilated corpse.

Goodbye Stripey, we hardly knew ya .


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

echassin said:


> I traced the harness to a pigtail on the back of the relay panel that hopefully is present on Petra's car.


You're talking about a four pin connector? I don't think it would be. One reason is that the wire that energizes the starter solenoid on a manual car comes out of D24 on the back of the fuse panel, and goes through the firewall to the starter. On the automatic car, it goes to that pigtail I think you're referring to. That wire basically goes through the automatic gear selector switch before going back out the pigtail to the starter so it can only be energized in P or N. But I'm sure you can remove the applicable wires from the donor car and insert them into their respective sockets in Petra's car. Does the car have cruise control?

-Alex


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> This evening, I burst into the garage, all proud to tell E that I had named her Stripey.
> 
> I was stunned to find him standing over her mutilated corpse.
> 
> Goodbye Stripey, we hardly knew ya .


Today, her new name is Stri*pp*y.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*New auto trans cable.*

Eric -

Not sure if you will need this, or if it is even available new anymore, but this has been on the Seattle Craigslist for months.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/ptd/4358093904.html

He would probably ship it for that.

Just in case you may need it.......

GL

Craig


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OorsciroccO said:


> Eric -
> 
> Not sure if you will need this, or if it is even available new anymore, but this has been on the Seattle Craigslist for months.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/ptd/4358093904.html


I'm good, but Stephen's gonna get it.



20v_boost said:


> You're talking about a four pin connector? I don't think it would be.


Makes sense. No biggy, the harness powers a little light under the shift pattern and connects to a cutoff switch which is as you describe, and which we can figure out.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OK, bit of business. I'm posting here a list of who wants what, mainly so I can update it and know where it is and be able to disperse everything as efficiently as possible.

*Rules:*
1) Don't ask how much, it's free.
2) I get dibs
3) Either pick it up, or make sure I bring it to Cincy, or make sure I know where to ship it, and accept that I'll ship when I have time, which is not now 
4) Don't clutter the thread with requests. IM me and I'll update this one post for all to see.
5) Don't IM anything like "thanks for checking". That's understood (and appreciated), but the IM thing is outta control.

*The list so far:
*nos4a2: tails (Cincy)
Dan (MrPill): Seat cloth and foam (Cincy)
Karl (Eistreiber): Front struts, power steering lines, pump, and rack (if I don't need it as a core), wheels, booster/MC, Fr brakes, Fr wiper linkage/motor, fuel pumps (pick up)
Tony (Neptuno): Rear license plate holder, dash cubby and headunits(s) (Cincy)
Armen (ArmenAZ): Dash vents (ship)
Craig (Shrttrkr): [rotten] fenders, door skins, and quarter skins. (pick up)
Marc (Mtl-Marc): front seat belts and front seat belt sockets. (Cincy vs pick up)
Daun (vwdaun): whichever headunit Tony doesn't take.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Karl (Eistreiber): Front struts


Dammit! If the suspension was reasonable I'd have take then whole thing for the 'Ho.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Stripping continues in order to remove stuff folks want and to debulk the thing in anticipation of disposal. BTW, my IM box lit on fire after I posted that parts are free, so if I miss you, go ufck yourself, lol JK, LMK.

Pics from today,

Folks seem really interested in the stripes, so here they are in all their glory:


The car is _full_ of these little blue connectors, apparently an attempt to reverse the mouse damage:

Now I'm starting to think the little guy used the HVAC to get in and out, because the sheathing and part of the heater box are mauled pretty badly.

Here are parts that I won't keep and that aren't spoken for, speak up or they go out with next week's trash:

The tails are rough but not broken, could be polished up. The rain tray has a few cracks but is serviceable. Both head units play good radio, but Petra and I couldn't figure out how to use any of the features (too modern ), so we don't know whether they work. The uninstalled unit was in the 16V.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Dammit! If the suspension was reasonable I'd have take then whole thing for the 'Ho.


The strut housings are made of a crusty brown material but IIRC Karl said that doesn't matter . All the wear items and the control arms are shot and can be bought new for peanuts. The sway bar and brackets are good if you want them.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

You do know that the plastic under cover in the automatic is different than the one in manual
Cars due to the pedal cluster? Do you have another one? You may want to keep it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> You do know that the plastic under cover in the automatic is different than the one in manual
> Cars due to the pedal cluster? Do you have another one? You may want to keep it.


Ooh, did not know that. Nice save, thank you sir!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Change of topic, but still on topic. The Day of Reckoning has come. My widowed neighbor has been keeping up with her house with my help, and she finally threw in the towel and sold it, which means the Marlene and the GTI need to come home.

The timing is suboptimal what with Petra's _other_ POS to keep away from any Subdivision Nazis.

In anticipation of the move, Petra and I had to move her project car over a few feet, which means it had to come off jackstands, which means we had to get the tiptissery on.

I'm going to save myself embarassment by omitting all details, but suffice it to say that the car fell off the jackstands with the tiptissery half installed, and ended up like this:

It's a mattress we had in the basement so the kids could play Trampoline, and I'll be Gosh Darned if the car's easy to slide around, very stable, and albeit low tech, way safer that anything I came up with before . Since the bottom of the car is done, I'm gonna paint the shell like this.

I _will_ admit that I'm not sure how we're gonna lift it back onto the jackstands when it comes time to actually assemble the car.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...The Day of Reckoning has come. My widowed neighbor has been keeping up with her house with my help, and she finally threw in the towel and sold it, which means that Marlene and the GTI *will be going to Colorado, where iceKarl has generously & graciously offered to house & drive them for as long as necessary and then some.*


FTFY. :heart:



echassin said:


> I _will_ admit that I'm not sure how we're gonna lift it back onto the jackstands when it comes time to actually assemble the car.


I suggest a stage lift; bottle jacks are cheap & so are 2 x 4's, buy 2x of the first and say about 6x 8' of the second, then cut 'em to 8" lengths. On the jacks go for lift range over capacity, the shell just doesn't weigh *that* much.

Place jacks at one end, doesn't matter which; block and shim to support other end. Lift, block, lift some more (incrementally is best, have a helper and coordinate; one end up 2- 4 inches then other end up und so weiter, however the ufck they say that in French). Block with 2x4s. Reset jacks, add footing as needed. Lift. Block. Lift. Block. Lift. *Jackstands.* Goes faster with a jack at each of the four corners if the jacks are cheap, saves time moving and blocking.

:thumbup: + :thumbup: + :thumbup: + :thumbup: + :thumbup: + :thumbup: + :thumbup: then jackstands = set, yes?

You'll have to be careful about the placement of jacks and blocking, be nice to the pinch weld you've so carefully rejuvenated; but with forethought you shouldn't have any problems or interference.

Time-consuming but safe. If it works for lifting a 40-ton D6 CAT in snow it oughta work for lifting an 800 (?) lb. Scirocco shell on nice solid (warm...) concrete, even a fat-ass Mk2...

:laugh:

Oh right, I should quit making fun of Mk2s. Just bought one...

edit: Forget the helper, unlike on a D6 on a Scir you can reach and run both jacks by yourself; if you can coordinate L & R hands OK you're good to go. Both stroke up, both stroke down, and... yeah OK, I'll shut up now.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Hmmm, it almost looks like a couple guys could lift it. 

If not, maybe attach a bar to the bumper mounts as an attachment point for an engine hoist.

If you're being over run by MK1's, I know of a nice, heated, 30x40 shop in MT that could house a few more...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> I _will_ admit that I'm not sure how we're gonna lift it back onto the jackstands when it comes time to actually assemble the car.


I have moved my MkI shell with three other guys. Yours shouldn't be that much heavier. Throw a BBQ and then you get some instant helpers!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I have moved my MkI shell with three other guys. Yours shouldn't be that much heavier. Throw a BBQ and then you get some instant helpers!





PoorHouse said:


> Hmmm, it almost looks like a couple guys could lift it.
> 
> If not, maybe attach a bar to the bumper mounts as an attachment point for an engine hoist.
> 
> If you're being over run by MK1's, I know of a nice, heated, 30x40 shop in MT that could house a few more...


Jake and Karl, you have both generously offered to babysit some of the cars, but that won't be necessary: Strippy will be gone within weeks and my oldest boy will be driving soon enough, so the Stepchild and the Cabby are as good as dead :sly:. That leaves only the GTI, Marlene, and Shlushy.

The shell weighs 500 pounds, 250 at each end, which as recently as a few months ago I could lift for a good 10 seconds while Petra tweaked the jackstands. As of today, I declare myself officially Old, because, well, no dice.

I think I'll mount Strippy's crusty bumpers to Slushy and use the engine hoist.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Slushy? *Slushy???*

Good thing the Icy One explained how to coordinate use of the left and right hand.

Jacking being the theme of the day and all.:laugh:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> ...redux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, here's the deal. "New grey table decoration?"...he's firmly latched onto Denny, so NLA. 

BUT...I have a fluffy blue-grey one ("Dan'O" - comes declawed, fixed and half way through her lifespan), and "Sochi", snowy white with gold markings.....he's going to "the programme" as soon as I can grab him at a convenient time (sick of the spray on everything and the general tomcatting bull****, yuck). So he'll be nut allergy safe soon enough. Both very handsome cats, both are "surplus" (and there are two others that drift in and out too). I'm sure there are more than enough near you, just go out on your porch. This road seems to be popular for dumping them.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> Good thing the Icy One explained how to coordinate use of the left and right hand.
> 
> Jacking being the theme of the day and all.:laugh:


I had to look at the top of the page to see which forum I was logged into. :what:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> I had to look at the top of the page to see which forum I was logged into. :what:


What are you suggesting? You thought you were on a more mature forum?  


_Really_?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> What are you suggesting? You thought you were on a more mature forum?
> 
> 
> _Really_?


I shall take the 5th on this one.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...Jacking being the theme of the day and all...


Did I go there (explicitly)? Notice I did *not!*



Eistreiber said:


> ...Both stroke up, both stroke down, and... yeah OK, I'll shut up now.



And as for this:



echassin said:


> You thought you were on a more mature forum?


Quoth the *Geezer >>*



echassin said:


> As of today, *I declare myself officially Old.*


:laugh:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> Slushy? *Slushy???*
> 
> Good thing the Icy One explained how to coordinate use of the left and right hand.
> 
> Jacking being the theme of the day and all.:laugh:


Seems like this thread has been _satisfying _for *many* folks. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Seems like this thread has been _satisfying _for *many* folks. :thumbup:





pchassin said:


> Joe, can I get you a cigarette?


:laugh:


----------



## JimRocco (Mar 2, 2014)

You might want to consider using a lever and fulcrum to lift the shell to place the jack stands. (Some blocking may be necessary)

It is quick, easy and inexpensive. A 2X4 and a few blocks of wood work good. No jacks to buy and no coordinated hand stroking involved. 

I have lifted many objects using this method which weight upwards of 2000 lbs in order to place rollers or skates under them, one corner at time.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an engine hoist so I'll just install the bumper mounts and anchor the hoist's chain the them, lift the front onto the jackstands, then do the same at the rear.

But that's after we paint it. I actually like it on the mattress .


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I like how you put this Scirocco body on a mattress :thumbup:

Now that you have found the transmission that you were looking for to move build closer to being finished, do you think this Scirocco will be a Cincy this year?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

California 16v said:


> do you think this Scirocco will be a Cincy this year?


I _could_, but Petra specifically stated, at the beginning of this project, that she doesn't want to be around me if I do this thing gangbang-style like I usually do.

She's standing over me and curtly said: "correct". :heart:. I'm thinking next year.

I did get a lot off Strippy yesterday:

The cabin is totally devoid of everything. I put big garbage items aside for later disposal and cut up the littler stuff to put in the regular garbage., I got lucky because Garbage Day is Wednesday, so they took a full can, and it was empty again just in time to fill it up again. No mess :thumbup:

I still have the engine bay, bottom, and wheel wells to clear, but the shell will be completely bare when I'm done. That way Craig can either take it whole to keep as a "spare" racecar shell (I hope, _hint, hint_ ), or at least I can Sawzall the thing more easily into panels that can be left out for the steel scavengers. Several people have told me that they do rounds pretty thoroughly before Garbage Day.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*R.I.P. 12/??/1984 to 03/08/2014*

Stripping Strippy continues; here's where we're at:




Every last "irrelevant" part is off the car. Karl wants the power steering stuff so I'll take that out whole with the rack.

Even though the car has no cooling or charging system, the thing still can move [briefly] under its own power, steer, and brake, but today is its last day on Life Support: I'll drain the oil, pump out the gas, remove the tank, lines, and CIS, at which point it'll be Official.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Strippy*

Do you plan to get rid of Strippy whole, doors, hood, bumpers or? If you can't rid yourself of it and you plan on saws alling it up Id need a small section of right quarter panel If I may.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Stripping continues.

The cabin, with just the shift linkage and related bits:

I kept the harness and the plug so I can decide how to handle those later.

The engine bay is also almost clear:

Today was the first day I got a real look at the transmission. The ATF is crystal clear, the axles are the same as for the 5 speed, at a lot (not all) of the grime appears to have come from higher up, i.e.: the engine.

Always fun to note, the JH with 107000 miles still has the cylinder hatching and has no top-of-the-cylinder ridging whatsoever. Every JH I've ever had is like that :thumbup:

Lastly:

The screwdriver is pointing at a rubber hose which was used to splice a new[er] section of high pressure fuel feed line under the car into the old section of line that cannot be accessed without removing the rack. This is another example of the loads of work that a P.O. did to keep the car on the road. It is also another example of why I think these cars need to be gone through thoroughly, piece by piece, before you allow loved ones to ride in them. The list of unsafe things we've all found on these cars is mind-boggling: wheels falling off, broken unibodies, blown wheel cylinders, and now fire risk. It's a wonder to me that nobody's been hurt.

*Assume nothing*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ooof! What an ordeal:

Rusted fasteners and even an inner CV that was stubbornly stuck to the drive flange , but it's all on the floor and the shell is ready to be outta here; "Craig, please come to the white courtesy phone".

Everything needs refurbishment, but at this point the whole endeavor seems possible


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey:



The rigged up wood thing holds the torque converter in position. Bentley implied it was undesireable to have it come out unless necessary.

On a lighter note, the fact that this 16V really _is_ gonna be automatic is apparently sinking in, because the silent disapproval is deafening .


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I don't know about y'all, but I wouldn't say I'm in the disapproving category. Creating something that maybe never was done before? Cool in my book.

But I gotta say, it's just plain WEIRD to see an autotragic in a Mk1 anything. :screwy:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> ...But I gotta say, it's just plain WEIRD to see an autotragic in a Mk1 anything. :screwy:


The autotragic is going into a MK2 Joe... a Mk2!

That's what makes it OK. :laugh:

[and besides (full disclosure) I gotta own up, I'm the guy who suggested it. In my own defense, I may have been just a teensy bit loaded at the time.]

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

echassin said:


>




Considering what a pile the car was the floors look quite nice.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Considering what a pile the car was the floors look quite nice.


...for a planted aquarium. is that Java moss? I have some shrimp that would like that. :laugh:

As for the autotragic? No issues here, if it keeps another one on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> The autotragic is going into a MK2 Joe... a Mk2!
> 
> That's what makes it OK. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Loaded, schmoaded. A bigger pile of b.s. hasn't wafted my way in a long time!!!

I know what got consumed in our casa.
It was a Sunday morning, 'bout 11am, we were all on our second pot of java. Maybe blame it on a caffeine buzz if you are desperate enough to pawn it off on external influences.

If'n you was smart, you'da said you were having pity on the Mrs. of the household and knew that E needed something to keep himself busy. Otherwise, you'da expected him to go stir crazy.

Next time, let me know what kind of a state you are in, I'll brew up some decaf.:wave:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I helped a buddy do an auto-to-manual swap in his Mk1, and I seem to remember the slushbox weighed a TON compared to the manual transmission. I know you're not caring as much about weight on this as car compared to the stepchild,but have you broken out the scale for the weight comparison?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't compared, but my guess is that if you include the extra mass of the manual flywheel and clutch, overall weight would be about the same. Remember that the auto only uses the thin drive plate.


----------



## JimRocco (Mar 2, 2014)

echassin said:


> I haven't compared, but my guess is that if you include the extra mass of the manual flywheel and clutch, overall weight would be about the same. Remember that the auto only uses the thin drive plate.


Don't forget the auto has the torque converter, flex plate, pump, valve body, clutch plates, ect. compared to just a fly wheel, clutch and gears in the manual trans.

I'm sure you will weight both the manual and auto trans with respected components to determine the difference now that it has been brought up, but I would bet the auto will weight 20 -25 lbs more.


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*you might be right but.*



JimRocco said:


> Don't forget the auto has the torque converter, flex plate, pump, valve body, clutch plates, ect. compared to just a fly wheel, clutch and gears in the manual trans.
> 
> I'm sure you will weight both the manual and auto trans with respected components to determine the difference now that it has been brought up, but I would bet the auto will weight 20 -25 lbs more.


The thread is titled" The "How Did I Get Here?" Chick's Scirocco build thread". Once the "chick" parks her svelte frame in the the drivers seat she automatically(pun intended) has a significant power to weight advantage over most men in the same car and the "little black dress" can be worn with those heels tearing up the streets of Burr Ridge with out any thought of heel to toeing .Now If it was me building the car, I would rebuild the trans so that it can handle the extra horsepower generated from a low boost turbo(same goes for the engine) just to compensate for any performance loss of the auto and to make it the ultimate grocery getter.


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Porsches had automatics*



echassin said:


> Okey Dokey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be wrong, I thought I was once told that the auto transmission you are putting in is the same used in 924's and 944's ,different casings of course.Plus it is a means to an end.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd still do a service on it, maybe clean the valve body, and if at all possible install an external cooler in front of the radiator along with synthetic fluids. Those things were designed for 70hp and a 6000ish redline.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

This looks helpful, looks like you can tap the case for an external cooler.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4516976-The-010-Lost-Knowledge-Thread


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*read your own link*



SciroccoPowered said:


> I'd still do a service on it, maybe clean the valve body, and if at all possible install an external cooler in front of the radiator along with synthetic fluids. Those things were designed for 70hp and a 6000ish redline.


The vw engineers might have designed it to mate to a 70hp engine,porsche engineers designed it to mate to a 140plus hp 924/944 powerplant. But as your link states guys in the vanagon crowd are coupling the 010 to TURBOCHARGED WRX engines well inexcess of 200hp...and as I recall now, it was a local shops (Affordable German) owner who stated that the 010 was pretty stout and he was also using it mated to a WRX powerplant in his Vanagon.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vnichw said:


> The vw engineers might have designed it to mate to a 70hp engine,porsche engineers designed it to mate to a 140plus hp 924/944 powerplant. But as your link states guys in the vanagon crowd are coupling the 010 to TURBOCHARGED WRX engines well inexcess of 200hp...and as I recall now, it was a local shops (Affordable German) owner who stated that the 010 was pretty stout and he was also using it mated to a WRX powerplant in his Vanagon.


And here we have the crossroads of my driveway.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The plan is to fix any leaks, run it as is, and go from there.

Now as they say: "_A little help here please!_". I ran the 16V and the donor speedos on the same drill and they read different. No problem, I'll just switch the speedos, and fix the donor's odometer while I'm at it...

...except that I couldn't get the odometer to work.

I know it's a long shot, but can anyone spare a speedo from an automatic Mk2 Scirocco? :what:.

At 41 mph the 16V reads only 35mph, it's not awful but not acceptable either :thumbdown:.


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

echassin said:


> The plan is to fix any leaks, run it as is, and go from there.
> 
> Now as they say: "_A little help here please!_". I ran the 16V and the donor speedos on the same drill and they read different. No problem, I'll just switch the speedos, and fix the donor's odometer while I'm at it...
> 
> ...



If not, there is a place in Elk Grove Village that repairs speedos and other auto electronics .For the life of me I can not recall their name ,but its been a few years.

Okay I had to google it, Butz Automotive..


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

The speedos have a number at the bottom center. What are they?" On the s2 auto? I may have something in the speedo box. But there is a chance that needles are broken and that you may have to transfer one. 

Let me know those #s and I'll look this evening. 

El t


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Guessing the automatics do not use the same gear at the end of the speedo cable like the manuals do?

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, the cable and gear are very different. Repairing the auto speedo is no longer an option .

The only number I see is on the bottom of the speedo face: 1540, and that's the number on both speedos even though the auto's is a 120 mph unit and the 16V is 140 mph 

Now it's occuring to me that all I'd need to do is switch the faces? That'd be easy.

Edit: I just checked and changing the faces would make things worse: I need the 16V speedo to read 41 mph with the drill full blast. Now it reads 35. With the auto face on the 16V speedo, it'd read 30. Crud.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Why not just swap the speedo bits from one odometer to the other. There's only a spring and a magnet that determines how the speedo reacts. It's been a while since I've had mine apart but I seem to remember it being easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Yes, the cable and gear are very different. Repairing the auto speedo is no longer an option .
> 
> The only number I see is on the bottom of the speedo face: 1540, and that's the number on both speedos even though the auto's is a 120 mph unit and the 16V is 140 mph
> 
> ...


That would tell me then that both of them should read the same. The 82 came with a speedo that read up to 85 MPH (1540). I was able to source another with the 120 (IIRC)



















My guess is that you have crud in the spring in the back. It can be cleaned and Lightly lubricated then you should try the drill again....all else fails use this in a phone craddle until we can find the right speedo for you









that should do too...we nee to find the ats tech note....BRB


20v_boost said:


> Why not just swap the speedo bits from one odometer to the other. There's only a spring and a magnet that determines how the speedo reacts. It's been a while since I've had mine apart but I seem to remember it being easy.




*But what we need is a tech note : 
HERE-->http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4443036-ginster-swaps-an-odometer-(56k-wait-wha-go-get-another-brownie)*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you spare the 120 mph unit? I'd like to test it in the same drill because there's no way for me to know which one of mine is accurate. Hopefully yours would match one of mine and I could do a "two out of three" thing and use whichever "wins" (I'd need to keep your 120 mph unit, mine's garbage now).


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Can you spare the 120 mph unit? I'd like to test it in the same drill because there's no way for me to know which one of mine is accurate. Hopefully yours would match one of mine and I could do a "two out of three" thing and use whichever "wins" (I'd need to keep your 120 mph unit, mine's garbage now).


The 120 made it into the 82, but I may have another in diferent states of disaray... I will go to my box this evening and see what I got.. Busted needles Im sure.:laugh:

I'll report back:thumbup:

I have been looking for the gear repair tech note that Timbo had from ATS...however these have moved and I can not find the correct location..

Maybe this will be of use!
http://www.cabby-info.com/Files/RepairingTheOdometer.pdf


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

other link of interest:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=292298&highlight=odometer+repair


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I've tried super glue, axial scribes on the shaft, and even drilling through and pinning the gears. These work temporarily for me. I find that the problem is that the odometer mechanism wears unevenly in such a way that it binds and causes the gear to slip. I think the best thing to do is to find a working odometer.

Both speedo needles are set to the correct "home" position left of the stop pin right? I've found that my 140mph speedo is very damn close when setup like that. A little gps verification and needle adjustment will get you within 1 mph of a target speed. I think you should just use the 140 mph speedo and drive it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

vnichw said:


> and as I recall now, it was a local shops (Affordable German) owner who stated that the 010 was pretty stout and he was also using it mated to a WRX powerplant in his Vanagon.


You might want to go ask Bill just what he has in that Vanagon, 'cause it's not a WRX engine, it's the 6 cylinder SVX motor, and I could've swore his van is a manual, and it is also a Syncro.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> I've tried super glue, axial scribes on the shaft, and even drilling through and pinning the gears. These work temporarily for me. I find that the problem is that the odometer mechanism wears unevenly in such a way that it binds and causes the gear to slip. I think the best thing to do is to find a working odometer.
> 
> Both speedo needles are set to the correct "home" position left of the stop pin right? I've found that my 140mph speedo is very damn close when setup like that. A little gps verification and needle adjustment will get you within 1 mph of a target speed. I think you should just use the 140 mph speedo and drive it.
> 
> ...


The grey gear was slipping on the donor speedo too, I got that fixed and broke the tiny gear that drives the trip odo .

In any case, knowing now that the speedos are both "1540's", my plan is indeed to use the 16V 140mph speedo and see what we get.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> The grey gear was slipping on the donor speedo too, I got that fixed and broke the tiny gear that drives the trip odo .
> 
> In any case, knowing now that the speedos are both "1540's", my plan is indeed to use the 16V 140mph speedo and see what we get.


FWIW, the determining factor here is the gear on the other end of the speedometer cable. All the speedometers should be (theoretically) the same, though there is always bound to be some error.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> FWIW, the determining factor here is the gear on the other end of the speedometer cable. All the speedometers should be (theoretically) the same, though there is always bound to be some error.


The 5 speeds need different speedo gears because the speedo is driven off the gear stack, before the diff's ring and pinion, ergo each ring and pinion needs a specific speedo gear.

On the automatic, the speedo gear is driven off the diff ring, so having a Scirocco should make things right. I'm guessing one of my speedos was off, and I'm guessing it's the donor speedo because it looks like someone was inside it before me (the needle didn't sit on the pin at rest).

Today I started making a "kit" of nice auto parts, and I started cleaning the engine to keep as a spare for the GTI. No pics, it's time for milk and cookies :wave:.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

E

Do you need me to look for anything in the box of speedos?

El t.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> E
> 
> Do you need me to look for anything in the box of speedos?
> 
> El t.


No sir, but I would love to see you spin all the "1540's" you have with the same drill and confirm they read about the same.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> No sir, but I would love to see you spin all the "1540's" you have with the same drill and confirm they read about the same.


Something tells me that you spun the 140 speedo and got something different than the other 2?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Something tells me that you spun the 140 speedo and got something different than the other 2?


I only spun two:

16V: 35 mph

8V auto: 41 mph

I want you to spin all of yours, ideally with my drill. I guess I should ship it to you :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey, some updates on the transmission:

Without weighing anything, I can indeed confirm that the auto is quite a bit heavier than the 5 speed, even if one includes the flywheel and pressure plate. In fact, my arthritic shoulders estimate that an 010 weighs about as much as a short block .

Anyhoo, here we are after 5 mind-numbing hours of scraping 1/4 thick gritty greasy grime of the thing yesterday, and repeatedly cleaning the work area (no solvents yet):



Today I'll start with a toothbrush and keep going until it's all clean. I don't want to hit it with a pressure washer for fear of damaging something, and Bentley has numerous warnings in it that before the thing is opened, it and the work area needs to be *spotless*.

As far as opening the thing is concerned, it works perfectly but has three separate leaks: the transmission (ATF) pan gasket, the final drive (hypoid) cover gasket, and the so-called "2nd gear piston" cover (I don't know that is yet), which is the round flat thing on the backside of the transmission. I have an overhaul kit on the way but I need to clean everything before doing any real work on it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ooof... It took about 8 hours with gasoline, brushes and picks, but the transmission is clean enough to reseal, and after that, detailing:




I wasn't sure how far the thing can tip, so I did the bottom by tilting the unit 45 degrees one side at a time, while laying on the floor with a light :screwy:.

Just for comparison, here's "before":


While I was working, the UPS guy delivered a care package from Karl:

It looks like Karl wanted it for Rommel, but then Rommel decided to give it to Marlene (he's been hitting her up to come stay with him in Colorado. So sweet :heart.

Because I'm a glutton for punishment, I also went ahead and cleaned the engine, so I could add it to my stack-o-spares:


That was quite a few weeks securing the car, stripping it, and prepping the donor organs, so I think I'll take a bit of a break...

...see you tomorrow :wave:.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I can see everyone's having trouble containing their excitement at this automatic conversion . These past few weeks have taken their toll, so I took it easy today, attending to the first of many details that'll make the conversion work.

To wit: the throttle cable on the automatic cars is spring loaded at its insertion into the throttle body, yielding about 1/2" of "give". I'm not sure why, except that the pedal actuates a lever on the transmission, and that lever in turn pulls on the throttle body (two separate cables). Figuring VW would never spend so much as a dime on something pointless, I wanted to reproduce the feature on the 16V throttle body.

The problem is that the spring loaded mechanism is straight:

This will only work on an 8V throttle body, where the cable is a straight shot. Unfortunately the 16V uses a pulley to actuate the butterflies at a 90 degree angle.

Rather than modify the 8V or the 16V throttle bodies, I did this:


Full throttle with the spring compressed:


The VW throttle cable isn't long enough, so I used an added length that already has a "bullet" on the end of it to capture the collar that actuates the butterfly lever. The added section will be spliced into the stock cable when the time comes, so the proper length is set.

The additional cable section is made of Titanium and was a generous contribution to Petra's project by the hospital I work at . It's *very* flexible and *VERY* tough.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

That right there is an exceptional piece of engineering, Eric. Just the sort of attention to detail we all expect in this build. Bravo!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update, as prepping all of the donor bits continues.

The "done" pile:

Of note:
1) The automatic transmission has 90mm drive flanges, so I'm using 90mm axles left over from another project.
2) I rigged up a nice cover for the shifter slot with a scrap of vinyl flooring (very flexible), which slides in rails on the back of the shift bezel. 
3)The donor steering rack leaks and the 5 speed rack I got off that junkyard 16V is bone dry. The only difference between the two is the bracket onto which the 5 speed linkage mounts, but since it doesn't impinge on any of the automatic stuff, I'll use the 5 speed rack "as-is".

Decrusted stuff ready to be touched up and/or painted:

The shifter has a light wired in showing which gear is selected, spliced into the interior lighting. Also, the shifter lockout mechanism was missing, but I was able to reconstruct it with bits from my various " I might need this someday" drawers.

Here's the speedometer cable which I'll convert to "one-piece", along with the transmission mount and starter heat shield which need electrolysis to decrust them (like I did for the bumper rebars):

The starter heat shield needs some patch work, which I can only do after it's decrusted.

Lastly, since the donor will not be getting a new lease on Life in my hands, the 16V gearbox and all the bits needed to run it are in my Shop-o-Spares:




The plan henceforth:
Decrust those last few bits, paint all the bits, reseal and regasket the transmission, detail the transmission, paint the car, assemble the car .

Edit: For those of you who object to money talk, avert your eyes now. For the rest of you, we're at $8880 and the shell is still bare :screwy:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

BTW I have a couple of extra auto starters if you happen to need one:thumbup: One was really clean an pretty:thumbup::thumbup: like all the clean stuff you got going


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm, I hear it's a good idea to keep a spare automatic starter on hand...

What I'd _really_ like is a better heat shield for it. Ours is patch-able (sp?), but I'd rather have one that doesn't need patching.


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

echassin said:


> ...... For those of you who object to money talk, avert your eyes now. For the rest of you, we're at $8880 and the shell is still bare :screwy:


Hello, Hagerty's? :wave:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Hmmm, I hear it's a good idea to keep a spare automatic starter on hand...
> 
> What I'd _really_ like is a better heat shield for it. Ours is patch-able (sp?), but I'd rather have one that doesn't need patching.


Yes to the "keep a spare on hand." The heat from the exhaust generally kills them. So knowing this, and having a crappy heat shield in-hand, this sounds like an excellent fabrication project for Eric - a new, improved heat shield design.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Yes to the "keep a spare on hand." The heat from the exhaust generally kills them. So knowing this, and having a crappy heat shield in-hand, this sounds like an excellent fabrication project for Eric - a new, improved heat shield design.


Judging from the poor condition of the donor's heat shield, I wonder how many of said starters cooked because the heat shield was outright missing.

I don't know about "improved", but fixing this heat shield _was_ quite a project.

First I had to boil it like the bumper rebars and that dead hooker (I also did the transmission mount):


Then I had to fix it:

The hump in the middle is a patch I had to weld in, and as usual, I took the pic only _after_ grinding the welds .

The mount:


Gotta paint up all these stripped parts, then I can get back to bodywork. The snow in yesterday's pic, just 24 hours ago, is gone and it feels like a summer day :screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> Hmmm, I hear it's a good idea to keep a spare automatic starter on hand...
> 
> What I'd _really_ like is a better heat shield for it. Ours is patch-able (sp?), but I'd rather have one that doesn't need patching.


Relaying the starter will also help too, and was a fix VW came up with for this. But, a better heat shield would be a better solution. My MkV has heat shield material on the firewall to protect it, and I imagine that most modern factory turbo cars have this stuff-A thick aluminum rigid blanket type thing. Maybe you can use some of this?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I've hit an obstacle, and as they say, "a little help here, please!"

I don't imagine there are many 010 experts hanging around, but if someone knows or can steer me to someone who knows:

This is where the second gear brake piston goes, showing the actuating rod in as far as it will go (minus the piston so you can see the offending rod). The rod sticks out so the cover won't go back on. Tapping it gets it stuck in a little further, but not enough. I can feel and vaguely see something hanging out into the depths of the rod's bore, and I can't clear the bore of it.



The piston assembly came out with no problem and I didn't move anything on the trans, so I don't know what could have dropped down into the way, or how to move it.

The only thing of note: there was a broken circlip in the piston assembly, but I got both pieces out, so I don't think that should have anything to do with this.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

E,

When you moved it around for cleaning did you by anychance moved any of the 2 levers that connect to the accelerator and shifter cables?

T


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> E,
> 
> When you moved it around for cleaning did you by anychance moved any of the 2 levers that connect to the accelerator and shifter cables?
> 
> T


The throttle levers move easily so for sure I moved them. I kept the shift lever in Park while cleaning and until the rod jammed. Bentley says to keep the unit horizontal while removing the 2nd gear brake adjustment screw, which I did. This is to keep the brake band from jamming, which mine appears to be anyways.

I was able to randomly get the rod all the way in after removing the adjustment screw, but the rod has to come out to assemble the piston, and it won't go back in.

I guess I have to open the trans


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> The throttle levers move easily so for sure I moved them. I kept the shift lever in Park while cleaning and until the rod jammed. Bentley says to keep the unit horizontal while removing the 2nd gear brake adjustment screw, which I did. This is to keep the brake band from jamming, which mine appears to be anyways.
> 
> I was able to randomly get the rod all the way in after removing the adjustment screw, but the rod has to come out to assemble the piston, and it won't go back in.
> 
> I guess I have to open the trans


I know that rod goes thru the bands and it should be able to be seen if the cover is taken apart. It sound not so fun right now.


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Relaying the starter will also help too, and was a fix VW came up with for this. But, a better heat shield would be a better solution. My MkV has heat shield material on the firewall to protect it, and I imagine that most modern factory turbo cars have this stuff-A thick aluminum rigid blanket type thing. Maybe you can use some of this?


Most race cars use a Ford type remote solenoid when the starter is close to the motor/exhaust. it enables the starter (solenoid) to work when it's hot.
you could also wrap the starter with a heat resistant blanket. i have one that i can bring over if you want to use it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Shrttrackr said:


> Most race cars use a Ford type remote solenoid when the starter is close to the motor/exhaust. it enables the starter (solenoid) to work when it's hot.
> you could also wrap the starter with a heat resistant blanket. i have one that i can bring over if you want to use it.


I'd like to see it for sure, thanks.

As for the transmission, I was so close to being done yesterday that when things went to isht I almost let my temper get the best of me (think "transmission through windshield of GTI"), but after a night's sleep, I'm looking at this as an [unwanted] learning "opportunity".

I had to tear down the GTI's gearbox a few years ago, which was similarly daunting at first, but in the end is the part of the car I'm most proud of.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey dokey, big day, mostly successful, some ufcking up, but I know a lot more today than I did yesterday about 010 transmissions .

Lots-o-bits:


The screwdriver is pointing at the problem part:

This is the actuating rod for the 2nd gear brake band adjustment screw (don't feel bad, I didn't know what that was until today ).

I had to take the whole transmission apart because the rod wouldn't come out the way it went in. It would only come out by sending it all the way into the case. Here's why:


This is how it's supposed to look, after some massaging with an Inertial Impaction Device:

The bent rod and the broken circlip on the piston assembly imply to me that excessive force was used at some point in servicing the transmission, and miraculously it all worked . If it weren't for the leaking piston cover, I'da never known (until it failed completely...)

I got the thing mostly back together but used a bit of excessive force of my own, and broke a so-called "turbine shaft piston ring", which I just ordered from VW, along with a "2nd gear brake piston seal (#45 in the ETKA picture). The VW sytem was down and he couldn't tell me if they're available, which has me a wreck, I'll admit. Can one of you parts Gurus find out?

"Carl or Chris, please locate one of the white courtesy phones".


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Have you used busdepot.com ? I can usually find stuff with them.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Busdepot didn't have it, but I did find one online in case VW doesn't have it.

Big day today: it was just 3 weeks ago that we brought the donor home, and I'm happy to say that, well, I'll let the picture do the talking:

I wanted Petra to do a dramatic melancholy pose, but her smile betrays her (in fact, she couldn't stop laughing with Joy). The shell is off to its new life as a race car :wave:.

I also got all the donor bits painted:






I'm stuck until VW gets the needed transmission bits in, but that'll give my weary bones a rest.

Then it's assemble the transmission and get started on the body paint.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


>


...and if I hadn't busted that turbine shaft piston ring, this would all be assembled already :banghead:.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> No sir, but I would love to see you spin all the "1540's" you have with the same drill and confirm they read about the same.


*Confirmed!* my 1540's are 5 mphs with in range of each other, I had a 1700 somthing and also a motometer speedo. One of those was off.



echassin said:


> Hmmm, I hear it's a good idea to keep a spare automatic starter on hand...
> 
> What I'd _really_ like is a better heat shield for it. Ours is patch-able (sp?), but I'd rather have one that doesn't need patching.


I'll try and remember to dig the starter with the "good" heat-shield on it


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> *Confirmed!* my 1540's are 5 mphs with in range of each other, I had a 1700 somthing and also a motometer speedo. One of those was off.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and remember to dig the starter with the "good" heat-shield on it


BTW, let me know before you put the starter on to the car. Maybe I can get that shield to you in time..:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, I think we're set on the heat shield. It came out nice after welding and 1500 degree grill paint, plus Craig gave me a heat blanket that looks like it goes on a spacecraft :thumbup:.

Edit: VW just called me, they do not have the "turbine shaft piston ring", that a dealer in Missouri might have it, but he said they might not part with it 

The part # is 010 323 557A, if someone happens to have one lying around...

I'll check that e-vender I found too.

I hope we find one, cuz without it we're f- uuuuuuuuucked.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

eric worldimpex seems to have it.
http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-pistonring_38392.html


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Thanks for the offer, I think we're set on the heat shield. It came out nice after welding and 1500 degree grill paint, plus Craig gave me a heat blanket that looks like it goes on a spacecraft :thumbup:.
> 
> Edit: VW just called me, they do not have the "turbine shaft piston ring", that a dealer in Missouri might have it, but he said they might not part with it
> 
> ...


Check with sciroccohal. He had a whole transmission that he was giving away. In the meantime I'll ask the vanagon matrix. :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Found this PDF on line.

Maybe they may have something:
http://www.daccoinc.com/pdfs/catalogs/VW_010_087_089_090.pdf


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

echassin said:


> Edit: VW just called me, they do not have the "turbine shaft piston ring", that a dealer in Missouri might have it, but he said they might not part with it
> 
> The part # is 010 323 557A, if someone happens to have one lying around...
> 
> ...


That dealer is: 
The Dean Team of Ballwin 
15121 Manchester Road 
Ballwin, MO 63011
636-227-0100


Oh, and they show 2 in stock.

(yes, I work in a VW dealership parts dept)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies. The VW dealer in MO is shipping one out today, might be here tomorrow-ish.

I hope I don't break the new one trying to put in on, I already got a $51 penalty for man-handling the old one :facepalm:


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

I just inherited a bunch of old factory repair manuals from an _OLD_ tech that retired, and I believe I saw one for the VW automatic transmission... There are a lot of factory training manuals as well, I need to go through them, but once I have figured out what I'm keeping, I'll have to post up what is available if anyone wants...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd love to know the proper procedure for getting the "turbine shaft piston ring" into position without breaking it, if there are any tips in the manual for that :thumbup:


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll look to see that the manual I'm thinking of does cover the 010 trans, and if it does, I'll ship the whole manual to you, no charge.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Black92EightValve said:


> I'll look to see that the manual I'm thinking of does cover the 010 trans, and if it does, I'll ship the whole manual to you, no charge.


I really love this forum


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

vnichw said:


> The vw engineers might have designed it to mate to a 70hp engine,porsche engineers designed it to mate to a 140plus hp 924/944 powerplant. But as your link states guys in the vanagon crowd are coupling the 010 to TURBOCHARGED WRX engines well inexcess of 200hp...and as I recall now, it was a local shops (Affordable German) owner who stated that the 010 was pretty stout and he was also using it mated to a WRX powerplant in his Vanagon.


They're the ones with the trans coolers, and i wouldn't doubt there are also some other differences on the inside too. Just trying to cover the bases as you should when increasing the power going to any transmission.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The new piston ring is already here :thumbup::

That little thing cost $51 :what:. Hopefully that'll teach me to rush .

I was able to get it into position without breaking it by sliding it over a thin plastic sleeve. It's the dark band on the right side of the shaft:


A little lube and the shaft slides right in :sly::


And here we are with the torque converter, governer, and various bits installed:




It feels good to know that it's not like this anymore:


I admit I'm anxious to see if it'll work right. The book kept harping on how spotless, dust-free, and lint-free everything had to be, and I'm certain _some_ dust got in there . The O.R.'s we joint replacement folks use have so-called Laminar Flow that processes all the air in the room every 3 minutes. I'm pretty sure _that_ would have been clean enough, but I doubt the hospital woulda let me use it for the transmission...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, that thing looks great. What did you use for paint on the case?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> I admit I'm anxious to see if it'll work right. The book kept harping on how spotless, dust-free, and lint-free everything had to be, and I'm certain _some_ dust got in there . The O.R.'s we joint replacement folks use have so-called Laminar Flow that processes all the air in the room every 3 minutes. I'm pretty sure _that_ would have been clean enough, but I doubt the hospital woulda let me use it for the transmission...


Ya shoulda asked.
But, wait...you've got the i.d. _and_ the password to get in.
We coulda done it in the middle of the night when all the uptight, managerial types were home safe in their beds.

That woulda been sweet.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Ya shoulda asked.
> But, wait...you've got the i.d. _and_ the password to get in.
> We coulda done it in the middle of the night when all the uptight, managerial types were home safe in their beds.
> 
> That woulda been sweet.


I can imagine someone from the night staff stumbling upon us: "Oh, hiya Doc, wachoodooin here at this time of the n--*WHAT THE UFCK???*



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Damn, that thing looks great. What did you use for paint on the case?


Duplicolor Caliper Paint. I usually clean stuff well enough that a mist of paint is all it takes to brighten things and keep them from tarnishing; super thin so it won't peel. This time the metal was so dark that I had to use a "real" coat of paint, which will probably peel. We'll see *shrug*. If it does, my neighbor has a guy who'll soda blast it and we'll do the mist coat.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> The O.R.'s we joint replacement folks use have so-called Laminar Flow that processes all the air in the room every 3 minutes. I'm pretty sure _that_ would have been clean enough, but I doubt the hospital woulda let me use it for the transmission...


Lol, the first time I stepped in to an O.R. during a renovation when they were installing new air handlers, that was the first thing I thought of too: "I bet this would be a kick-ass room to assemble an engine!"

I also have been greedily eyeballing some of the surgical equipment down in Sterile Processing and think of how many mechanical uses some of that stuff would have. :sly:

Brendan


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

echassin said:


> The new piston ring is already here :thumbup::
> 
> 
> A little lube and the shaft slides right in :sly::



After it was all back together, did you have leftover parts like we did when we rebuilt mine ?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Shrttrackr said:


> After it was all back together, did you have leftover parts like we did when we rebuilt mine ?


Now be nice . It worked, didn't it???

All joking aside,when I went to lubricate the large new O-ring that seals the final drive case from the transmission case, it was missing, when I *know* I installed it . Turns out when I yanked the tape off after painting the case, the O-ring came with and it was in the garbage, which goes out today :facepalm: *found it, phew*.

@Brendan: what sort of work do you do in O.R.'s?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> @Brendan: what sort of work do you do in O.R.'s?


I.T. stuff, so sometimes we get called in when a critical device goes down so we have to scrub up and fix it asap. But we also are usually involved in renovation projects when it comes to new I.T. equipment so we are usually around during the last phases of construction when they build a new wing or re-fit existing areas. Lately though I am on a Windows 7 project, we have a team convert PC's to Windows 7 and I get to go in afterwards and fix everything that doesn't work. 

Brendan


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

echassin said:


> A little lube and the shaft slides right in :sly::


That has got to be the cleanest and nicest 010 I've ever seen (also the first one I've ever seen). But seriously, most 020's wish they looked like that.

My dream for an "automatic" is to add servos to the clutch and shifter on a manual box and build my own "DSG" controlled with an arduino or something. Oh and sign up for AAA.

-Alex


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Oh and sign up for AAA.




I need to do all of our Spring chores and wait for things to warm up a bit more before resuming bodywork, but the huge pile of parts in the basement, while "ready to go", is, of course, not _entirely_ "ready to go", meaning there are still countless details to attend to.

Priority one , since it'll be a while before the trans goes in, is to protect the torque converter from unwanted movement. I made up a new rig that is easily adjusted to hold everything perfectly still:


I also assembled the starter, its rear mount (goes to the back of the engine block), the heatshield, and the wiring (which would be tough to do on the car, behind the engine):

The heat shield and the silicone shielding for the wire are IMO a good start, but maybe I'll work on a way to add the heat blanket Craig provided.

Lastly, on the manual cars the alternator wire goes to the starter and current then flows back to the battery (+) via that huge starter wire. That's fine when the starter is in front of the engine, but with the starter in back, it makes less sense. So I made up a new [big] wire that'll go straight from the alternator to the battery (+), following the same course as the blue exciter wire.


----------



## JimRocco (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally I would put a new battery cable on that starter before installing. The kind with the top post end molded onto the wire like pictured below.

Those cheap fix it clamp on battery terminals never seem to hold up in the long run. The connection can heating up and cooling down from starting the car and eventually becomes loose and corroded and then you have troubles down the road. 

Sure wouldn't want the wife stranded somewhere when the car won't start, because of a loose cable caused by a cheap quick fix it battery terminal end, if you know what I mean.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

JimRocco said:


> Sure wouldn't want the wife stranded somewhere when the car won't start, because of a loose cable caused by a cheap quick fix it battery terminal end, if you know what I mean.


Unless.........that _IS _the plan. 

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

JimRocco said:


> Sure wouldn't want the wife stranded somewhere when the car won't start, because of a loose cable caused by a cheap quick fix it battery terminal end, if you know what I mean.





scirocco*joe said:


> Unless.........that _IS _the plan.
> 
> :laugh:


Danmit, I've got a cell phone and a credit card on hand at all times.
Any maneuver like the above gets pulled, the next time anyone hears from me it'll be from Jamaica.

Okay, maybe South Beach, Florida...I don't have a passport on me at all times.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> I've got a cell phone and a credit card at all times.
> Any maneuver like the above gets pulled, the next time anyone hears from me it'll be from Jamaica.


Ouch...



JimRocco said:


> Personally I would put a new battery cable on that starter before installing. Those cheap fix it clamp on battery terminals never seem to hold up in the long run.


Lol, I was actually looking at that lug and liked it . It seems a lot sturdier than the crimp style OEM lug that we still have for the (-)/ground.

Today I got a few more details attended to, rear bearing races in:


Passenger side [engine] mount:

I don't like that this side often breaks, and I don't like hard poly. I tried filling a mount with windshield urethane and it's still too hard. This time I figured I'd try a mount filled with silicone. We'll see how it works *shrugs*.

I mangled the driver side [transmission] mount bad enough that I gotta pick up another one tomorrow, which happens to be down the street from my favorite Mexican restaurant *feigns like he planned it all that way*:

"I don't always get mad, but when I do, I prefer a hammer". 

"He is...The Most Interesting Man in The World".


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Kudos to this little shop not far from me that has old VW stuff, they had another mount, which went in easily:


I wrecked the one I tried yesterday by getting it in a bit cockeyed, and I was amazed how stuck it got. I almost had to cut it out.

That brings this week's total cost of ufcking up to $70 (or maybe _sub_total, we still have the weekend ).


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

PM sent, about needing something from your parts car!

Thank you!


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

What's going on here?
The weather is warming up, work has to be getting done, and this thread has dropped to the second page?
What's up, what's up, what's up?????


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

^^^ yeah, that.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

J. Daniel said:


> What's going on here?
> The weather is warming up, work has to be getting done, and this thread has dropped to the second page?
> What's up, what's up, what's up?????


1) It's not _that_ warm .

2) I'm on vacation, enjoying other things with the clan.

3) I'm still beat from a month of retrieving, stripping, disposing of, and fixing the donated parts from the donor car.

But your protest is duely noted and taken under advisement .

As a useless tidbit to nibble on, I present the garage, which is in the midst of the sanitization process that is required to produce a quality paint job:



Everything that can easily be stored in the basement is out. The cars, bikes, mowers and cabinets can all be rolled outside in about 10 minutes for whatever sanding, priming or painting operations are planned, leaving only the compressor and the deep freezer (to be covered and used as the workbench).

This way I can easily "sterilize" the garage ceiling, walls, and after priming and sanding, before paint, and I can easily paint the walls (they need it), when Petra's car shell is painted.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Page 2?

Not acceptable P & E

el t.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Page 2?
> 
> Not acceptable P & E


We beg forgiveness.

The excuses:
Nuthin' much left to do (gotta pace ourselves)
Depressed because of never ending winter
Waiting for Scirocco-building helpers to arrive at our house for a marathon wrenching session
Too cold to prime
Honey-do list
Spring break with kiddies (gotta spend _some_ time with them or they'll put us in bad nursing homes when we are older)
The Wi-Fi reception at our vacation spot was poor
E was busy cleaning and priming garage and who really cares about a picture of a white wall (it does look nice, though. Want us to post a pic of the clean garage?
...Oh wait that's a different thread.)
Napping

Pick your favorite excuse...if you need a different selection, just let me know.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> We beg forgiveness.
> 
> The excuses:
> 
> Spring break with kiddies (gotta spend _some_ time with them or they'll put us in bad nursing homes when we are older).


Those will do, but the above is reasonable and scary


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> E was busy cleaning and priming garage and who really cares about a picture of a white wall?


_I_ care, cuz I had to _do_ it . The garage really looks like a huge paint booth now :thumbup::

We have 5 gallons of a classy tan color for the walls (that and I've been gearing up to Epoxy the floor), but there's no point in doing any of that when it'll all end up pink in the process of painting Petra's car. OTOH I figured I might as well fix up the walls now and get them white so we'll have a good even base for color and so the lighting is optimal for the Scirocco's paint job. I used a primer/paint combo with a bit of gloss so it'll hold up well in case the color coats get delayed for lack of interest :sly:.

The shell slides around easily on that mattress so I'll drag it to the middle of the bigger bay when I work on it.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Those walls do look good.
For those of you who were astute enough to pick up on the plan for an epoxy floor while also being in the know about E's frugal nature, please make note of the ( now fading) patchwork pink floor.

We've been livin' with those pink concrete floors for a few years now, ever since the Step-child got prettied up, might be time to redecorate the garage once all this buiilding is finally done.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> We've been livin' with those pink concrete floors for a few years now, ever since the Step-child got prettied up, might be time to redecorate the garage once all this buiilding is finally done.


Why? They'll just require painting again after the next project.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Why? They'll just require painting again after the next project.


That's easy to deal with: from now on all our cars will be sprayed gray.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> That's easy to deal with: from now on all our cars will be sprayed gray.



Let me know if you ever go cirrus gray please!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Paint the car with the floor paint! Durable paint finish, never any overspray, everyone wins!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

My, but this page has gone on quite the tangent _away_ from the original goal of the thread title.
What does this say about the collective mindset of this group, anyway?

We can't do a paint, some of the concrete (over where Marlene rests) is of a softer concrete and is beginning to crumble.
Though maybe a nice concrete stain would be nice.

Of course, leaving it as is a good option, that would be my first choice.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> My, but this page has gone on quite the tangent _away_ from the original goal of the thread title.
> What does this say about the collective mindset of this group, anyway? .



Well the reality of that is..... well...there is no collective mindset, Bunch of misfits!!

reminds me of a Benny Benassi mix.... insert.... Oh well


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> Those walls do look good.
> For those of you who were *astute* enough to pick up on the plan for an epoxy floor while also being in the know about E's frugal nature, please make note of the ( now fading) patchwork pink floor.
> 
> We've been livin' with those pink concrete floors for a few years now, ever since the Step-child got prettied up, might be time to redecorate the garage once all this buiilding is finally done.


What is this ASS-TOOT you speak of? 

:screwy: :laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> My, but this page has gone on quite the tangent _away_ from the original goal of the thread title.
> What does this say about the collective mindset of this group, anyway?


Just because you think we have a short attention span doesn't mean.... oh look, a kitty!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wait what?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Yeah, a kitty, that's what our garage needs, now that it is so clean (perfect spot for a litter box, just cut a little door flap in the connecting door, all will be well).


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

So can we get back on track on this thread already... I mean really, the more parts that get painted, and new parts acquired, the more shiny there is, and we all know how we like shiny!!!  Or squirrel, that works too...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

:laugh:
http://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/cto/4363045886.html


----------



## sgjii (Nov 14, 2010)

It is even an Automatic!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^Its all based on timing, unfortunately.
E coulda had yet another project...

Oh well, I'm not crazy for plaid, so with that as a justification in my head, I guess its good we got what we got when we got it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

pchassin said:


> ^Its all based on timing, unfortunately.
> E coulda had yet another project...
> 
> Oh well, I'm not crazy for plaid, so with that as a justification in my head, I guess its good we got what we got when we got it.


If you could stop being so SELFISH for a second...

:laugh:

See, the way I see it, Eric would've bought the 75 Scirocco for the auto trans swap in your car and then put the manual trans back in the orange car. That way, a fun early Scirocco would've gone to a deserving home! Namely, yours!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Namely, yours!


No way. We might already be one VW beyond Critical Mass around here...


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

echassin said:


> No way. We might already be one VW beyond Critical Mass around here...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

And allow me to add, one of my favorite Ginsterisms:

*UNPOSSIBLE!*


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey, I told E years ago to just start parking whatever extra cars he wanted in the grass next to the house.

It would improve the general ambiance of the neighborhood (and it sure would be fun to piss off the neighbors).

But he refused. He sure enough did whimper a bit when it showed up. 

If the timing were a bit better I betcha he'd have bought it.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Hey, I told E years ago to just start parking whatever extra cars he wanted in the grass next to the house.
> 
> It would improve the general ambiance of the neighborhood (and it sure would be fun to piss off the neighbors).
> 
> ...


Wait was the whimpering due to the 75? I'm so sorry. I don't want to be the cause of making anyone whimper. If not then you make him cry. 

El t.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Wait was the whimpering due to the 75? I'm so sorry. I don't want to be the cause of making anyone whimper. If not then you make him cry.
> 
> El t.


Not to worry, I'd already seen it.


----------



## JimRocco (Mar 2, 2014)

echassin said:


> Not to worry, I'd already seen it.


I seen the 75 in person about a month ago. It is nice, but I didn't think it was asking price nice ($7500.00).

If it had a manual, was a different exterior and interior color and didn't have a few other things I didn't like (The engine dropped a valve and has had work done to it, has some surface rust spots here and there), I likely would have bought the car. But the guy that is selling the car didn't even want to budge off his asking price. Some one had offered him $4500 at that time and I didn't blame him for turning it down.

If anyone wants to know any specifics about the 75 let me know.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The weather's still been a bit hit-or-miss, but Spring must've officially sprung because yesterday a bunch of stuff popped up in the yard:

It must've been aching to grow because it all appeared at once.

Since the weather is good, we started on the body. Prevailing opinion seems to favor a nicer paint job than my Road Warrior, and I've come to terms with priming the whole thing before putting on any color. Everything first needs to be scuffed so the new paintjob will stick well. We degreased/dewaxed it all and hit everything with 240 grit until any shine was gone.

Yesterday was Petra's birthday, so I got her what I _always_ get her; "Get to work, Beotch!":

Seriously, she did all the nooks and crannies that I couldn't get with the D.A., and those are the very spots that tend to start flaking, because folks don't usually have the patience to scuff them. We also got the doors, hood, hatch, and sunroof sanded. Happy *cough*ty-ninth birthday Mama :heart:.

Here we are after 8 hours, most of which was spent cleaning up :

It's supposed to turn rainy and cold, but I'll mask everything and get it all primed ASAP.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Today was the first time I really stepped into the garage to do any work since last year. 
It's been a cold winter...and I'm all about personal comfort.
We even put Boy #1 to work sanding, since he had been through shop classes at school. E and I decided to have him put his knowledge to work.

All in all a good day.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow 29 years old
well happy birthday to you


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

nos4a2 said:


> Wow 29 years old
> well happy birthday to you



Hmmmm....whyyyy, thank you. 
It was a nice *cough*ty-ninth b-day. Now we are back to workin' it. Today is a taping off day.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ooof, 8 hours of wrapping the shell. I didn't even get to the panels, hopefully tomorrow. It's soaking wet weather today, and it's not expected to be warm and dry enough to spray till Wednesday, so no rush.

Anyhoo, here we are as of now:




I want to get primer and a marker coat only on those areas that will be block sanded, hence the weird tape lines:


Anything that can't be reliably scuffed is covered:

The four body gaps where panels are welded together are taped off, and I stuffed foam into the the gaps between the fenders and the A-pillars to keep primer overspray out. I also taped off the rain gutters for the same reason.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> The four body gaps where panels are welded together are taped off, and I stuffed foam into the the gaps between the fenders and the A-pillars to keep primer overspray out. I also taped off the rain gutters for the same reason.


This is brilliant. Many cars I have owned that received resprays always had annoying primer overspray in the front fender gaps and it always annoys me.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Can you get into a little more detail on the rain gutters? Did you leave the black trim piece on? Was this piece in good shape? Pics please.

-Alex


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Can you get into a little more detail on the rain gutters? Did you leave the black trim piece on? Was this piece in good shape? Pics please.
> 
> -Alex


Leaving the gutter trim pieces in place would result in visible tape lines so that was out of the question. I removed the trim and covered the resulting troughs so primer wouldn't build up there, where one can't sand well, risking a peeling mess. You can see the tape in one of the pictures. I don't want paint build up in the gutters either, so there will be tape lines there when the car's all done, but they'll be hidden under the trim edges. 

I'm using the same approach all over the car: there will be numerous tape lines that delineate refinished sections from sections with serviceable OEM finish that I'm preserving, i.e.: along the rockers, front and rear valences, the lips where glass rests, engine bay, trunk, etc... Those areas will not be sanded, and therefore cannot have new finish applied to them or it will flake. The tape lines will be hidden under body kit sections, seals, trim pieces, etc...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mental note, bring extra auto starter to E&P at Cincy!!

There I just needed to write that


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


>


The other day those flowers made us so happy, knowing that Spring had come at last.

Here they were this morning :what::


The rest of the place:


It's supposed to be warmer tomorrow, so I finished wrapping everything...

...the hood and hatch:


I plopped the hood and the sunroof onto the car so they'll get sprayed along with the shell:

The cavity and the back side of the panels are wrapped separately to keep overspray out.

The red door's frame and backside are covered:



The grey door needs to be ccompletely primed so I sanded all of the edges and hard-to-get spots so there'll hopefully be no flaking paint:


The goal is to degrease, tack, and lay on a bunch of primer tomorrow, then a black guide coat on Thursday, and let it all sit and shrink for a long time before block sanding.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey, some visible signs of progress, everything's primed.

First thing this morning I had to spend a few hours emptying and cleaning the garage, and wiping the panels with degreaser and tack cloths. The driveway looks like we're having another yard sale :

But I like the look of years of accumulated labor .

Then I got two moderate coats of primer on everything:






Finally, it all hardened pretty well after just a few hours, so I went ahead and put the marker coat on:





The marker coat is just cheap rattle can black, since it will all get sanded off (that's the idea)

The primer layed down really well, so I might go straight to 400 grit for blocking, using 240 only for those areas that need work and more primer. We'll see.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks great, i'm on the edge of my seat for more!

Brendan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I love to see all of the hard work associated with body work come together at this stage. Good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Finally, it all hardened pretty well after just a few hours, so I went ahead and put the marker coat on:


For what it's worth, I'm liking the mottled look.
I'd be fine with driving it around like that for a while, but my vote was overruled.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

pchassin said:


> For what it's worth, I'm liking the mottled look.
> I'd be fine with driving it around like that for a while, but my vote was overruled.


Just who's car IS this anyway? :sly:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> my vote was overruled.





vwdaun said:


> Just who's car IS this anyway? :sly:


No. Just no.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alrighty then, the entire first pass of primer/guide coat has been taken down, and a few last discoveries spot-puttied.

My original plan was to have everyone else do the sanding while I "supervised" (with beverages):

Keith did the section you see light grey, and did fine, but his arms got tired, so that was that. Then Petra took a turn but found the task to be a surprising combination of mind-numbing and difficult.

So I ended up doing the rest (two whole days :what:








I'm thinking fix up the tape job Monday, lay down another batch of primer Tuesday, and 400 block next weekend.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually, it wasn't the mind-numbing that I couldn't handle.
It was the friggin' motor skills. 

I could not get the hand pressure, arm angles, or any of the motor skills down. When I tried to focus on one aspect of technique, I ended up screwing up another. 

Yet another dark art.

So I give the man a lot of kudos. Best I could do was stand back and watch (and make an occasional drink).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...best I could do was... make an occasional drink.


Drinks are good. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> Drinks are good. :thumbup:


1. Yes they are! 

2. Icewrench!!! Long time no chat  I was thinking of you the other day when I discovered airport diagrams for Greenland and Iceland in the back of the Canadian Flight Supplement. I'll have to bring you a copy so you know what taxiway name they are using for a particular patch of ice/snow. 

3. Scirocco in the beauty parlour =:heart::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Things are looking great as usual


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

punchbug said:


> 3. Scirocco in the beauty parlour =:heart::thumbup:


Yup, the beauty parlor chair is a good analogy. The poor thing. Menfolk often think receiving beauty treatments is akin to being on the end of a luxurious indulgence.
Little do they know how tiresome it really is.
At this point, the car is probably thinkin, "Alright already, when will this be over? I've got stuff I wanna do."


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

punchbug said:


> ...I discovered airport diagrams for Greenland and Iceland in the back of the Canadian Flight Supplement.


Trust me on this.

Burn 'em.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Hmmm, bonfire while at Cincy, perhaps?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

@ pchassin, PM sent

In other news, I had to go to page two to find this thread. WTF are you people doing?

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> @ pchassin, PM sent
> 
> In other news, I had to go to page two to find this thread. WTF are you people doing?
> 
> :laugh:


Oh, the shame of it all. 
Does making burgers and having drinks count?

E sez the weather isn't accommodating enough to move to the next step. So he spent some time with the Step-child today (every member of the harem needs some luvin').

'sides which, isn't this the stuff you wanted to help out with? We're saving some of it 'til you get tired of the cold.

So the real question is:
W(hen)TF are you gonna join us?:beer:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I often wonder how you guys balance it all. This week I was lucky to sneak a couple if hours to install some hoses after 'bedtime'. Keep up the great work. 

-Alex


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

20v_boost said:


> I often wonder how you guys balance it all. This week I was lucky to sneak a couple if hours to install some hoses after 'bedtime'. Keep up the great work.
> 
> -Alex


If anyone is looking for updates....well, we have no updates....on the car, that is.

However, our neighbor got himself a new lawnmower, so he gave us his old John Deere. So now we have three, yep count 'em, three working lawnmowers. Since it has been too rainy to lay another coat of primer, E's been keeping himself busy.
He's been pimping up his new ride.

Pics to follow, 'cause yeah, I know the rule: pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

It's actually "just" a Crafstman, but it's a tremendous upgrade from my current workhorse, which we got as a Dumpster Dive 16 years ago (and I have a 1965 Cub Cadet, but it's as prissy as Marlene).

My neighbor scored a brand new John Deere "demo" for $200 , so he just came by with the Crafstman and said "ya want it?"

Heck yeah! It's got a hydrostatic driveline, which is _really_ nice, plus the bagging setup, mulching fixture, etc... I spent the past few days cleaning, servicing, fixing stuff, etc...

Pics coming.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Are strait piping that bad boy? Oh wait...never mind. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Are strait piping that bad boy? Oh wait...never mind. :laugh:


No pipes, I'm Umpimp Your Auto, but lawn mower style:


It never hurts to have a spare mower...

...or two .

The Cadet is gonna be 50 years old next year and I don't want to get the deck dirty, so the thing only hauls kids around on a wagon (it needs front inner tubes). The "new" mower is the dark green one, and after a few days tinkering, it's nice enough that I don't want to use it either :screwy:. The silver one is the dumpster dive and it... 

simply... 

won't... 

die (to quote the Emperor in "Gladiator"). It's on its second engine, third gearbox, and the frame is reinforced with chunks of another frame MIG'd onto it, all dumpster dived or donated by generous folks.

Tomorrow is supposed to be dry and "warm enough" (I hope) to lay the second batch of primer. If not, it'll have to wait because this weekend we're assembling Craig's circle track S2.


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

echassin said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be dry and "warm enough" (I hope) to lay the second batch of primer. If not, it'll have to wait because this weekend we're assembling Craig's circle track S2.


Beer Brats are in order for this weekend.. picking them up and boiling them tonight. :beer::beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

No work on Petra's car today, but that's OK as long as work is done on _some_ Scirocco, right ?

This is Craig's circle racer:














The previous car:


The next car?


I don't know much about the sport, except that the cars live short, hard lives, are fast as isht, and Craig must know what he's doing because he wins


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


>


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

That may have been my old block that was originally in my Scirocco.... :sly:

Brendan


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Brendan,

Actually, this is a whole different motor. The oil pan from your old motor is on this one though. 



EChassin,

Thanks so much for the help Saturday!! it was much appreciated. I'll post a photo here on Saturday if it makes it to the track. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, I would love to have rain gutter rubber like the one on your car...mine are all beat to crap


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Wow, I would love to have rain gutter rubber like the one on your car...mine are all beat to crap


IM him, I'm sure he'd spare them (they just weigh the car down anyways ). Maybe I can bring them to Cincy.

Nice weather today so I got three good coats of grey primer and a sprinkling of black onto Petra's shell and all of the panels:



This'll all be blocked down with 400 grit and only breakthrough spots re-primed.

Irrevelevant pic of the Pear tree because it looks great for two days out of the year:


I'm off to goof off :wave: (I like the way that comes out)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> IM him, I'm sure he'd spare them (they just weigh the car down anyways ). Maybe I can bring them to Cincy.
> )


I did as you suggested, Fingers crossed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I am slightly relieved to see that the spring thaw didn't reveal any dead "ladies of the evening" in the Chassin's yard. :what:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I am slightly relieved to see that the spring thaw didn't reveal any dead "ladies of the evening" in the Chassin's yard. :what:


Meh, you can never be too sure of what's goin' on 'round here.

We got coyotes in the 'hood.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> We got coyotes in the 'hood.


Better a howl than a yap, the former can mean many things but the latter means you're fluffy, inbred, the size of a football, vain- egotistical- oblivious to the world at large, and paranoid.

More coyotes = less poodles. No downside. And coyotes are actually pretty cool to get along with if you don't mess with 'em.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> And coyotes are actually pretty cool to get along with if you don't mess with 'em.



Yes sure in a grizzly adams type of way! 

By the way I wondered if all of you savy peeps could tell me what is the appropriate way to take those rain gutter rubbers off the S2. Im going to guess that E & P have this digitally recorded :thumbup:

I keep going over my list of things to pack for Cincy, BTW I have another old tape deck type radio somewhere in the garage, would the chassins care for it??

:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> I did as you suggested, Fingers crossed


you are more than welcome to these pieces; however, i would suggest having Eric come over to properly remove them as i am sure i would destroy them in some form....i can be a bull in a china shop at times....:banghead:

Craig


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The rain gutter trim snaps onto a "rivet" right behind the windshield IIRC, similar to the "rivets" that hold the brake line clips to the firewall. Massage the trim towards the rear of the car till it pops off the rivet, then peel back (there may be some goo holding it along the gutter).

What kind of tape deck, Blaupunct?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> The rain gutter trim snaps onto a "rivet" right behind the windshield IIRC, similar to the "rivets" that hold the brake line clips to the firewall. Massage the trim towards the rear of the car till it pops off the rivet, then peel back (there may be some goo holding it along the gutter).
> 
> What kind of tape deck, Blaupunct?



Not oem. Pioneer or kendwood with green back light IIRC


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't need a radio now, but I would have taken a Blaupunkt for the Stepchild in case I decide it's too stripped down, so I will thank you for the offer and hope someone else can use it.

Today was a beautiful day, almost _too_ beautiful to do any work on the car :sly:. I got_ some _400 grit block sanding done, so these parts are ready for paint except for a few scars where I sanded through to metal:








The rest of the day was spent goofing off, lying in the hammock, grilling brats (sausages, not the kids :heart, and building this Lego car.

Version 1.0:


Version 1.1:


Luke found a Lego differential case and asked what it was, and after struggling to explain we figured it'd be more fun to make a demo model .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> Luke found a Lego differential case and asked what it was, and after struggling to explain we figured it'd be more fun to make a demo model .







Skip the "standing on a rolling motorcycle" part. It might give the kid some bad ideas... :laugh:

But the way you did it is more fun.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^That was a flat-out _great_ video.

Where did you find it?


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

One of my favorites for sure. Have not seen that in years, but like a Seinfeld episode, it was just as good as the time I saw it last.

So when is Eric going to build one of these for the boys out of doweling and toothpicks?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Why are you looking here? It's Mother's Day.

There's nothing going on, so...

Shooo!

Shooo!

 :heart:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> There's nothing going on


Well, actually, while you were at the gym I got the roof and part of a quarter panel blocked out :sly::




I hope you had a nice Mother's Day :heart:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry Petra. You are right. However - GAWD I wish my mama was perusing this thread on Mother's Day. But until I get Snappy running, my Scirocco is an anathema to her. If I was like Eric, maybe her and Snappy would have a more symbiotic relationship.

My only excuse for surfing this morning I have is that I was in India all last week, arriving home yesterday afternoon.

Nothing like a 12 hour time difference to make the calendar irrelevant.

Oops. Sorry Mother Chassin.

So here, on Mother's Day, Mama Jo was appreciated very much.

Now please don't think I am a _complete_ Mechanical Engineer gearhead


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

So what's that imperfection back by the antenna mounting hole?

Mama gone whup you...


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw that too, I think he might be slipping.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^@ Oorsirocco: No judgement, never, it gives bad energy.

The rest of youse: Must I take on the role of overseer? It's _so_ unpleasant.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> So what's that imperfection back by the antenna mounting hole?
> 
> Mama gone whup you...


The only thing there _is_ the antenna hole 

Fret not, this thing is as smooth as a baby's bottom . Yesterday I finished the passenger side quarter panel, very time consuming because of all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> The only thing there _is_ the antenna hole


Ahead, and to the left (sorry if I'm channeling Oliver Stone, from _JFK_ I think it was); looks to be a arced swipe about 5" long or so, a darker smear, mebbe just a trick o' the light.



echassin said:


> Fret not...


Oh no worries, just gleefully giving you grief. :laugh: You're probably the most detail-focused person I've ever met, you point out faults in your own work that require a magnifying glass to see (and even then, kinda iffy). I'm sure when I get there you'll set a halogen light just so, and have me crouch down and look down the flank of the car at a precise angle, and tell me that the waviness of the paint right there ("See this dime size spot?") is due to a butterfly fluttering by during final.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Must I take on the role of overseer? It's _so_ unpleasant.


What really cracks me up is, she can say it (OK, type it) with a straight face.



Neptuno said:


>


R'member this^? (now channeling _Thunderdome_, apparently; as the French would say Le ufcking apropos).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Ahead, and to the left (sorry if I'm channeling Oliver Stone, from _JFK_ I think it was); looks to be a arced swipe about 5" long or so, a darker smear, mebbe just a trick o' the light.


Oh, I see what you're looking at. The blocking leaves obvious marks because it's with 400 grit, which the paint needs to bond. Light makes a mess when it hits all the scratches which are mostly in "X" patterns, but not all. Some are circular, some random. As far any illusion of perfection, it's just an illusion . My paint jobs would never win anything.

A bit more today, quarter panel:


And fender:


I like this fender because it has filler on it that blocked out really well. It's this first spot I blocked:


I'm happy because the body line was involved and it's really straight:


More done:


All done:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Skip the "standing on a rolling motorcycle" part. It might give the kid some bad ideas... :laugh:
> 
> But the way you did it is more fun.:thumbup::beer:



Thank you for that!

Planking at 1:06 and everyone thought that was a new thing! 

Also Funny how that keeps coming back!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Also Funny how that keeps coming back!


At this point I am wondering if the one on the left is wearing stilettos.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Well don't leave us in the dark.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


>





pchassin said:


> At this point I am wondering if the one on the left is wearing stilettos.





Eistreiber said:


> Well don't leave us in the dark.



Meh, wearing impressive shoes is not worth the effort. Last time I wore a pair, I only got as far as the back yard.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Meh, wearing impressive shoes is not worth the effort. Last time I wore a pair, I only got as far as the back yard.


"He never takes me anywhere nice!" says the Bird-in-a-Cage :heart:.

As for the car, it seems I only have the mental fortitude to block one panel per day, so today was the other fender:


I like the way it looked during the process:

With the guide coat, one can easily appreciate how flat and straight blocking gets the panels.

Karl is coming next Wednesday for a pre-Cincy continuation of last year's "General Mayhem and Destruction" thread, so I figure I'll do the other quarter panel tomorrow, the hood on Friday, then we're away for the weekend, and the doors Monday and Tuesday, at which point the car will be in a good position to either rest a bit or we can begin painting it depending on how we wanna play it all.


----------



## lolaralph (Feb 14, 2014)

echassin,

After reading your threads and seeing your attention to detail, all i can say is I wish you had done my ACL reconstruction, your work is amazing.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

lolaralph said:


> echassin,
> 
> After reading your threads and seeing your attention to detail, all i can say is I wish you had done my ACL reconstruction, your work is amazing.


Thanks for the compliment, but I'll fess up that the only knee operation I do is replacement, during which the ACL lost, ergo I don't know how to reconstruct ACL's, I only know how to cut them out . I know that sounds weird, but I'm trained as a salvage surgeon for joint-replacements-gone-wrong, all I do is that and first-timer total joints. It's been so long since I did anything basic that the techniques have moved on without me.

Today I got the other quarter panel blocked:

Except for primer touchup where you see the blue tape arrows, the shel is ready for paint.

Tomorrow I'll block the hood, Monday and Tuesday the doors.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey, the hood is blocked.

1st hour:


2nd hour for the other half, plus a 3rd hour for the body lines and edges:


Um, yeah, the vents will have to wait for another day :

There are 42 slots and my mind is too numb from blocking to even consider them. They definitely need to be done, as evidenced by the flaking primer, and the hood hasn't even seen weather or been slammed. Unsanded base surfaces are a main culprit of flaking paint, and we'd prefer none of that.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Well that's timing. I was about to ask you to slow down a bit, I'd kinda like to see the process and learn a little.

Looks like about this time next week, I'll be sanding hood vents. :laugh:

I don't think more "Mayhem & Destruction" is in order though... hm, maybe "Fighting Back Against Entropy, One Primer Coat At A Time".


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Silly question and maybe already answered, but are the little blu triangles areas that need more attention?


Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Silly question and maybe already answered, but are the little blu triangles areas that need more attention?
> 
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon


Yes, before it was low spots or chips, on this layer it's mainly edges I went through to bare metal. I'll need to touch up the primer where ever a blue tape arrow points, then re-scuff that area. Most of the spots are tiny, but I don't want to chance paint flaking off unprimed metal.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ooof:

Sanding all of the primer out of the vents took 2 hours per side. I need to reprime the area to cover any bare metal and to yield and even gray base, following which I'll just roughen the vents with a scuff pad.

Tomorrow I'll block a door, and the plan is to leave the other one for Karl .


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Ooof:
> 
> Tomorrow I'll block a door, and the plan is to leave the other one for Karl .


The mayhem will be ensured:thumbup: just keep bringing the :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> ...just keep bringing the :beer:


Hmm, that prompted a sorta philosophical question; there have been many milestone inventions over the course of human history such as fire, sliced bread, the internet, pizza, sunglasses, halter tops and so on.

Anyway, this seems a particularly apropos time & forum in which to ask, which invention is more important; the Wheel or Beer? :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm, that prompted a sorta philosophical question; there have been many milestone inventions over the course of human history such as fire, sliced bread, the internet, pizza, sunglasses, halter tops and so on.
> 
> Anyway, this seems a particularly apropos time & forum in which to ask, which invention is more important; the Wheel or Beer? :laugh:


no comment


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Neptuno said:


> no comment


I would argue that the invention of the halter top came before the invention of pizza, beer, electricity and the internet. After all it was the halter top that inspired the invention of beer so that women would be more inclined to take off their halter tops which then prompted the invention of electricity which was needed to power computers which then allowed us to share pictures of ladies in halter tops freely amongst ourselves. :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... so if you'll forgive me for summarizing and paraphrasing:



[email protected] said:


> halter tops > beer > women take off their halter tops > electricity > computers > pictures of ladies in halter tops


In short, it's good to be a mammal. Especially in the Springtime. And on that is based all human progress?

Hmm... OK, works for me. :laugh:

[ @ E; sorry, but every once in a while this thread just has to be booted in some semi-random vector just so as to not overload the audience with the sheer volume of impressive Scirocco -related -ness of the build. ]


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> [ @ E; sorry, but every once in a while this thread just has to be booted in some semi-random vector just so as to not overload the audience with the sheer volume of impressive Scirocco -related -ness of the build. ]


I concur.

Carry on.

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I concur. Carry on.


Oh hell yes. :laugh:

and Congrats, take it serious but don't be too overwhelmed; if even idjits can (and do, often) raise kids you & Laura will do great, you're *way* ahead of the curve.

Oh and, jus' cuz'; unless absolutely unavoidable do *not* let an uncle (if there are any) babysit. Being that; I found it highly entertaining to wire out the nieces on sugar about a half-hour before return of parental units, if the timing is good they're spinning laps around the walls five minutes after I leave.

Well ya know... entertainment is where ya find it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I would argue that the invention of the halter top came before the invention of pizza, beer, electricity and the internet. After all it was the halter top that inspired the invention of beer so that women would be more inclined to take off their halter tops which then prompted the invention of electricity which was needed to power computers which then allowed us to share pictures of ladies in halter tops freely amongst ourselves. :beer:


Et tu, Brute? . I'll note that this forum is moderated fairly loosely :heart:.

Just in case any of you are interested in updates on the *car*, here's one door block-sanded:


Here it is after completing just the upper part, which was covered with dings and had a rust hole near the handle, and is now _flaaat_ :thumbup::


This door was originally gray, so I had to scuff the jams:

The part under the door card is already red, for no reason except to hide the fact that the door is from a different car, in case someone removes the door card at a show to check :screwy:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

So whatcha need for headlight brackets? I heard a rumor... ya's already got round trim rings, do you mean the (2 per car, L & R) matching mountings to put round lights into? Alignment screws and all that? I usually callz 'em buckets.

I am (probably) have, but short on time. Quick reply better, pic of what you need or am replacing Mk2 with svelter Mk1 stuff.

Not dissing Mk2s (much). :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh yeah Karl: thanks for checking in before skedaddling. If you can spare a set of the Mk1 headlight brackets that the round headlight buckets mount to, I can redo the shabby conversion I did on the Stepchild to match Petra's elegant conversion (since taking her brackets is apparently not an option...). It's the rectangles of steel about 12" x 6". I already have the Mk2 brackets and the Mk1 rings.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Have a nice R, will bring; can't help you on the L.

But Cincy is near.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> and Congrats, take it serious but don't be too overwhelmed; if even idjits can (and do, often) raise kids you & Laura will do great, you're *way* ahead of the curve.
> 
> Oh and, jus' cuz'; unless absolutely unavoidable do *not* let an uncle (if there are any) babysit. Being that; I found it highly entertaining to wire out the nieces on sugar about a half-hour before return of parental units, if the timing is good they're spinning laps around the walls five minutes after I leave.
> 
> Well ya know... entertainment is where ya find it.


Ahhaha good to know. And thank you for the kind words and encouragement! 

Brendan


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

We're getting ready for Karl's visit.

Everything on the left is for Karl, Everything on the right is for Eric, everything in the middle is for me:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> We're getting ready for Karl's visit.
> 
> Everything on the left is for Karl, Everything on the right is for Eric, everything in the middle is for me:


Im confused about orientation. are we talking the floor or the rack?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Im confused about orientation. are we talking the floor or the rack?


OH GOD, Im SO sorry...I just saw what I did there


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


> We're getting ready for Karl's visit.
> 
> Everything on the left is for Karl, Everything on the right is for Eric, everything in the middle is for me:





Neptuno said:


> Im confused about orientation. are we talking the floor or the rack?


Bwhahahaha. Perfect. Both.
Was hoping someone would also see the beauty of the Iceman drinking the pink and peach sugar drinks and E having actual alcohol placed before him.

Meh, I'll share the Jagermeister with them both should they desire to man up to it. :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

[ checks in, walks right back out; very very carefully.]


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I spy a bottle of Belle's Pinot Noir...(right there over the Captain)

Ice man!! you should name the arctic fox scirocco, endurance!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okay, Karl got here "last night", which was almost morning because of a weather delay, but after a few hours of sleep we were ready for lunch:

Yum, ribeyes 

Yuk, tomatoes :


"Hi" :wave:


No such thing as a free lunch, so grab a sanding block:


Done:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

DO WORK!

Brendan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Good job Karl! Heck I might have been persuaded to come out and do some slave labor on that car for a steak that I didn't have to cook myself.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

echassin said:


> [/URL]


The Chassin, tell me, while the S2 shell is lying on the mattress, the kids are sleeping on the floor, correct?

At least, they shouldn’t complain, the car doesn’t need a blanket.
:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Working in the garage and just found these. They are comming to you at Cincy P&E


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pchassin said:


> We're getting ready for Karl's visit.
> 
> Everything on the left is for Karl, Everything on the right is for Eric, everything in the middle is for me:


Mmmm Krombacher!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Tony, we're set on the shift bezel, but thanks.

The primer is touched up and rescuffed wherever I sanded through, and the body is ready for paint. I have a ton of cardboard to cover the floor, so that'll keep the overspray mess to a minimum.

Also, you may recall Luke's science fair project, for which we made a wind tunnel:




With some scraps of wood, we made a crude ventilation system for the garage:




With the door into the house open an inch or so, the fan will actually pull it shut, so there's flow for sure :thumbup: I'm sure we'd get more flow with just the fan (no tunnel), but we only had enough wood to fill in a small gap, so that's that.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Excellent work, Chassin-Krupkes!

:thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

pchassin said:


>


Hmmm.....
Supplies are already being depleted.
Th requisite conversations and energy consumption (getting up, finding bottle opener, finding crokscrew, finding recycling bin, and then repeat) has left us exhausted. 
No real work gettin' done today.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> crokscrew ... has left us exhausted... today.


Say wuh? :sly:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Too much goofing off left too little time to spray today, but I did get everything wrapped again:






The hood's underside and the hatch are also wrapped. Everything will be painted in stages, and as weather permits. This first stage includes the roof, sunroof, rear panel, hood, gas door, the new radiator support tag, and the inside of the gray door. Stages two and three will be the sides of the car with doors installed, and with the car on its side(s). Stage 4 will be the body kit, which needs to be done separately no matter what because of the flex agent.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey. The weather's good so we got some painting done:








I got some paint on the floor, but I rented a floor cleaner. Here he is working:


Tomerrow we'll prop the car up and do one side, Saturday the other side, and Sunday the kit...

If I don't crap out before then


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have used that particular floor cleaner before, pretty efficient, and runs on about 12 ounces per hour.👍😁


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Okey Dokey.
> 
> I got some paint on the floor, but I rented a floor cleaner. Here he is working:
> 
> ...


That just reminds me if Cinderella.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Contract negotiations lasted late into the night.

As expected, given today's economy, the cost of living has gone up.

As an additional surcharge for services rendered, lubrication costs must be paid up front. :beer:
Also, an additional surcharge has been tacked onto the labor contract.
A verbal addendum mandates that charbroiled cow parts must be paid out either during or after services have been rendered.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

It'll be a busy weekend.

E allowed K the time to drink three quarters of his first cup of coffee. Then he pulled us all together in to attempt to rig up a quasi-tipped shell set-up.
The tipped shell idea has been rejected, now we will just tape it off and the boys will begin spraying.

Lots of buffing will be inevitable.
Pics to follow.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> It'll be a busy weekend.
> 
> E allowed K the time to drink three quarters of his first cup of coffee. Then he pulled us all together in to attempt to rig up a quasi-tipped shell set-up.
> The tipped shell idea has been rejected, now we will just tape it off and the boys will begin spraying.
> ...


I left the car flat to do the right side, so I accepted more sanding and buffing in order to avoid any runs:


I did the door horizontal and was able to lay the paint on wetter, which will lessen the burden of sanding and buffing:


So far all of the panels are really flat :thumbup:. Tomorrow the other side and the other door, Sunday the body kit.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Oooof!*

Yesterday we went to a BBQ but we were able to get the driver's side painted in the morning:





This side also needs sanding and buffing, but not as much as the other side, and still no runs 

Today we painted the body kit:





Don't worry, I didn't forget the screw covers . The kit parts are smaller, and I was willing to take more risks laying it down *wet*. We were rewarded handsomely with a beautiful finish that rivals OEM without buffing, which is good because I don't know how the flex agent would affect the process. Oh, and _no runs_! 👍

Then Karl pressure washed the garage floor and it looks better than it has in years ❤. Tomorrow we'll get the shell back on jack stands and rest a bit till after Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> ... Oh, and _no runs_! :thumbup:



Looking good. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sooo shiny!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Can I ship Wretched down to you for a makeover??


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Can I ship Wretched down to you for a makeover??


You gotta fix yer own stuffs 

Today we were happy to get the car off the mattress and back onto jackstands, and it feels good to see the finished shell perched and waiting for parts:








Were gonna let all this sit till after Cincy so when we start sanding and buffing, the paint is fully cured.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Can I ship Wretched down to you for a makeover??


She can get in line behind Krystal da 'Ho.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> she can get in line behind *Rommel, Antje,* & Krystal da 'ho.


ftfy


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> You gotta fix yer own stuffs


I usually do


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Working in the garage and just found these. They are comming to you at Cincy P&E


Guys so I will be packing for Cincy. Just want to make sure. No to the stuff in the picture? No to the old style pioneer radio with tape deck I have. No to the extra automatic starter with heat shield? 
This would be free to you E&P. 

LMK
Tony 

Oh double check my list too


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for offering those items again, I'll take the starter for sure (not sure why I would have turned that down before, since they are prone to failure ). I'll bring everything on the list we made a few pages back.

As for the car, Petra and Karl are drinking so much that they're as useless as tits on a bull :heart:. I haven't been much better... , but I did test sand and buff the worst area of paint to see what we're dealing with, and I'm happy to report that the shell passed this Litmus test beautifully:



I just did the upper lip of the fender, I don't know if it's easy to see, but it's like glass


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


>





echassin said:


> ...as for the car, Petra and Karl are drinking so much that they're as useless as tits on a bull.


Hey, we've been working too; there was an abundance of beverages taking up useful floor space and needing to be consumed so as to not negatively effect the feng shui of the house.

Current state of accomplishment:

Sambuca from blue bag, GONE! 
Pink girly drinks (E's), GONE!
Krombacher, GONE!
Five bottles of wine, GONE!
Cognac, half-GONE!
Jagermeister, half-GONE!

Hey, we're doing our best, ya know?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

echassin said:


> I just did the upper lip of the fender, I don't know if it's easy to see, but it's like glass


Looks great. That was single stage, right? What sanding grits did you use?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

aarron said:


> That was single stage, right? What sanding grits did you use?


Single stage hardened acrylic enamel, 1200 grit on a DA, machine polish.

Most of the shell is done with minimal repairs to do. Some are dissapointing because I just wasn't careful enough.

But overall the result is great:






While I was doing that, Petra and Karl started putting parts on the shell,

Karl installing fuel lines:


Done:


Dangly bits:


Rack :sly::


_Not_ dangly bits:


We started the brake lines but it's type to grill the steaks, Happy Father's Day :wave:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Rack :sly::


*Cue the gag reel, running during the end credits:*

Nice rack! Is that stock or upgraded bushings?

_or_

Nice rack! I personally would have gone unassisted.

_or_

Nice rack! Looks compliant. I've heard polyurethane makes them feel rock hard.

_(C'mon guys, I'm talking about the STEERING rack! Sheesh....)_

 :laugh:



echassin said:


> We started the brake lines but it's type to grill the steaks, Happy Father's Day :wave:.


I'm unsure of the type of brake lines you grill steak with, but hey, you're the doc!

Happy Father's Day, y'all!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> We started the brake lines but it's *time* to grill the steaks, Happy Father's Day :wave:.


Fixed that .

A little more work today, Karl und Petra habe arbeit on zee brake lines gemachen:


I suddenly realized that the automatic transmission has no reverse switch, so I installed a microswitch from one of my "I-might-need-that-someday" drawers, and pulled the reverse switch wires from the engine bay into the cabin.

"Park":


"Reverse":

(The tube on the driver's side of the shifter aims a little light at the corresponding letter in the bezel, so the P R N D 2 1 are lit properly)

"Drive":


Tomorrow I think we'll assemble and install the gas tank :wave:.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Today we got actual work done on the car, but first order of business is to wish Karl a Happy Birthday:

"If they can't have cake, let them eat steak!" Happy Birthday Karl :wave:

As for the car, we got the tank assembled last night:

It's a lot of work: sending unit/transfer pump. header tank (steel, not plastic), feed/return/vent hoses/anti-gravity valve, padding, undercoating, heat shield, and Cosmoline.

Installed:



The heat shield is NOS from VW. It was real perdy, but we know it wouldn't stay that way so it's slathered with high temp grill paint.

Up top:


Wheel well (dusty ):



I still need to seal the edges of the plastic cover to keep stuff out (the bottom will be left open to drain). The anti-gravity valve is nestled in foam and that is already siliconed shut. We're just calling it the _anti_-gravity valve cuz we're old and gravity sucks 

Next will be the short block and transmission, with power steering pump installed so we can make sure the power steering lines are clocked properly (while we can still get to them).


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

How can this thread possibly be in the middle of page 2?? 

We demand updates!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

MattRabbit said:


> How can this thread possibly be in the middle of page 2??
> 
> We demand updates!


Soooo ashamed.
E said the same to me last night (as Karl and I sat in front of the garage....drinking). Actually he words were, "What? I gotta do the wrenching _and_ take care of the social side of this, too?"

Like I said, I'm so ashamed.

Anyhoo, yesterday E and I worked (the kind where ya gotta make money) so Karl worked on the car while we were gone. 
Then E cosmoline-d stuff, and took pics and told us to post. 

So then we sat outside in front of the car, drinking and shooting the sh**.

S, later today, we'll post properly.

I promise.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

All that pickle handling...

Damaged the brain cells


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

OK, as promised:

Gas stuff:




Engine with our automatic:




Steering:




Finished shifter:


Starter:


Brakes:


The boys enjoyed putting this plug in after putting the brakes on (not):

(It's in the middle of the picture, way in back).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...so Karl worked on the car while we were gone.
> Then E cosmoline-d stuff, and took pics and told us to post.





Neptuno said:


> All that pickle handling...


yeah well... it's not like anyone can honestly say they've never been distracted by a pickle, be that someone else's or their own (that was carefully neutral enough, methinks). So I'd call that one pretty much done after one has washed the brine off one's hands.


Hmm... well I'll add some further commentary of my own to what has been wroted of the recent progress. 



pchassin said:


> ...Gas stuff:


Note the non-stock line from accumulator to fuel supply hardline. Nicely done. Hats off to E (or berets, whatever).




pchassin said:


> Engine with our automatic:



Pic is slightly outdated; the oil filter pedastal & crankcase breather CF have been installed already.


I'll write more later, but let me just mention in passing that steering rack boots suck to install. All of them. And P/S only makes it worse... line up the boots with the breather tubes? Rilly?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OK, lots to update! The three of us did this-and-that all weekend on the car and there's a lot to show for the effort .

Other control arm and tie rod:

(The satin brown stuff is Cosmoline)

Heat shield:


Gas pedal and the first of the two throttle cables:


ECUs and their brackets:


Monowiper:


HVAC, everything brand new except the hoses and the blower motor,

Heater box:


Installed with lines:




HVAC controls with vacuum switch and A/C temperature switch (underneath):


New condenser:


New compressor with 180cc of the correct oil:


Intermediate seal carrier and sprocket:


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Stellar work, as usual. :thumbup:



echassin said:


> Single stage hardened acrylic enamel


Did you consider acrylic urethane? While it's true that the isocyanates are nasty, the urethane has better UV resistance. You'll likely have faded paint without regular waxing.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

sciroccojim said:


> Did you consider acrylic urethane? While it's true that the isocyanates are nasty, the urethane has better UV resistance. You'll likely have faded paint without regular waxing.


I don't know enough about paint to have even considered that, but your prediction is correct: after a year and a half outside, the Stepchild's roof and hood got hazy and needed a buff and wax.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Would you consider shooting the car with clearcoat? It will be 'easy' at this point; just scuff and spray. The car is already apart and the clear will add the durability you need.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

sciroccojim said:


> Would you consider shooting the car with clearcoat? It will be 'easy' at this point; just scuff and spray. The car is already apart and the clear will add the durability you need.


While clearly a superior option, I'll say "UFCK no!" I'd have to sand the whole car, tape/take off everything we already installed, sanitize the whole garage again, and sand and buff the clearcoat 

Petra's car will be garaged full-time, as opposed to the Stepchild which has been outside without shade or wax since summer of 2012. Even then, the haze easily buffed out by hand. Hopefully now that I [finally ] waxed it, the finish should hold up "better" (we'll see).


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Not to mention the 1000s of dollars you will save in iceberg fees


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Not to mention the 1000s of dollars you will save in iceberg fees


I don't get it .

Anyhoo, today Karl got the prep work done on the head, and we plan to torque it down tomorrow. We've invited The Lady to work on the head with us :sly:. 

I spent the day installing the radiator and its fan, and fabbed up shrouds to maximize the efficiency of the smaller radiator. As per protocol, the brown stuff is Cosmoline.

Fan and its shroud:


Driver side [radiator] shroud:


Passenger side [condenser] shroud:

(The cutout is for the headlight adjuster).

Upper shroud:




Lower coolant hose:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

Nice work on those shrouds, i need to do the same thing. 

You need to use more cosmoline!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, as they say, "_a little help here, please!"_

While stretching the head bolts, three of them yielded noticeably (read: "anyone could've seen the wrench accelerate"), following which torque being applied to the wrench was concerningly low .
I took the head off and the bolts and gasket "look fine".

I rechecked the head and the block for flatness and I can't even pass a 0.05mm feeler (max allowable is 0.1mm), i.e.: everything is straight.

The head bolts were new and correct, with washers, from AutohausAZ (ordered individually, which I found odd). We applied oil to the bolts and wiped it off, so they were "oiled" like an old frying pan is permanently "oiled".

The bolt holes are dry and the bolts go in smoothly all the way.

The head gasket was new as part of a complete 16V set, and while the brand escapes me, I hope everyone will accept that it wasn't crappy.

I'm ordering a new set of bolts and a new gasket from GAP, but does anyone have anything else to offer? Prefer no ARP hardware, BTW, just OEM stuff.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

So you torqued the bolts to spec, than during the "stretch" they felt somewhat loose? :what: 

How are the threads in the block, did you clean them up with a tap first? 

I just did a new 16v head recently and the bolts from GAP were sold individually.

May as well go with the 3 layer steel head gasket since your ordering from GAP.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The failures were silent (not like galling), sudden, very brief, and unmistakable: the strength required to move the wrench through its arc suddenly gave way, but then ramped up again (unlike a stripped thread). At the end of the 90 degree arc, the pressure I was applying to the wrench was obviously less then for the "good" bolts.

One bolt "failed" during the first 90 degree "stretch", and two others during the secong 90 degrees.

Post-mortem reveals 7 bolts which are identical "stretched" length, and 3 which are a few thousands longer (I didn't think to make sure it was the same three bolts :facepalm.

The holes are all perfect, and the bolts easily sink all the way by hand.

We're actually gonna pick new stuff up at Sparomobile (a local VW shop), and try again today *crosses fingers*.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Success! (I think...)

We picked up new head bolts and a new head gasket (a nice $50 detour) and got the head torqued down:

Bolt 7 made a quiet cracking sound to start the 180 arc but it felt fine, and bolt 8 lurched a bit about 20 degrees into the arc, but overall it felt good. I did notice that the final strength being applied at the end of each 180 degree pull was noticeably different for eack bolt .

Cam sprocket and valve cover:


Crank sprocket (new bolt from VW):

The bolt only cost *gasp* *grasps chest*


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

echassin said:


> The bolt only cost *gasp* *grasps chest*


If you need any factory parts from the dealer, hit me up, I give Scirocco owners a better price than other vortexers.... I can ship parts to you, and if it's small stuff, I don't mark up the shipping, I charge actual shipping cost (which we get a discounted rate)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Black92EightValve said:


> hit me up


Thanks. Like they say, it's _who_ you know that matters 

As for the car, today was all about getting clearance between the alternator and the Mk1 style radiator. To install the alternator in its final position, you first have to install the timing belt and its covers:


Then you put on all these pulleys and belts:

It helps to do this all out of order several times so that you gain valuable experience taking the same ufcking stuff apart over and over.

Then you finally get to tension the alternator belt to set the final position of the alternator:


I minimized those areas that I could on the alternator and was able to get 1/4" clearance between the alternator and the upper radiator hose flange:

With the hose on, the clamp clears fine but the hose is 1/8" away from the alternator, which I'm pretty sure will touch when the engine is shaking around. I'll likely need to revisit this by moving the radiator 1/2" to the left (new holes on the lower core support and new upper brackets with some offset built in)

I didn't feel like doing that today so I went ahead and got the sensors into the head, wired them, installed the knock sensor, bolted the crack pipe down, etc...:


Tomorrow, manifolds and exhaust?


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

What is that sensor you have plugged into the top-left of the coolant port? This is a blind hole. (see my pic). And what is the purpose of the sensor on the top right? just a plug? I have my coolant sender for the gauge on the top right, nothing on the top left, coolant temp sensor for the "ECU" (now megasquirt) on the bottom left, and the old thermo-time-switch serving as a plug in the bottom right.










Awesome work as always :beer:

-Alex


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

echassin said:


> The failures were silent (not like galling), sudden, very brief, and unmistakable: the strength required to move the wrench through its arc suddenly gave way, but then ramped up again (unlike a stripped thread). At the end of the 90 degree arc, the pressure I was applying to the wrench was obviously less then for the "good" bolts.
> 
> One bolt "failed" during the first 90 degree "stretch", and two others during the secong 90 degrees.
> 
> ...


This is brilliant Eric, and serves as a basic test of material strength. See below.



Basically, torque specs put you on the lower side of D and E on the curve. (You probably know this, but knee replacements, while perhaps having torque values that are "industry practice", do not usually put materials past yield. If I am incorrect on this, I would love to know!). What is scary here is that there are likely many old bolts out there for our cars that are cobbled together as packages, and have inconsistent properties. ARP seems to be the industry standard now for these types of fasteners, and this is where I would go if I ever need to.

I cannot wait to see the finished product here; I am sure that this thread will be a standard for many Scirocco owners in the years to come.

Side note - Cosmoline is the shizz. I have dealt with it (and similar corrosion inhibitors) for many years in the aerospace industry, and also with my boat. It is basically wax suspended in solvent. Best use so far? Making new threads in an old antique. Spray Cosmoline on old, wire brushed bolt, let dry. Bore out mating hole +30%, and rough with Dremel. Nearly fill with JB Weld so it fills to the top with bolt inserted and centered. Lift slightly in and out a few times to make sure epoxy is in complete contact. Let cure overnight. After cure, undo bolt, and what you have is better than new. Beautiful.

I know how the above Side note could get segwayed on this forum, and I look forward to the comments. Keep it sophisticated enough so the kids only get it when the are 16 or so!! (Which will never be old enough for Petra....)


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> *Cue the gag reel, running during the end credits:*
> 
> Nice rack! Is that stock or upgraded bushings?
> 
> ...


Edited for 4th of July beer mind.

No question, however, that is a very nice rack.

Competitors welcomed on a new thread!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

OorsciroccO said:


> Competitors welcomed on a new thread!


???Are you suggeting a rack competition???


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> I have my coolant sender for the gauge on the top right, nothing on the top left, coolant temp sensor for the "ECU" (now megasquirt) on the bottom left, and the old thermo-time-switch serving as a plug in the bottom right.


Outstanding catch, thank you! I had them backwards, now corrected.



OorsciroccO said:


> torque specs put you on the lower side of D and E on the curve. (You probably know this, but knee replacements, while perhaps having torque values that are "industry practice", do not usually put materials past yield. If I am incorrect on this, I would love to know!)


I saw that curve on my boards exams 20 years ago, but hadn't realized till now how counterintuitive it is to willingly take the metal past its initial yield point to achieve the highest possible starin (as opposed to stopping comfortably at "B", and make up for the lower strain by using a thicker bolt).

Updates: No camera betteries so no pics [yet] but we have the engine all hooked up and filled, exhaust on, and we're cranking...

No start .

Jumping the fuel pump relay and lifting the metering plate yields no injector spray, and the cold start valve isn't getting fuel either. We have pressure at the filter outlet, so I think something is blocked after that. We're planning to take it all apart looking for a forgotten paper towel "plug" that I use to keep stuff clean, but I doubt we'll find any.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

echassin said:


> No start .
> 
> Jumping the fuel pump relay and lifting the metering plate yields no injector spray, and the cold start valve isn't getting fuel either. We have pressure at the filter outlet, so I think something is blocked after that. We're planning to take it all apart looking for a forgotten paper towel "plug" that I use to keep stuff clean, but I doubt we'll find any.
> 
> Any other thoughts?


Inside the fuel dizzy there are screens for each of the injector hoses. You may have plugged those up?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

tmechanic said:


> Inside the fuel dizzy there are screens for each of the injector hoses. You may have plugged those up?


Turns out there was still a paper-towel-plug blocking the return line . Unfortunately, a CIS pump is strong enough to start leaks in its own case if you block flow. Make that *two* CIS pumps. I just ordered another one from GAP for $208 .

But the good news is that with the paper-towel-plug removed, the engine started easily and runs like a top .

The happy news:
It starts easily, runs well, and the drive flanges turn when you put it in R or D.
The power steering works and stays dry.
A few miscillaneous drips were easily stopped.

The punch list so far:
The waterpump themostat isn't opening.
The water temp gauge light blinks rapidly all the time (although the gauge itself works).
The radiator fan does not come on.
The trans input shaft seal has a slow drip.

Updated pics,

Exhaust:






Intake manifold and CIS:


The home rigged throttle cable:

The gas pedal actuates two cables, so one needs a spring built into it to account for slight differences in the range of movement for each cable. The sping setup was originally for a JH throttle body and wouldn't fit on the 16V throttle body.

I hope next to evacuate, charge, and test the A/C.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

echassin said:


> The punch list so far:
> The waterpump themostat isn't opening.
> The water temp gauge light blinks rapidly all the time (although the gauge itself works).
> The radiator fan does not come on.
> The trans input shaft seal has a slow drip.


Once you fix the thermostat, I'd imagine that the radiator fans will start working since they need the radiator to be hot to turn on.

The blinky light on the temp gauge used to indicate "low coolant level" independent of the temperature. Since you deleted the tank you'll have to figure out what to do about that.

-Alex


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Once you fix the thermostat, I'd imagine that the radiator fans will start working since they need the radiator to be hot to turn on.
> 
> The blinky light on the temp gauge used to indicate "low coolant level" independent of the temperature. Since you deleted the tank you'll have to figure out what to do about that.
> 
> -Alex


Who needs a Bentley when we have you?  You nailed everything again :thumbup: Thank you!

I drilled a 1/16" hole in the thermostat and everything burped easily so we now have good coolant levels, good flow, and the fan cycles properly.

I spliced the two wires from the [deleted] coolant level sensor to simulate a closed switch, and the blinky light went away. As for not having a coolant level warning anymore, my GTI has an overflow bottle but no sensor. Since there's a precedent, I'm good with it.

Edit: the trans shifts throuh the 3 gears nicely . It won't kick down but I think that's because there's no load so it's in "cruise" mode and sees no need to downshift.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Turns out there was still a paper-towel-plug blocking the return line . Unfortunately, a CIS pump is strong enough to start leaks in its own case if you block flow. Make that *two* CIS pumps. I just ordered another one from GAP for $208 .


Leaving a paper towel in a line is a lot like leaving a sponge in a patient during an operation.
It is embarrassing to discover the error during the cleanup process. 

And, yeah, fixing yer mistake does cost time and supplies (which=money).
But as long as you figure it out before the car/person heads out the door, you're still okay.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Great progress, guys and gal! Sorry we were unable to see this car in person on our road trip. But glad things are moving along!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> Leaving a paper towel in a line is a lot like leaving a sponge in a patient during an operation.
> It is embarrassing to discover the error during the cleanup process.
> 
> And, yeah, fixing yer mistake does cost time and supplies (which=money).
> But as long as you figure it out before the car/person heads out the door, you're still okay.


Oof. Herr Eric, you lead a challenging life.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ???Are you suggeting a rack competition???


Now that would be Scirocco forumworthy.

I......WILL.....NOT....WRECK....THIS AWESOME THREAD ANYMORE THAN THAT.

Except it would be so fun to differentiate Mk1 racks from Mk2 racks.

I can't save myself.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OorsciroccO said:


> Except it would be so fun to differentiate Mk1 racks from Mk2 racks.


Hmm... well me, I always thought of Mk2's as being kinda curvier, more rounded. So I guess in context that would mean Mk1 racks are... hmm, maybe "perkier"?

Just a thought.

Oh and, let's not forget that Mk1 racks never needed no boosting.




OorsciroccO said:


> I can't *help* (?) myself.


I'm thinking there's a lot of that going around.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... well me, I always thought of Mk2's as being kinda curvier, more rounded. So I guess in context that would mean Mk1 racks are... hmm, maybe "perkier"?
> 
> Just a thought.


Well thought. Mk1's - and their racks - are, in my mind, definitely perkier. However, any Mk2, in the hands of a renowned and skillful surgeon, can be just as perky and perhaps more so. We may have that here.



Eistreiber said:


> Oh and, let's not forget that Mk1 racks never needed no boosting.


What an observation. I am impressed - thunderstruck actually. Way back when, when Mk1's were new"ish", the thought of boosting never occurred to me, because these racks obviously needed no boost. They were perfect.

No wonder every rack is boosted now........



Eistreiber said:


> I'm thinking there's a lot of that going around.


If I had "helped" myself - the post would only be in my imagination. But I could not be saved.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OorsciroccO said:


> ...because these racks obviously needed no boost. They were perfect.
> 
> No wonder every rack is boosted now........


Well yeah, gravity never sleeps. Nor does rust, ya know; hey hey my my und so weiter (with *sincere* apologies to Neil Young).


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

OorsciroccO; said:


> What an observation. I am impressed - thunderstruck actually. Way back when, when Mk1's were new"ish", the thought of boosting never occurred to me, because these racks obviously needed no boost. They were perfect.
> 
> No wonder every rack is boosted now........
> 
> If I had "helped" myself - the post would only be in my imagination. But I could not be saved.


An enhanced rack can be an improvement as long as it stays true to its original form.

In other news, E worked on the rear end and I helped hold it up. Sure was heavy.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I have been staying away from commenting.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> An enhanced rack can be an improvement as long as it stays true to its original form.
> 
> In other news, E worked on the rear end and I helped hold it up. Sure was heavy.


That is just a mine field


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> An enhanced rack can be an improvement as long as it stays true to its original form.
> 
> In other news, E worked on the rear end and I helped hold it up. Sure was heavy.


Would you all _behave_!?

Rear end "kit", mostly new parts:


Assembled:


Installed:

Everything was slathered with Cosmoline before, during, and after assembly.

Coilovers:


Finally, new fuel pump:

The car runs well and there are no more fuel leaks. The new pump is a bit smaller than the old one, but I like the lug built into the end of it so it can be held with a wrench :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Great progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Rear end... everything was slathered with Cosmoline.


And now, M. Pott calls Herr Kettle schwartz.



echassin said:


> Would you all _behave_!?


:laugh:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

I too am restraining myself from commenting. But certainly having a lot of :laugh::laugh::laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm using my best Austin Power's voice here:

"Oh, behave!"


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> An enhanced rack can be an improvement as long as it stays true to its original form.


Form is EVERYTHING. Hence why we all belong to the Scirocco forum. Grazie Signore Giugiaro.



pchassin said:


> In other news, E worked on the rear end and I helped hold it up. Sure was heavy.


Petra laying mines like a U-boat.....

BOOOOM.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OorsciroccO said:


> Petra laying mines like a U-boat.....


Yep :heart:

Good progress today, although no Frankenstein Build would be right without a Daily Clusterufck.

Today's was me realizing that we intalled the control arms and forgot the K-bar.

Here's why that's a big deal:

As you can see, the control arm bolt will not come out without raising the transmission :facepalm:. You can't raise the transmission without removing the driver side mount (the big "L" shaped piece of steel in the pic) :facepalm:. The mount will not slide off its studs, which have to be removed, but the upper stud is too long to remove with the transmission in the car :facepalm:.

The solution is a hole in the fender well sheetmetal to allow egress of the too-long stud, which is covered with a body plug in the pic.

You may be asking yourself: " 'Tis but a small obstacle, why does that count as a Daily Clusterufck?" Well, because once the K-bar is in place, you will find that the trans will not lower into position without impinging on the K-bar :facepalm:.

If you think I'm using the facepalm emoticon too much, _I_ think I'm being quite gracious.

So: no K-bar.

Anyhoo, with that 4 hour detour done, back to the front end halves.

Passenger side axle:


Driver's side axle:


Passenger side strut/spindle/hub:


Driver's side (skilled photographer I am not):

Everything is slathered in Cosmoline.

As for the alignment, here's what I did: I assembled and installed the struts without springs, and set the camber and toe angles with the control arms set at ride height. To center the steering wheel, I installed itl in the middle of the "lock-to-lock" 3 1/4 turns, marked the center line of the car on the floor using plomb lines (sp?) and bits of tape, and set the toe off the center line so-marked. With the camber bolts tight, I took everything off, installed the springs, and put it all back together. Barring small tweaks, it should all be very close.

Next is the shields, rotors, calipers, lines, brake fluid, bleed, wheels, test drive, punch list, finish the rest of the car and we're _done_ !


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Dude,

Feel bad for you and I wished we had that conversation in Cincy. I remember wanting a K bar when my car was an auto, but could not because of the way that big tranny occupied the space below....

:facepalm:

el t


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

WTB: K-bar


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Good progress today,... no K-bar.
> 
> Anyhoo, with that 4 hour detour done, back to the front end halves.
> 
> Next is the shields, rotors, calipers, lines, brake fluid, bleed, wheels, test drive, punch list, finish the rest of the car and we're _done_ !


Meh. What's four hours over the course of a lifetime?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

( ^ ) ...four hours that coulda been spent drinking beers or other inebriables. WTF are you thinking?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> ( ^ ) ...four hours that coulda been spent drinking beers or other inebriables. WTF are you thinking?


I can think of many things that could last 4 hours. But more importantly one could eat bacon during that time.

Just saying. 

T


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

No worries, I have many times had to redo things to no avail, that's part of the deal, IMO.

Big day today :

Brake shields:

You can see that they're modified to be removable with the hubs installed.

Rotors and carriers:


Calipers and pads:


And this I'm proud of:

It's an old MC reservoir cap with a compressor fitting added onto it. 10 psi from the compressor into the reservoir and all four corners were fully bled in a few minutes with no tedious pedal-pushing (a job that Petra appears happy to be done with :heart.

Throw on the wheels/tires and a steering wheel, put 'er on the ground, and there ya have it:

A driving shell with all of the major Frankenstonian elements working as they should, especially the automatic transmission which is a huge relief. An added bonus: the slow drip from the trans has indeed stopped with a bit of use, as Karl predicted it might (phew!). Obviously I will keep an eye on that and revisit as necessary, but for now: .

The last Worrisome Unknown is to get the A/C evacuated, charged, and running, but I hope that won't be too challenging given that most everything is new.

Adios :wave:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

The car is amazing, when do you think you'll hit the road? And so is your reservior adapter. That's very cool, what kind of epoxy did you use?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> I can think of many things that could last 4 hours. But more importantly one could eat bacon during that time.
> Just saying.
> 
> T





Eistreiber said:


> ( ^ ) ...four hours that coulda been spent drinking beers or other inebriables. WTF are you thinking?


Perhaps we can consider multitasking: Drinking beer while eating bacon??? Does this time frame include or exclude cooking time?
How about the time it takes to open the bottle?

Lots of factors to consider here if we are gonna be efficient wih our time.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Perhaps we can consider multitasking: Drinking beer while eating bacon??? Does this time frame include or exclude cooking time?
> How about the time it takes to open the bottle?
> 
> Lots of factors to consider here if we are gonna be efficient wih our time.


It is very important at this point to make sure to consult your doctor to make sure you are healthy "enough" to partake in any of those activities...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

drink bacon flavored beer


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

White, auto, 16v... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/4570188865.html


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

aarron said:


> ... when do you think you'll hit the road...


Ohhhh, he already did. Or did you mean _legally_? Like, with doors and seats and seatbelts and such?

He drove it for it's first test drive today. Alone, so as to feel it out for bugs and whatnot. Later in the day we both went for a spin in the 'hood past the neighbors. If they didn't think we were crazy before, they sure do now.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

smithma7 said:


> White, auto, 16v... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/4570188865.html





just wow ...

the same level of "wow" like all the work done to the car in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pchassin said:


> ....... Later in the day we both went for a spin in the 'hood past the neighbors. If they didn't think we were crazy before, they sure do now.


I'd like to have seen that. That's worth the price of admission right there. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> And this I'm proud of:
> 
> It's an old MC reservoir cap with a compressor fitting added onto it. 10 psi from the compressor into the reservoir and all four corners were fully bled in a few minutes with no tedious pedal-pushing (a job that Petra appears happy to be done with :heart.


Yeah, I've been meaning to make one of those; keep the pressure low and watch the fluid level and it oughta make bleeding a quick & simple procedure.

But I don't follow why Petra wouldn't enjoy pedal-pushing, it's just like running except you don't go anywhere and you get to sit down. :screwy:



echassin said:


> An added bonus: the slow drip from the trans has indeed stopped with a bit of use, as Karl predicted it might (phew!).


Hell, it's only a binary solution set; I had 50/50 odds for leak stops/ doesn't stop. But I do think (syriusly) that this makes a point about regular exercise being good for the car. Turn the shafts every so often and keep the seal flexible.

Think of how good it would be (for the car) for Marlene to drive out to CO; wheel bearings turned and grease moved around, water pump seal massaged, belts worked, tires flexed, all that happy schit.

Just saying.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> If they didn't think we were crazy before, they sure do now.


Hey, "crazy" is your friend. In the ongoing powerplay that is Life, I figure it's better if people aren't sure whether to scream and run from you versus just run... well, leverage is where you find it, ya know?








"But... I'm feeling muucchhh better now", classic line.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Think of how good it would be (for the car) for Marlene to drive out to CO; wheel bearings turned and grease moved around, water pump seal massaged, belts worked, tires flexed, all that happy schit.


Yeh, yeh. All that would happen by the time I got around the subdivision a few times, I don't see why it'd need to go all the way to CO .

Anyhoo, this morning I got back to the sanding and buffing. One may recall that I took a break from that after burning through an edge (which I'll fix once I have a complete punch-list).

The driver's side was the last bit on the shell before I can get to the doors, hood, etc...:


I'm happy with the front part of the fender because it had a dent and it's _gone_ .

Here's the final texture:

Single stage, very OEM appearance, I'm happy .

We're off to the pool, away this weekend, working next week, I'll get back to it ASAP :wave:.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^ Alright, it's been three hours since E posted the pics. We have made it to the pool and back with the kiddies....and in those three hours _no one_ has commented on the shine.

So: we will be gone for the weekend, ergo *no* posts from this end. *Nuthin', nada.*

Which gives you all plenty of time to work on your first, second and even third rough drafts offering accolades and kudos.

He's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiting.....................


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Here's the final texture:


Yeah, ah... maybe you wanna wipe that off? Just saying.



pchassin said:


> ...and in those three hours _no one_ has commented on the shine.



ooooooooooooooooooo.....shiny!


Like that ya mean?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

What's with all if the crud in the hatch jamb?

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> What's with all if the crud in the hatch jamb?
> 
> :laugh:


Now be niiice 

Another scorcher here today, but before we head to the pool I did a few more bits.

Gas door:

The pic betrays a few scuffs I'll need to revisit.

Inside the door:

The mechanism is soaked in Cosmoline as are the surfaces where the hinge mounts.

Sunroof:


The shine has me thinking of buffing the Stepchild to bring it up a notch. OTOH, it's pretty tedious work and that car sleeps outside, so maybe not worth bothering...


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

That paint is awesome. Did it look that shiny out of the gun? Was the sanding and buffing just to knock down any texture? I know you probably mentioned it a few pages back, but did you shoot clear over it too?

-Alex


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^I love it. Now those are the kudos he needs to keep working. It's like a Pavlovian thing, maybe.


Sorry for the lack of updates or new labors, we took the kids to the pool instead. 
We'll try to record the car in motion sometime this week, I'd promise to do it tomorrow, but the weather report predicts rain.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> That paint is awesome. Did it look that shiny out of the gun? Was the sanding and buffing just to knock down any texture? I know you probably mentioned it a few pages back, but did you shoot clear over it too?
> 
> -Alex


Thanks. No clear, it's single stage hardened acrylic enamel. The 1200 sanding and buffing are to remove particulate inclusions and achieve an OEM-plausible texture and shine (not totally like glass).

It was another scorcher today. Between work, the pool and driving the boys to this-and-that, I did get the hatch done (a little progress every day adds up nicely ):

I'll redo the black at the same time I do the B-pillars.

That leaves the doors and hood to do. Sweaty work *mops forehead*.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful day in Chicago today (I know: WTF? That never happens ) so we're gonna go goof off, but the hood is sanded and buffed:



I need to respray the very front lip because I tried the razor blade trick on a run and scraped through on one spot. If I weren't already respraying the top lip of a fender, I'd just touch the hood lip up with small brush, but since I'll have some paint in the gun, I might it well fix things proper-like.

Doors next (ooof...)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Beautiful day in Chicago today (I know: WTF? That never happens ) so we're gonna go goof off, but the hood is sanded and buffed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice of Petra to allow the hood on her kitchen counter. Or did she? :sly:

Be checkin' yer phonez over the next week. Will be doing a bit of travelling that may take me not too far from your area. Would be cool to say hi in person. :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

vwdaun said:


> Nice of Petra to allow the hood on her kitchen counter. Or did she? :sly:



Hey, what's that hood doing on my kitchen counter? Why that...



vwdaun said:


> Be checkin' yer phonez over the next week. Will be doing a bit of travelling that may take me not too far from your area. Would be cool to say hi in person. :thumbup:


Looking forward to having you. Let us know the plan.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

echassin said:


> Beautiful day in Chicago today (I know: WTF? That never happens )
> I need to respray the very front lip because I tried the razor blade trick on a run and scraped through on one spot. If I weren't already respraying the top lip of a fender, I'd just touch the hood lip up with small brush, but since I'll have some paint in the gun, I might it well fix things proper-like.


You gonna make a hard edge out of those touch-ups? In other words, are you going to mask the hood right to the angled edge and just spray the edge? If so, you'll have a 'line' that you won't really be able to buff out but the edge will help to hide it. If not, you might want to check out 'blending solvent', which can be purchased in aerosol form from your local Napa. Might be good to practice somewhere before trying it on the hood, though.

EDIT: This is specified for urethane, so I don't know if you can use with enamel:

http://www.martinsenour-autopaint.com/media/pds/english/8605.pdf


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

When masking, he'll probably just roll the tape. This eliminates the hardline very nicely.

Although, since it's all the same color, he'll probably just spray it. No masking required.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MattRabbit said:


> When masking, he'll probably just roll the tape. This eliminates the hardline very nicely.


This, plus aiming the gun so that a carefully chosen body line creates a "shadow" for those parts that won't be painted.

Judicious buffing minimizes the blend, which is contained within the small curvature of the body line. An extreme example would be painting the front of a panel but not the backside. It is difficult to discern where the new paint stops.

It only works for panels where there's a crisp body line and the panel folds a lot (not a shallow angle). Strategy and luck play a role. That and willingness to respray the whole panel if needed .


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Similar to how you repaired the B pillar on the GTI?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> Similar to how you repaired the B pillar on the GTI?


Yes, that's a great example because it was the "correct" thing to do and it all came together perfectly:

Background: survivor GTI with the B-pillar crack, as is known to occur on these cars. Patina is acceptable but a unibody stress crack is not, so a repair is required. The paint is original so full panel respray is unacceptable. Spot repair is the way to go, and GTI's are very angular so the blends can be hidden.

I had the crack welded by a guru I know who does "medical" welding, i.e.: minimal heat and no grinding (seriously):

The crack is fully penetrated with weld and the surrounding paint is minimally harmed. I smoothed the weld with a tiny round file but that's it. No filler.

After spot priming and painting, but before buffing:

The paint edges are hidden under the window rubber, along the lower edge of the "sill", along the inner convex door jam edge, with open blends below the window corner, 2 inches onto the B-pillar, and along the flat part of the jam.

After curing and careful sanding/buffing:



The repair can only be discerned by knowing it's there and seeking lighting that will betray it. For a survivor, this is vastly superior to a full panel respray, IMO.

For Petra's car, I'm doing this to save time (lazy )


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey, one door's done:



It came out really nice. This was the grey door that Daun brought over after I ufcked up the original trying to patch it. This one had dings and that door handle hole these things get, but now it's _straight_ 

Tomorrow the other door.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Compressor is running. Sander is ...sanding. E is perpetually pink.

It's a beautiful Saturday morning in the neighborhood.

The neighbors must love us.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Compressor is running. Sander is ...sanding. E is perpetually pink.
> 
> It's a beautiful Saturday morning in the neighborhood.
> 
> The neighbors must love us.




Other door's done (*phew*):

I also did the door pillar blackouts, which I'll use as reference to paint the B-pillar blackouts, after the doors are installed and adjusted.

Time to sweep the garage!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eric, as the kids say, "that isht is _TOIGHT!_"

Or maybe that's Mike Bee. :screwy:

In any case, looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

veddy toight... yesh.

it's a Goldmember thang


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

While I often don't get popular culture references (being not too sophisticated), I _am_ a big Mike Meyer fan (not being too sophisticated ).

Yesterday I resprayed the top lip of the driver fender (I sanded through an edge) and the front edge of the hood (there was a run):









The camera can only show so much, but even without buffing, the spray edges are well hidden on the convexity of the body lines. The only stressful moment was when I forgot that I sprayed the fender lip, rested my forearm on the still-tacky paint, and marred it :what::screwy:. But all was well today with some 1500 paper and light compound (*phew*).

Today I ran the antenna, which when it's on the roof as on these cars, is a royal PIA since the wire takes a convoluted path to the console:

As for the timing of this step, now I can get the headliner in, and then the windshield. I left the hatch hinges on the shell, so I can put the hatch on after the headliner.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey! Headliner, B pillars and C-pillars are done:


Hatch seal and speaker tray carpet:


And I put black felt along the bottom of the windshield (VW just paints that black):


Next is the windshield (I have three in case we crack some ). Gotta go buy some rope; I can't believe we have none here. Zilch. Nada. I usually have a little of everything .


----------



## 16Vjab (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Eric,

I gotta finally chime in- I usually don't comment much on the Vortex (as you can see), but the work you've been doing on Petra's car is fantabulous! Outstanding paint & bodywork; especially when these cars are not very forgiving in showing ripples or imperfections in the larger body panels like the doors & hood.....Dang, I think I saw Jesus in the blinding shine on one of your pics!  Living in Minneapolis, I felt the pain of this last Winter with you guys....but you still plodded through getting something done on an almost daily basis. Really enjoy this thread with all the regular member comments- good yuks! :beer:

I own two Flash Silver 16V's and hope to some day, restore one to driver status and make it down to Cincy to meet you guys (along with all the other owners & cars) and see this car in person. Until then, keep up the great work! :wave:

John

P.S. Just wondering if you're going to line the inside of the car with Dynomat (highly recommended) before reinstalling carpet....and if you are going to coat the inside body areas 'prone to rust' such as the door handles, license plate and rear hatch edges with POR 15 or like product?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you sir! And welcome to the nuthouse .

As to your comments:

Any areas that stood the test of [Midwest] time have not been disturbed, i.e. Schutz coating, Cosmoline, etc... and therefore could be expected to last. Other areas that rusted or were modified (like the doorhandle areas, the one hood pin or the deleted wiper) got new metal, primer and paint where possible, then Cosmoline. Areas that cannot be properly finished, as the inner cavities of the hood, will be immersed in Cosmoline and the excess allowed to run out.

I hadn't entertained additional sound deadening. I'm using all of the OEM paddfing materials, but I may need to revisit that if Petra finds the car too noisy.

Off to work, then chores, then hopefully some more bits :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Can I ask a question that has been running in my head????

Why the felt? Well, it looks better, but is there any chance it will trap moisture and destroy the window seal joint? Just wondering...

By the way this car is coming along so well. I could only dream of it


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> By the way this car is coming along so well. I could only dream of it


He can get hired out, ya know, I've loosely made the offer in the past... only, the offer is good for after this here project is done (he only does one project at a time, it's a focus thing).
So if'n yer needing a little work done....

You'll have to follow his formula for a rebuild though, and it can be a little detail oriented.:heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> He can get hired out, ya know


Right..... Like I have that kind of $$ or intestinal fortitude



pchassin said:


> You'll have to follow his formula for a rebuild though, and it can be a little detail oriented.:heart:


Just a little detail oriented.... Type A x infinity


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Here's the final texture:





16Vjab said:


> Hey Eric, ....Dang, I think I saw Jesus in the blinding shine on one of your pics!


Eh... funny how perspectives differ. Pretty sure that ain't Jesus... albeit E is also of arguably Mediterranean ancestry. I thought it was just poorly chosen photo composition; for showing off the accuracy of reflection I woulda suggested Petra as the mirrored subject (whatever excuse works is how I roll, she has thus far added considerably to the overall aesthetic of the thread. Jus' sayin', *LBD* is always a good thing).



16Vjab said:


> Just wondering if you're going to line the inside of the car with Dynomat (highly recommended) before reinstalling carpet.


Whut's Dynomat?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> Just a little detail oriented.... Type A x infinity


and then some? :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Blushes* You're all being _far_ too kind!

Oh wait... You _are_ all being kind, right? :sly:

A lot of this-and-that to do today so we didn't get any glass in, but I did tidy up some interior bits.

Dome light, visors, visor clips, sunroof crank cover, sunroor crank pocket, and the crank:


We aren't using the spare so I cut a cover for the hole and glued it in:

We'll be able to put stuff in the trunk and not have the carpet collapse into the hole.

Rear wheel well trunk covers, rear door cards, and trunk carpet:


Tomorrow, windshield and quarter glass if all goes well.

Oh, @ El T: I hope _hope_ the windshield felt doesn't cause a moisture problem, maybe I'll trim it so it doesn't end up under the seal.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm...OK, maybe a dumb idea; but what about hitting the felt with ScotchGuard or some similar moisture resistant/repellant? Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Can you do my headliner? lol

Looks great :thumbup:

Lots of attention to detail!


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

prom king said:


> Looks great :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of attention to detail!


x2, looks great! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> ... windshield and quarter glass .
> Oh, @ El T: I hope _hope_ the windshield felt doesn't cause a moisture problem, maybe I'll trim it so it doesn't end up under the seal.





Eistreiber said:


> Hmm...OK, maybe a dumb idea; but what about hitting the felt with ScotchGuard or some similar moisture resistant/repellant? Can't hurt, might help.


Whooof.
In.
Sweat inducing work. The pressure, the mental pressure, hell, the physical pressure was important, too. Pressure from hands, twine, tools.

The two of us could have used some moisture repellant prior to starting.

Pics will come, pro'ly take kids to pool first to recover and to deal with all of that forehead moisture.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> We aren't using the spare so I cut a cover for the hole and glued it in:
> 
> We'll be able to put stuff in the trunk and not have the carpet collapse into the hole.


Curiously, why no spare? Seems like a pretty easy insurance policy.

Ooooooohh, I think I get it. If Petra were to get a flat tire, I suppose she's just call Eric to change it anyway, so just keep a spare at home for Eric to grab on the way out the door. :laugh:

In any case, lookin' good. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Curiously, why no spare? Seems like a pretty easy insurance policy.
> 
> Ooooooohh, I think I get it. If Petra were to get a flat tire, I suppose she's just call Eric to change it anyway, so just keep a spare at home for Eric to grab on the way out the door. :laugh:


*touches forefinger to nose* 

Big day today, not entirely without disappointment...

Quarter glass, rear carpet, handbrake cover, rear seat, parcel shelf, rear speakers:




The new rear panel on the rear seat turned out well:


Petra was a trooper getting the windshield in, monowiper arm sweep has been tested and looks good:

I still need to tidy up the wiper itself, which is tweaked to work with the monowiper.

The headliner looks nice and tidy up front:


The bummer for the day is that while installing a perfect OEM windshield using the rope technique, the rope got hung up in a corner and I tried to free it with, you guessed it: a screwdriver :facepalm:. A careless slip and I cracked the ufcking thing . So: Petra has a perfect _not_ OEM glass instead . I wouldn't have minded if I hadn't made such an avoidable error .

But that's that, what's done is done.

Next the rain gutter trim:


That's enough for today, off to the pool :wave:.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

A little bit every day;

Front carpet, door seals and door sills:


One good thing about all the donors that Petra's car has benefitted from is we have tons of extra plastic clips of all kinds so we won'tn't have to "make do" or get gouged finding new ones :


The headliner is now completely done:


Next was the tail lights and the rear license plate panel:

This was a big step because we have confirmation the brake lights work with the "automatic" pedal cluster, and the reverse lights work with a microswitch on the shift lever (we pulled the correct wires from the engine bay and re-routed them).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*HELP!*

Well as I've said before, and will surely say again: "a little help here, please!" 

I totally forgot that I need to source a sunroof part. Not just any part; a big one:

The long silver piece of metal that is vertical in the pic just right of center, with the hinges on it.

Petra's was jacked up and the plastic bits missing. I thought I got one from one of Craig's race cars, but I can't find it 

Anyone?

Please?

Pretty please?

With sugar on top?


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

echassin said:


> Well as I've said before, and will surely say again: "a little help here, please!"
> 
> I totally forgot that I need to source a sunroof part. Not just any part; a big one:
> 
> ...


I might have one, not sure it would live up to your standards, but I'll take a look this morning.
Otto


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> I might have one, not sure it would live up to your standards, but I'll take a look this morning.
> Otto


I do have one, the plastic coating is cracked, but intact and sturdy, if you are interested I can get it shipped Tuesday. You wouldn't happen to have an extra passenger side lug part #321877157 to trade?


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> I do have one, the plastic coating is cracked, but intact and sturdy, if you are interested I can get it shipped Tuesday. You wouldn't happen to have an extra passenger side lug part #321877157 to trade?


Eric,

Let me know if you still need one. I also have an extra that seems to be good.
-Dan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Dan and Otto, I'm sending you both PMs. Thank you!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey,

Interior's done:






Everything works and fits well, which is a relief considering how Frankenstein-ish it all is. The dash really came out nice, IMO.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Holy straight dashboard batman! Drool!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

The dash looks like a piece of industrial art, really.
A thing of beauty.
Kudos to the man.


----------



## PtboScirocco (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow the dash turned out really well. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very minty fresh!


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

Will you be bringing both this car and the step child to the Crystal Lake VW show in September?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Shrttrackr said:


> Will you be bringing both this car and the step child to the Crystal Lake VW show in September?


What VW show in Crystal Lake?


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

Northern Illinois VW Association
Volkswagen of Crystal Lake
5213 Northwest Hwy, Crystal Lake, Illinois 60014
9/21/14

Its the show that Eric and I were at all day in the rain last year.

if the weather is nice, there are usually quite a few cars.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd like to go to that meeting again for sure, but I don't think this car will be ready.

I got a care package from Dan (MrPill), and I like the way it's addressed :


It's a nice replacement sunroof-cradle-thingy:

Thank you Dan!

That means I can install the sunroof, but first, can somebody tell me what these two clips do?

They're smaller than a dime and they were in the baggy with the hardware for the sliding-cloth-headliner-sunroof panel.

Any infoz will be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

echassin said:


> I'd like to go to that meeting again for sure, but I don't think this car will be ready.


at the rate you are moving, i don't see why it would not be ready.
it's over 6 weeks away yet.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmm, maybe it'll be ready in time. If not we can go in something else.

I got the sunroof in, and it was a lot easier than on the Stepchild because I left all of the adjustments intact (plus it worked to begin with, which helped a lot).

Closed, nice and flush:


Tilted:

Bonus Scirocco pics are free of charge (you're welcome)

Open:

I don't have a windbreak on either car, but I won't sweat that for now. There's no buffeting even without it. If I find one, great; if not, meh.

Headliner:


Petra likes this pic of me. I'm not sure why, unless she just likes when I make weird expressions while wearing her [lady's] glasses :

It looks like I was saying something, but I don't remember what. Feel free to caption the pic for us, it might be fun to see what you all come up with opcorn:.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

echassin said:


> Hmm, maybe it'll be ready in time. If not we can go in something else.
> 
> I got the sunroof in, and it was a lot easier than on the Stepchild because I left all of the adjustments intact (plus it worked to begin with, which helped a lot).
> 
> ...


You want me to do what with the pickle? 😲


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

echassin said:


> Thank you Dan!
> 
> That means I can install the sunroof, but first, can somebody tell me what these two clips do?
> 
> ...


Your welcome my friend. I thought that c/o was a fitting "location" too.

You must have figureg out those clips since you got the sunroof back together?

I think it is #7 below. I seem to remember it holding a plastic piece (item #8) to the top side of the headliner part?



(I'm glad you asked the question because I figured out how to find these diagrams!)

Build looking great as usual!

Take Care,
Dan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> You want me to do what with the pickle? 


No further entries to the caption contest need to be submitted. Hands down win.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

echassin said:


>


I forgot this was the wooden dash! Had to go back to page 10 to find it. I have to do this one day. It should be easier too since I don't have a use for the vents any more. Anyway it looks great.

-Alex


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Hmm, maybe it'll be ready in time. If not we can go in something else.
> 
> I got the sunroof in, and it was a lot easier than on the Stepchild because I left all of the adjustments intact (plus it worked to begin with, which helped a lot).
> 
> ...



What??? You never seen anyone do full lotus while hiding a pickle?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@ Dan: I didn't figure out what the clips were for. I glued the plastic thingies that the clips grab, i.e.: I didn't put two and two together o), but since the bits are glued, we're good :thumbup:

Big day today, my strobe light is burned out, so my friend Stan brought his over and we did the timing (we left everything hooked up; somebody LMK if I was supposed to do something besides have a steady 1000 rpm idle).

Even better news: he has everything to evacuate and fill the A/C. We opened the receiver/dryer and hooked up the lines, pulled a vaccum, went for lunch, and 2 hours later the gauge hadn't budged :thumbup:. We put in 2 cans of 134 and got 20-30 mmHg on the low side and 220-240 on the high side, with condensation on the return line and nice cold vents .

No pics because everything looks the same . At this point, everything on the car seems to work so it's mostly putting the rest of the parts on to finish it and then begin to address the Eternal Punchlist of Doom.

On an unrelated note, I had a bunch of these so-called "friends" requests that I "accepted" (I don't even get those in Real Life, so I don't know what they mean on the computer , except that it must be good, so Thank You for that ). But what does that do beyond old fashionned not-on-the-computer friendship?


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

echassin said:


> No pics because everything looks the same . At this point, everything on the car seems to work so it's mostly putting the rest of the parts on to finish it and then begin to address the Eternal Punchlist of Doom.:


Thank you Eric (AND Mrs. C). Really. For this whole thread. I was watching this car get buttoned up and thinking "well there goes my main reason for watching this forum...."

But then, with THUNDER, you mention the Eternal Punch List of Doom.

As a married man, I know that this list *is* Eternal, and it's requirements are on a logarithmic scale going one direction.

UP.

After thirty years, offset from vertical is barely discernible.

And BAMMO. A thought occurs. HFS.

I think that Petra might actually be of the high maintenance type that can keep this thread alive. I mean SBS, HBH, and a RED Scirocco? Does it get more German? If you don't take over the US, then perhaps Europe? Ship it over to the Nurburgring, Petra steps in, adorned as mentioned previously plus racing helmet.

Done. Like dinner.

Meanwhile, I am giving my oldest daughter (of 3), to her new husband tomorrow. It will be a great thing, and also a relief.

So my Scirocco sits.



echassin said:


> On an unrelated note, I had a bunch of these so-called "friends" requests that I "accepted" (I don't even get those in Real Life, so I don't know what they mean on the computer , except that it must be good, so Thank You for that ). But what does that do beyond old fashionned not-on-the-computer friendship?


I will look tomorrow on FB. Weird thing FB is.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Apologies to Petra for the "high maintenance" analogy.

There is no way that a guy can do what Eric does without exceptional spousal support.

Petra = :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Nah, y'all are missing the lay-up. Believe it or don't, but E sometimes shoots for subtlety.



echassin said:


> I don't have a windbreak on either car, but I won't sweat that for now. There's no buffeting even without it.





1nsanevwfreak said:


> You want me to do what with the pickle? 





vwdaun said:


> No further entries to the caption contest need to be submitted. Hands down win.


So Otto, nice re-twist of the pickle, & Daun, sorry but that was (er-hem) premature and ya oughta know better.

Not so fast, Pusher.



echassin said:


>


*"Buffeting? What buffeting? Smooth & quiet, it breaks like the wind!"*

[ iceKarl bows, and quickly bails the hell out].


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

OorsciroccO said:


> I mean SBS, HBH, and a RED Scirocco? Does it get more German? ...Petra steps in, adorned as mentioned previously plus racing helmet.


SBS? HBH? WTF are you talking about?

OTOH, LBD + stilettos is a guaranteed win, and I like your idea of the racing helmet thing. Kinda awkward, but kinky. Hmm, or maybe shoulda said other way 'round?

Yeah, 'K... outta here. Never mind.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> blah, blha, blaaaaa...have a windbreak .... but I won't sweat that for now. There's no buffeting even without it. If I find one, great; if not, meh.
> 
> 
> Petra likes this pic of me. I'm not sure why, unless she just likes when I make weird expressions
> ...





Neptuno said:


> What??? You never seen anyone do full lotus while hiding a pickle?





Eistreiber said:


> *"Buffeting? What buffeting? Smooth & quiet, it breaks like the wind!"*
> 
> [ iceKarl bows, and quickly bails the hell out].





1nsanevwfreak said:


> You want me to do what with the pickle? 


His Lotus is gas powered, butt I'm not sure how the pickle can figure into that :sly:.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> SBS? HBH? WTF are you talking about?


Petra was thinking Short Black Skirt, High Black Heels. Google says HFS=Harder Faster Stronger (I wish ).



pchassin said:


> His Lotus is gas powered, butt I'm not sure how the pickle can figure into that :sly:.


Is she saying I'm not HFS _and_ I'm too gassy? 



Eistreiber said:


> E sometimes shoots for subtlety.


I _do?_ , I mean, I _did_?

@P: "Blah Blah Blah" is how you summarize all my efforts? :heart:

@Joe for "friending" me: Et tu, Brute?

Oh, and I want to say that "Punch List of Doom" _could_ mean all of the stuff around the house that I've neglected, but it actually represents the growing list of isht on this car that's already broken (clock, ashtray light, and the transmission drip is back).

Edit: Petra would like to acknowledge her muse in this new-to-her VW world, Helga :laugh::

She's my muse, too


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Just sayin', E you're cool and you do righteous work; but if you ever even once post a pick of yourself in LBD or HHS, I am so the F outta here. It ain't so much the visual, it's that my eyes will have been cut out. By me.

:laugh:


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

I think this entire thread is awesome! Not exactly sure why all your Sciroccos are RED though. Left over paint?? Not a concern though, if you like it that's all that matters.

I am most curious to see how Petra likes this car when all is said and done after having met (and exceeded!) all the basic specifications. Hopefully your "punch list of doom" doesn't go nuclear if in fact Petra just doesn't like it.

Also curious how well the 16V engine mates with the auto trans, shift at redline, decent low end torque, adjustability to the 16V.......blah, blah, blah. 

On a side note I just had a partial knee replacement, and maybe I'm the biggest whimp in the world, but this whole thing sucks!!!! Hopefully I won't need to be calling you though!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

J. Daniel said:


> I think this entire thread is awesome! Not exactly sure why all your Sciroccos are RED though. Left over paint?? Not a concern though, if you like it that's all that matters.
> 
> I am most curious to see how Petra likes this car when all is said and done after having met (and exceeded!) all the basic specifications. Hopefully your "punch list of doom" doesn't go nuclear if in fact Petra just doesn't like it.
> 
> ...


1) Red=coincidence, and it was easier to just kept the colors OEM.

2) If Petra doesn't like it, I will . But so far I think she likes it (darn ).

3) The trans works as it should. Huge IMO, given it's my first attempt at an automatic. With mild or moderate driving the car feels normal. It is slower than a 16V/5 speed, but it's stronger than the donor was with its 1.8 JH.

It is slower than the other cars Petra has owned and I do want to see how that plays out. Also, and I didn't predict this: when pushing hard in 2nd past 5000rpm, it doesn't shift into 3rd unless you briefly let up on the gas, just a tad. My guess is that the additional load of the 16V has the trans, which is set up to work with a JH, thinking it needs to stay in 2nd. I'm guessing that the valve body can be tweaked, but that is beyond my current skill set [for now ].

4) I have a bum foot and I can only do little things for now, so I can [only partly] imagine your pain. Hopefully the "partial" does the trick and you can avoid a "total".


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> if you ever even once post a pick of yourself in LBD or HHS, I am so the F outta here


Don't worry, I would never post a pic. Heck, even Petra doesn't know when I wear her...

...oh, never mind...



And as for Helga, well, she's just...Helga. One of VW's many strokes of marketing genius, IMO :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Today's work was that stuff nobody pays any attention to when the car's done, but takes a lot of time.

In preparation for the body kit and assorted stuff that bolts to the car:

The car is bristling with 93 plastic inserts each with its own screw. I'm not ufcking kidding. I counted 'em. Sorting them all out and coating each one with Cosmoline before installation was a really exciting opportunity. In this pic, the unmodified grill is on the car by mistake.

Next was the wind strips, which are glued with contact cement and then held with a bunch of clips:

These are also tedious because you can't get the contact cement anywhere it'll show.

Next the strut lifts and the hatch wiring and the grommets that keep water out:


Lastly, the modified grill:

It's the one in front, and it sits higher and further back so the hood lip hangs over it like a "brow", just like on the Stepchild. That completes the aggressive look of the quad rounds, the top of which will also be under the hood lip.

Installed:

I realized after posting this pic that the 16V badge was still on the original grill, so that's on the car now too.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I love that detail of the grille. I did that to mine too (but with euro lights).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Heck, even Petra doesn't know when I wear her... oh, never mind...


So many possible tangents off that I think my head exploded. Whutthehell, the paint in the den was bland beige, kinda due for replacement anyway.

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Karl, shake off those visuals and breathe slowly, please. In, out, in, out.

Today Petra got to hold the hatch vertically for way-too-long while I fiddled trying to get the bolts threaded, but in the end we prevailed, got the thing aligned, and the hatch lifts bolted on:

The ropes are to pull the wiring. I installed them using a heavy nut and gravity to get the rope along the proper channels. That needs to be done with the hatch off the car so the hatch can be rotated, shaken etc...

With the wires pulled and the lock/catches installed and adjusted:


The license plate lights and the lock seal are intact, which I've never seen on one of these cars , maybe they got replaced at some point:


Tomorrow hopefully the glass, wing, and badges.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Tomorrow hopefully the glass


Either that or maybe something more like this:

Cuz we sorta have a Road Warriors theme here once in a while .


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

echassin said:


> ........
> Next was the wind strips, which are glued with contact cement and then held with a bunch of clips:
> 
> These are also tedious because you can't get the contact cement anywhere it'll show.
> ...


Eric,

What kind of clips did you use to hold this in place and how did you use them?? Also, what type of contact cement was used?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

MrPill said:


> Eric,
> 
> What kind of clips did you use to hold this in place and how did you use them?? Also, what type of contact cement was used?


The clips that hold the trim are black, about 1/2" x 1/4" flat rectangles with a button-hole bit that protrudes and grabs the "rivets" in the door jamb. I don't have any left but there must be some floating around on the forum (hint hint, everybody ). The contact cement is a quart of brush-on stuff from Home Depot that is used to glue Formica countertops.

Petra and I got the hatch glass in today using the rope trick, a screwdriver, and some glue where the seal edge started to "yield" . Then the defog wires and 3rd brake light, and the badges. Pics to follow tomorrow after I get the wing installed (need to buy some silicone first).

G'night :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I was scrubbing my transmission tonight (15 minutes at a time) and thought about you and Dan with your clean pieces. Also while I was looking at the peloquin stuff I thought that the 40% kit could go in a auto TRANS. Maybe too late to bring that up. 

T.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> I was scrubbing my transmission tonight...


umm... nah, nevermind, too easy. :laugh:



Neptuno said:


> I was looking at the peloquin stuff I thought that the 40% kit could go in a auto TRANS.


So... a somewhat less than slush-box? Like vanilla ice cream with walnut chunks? :laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Eistreiber said:


> umm... nah, nevermind, too easy. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> So... a somewhat less than slush-box? Like vanilla ice cream with walnut chunks? :laugh:


Having owned the slush box..... Yeah never mind 

Btw French vanilla. It is silkier.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mint chocolate- chip, or toffee chunks is good too.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> You want me to do what with the pickle? 


 The pickle lives on! 
(I'm guessing that it'll continue into infamy.....  )



vwdaun said:


> No further entries to the caption contest need to be submitted. Hands down win.


 Agreed. Win here.


And, Chassins: 
Car's looking good. Looks like she might be roadworthy soon! :thumbup:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

All those ice cream options are gonna make this group fat. Sciroccos are far too eclectic for us to be making ice cream analogies to them.

But if we are going to do so, make mine a sorbet. Smoothness and silkiness don't hold my interest, and I am not fond of chunky...anything. But hey, when I signed up for this car, I was comparing a Scirocco's potentials with a Mustang I'd had in a previous life (pre kids). I hope we don't start make any analogies beween the differences of these two cars and ice cream.

Come to think of it though, the Mustang was sort of a pickle color. So maybe there is a tie-in, I just don't see it yet.

The car _has_ been on the road, so it is definitely worthy. Driving without doors makes it kind of a jeep-like experience. We may consider keeping it as summer option.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Petra, your Scirocco will be _just_ like your Mustang was, _and_ it'll be slow  (disclaimer: that Mustang was our Favorite Car Ever, *dons flame suit*).

As for the ice cream, I do _not_ know what y'all are talking about, so I just went to the garage where stuff makes sense (maybe just to me...).

The hatch is all done, glass in, wing on and sealed, wiper deleted, badges on:






Next I think I'll do the hood. I need to fill the cavities with Cosmoline (and get the excess to drain out) before putting in on the car.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

echassin said:


>


You have to love a guy that starts a project buying the wheels and tires he want for it and then builds the rest of the car to suit!!

Well maybe not literally, but close enough.

About that "slow" aspect of this car, any plans? Get the car up and running then maybe some upgrades? 2.0? Low pressure turbo?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

J. Daniel said:


> You have to love a guy that starts a project buying the wheels and tires he want for it and then builds the rest of the car to suit!!
> 
> Well maybe not literally, but close enough.
> 
> About that "slow" aspect of this car, any plans? Get the car up and running then maybe some upgrades? 2.0? Low pressure turbo?


Re: wheels and tires. Yeah, it was something like that. 
Truth be told, he gave me the specs and the website and let me do the "choosing". So, I had _some_ input.

We'll see what gets done about the "slowness". Given that we live in perpetual rush hour traffic conditions, I may never notice the problem 'cause I may never have the opportunity to test it out.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Petra picked the wheels. I knew what would fit, and to ensure no surprises, I threw them on the Stepchild when they arrived to be sure she liked them, which I, er..._she_ did :sly:.

Hood prep today, grilles installed, plus the inside needed insulation and Cosmoline:


I used tar paper and contact cement for counter tops, which I read about on an MGB forum and which apparently holds up to engine compartment heat. We'll see and revisit if necessary, but I like the look better than the OEM foam, which is garbage IMO. The hood skin sounds like thick wood if you knock on it :thumbup:. If this paper fails I found single-sided stick-on heat blanket for RVs that I'll try. Regardless, The Lady's car needs to be free of buzzing and rattling of any kind :heart:.

The Cosmoline is thick enough that I was able to fill the cavities to overflowing and then let the excess drain out, first with the hood on its back, then on its stomach:

I only did the cavities near the front lip because that's the only place I've seen these hoods rot through. To do the rest would be a major PIA (the hood is heavy and needed to be rotated around and held while the Cosmoline oozed around, very tiring and tedious).

Final result:


Tomorrow, hopefully tidy the thing up and install it, hardware, adjust. etc...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> Final result:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, hopefully tidy the thing up and install it, hardware, adjust. etc...


This picture = ufcking gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

pchassin said:


> But hey, when I signed up for this car, I was comparing a Scirocco's potentials with a Mustang I'd had in a previous life (pre kids). I hope we don't start make any analogies beween the differences of these two cars and ice cream.
> 
> Come to think of it though, the Mustang was sort of a pickle color. So maybe there is a tie-in, I just don't see it yet.



I dusted plenty of Mustangs with my lowly 2.0 8v MK1- granted, I needed curves to do so, but it happened!

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I dusted plenty of Mustangs



I heard that E did dust one up one time :laugh:

:heart: dude :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I heard that E did dust one up one time :laugh:


Full disclosure, it wasn't so much dust as crumpled metal . In my defense, it wasn't immediately obvious to me that simply pushing on the gas pedal of a Mustang would infinitely increase the gravitational pull of the nearest telephone pole. And FYI, an average wood telephone pole _is_ strong enough to crack an engine block...

Anyhoo, we installed the hood today, and Petra again ended up with the unenviable task of holding something heavy up while I got the bolts in.

After installing all of the hardware and tinkering with the various adjustments for a bit we have a winner:




The conversion to monowiper cannot be discerned :


Next is either the kit or the doors, based on whatever the mood is. But for now, it's time to "celebrate" Luke being a teenager (*cue ominous music*).

Great picture from last weekend where neither of them is making a goofy face, fussing, Rabbit-earing the other, etc...:

Happy 13th Luke :wave:!

@ Joe: Thank you sir! (The underhood paint looks better in the pic than in real life...)


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Man, everything looks so good, that the grill has become the weakest link. At least in the photo. Is the grill going to get a coat of satin black? I thought of doing this to mine, but my faded grill matches my faded red paint perfectly right now.

-Alex


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know about painting the grille, but I'll give it a good cleaning.

Today the body kit's rear arches and rear panel are on:

Anywhere there's normally urethane glue I used 3M bodykit tape like on the Stepchild, which has held up nicely in spite of sleeping outside for two Chicago winters and summers. The tape creates a nice delineation between the kit and the body, isn't messy like the glue, and is quicker to do.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Front bodykit arches and airdam today:

The arch outlines didn't fit tight onto the fender flares so I had to use two layers of tape to get a good bond. I also ran a thin bead of black silicone in the seam to keep water out. If this fails over time, I'll break down and use windshield urethane, but I'd rather not. If Heaven Forbid one needs to remove an arch, the urethane would likely pull the new paint off, which would be a huge disappointment.

Tomorrow the side skirts, door sills, and maybe fender liners (gotta get the wheels off).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Tomorrow... maybe fender liners (gotta get the wheels off).


Eh... yeah OK, I follow the reasoning and all but...

Taking those wheels off to install fender liners is about like removing (without due appreciation) a black lace bra in order to install a PlayTex girdle under it. Just sayin'...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Eh... yeah OK, I follow the reasoning and all but...
> 
> Taking those wheels off to install fender liners is about like removing (without due appreciation) a black lace bra in order to install a PlayTex girdle under it. Just sayin'...


They don't call 'em girdles these days.

"Spanx" is the word of the day to do a Google search on.

Sorry in advance for the bad mental visuals.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

pchassin said:


> They don't call 'em girdles these days.
> 
> "Spanx" is the word of the day to do a Google search on.
> 
> Sorry in advance for the bad mental visuals.


Thanks Petra. BTDT.

I just learned about Spanx last week at my daughter's wedding. They looked like my soccer/basketball knee support, except, with aerospace technology, and a lot of work, women can actually slip these things onto themselves.....ummmm....both legs, and up and around the waist.

I did not watch that part, but I saw the >several< Spanx in the bag the night previously, when the girls came home.

HFS I thought, this is like the 1700's.

(Side: we seem to have some acronym dysfunction here, and I love E's HFS google, but to me it has always meant Holy F****n S**t.)

Spanx?

Which forum am I on?

Oh yeah - I MIGHT actually get to work on my Scirocco today. The progress however, compared to Eric's, will be deplorable.

Good day.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

echassin said:


> Petra was thinking Short Black Skirt, High Black Heels. Google says HFS=Harder Faster Stronger (I wish )


HFS? See post above this one. But I kind of wish I googled it first.



echassin said:


> Edit: Petra would like to acknowledge her muse in this new-to-her VW world, Helga :laugh::
> 
> She's my muse, too


You're welcome for the suggestion.

If I had the time and wherewithal to post a video clip, I would post the putt being lined up in Caddyshack with Ted Knight all blustery:

"Weeeeee're WAITING..............."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0YIJQ1jgEI

Oooh. That's kind of creepy. But what a great movie - one of those mandatory once a year movies.

Make the update pic good - VW might use it, and Petra can retire


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

OorsciroccO said:


> Make the update pic good - VW might use it, and Petra can retire


Hmmmm....well, retirement sounds nice but I don't think anyone is gonna pay me vast sums just to interview a car, even if it is a Scirocco.

For now, how's about the update pic being just about the car:





Just a few plastic parts and then we had a play date with Chris (Cuppie) who is in town for work. The driveway is looking like Cincy:


Food and drink:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

You guys are some entertaining fools. I mean that in the hosting arena? Although you are a stitch busting Bunch too. :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

sorta in order:

ooooh....shiny!

ooooh....more shiny!

ooooh... Marlene looks crowded, I can help you out with that.

ooooh....burgers!

Hi Clan Chassin & Cuppie! :wave:

Hey wait a damn minute... mustard, mayo, looks like some shrubbery maybe? Mit chz. And the burgers are lookin' good, nice even consistent grill marks.

But no pickle? :laugh:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

pchassin said:


> The driveway is looking like Cincy:


We need more neighborhoods like that! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmm, now _where's_ that pickle? :sly:

Busy week coming up: P. and I are celebrating 20 years of wedded bliss on South Beach *without kids* [*BWAHAHAHAAA*--er, I mean *cue: "awww, we're gonna miss them _so_ much*]. Oh, and when I say "wedded bliss", I'm using the term *very* charitably ["oh hai honey, I didn't know you were listening" :heart:]. We also had to work today (WTF?), plus we wanna make it to the pool again before season is almost over, *but*

I was able to sneak an hour to get the fender liners installed:


And the front wheels on for the "final" time:


Which leaves the car in this state, IMO it really looks neat:


And the basement in this state (noticeably emptier):

(Astute observers will note that the body kit strips are also installed on the bottom of the doors)

I think I'm gonna leave things as they are until we get back next week, then we can make the final run to completion.

Punch list (more for me, boring read):

1) Assemble and install bumpers
2) Install and assemble doors
3) Paint B pillars black
4) Turn headlight bulbs right side up facepalm, and install
5) Finish and install monowiper arm
6) Change clock (this one worked for a week 
7) Final buff and wax
8) Fix trans drip
9) Idle stabilizer isn't fast enough to account for a cold start, immediate gear selection and immediate power steering and/or A/C request (engine sometimes dies)
10) Engine does not rev quickly with all of the above (ignition and cam timing are correct, no obvious vacuum leaks)
11) Whatever the he-ll else craps out or starts leaking between now and then


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Hi Clan Chassin & Cuppie! :wave:
> 
> Hey wait a damn minute... mustard, mayo, looks like some shrubbery maybe? Mit chz. And the burgers are lookin' good, nice even consistent grill marks.
> 
> But no pickle? :laugh:


 Oh, young Luke produced the pickle. I saw it. He asked if I wanted it back. I graciously allowed it to remain in the possession of Clan Chassin. :lol:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

GTI steals the show :heart:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Oh, young Luke produced the pickle. I saw it. He asked if I wanted it back. I graciously allowed it to remain in the possession of Clan Chassin. :lol:


Why am I picturing darth vader holding the pickle?
That look is a good guy! Just shows how their sense of right. Now e and p. that is a different thing all together. Jk:laugh:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Well congrats and happy anniversary. Check out Lario's on Ocean Drive if you want good Cuban food and live music.

Regarding 9 and 10 above, I have only one suggestion but it may go against your build philosophy. Megasquirt. There I said it. Now let me make a case for it.

1. You'll get tons more torque off idle and the car will drive better. (I did even though I dropped the compression).
2. A bit more power
3. A bit more MPG
4. A way cleaner engine bay (unless you're a fan of the CIS-E look)
5. You can loose - the fifth injector, thermo-time switch, fuel distributor, "oxygen control unit", "ignition control unit", etc.
6. Way better idle control (A/C control, A/C idle up, etc)
7. You can use the stock fuel system including the fuel filter that bolts on to the fuel distributor.
8. You can actually tune your engine!

You'll need to add a wide band O2 sensor (14point7 makes a good one), a potentiometer to the throttle body, an intake air temperature sensor, a BBM fuel rail and pressure regulator, new injector cups, and injectors. You can pickup the tach signal from the hall sensor in the distributor, use the stock ISV, coolant temperature sensor (the 2 pin one), and use the stock ignition system. I used most of the stock wiring harness, re-purposing fuses and relays as needed and running new wires through the factory wiring looms. The only problem is that you'd like it so much, Stepchild and your other cars would be next.

-Alex


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

I have Megasquirt on my Scirocco only because it's got a turbo.
I'm voting against it for this car.
Megasquirt is hardly plug and play. Any changes in engine configuration require retuning.
CIS is extremely adaptable accommodating cams, exhaust, P&P, etc. with only an idle adjustment.
From what I can gather reading this thread, that's more Eric's philosophy.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^The minimalism of that post is great, so many directions one could take . The talk of Megasquirt only opens up more options :sly:!

We were gonna go to the pool but it started to rain hard, so while waiting for it to stop, I slapped some stuff on the car, things that have already been test fitted, so pretty quick.

First those bumper filler strip thingies:




Monowiper:


Then the headlights, but first I had to modify a couple of the adjusters so I can reach them easily, and Dremel the buckets a bit to turn the bulbs right-side-up:


They turned out much cleaner than the Stepchild's, whose brackets were my 1st attempt and it shows (I can revisit them because folks kindly donated more bits):




Check list...

Low beams, check:


High beams, check:


Proper homage to one's heritage, check:


Anyhoo, the sun's out so as soon as The Clan gets back from errands we're hopefully off to the pool :wave:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


>





echassin said:


> ^^^The minimalism of that post is great, so many directions one could take


Well no. More than a few degrees off axial and somebody's gonna get really angry if they weren't already, there must be care paid to Proper Pickle Placement.

That said, if you want a pickle buy Claussen's. Look for them in the refrigerated section, 'cuz they have to be; which is why they're good.

RE: Megasquirt, also no. Just... no. Silicone < than real; I see MS as being more complex than any stable CIS version (properly dialed in), more of a computer game time-sink than a useful fueling system, which oughta be set & forget.

Yeah, I'm biased.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, the rounds I get. They just look better. But sealed beams? Why not pony up for H4/H1 combo? The lighting is VASTLY superior, even without relays.

New housings here:

http://www.rallylights.com/catalogs...amp_shape=704&lamp_diameter_width=765&q=5+3/4


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Awesome progress here. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

scirocco*joe said:


> why not pony up for H4/H1 combo? The lighting is VASTLY superior.


Who needs superior lighting? We live in Chicago, the Pollution Light Capital of the Planet .

Don't expect any updates for a few days, we're taking a break working on our tans instead :heart:.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ This is true. All of Chicagoland is seriously daylight-bright at any hour. 
Ordinarily, I'd agree with Joe: "Install H4/H1 combo, dammit!" But, there, do you really need them? 

Of course, road trips happen. And, those do tend to bring with them driving in Ink-Black BFE. So, might still be worth it.  
I know that I do appreciate my E-codes, every time I drive the full width of my state. Or, end up rolling into Farm Country, IL at midnight.....


----------



## PanSamochodzik (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice restoration, and very well documented. :thumbup:

I have questions going back to when you were working on removing rust from under the car...

1. Can you tell what beige seam sealer you used when you restored the under side of your car? 
2. Did you apply it up in layers to match the level of original factory body Schutz sealant? 
3. What rust neutralizer can you recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Nice job with the headlights Chassins! Are you going to keep the headlight trim rings in the original finish or are you going to paint/powdercoat them black?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

PanSamochodzik said:


> 1. Can you tell what beige seam sealer you used when you restored the under side of your car?
> 2. Did you apply it up in layers to match the level of original factory body Schutz sealant?
> 3. What rust neutralizer can you recommend?


1. The seam sealer came from the auto body supply store and was in a caulking tube that came white, grey, or beige, IIRC. I don't remember the brand. It was a lot easier to work with out of a tube than with a can like I used for the Stepchild, which was like working with cartoon glue (it stuck to _everything_ and made a huge mess of me and the garage).
2. I smeared it in a thick layer like cake frosting with a spatula or fingers and then dabbed at it to make it look like the OEM Schutz coating.
3. I've never had luck with neutralizers, so I do whatever it takes to ablate the rust: grind it off, blast it off, cut it out, or electrolysis like we used for the bumper rebars.



[email protected] said:


> Nice job with the headlights Chassins! Are you going to keep the headlight trim rings in the original finish or are you going to paint/powdercoat them black?


Hmmmmm, I hadn't considered that but it'd look good.

Anyhoo, we went to Florida for a break and took a redeye back with sand still on us and booze still in us, then spent the day yesterday recovering, and woke up today perky [less not perky?]. This morning it was pouring rain enough that the bird bath overflowed, and now there's a hot blazing sun :screwy:, so we're gonna go cool off at the pool. We did get the bumpers mounted, with Petra again getting the dubious honor of holding the things while I worked on them (the bumpers, you perverts).

This is one of those jobs that's so much fun that I highly recommend you do what it takes to do it at least twice. Here's what I did:

First, lay out a "kit" of nice parts. like this:

This is where, if you're highly intelligent like me, you astutely note that the rear of the car is wider, and while the rebars themselves are identical, everything that mounts to them is different.

You assemble each bumper, like this:

You smugly think to yourself "I'm the _man_" (or woman if that's the case), because you were astute enough to make sure that all the hardware is correct to have one front assembly and one rear assembly. You are also astute enough to realize that the skins themselves are front/rear specific. You snap them on, then install the myriad screws and clips that secure the skins to the rebars. It also helps if at this time you slather everything in paint and Cosmoline so that touching anything makes a mess. If you wait until it's 100 degrees out, you can drip buckets of sweat into your work for added effect.

Finally you get to commandeer your significant other and hoist these boat anchors into position for the finessing process that eases them onto the car without scratching anything.

It is at *this* point (_not_ sooner), that I recommend you check that the front skin is in fact on the front rebar. This is the order in which I did things, and is why I got the wonderful opportunity to do a lot of it all over again :facepalm:.

But persistence ultimately trumped stupidity, and we ended up with this:



Just _looking_ at these pics brings back floods of fond memories .

It's too hot to continue, so the doors will have to wait for another adventure-filled day :wave:


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

Does the lady prefer US bumpers?


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

nuctech said:


> Does the lady prefer US bumpers?


I think she is considerate enough to give us a place to set our beer next year at Cincy.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> I think she is considerate enough to give us a place to set our beer next year at Cincy.


:laugh: We used the N/A bumpers because they were serviceable. I used Euros on the Stepchild because the original rebars were too rusty to use, and Dan relinquished a beautiful set of Euros.

That being said: I asked P and she likes the Euro bumper look better on the rear, which accentuates the roundness of back of the car, but she prefers the N/A front because it accentuates the length of the nose better.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

So it's all about noses and asses eh? :sly:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

echassin said:


> :laugh: We used the N/A bumpers because they were serviceable.


They do look very well serviced. What did you do to get them looking like that? Did I miss that a few pages back? Is that paint or the natural plastic?

-Alex


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Michael Bee said:


> So it's all about noses and asses eh? :sly:


Hahaha

And headlights....please don't forget the headlights :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

1nsanevwfreak said:


> I think she is considerate enough to give us a place to set our beer next year at Cincy.


Hmm... possible, but OTOH if the euro-bumps are too narrow to accommodate beers, they might still be wide enough to accommodate a row of Jager-shots. Just saying.




echassin said:


> ... which accentuates the roundness... accentuates the length...





Michael Bee said:


> So it's all about noses and asses eh? :sly:





GTIanz said:


> ...don't forget the headlights :laugh:


Nice to know I can be off-line for a couple of days and not have to worry about this thread veering from its typical focus. If I don't say it... someone else will. :laugh:


Looks like getting close to roadable, when do the doors go on?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Truth be told, the euro-bumper look is pretty nice.
That which is more difficult to obtain is always more desirable to obtain.

But as I recall, the IcyOne had mentioned keeping an eye out for me so as he could get me a set. In a a different thread, I believe. What ever happened with that, I wonder? Time's a'wastin'.

This project is almost done, it's true. Don't know what we'll all do for entertainment henceforth. So, like all good people everywhere, we kinda slowed down to chill a bit instead of just getting the job done. We are getting the kiddies back into the school groove, and we have been screwing around going on vacation, doing lunch and having a bit of time together. Yesterday we went for a long walk.

Today for snicks we went and test drove some cars.
A slug bug convertible and a Camaro.the former was kinda cute ( but going for $35K, WTF??? and the Chevy drove like a tank without the firepower. Again, WTF???). What a disappointment. Good thing that I've got some driving options.

Don't worry, it'll get finished up.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> Today for snicks we went and test drove some cars. A slug bug convertible and a Camaro.


That was a lot of fun and also eye-opening. We drove a 2.0T 2015 Beetle convertible which was $35,000, and a gorgeous 2013 Camaro SS V8 with IIRC 420hp costing $31,000.

IMO the VW seemed overpriced, but it appeared well-built and it drove well. The Camaro seemed like a "bargain" (and sounded fantastic), but Petra is absolutely right: At 420 hp it should've moved like a bat out of ehll, but it really didn't. It also looked massive ("thick"), yet felt cramped with horrible visibility. Fit and finish was awful in an obvious way.

Anyhoo, it's hot out and we're gonna take advantage of the pool before the season's over, but the bare doors are hung.

The passenger door is original and lined up easily:


The driver door isn't original and at first it had a much larger gap at the rear, and a narrower gap in front:




Aligned by repeated tweaking of the hinges (PIA over 3 hours or so, removing and installing the door numerous times):


B-pillars painted:


Next is cramming everything into the doors.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Camaro SS is nearly 4,000 lbs before additional options, it _needs_ 420 hp to go anywhere.

Brendan


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Agree on the horrible visibility out of the Camaro. I had trouble getting a rental Camaro out of the airport parking garage. Had no idea where the corners of the car were.

Challenger has better visibility and has more interior room. I haven't seen redesigned 2015 in person but the interior looks to be a big improvement in photos.

The new Mustang also started rolling off the line this week.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

To hell with the damn muscle cars. Once was enough, I'm thinking. No great loss, looks like I got something coming that's got some good looks to it. Anyway, I wouldn't be able to fit my kids into these revisited American classics. The boys are still able to sit in the back of E's cars, but probably not for long, considering that they keep demanding food.

Wish I could give you some sort of interesting daily update, but E has been on the hammock, reading a book. It's his _third_ this week. :heart::what:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> Wish I could give you some sort of interesting daily update, but E has been on the hammock, reading a book. It's his _third_ this week. :heart::what:


Wow is he getting heavy or are those the cheap hammocks his getting


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Haven't posted much in here, but i :heart: this thread


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Wow is he getting heavy or are those the cheap hammocks his getting


I lol'd :laugh:.



fredybender said:


> Haven't posted much in here, but i :heart: this thread


Thank you sir, LMK if your road trip can bring you guys this way.

As for Petra's car, a little closer each day,

Door handles:


Vent glass and forward window channels:


I could probably finish the doors in a day, but it's so damn nice out these days that I don't feel much like working on the car .


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Another gorgeous day in Chicago (WTF, two in a row? ), so Mom and I are gonna go to the pool while the boys are at school (tee hee!), but during down time this morning I got the mirrors installed:





I didn't see the two chips on the passenger mirror until I uploaded the pic, so I touched those up. The best part is _the mirrors work_! 

Items that remain (in order):
1) Door windows, seals and motors
2) Door membranes
3) Door cards
4) Working clock (anyone have a spare?)
5) Final buff and wax
6) Idle/throttle response
7) Title/plates
8) Transmission drip (it's back )


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Ohhh boy, we are now able to use our fingers to count down how many things are left to do on this project.

What, _in Gawd's name,_ will we do when this thread is all over???

Oh yes...the dreaded honey-do list.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Everyone's doing their own thing around here today so I finished the doors.

Windows, motors, seals, scrapers:

The windows work perfectly .

Membranes:


Door cards:


Door cards where they meet the DIY dash :




Which leaves us here:



:heart:

First impressions after a brief test drive:
1) I had to raise the idle to 1300 rpm in park or neutral for the idle to be stable at 900 rpm in gear but with the brakes holding the car stopped. The A/C causes no idle trouble because the idle stabilizer valve opens. Also, the A/C is _cold_ 

2) Power feels about the same as the donor, confirming that the trans is the weak link in the drivetrain. Ripping away from a stop as we can do with a 16V and its stock gearbox is out of the question . But everything shifts fine and works as it should :thumbup:

3) No buzzes, quiet ride, stereo works well, etc...It needs another clock (Anybody? Pretty please?)

4) The doors close like butter when the windows are open a crack, but if they are closed, the doors need a firm hand to close all the way, and in doing so, they "puff" the sunroof up visibly. Odd, the door vents are as they should be . The car certainly is air tight :screwy:.

5) The stance is exactly what we wanted. Better than the Stepchild with its expensive Cup kit, which needed a few dead coils cut out of the rears to sit right. Petra's car has stock springs with 3/4 of a coil cut out of the fronts to remove the odd reverse rake these cars all had.

6) I'll do a final buff and wax, but even as-is, the paint looks great IMO.

Anyhoo, the car's not quite done, but at least the basement has no more of this car's parts in it . Petra's at the gym, but when she sees it in the driveway, I hope she likes it :heart:.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

echassin said:


> Thank you sir, LMK if your road trip can bring you guys this way.


Yep, coming through your neck of the woods; 
Planning to be in the Chicago area November 1 st / 2nd
Next stop after should be Denver. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

echassin said:


> Which leaves us here:
> 
> 
> 
> :heart:


Looks great from NY! Nice job Team Chassin!



Group photo of the stable!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Another echassin production. Great job, looks great!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

After a little over a year, we are calling this project "done". 

I took it for a small spin yesterday, just in the 'hood because it has no plates or registration yet. Thank you, Officer Friendly, for ignoring me as I drove past you (that really happened).

I think the Chassin clan will enjoy using it for play.

It's a beauty :heart:.

:wave:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

pchassin said:


> It's a beauty :heart:.


She likes it .

The sluggish power had me wondering, so I took it for another drive and was surprised that it hits a wall at 4900 rpm. Whether floored in 1st, even floored in park: exactly 4900 rpm, period. Sounds like a rev limiter.

Cam timing and static ignition time are spot on, no vacuum leaks, and vacuum is hooked up to the ECU per the decal on the hood. I did re-use the plugs, wires, knock sensor and the O2 sensor because the car ran great before I took it apart. Distributor is brand new (old one leaked oil).

 I have a feeling if we track this down, the car's gonna come alive.

Edit: as I sit here thinking about what's different on the car, I wonder about the replacement external fuel pump. It has a very similar appearance to the OEM pump, but is smaller in diameter. Is this a known/acceptable substitution or did I get a flat-out erroneous pump?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> She likes it


A solution exists. :laugh:



echassin said:


> The sluggish power... it hits a wall at 4900 rpm. I have a feeling if we track this down, the car's gonna come alive.


I dunno about anybody else, but I read that as "Mhwu-ah-hah-hah-hah-hah!!", with a bit of french accent. Just saying.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> I read that as "Mhwu-ah-hah-hah-hah-hah!!", with a bit of french accent. Just saying.


It's a mix of that with a little "Boo hoo hoo" (also with French accent), because of the unknown element and cuz I gotta ufck with it some more.

The pump is a question, but the car really sounds like it has an electronic rev limiter at 4900 rpm. If you stomp on the gas in Park, it jumps right to 4900 rpm and sits there with an electronic sounding rev-limiter type miss . It doesn't seem like the fuel pump would do that because the 4900 rpm limit is identical in any gear, even with the A/C on (maximum hp demand). I'm gonna start swapping stuff out of the Stepchild to see if I can isolate the problem: fuel pump relay, ignition module, knock sensor, heck maybe even the fuel pump.

In the meantime, I did some waxing and she looks great (the car, you perverts).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...but the car really sounds like it has an electronic rev limiter at 4900 rpm.


Hmm... dumb thought maybe, but try dist rotor first. Simple, it'll take five minutes if that to check. But a centrifugal rev cut-out is cheap and easy, and... yeah well we're talking VW here. Check it.



echassin said:


> ...In the meantime, I did some waxing and she looks great (the car, you perverts).


And thank you for specifying the gender of the wax-ee, albeit with the corrective "the car". Coulda been a lot worse, and you got lucky; hit the winner on one-of-three odds.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I wouldn't think its a lack of fuel pressure if it happens at no-load and at full load. It sounds like an ignition problem the way you describe it. The first thing that comes to mind is distributor phasing being off but I can't imagine how it could be off with the factory ignition control module. Maybe the coil isn't charging between ignition events? Is it not getting a strong 12v? Is there some sort of "limp mode" that can be coming on? Good luck. 

-Alex


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> She likes it .
> 
> The sluggish power had me wondering, so I took it for another drive and was surprised that it hits a wall at 4900 rpm. Whether floored in 1st, even floored in park: exactly 4900 rpm, period. Sounds like a rev limiter.
> 
> ...


That transmission has a governor. Big disk / cylinder looking thing with a wire clamp around it. The thing lives at one of the upper parts of the transmission. IIRC maybe what you hear is that thing acting like a rev limiter ???


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

Some of the fuel pump relays have a built in rev limiter. Don't know which ones or if this ever applied to the 16V's but several years ago I swapped relays, for some reason, and that capped the revs at 6200.
Two minute swap out with one of your other cars to test.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> That transmission has a governor. Big disk / cylinder looking thing with a wire clamp around it. The thing lives at one of the upper parts of the transmission. IIRC maybe what you hear is that thing acting like a rev limiter ???


That was the first thing I thought of too. 5000 rpm sounds like the stock governor cut out on the early automatics but to be honest I have not messed with them enough to know for sure.

Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is that thing.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I know that when I was trying to figure out why my 010 was dying I saw somethings....Hope you dont mind I post what I think I found back then here:

http://www3.sympatico.ca/tchaad/Lost%20Knowledge/010_troubleshooting_guide.pdf

Also the Tex thread it came from:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4516976-The-010-Lost-Knowledge-Thread


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't see how the trans or anything on it would limit the engine to any particular rpm, unless something on the trans can hold back 125 hp even with the car in neutral 

I wonder if indeed the fuel pump relay is the culprit: it _is_ new, and maybe the rev limiter is ufcked. Easy enough to switch with the Stepchild's, among other things I can switch until I find the culprit.

I really think it's an electronic glitch. We got plates for the car today and took it for a good drive, and since normal driving never pushes the engine to 5000 rpm, it drives perfectly (although Petra is underwelmed by the acceleration...).


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> We got plates for the car today and took it for a good drive, and since normal driving never pushes the engine to 5000 rpm, it drives perfectly (although Petra is underwelmed by the acceleration...).


Underwhelmed sounds a little harsh. But it is a good thing that I refuse to be rushed to get anywhere, this late in life.

We, the Chassin clan, went for a little collective drive this afternoon. It was lovely.

E was so jealous of the beauty of Mein rotes Auto that he is presently buffing the Stepchild.

As. We. Speak.
The things that por li'l unloved redhead has to endure before it gits a little love.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

J. Daniel said:


> Some of the fuel pump relays have a built in rev limiter. Don't know which ones or if this ever applied to the 16V's but several years ago I swapped relays, for some reason, and that capped the revs at 6200.
> Two minute swap out with one of your other cars to test.


This is really interesting. I flipped through my Bently and I can tell you that 16V's are supposed to have a simple relay with only 4 pins and no electronic gizmos inside. The fuel pump is controlled by the Knock sensor control unit. CIS cars had some circuitry that connects to the RPM signal from the coil negative. I thought this was just to turn off the fuel pump relay after a few seconds of zero RPM but I didn't realize some cars had a rev limiter in the fuel pump relay.

-Alex


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

8 Valve relais number 62 rev.limiter 6200 rpm, number 65 rev.limiter 6500 rpm, found these information in the german forum.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

20v_boost said:


> This is really interesting. I flipped through my Bently and I can tell you that 16V's are supposed to have a simple relay with only 4 pins and no electronic gizmos inside. The fuel pump is controlled by the Knock sensor control unit. CIS cars had some circuitry that connects to the RPM signal from the coil negative. I thought this was just to turn off the fuel pump relay after a few seconds of zero RPM but I didn't realize some cars had a rev limiter in the fuel pump relay.
> 
> -Alex


You're right. My info was for the 8V. Didn't stop to think the 16V was a totally different setup. :facepalm:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Here's my thoughts on the 'wall.' 

- As earlier posted, on a PL, rev limit is a function of the engine electronics (and, as I recall, both ECUs.) 

- The governor in the trans: probably not the issue.  That device's function is to set the maximum input-shaft speed at which the transmission upshifts. (Unfortunately, it's probably going to give you an effective redline of ~6200rpm. Which is kinda sad for a 16v....) 

Try swapping out both the Jetronic box, and the knock box, from the Stepchild. One at a time, of course. 
As I recall, the knock box is primarily responsible for rev limiting - it provides the speed signal, after all..., and, I'm pretty sure that it does spark-retard at redline; but, the Jetronic box has some responsibility here, too: as I recall, it'll actually reverse DPR current (just like it does on closed-throttle decel) at redline. Which is, ah, noticeable.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Here's my thoughts on the 'wall.'
> 
> - As earlier posted, on a PL, rev limit is a function of the engine electronics (and, as I recall, both ECUs.)
> 
> ...


Guys in my own defense I was just trying to help. And since I did own a slushbox I went with a suggestion. You boys are much smarter than me with complex electronics. I do know however that the 010 will handle a lot and will handle the 16v just fine. Can not wait to see the mods this autobox will get


----------



## nuctech (Nov 3, 2009)

I was just reading another thread and someone posted that their car died out at 4900 rpm like yours. Turns out the timing belt was out by one tooth. Could that be the problem?:beer:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@Neptuno: all's good :heart:


We took her (it?) for the maiden voyage today, 60 miles round trip. First real road trip, the rest have been jaunts. Mind you, the car was loaded down with two adults, 1 adult sized kid, and one medium sized kid. Kinda cozy in the back seat, might be a problem for family outings in the future. Kids: no more food. Problem solved.

No real problems, a few rattles that E is chasing down as we speak (type), the rear wheel on Luke's side rubs when we hit bumps, we'll need to accept that one.
The exhaust was a bit loud but we kinda enjoyed that.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't quite know where to place this little update: the chitchat thread, this thread or the Step-child thread.

E liked the look of the headlight brackets he made for my car so he redid his yesterday.
Of course, during the welding process, a red-hot ember flew off, burned through his pants, and somehow burned his _buttock.
_ Spent the rest of the evening asking me to put salve on his buttock.
Didn't happen.

Just thought you all needed to know that.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> Guys in my own defense I was just trying to help.


There's _never_ anything wrong with that :beer:



nuctech said:


> I was just reading another thread and someone posted that their car died out at 4900 rpm like yours. Turns out the timing belt was out by one tooth. Could that be the problem?:beer:


Naw, that's the first thing I checked. It's a rev limit thing (electronic), actually 5200 rpm. The car drives perfectly otherwise. Haven't hunted it down yet cuz it really isn't an issue (5200 rpm is plenty).



pchassin said:


> We took her (it?) for the maiden voyage today, 60 miles round trip. First real road trip, the rest have been jaunts. Mind you, the car was loaded down with two adults, 1 adult sized kid, and one medium sized kid. Kinda cozy in the back seat, might be a problem for family outings in the future. Kids: no more food. Problem solved.
> 
> No real problems, a few rattles that E is chasing down as we speak (type), the rear wheel on Luke's side rubs when we hit bumps, we'll need to accept that one.
> The exhaust was a bit loud but we kinda enjoyed that.


Car's great :thumbup:. Exhaust is typical 16V/TT 2.25 exhaust/Borla muffler, so it sounds great but is a bit loud for the overall energy of this particular car.



pchassin said:


> Spent the rest of the evening asking me to put salve on his buttock.
> Didn't happen.


Hrmph, I try to show the girl a good time and this is the thanks I get.

Edit: As usual, I got caught up in conversation and forgot why I posted here: we're looking to name P's car. P thinks she's a she, BTW. So far in The Family we have: The GTI, The Cabby, Marlene, and The Stepchild. Therefore it doesn't need to be proper name, but hopefully more clever than "Petra's Car".


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Ursula as in the actress from "she who should be obeyed"
Or
Salome, ask John the Baptist


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> ...and somehow burned his _buttock. _ Spent the rest of the evening asking me to put salve on his buttock.
> 
> Just thought you all needed to know that.


No... one of the rare occasions where I can fully support the proverb, "Ignorance is bliss" (which is more often why we have so many grinning idjits running around, but I'll be nice and not go there).



echassin said:


> Hrmph, I try to show the girl a good time and this is the thanks I get.


Yeah well... of all the lines I've used over the years, "Hey ya wanna slap some greasy slippery slimy salve on my ass?" isn't and hasn't ever been and never will be one. Wrong message. Mebbe you need to up your game or something. Because *whatever* you had sorta vaguely in mind...



pchassin said:


> Didn't happen.





echassin said:


> ...we're looking to name P's car. P thinks she's a she, BTW.


'bout time. Hmm, Lucy? Hey it's an automatic (and red), what can I say. (and the clock starts ticking...now.  ).


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

echassin said:


> Naw, that's the first thing I checked. It's a rev limit thing (electronic), actually 5200 rpm. The car drives perfectly otherwise. Haven't hunted it down yet cuz it really isn't an issue (5200 rpm is plenty).


Not sure what your build is so this tidbit might be *completely* off-base. My Scirocco ownership was long ago. I bought a Fox in 1989, and I still have the thing. So most of my VW mechanics-knowledge is filtered thru that frustratingly lovable longitudinal Brasilian brat. Anyway, Foxes have a rev limiter that cuts out the fuel pump. Quite possible that other VW iterations from that era might have similar things. 

_On CIS and CIS-E Foxes (1987-1990) it is possible (and very easy) to remove the rev limiter. The fuel pump relay gets a signal to stop the fuel above 6000 RPM. To bypass this, all you have to do is use a horn relay in place of the fuel pump relay in your fusebox. This makes the fuel pump run anything time the key is in the "on" position (compared to only when the engine is running with a fuel pump relay). If you do replace the fuel pump relay with a horn relay, and should you be in an accident, be SURE to turn the key to "off", otherwise the fuel pump will keep on running, causing a very dangerous situation.​_
Anyhoo, prolly not at all helpful, but I tossed it out there just in case.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

@ Tony: Ursula might have be a contender, it'll stay on the short list. Pro: kind of a cool name, not common, kinda Nordic in origin, as is the car.
Con: ol' Urs is kinda hard to compete against, given her historic hottie status, I don't like to compete. Other con: that movie is f***ed up, the plot line is just...bitchy. Not how I see myself at all.

On the other hand: What's wrong with a simple: She Who Must Be Obeyed? Too many syllables?

@Karl: Are you thinking Lucy as in I Love Lucy? Just the wrong energy, am thinking. Tooooo flaky, not me at all (cough).


And what's the ticking clock all about?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

pchassin said:


> On the other hand: What's wrong with a simple: She Who Must Be Obeyed? Too many syllables?


 nothing wrong with that at all. Honestly that has my vote eace:
but to obey her there is that tranny thing... I mean revlimiter thing....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

pchassin said:


> On the other hand: What's wrong with a simple: She Who Must Be Obeyed? Too many syllables?



I would vote for SWMBO as a license plate. DO IT!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I would vote for SWMBO as a license plate. DO IT!!!



if I vote for this again is that like x2??? SWMBO!! nice


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

The only problem I see, is that The Queers had a song that referenced a girl named Ursula... I won't mention the name of the song, but it's easy enough to look up. (Ursula is in the song title)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm, Lucy? Hey it's an automatic... what can I say. (and the clock starts ticking...now.  ).





pchassin said:


> @Karl: Are you thinking Lucy as in I Love Lucy? Just the wrong energy, am thinking. Tooooo flaky, not me at all (cough). And what's the ticking clock all about?


Nah, was in a rude mood. Forget "Lucy", and clock stopped (it was a tangent unlikely to be repeated or figured out anyway).

Ya know; maybe give it a couple hundred miles, or a couple of weeks. What's the rush to name?

Give it some time the car will tell you what she (I agree with gender) wants to be called. Range is from friendly easygoing "Oh this is going better than expected" to "Ufcking b*tch stranded me on the freeway. Again."

The proper name will become apparent.

That said... bit of a princess again I think, maybe one of latter days. Grace or Caroline? See if that sets off bells.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I hope a name presents itself soon because "your car" (or "my car" depending on who's talking), isn't very catchy.

Today I took "her car" :sly: to a local VW show and it took third place in the "Early Watercooled" class. 2nd place went to a really nice Caddy which was not rotissery restored but was in great shape and was being regularly driven. Top honors went to an early Westmoreland Rabbit that was unabashedly rough (read: lots of cool factor) and whose owner was a kid who was obviously having a great time with these old cars :thumbup:

Petra did not attend, so I collected her trophy for her (kinda like winning an Oscar and not bothering to show up, doncha think? ). Her car performed flawlessly.

Well, almost flawlessly . While I was driving, something fell on my foot, and a quick glance revealed that it was the spring steel strap that secures the lower steering column tube to the pedal cluster. I quickly deduced (being smart and all) that this had something to do with my installation process, which began with assembling everything upside down, progressed with breaking the retaining clip and manhandling the whole thing into position, and when the strap didn't immediately pop off, ended with the common "it'll be fine!" fantasy.

Anyhoo, from my Drawer of Endless Spares came a spare strap and clip, which, when installed correctly, pops in easily and securely :



You can see the witness mark above the strap where I tried to install the retaining clip (it actually goes on the bottom of the strap).

But all's well that ends well, no-harm-no-foul, and all that sort of thing.

Toodaloo :wave:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

echassin said:


> Okey Dokey,
> 
> Interior's done:
> 
> ...


I need your advise. I installed the drivers seat in the dark. It was a pita. Any words of wisdom when I install the passenger side. Oh and what lubricant did you use for the seat rails and moving parts?

T.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Neptuno said:


> I need your advise. I installed the drivers seat in the dark. It was a pita. Any words of wisdom when I install the passenger side. Oh and what lubricant did you use for the seat rails and moving parts?
> 
> T.


Well, I installed _my_ drivers seat in the _daytime_, and _that_ was a PITA, so kudos for being able to do that in the dark. But regardless of whether you do it in the daytime or in the dark, I am a _huge_ fan of lubricant (for the the _seat_, you perverts). In this case, I think I used Vaseline or garage door grease (it was clear, i.e. looked cleaner). IIRC correctly, even doing that I broke and had to replace a seat guide.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Michael Bee said:


> Looks great from NY! Nice job Team Chassin!
> 
> 
> 
> Group photo of the stable!


Thanks, Mike.

As requested. Sorry for the delay, it just took a while to get our butts in gear (lotta cars to move)  :

Note that my Mom Bomb even tried to squeeze into the picture :sly:.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Anyhoo, from my Drawer of Endless Spares came a spare strap and clip, which, *when installed correctly, pops in easily and securely* :
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the witness mark above the strap where I tried *(and temporarily succeeded)* to install the retaining clip (it actually goes on the bottom of the strap).


*FTFY.*

Keeriste, I remember that, friggin' PITA. IIRC you & I studied, examined, debated, decided. Apparently wrong. Ah well, another one for the "Note to Self" file. Now we both know better.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

and regarding group photo, "stable" "harem" "fleet" or whatever:

Headlights should be round. Bilateral symmetry is a given, and square/ rectangular/ melted lozenge shape augments nothing.

Round. At least two, and four makes it a party.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Headlights should be round. Bilateral symmetry is a given.
> 
> Round. At least two, and four makes it a party.


Pointy's nice too, but hard to package in the bra...ckets.

And symmetry is _always_ bilateral, Karl. And not always a given, but usually preferable.

Plus, four is better on two, odd on one.

Oh wait, you're talking about _cars_?


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

He's back from his nap!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> He's back from his nap!


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsnorkzzzzzzzzzzzz

mmmmmthuck

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmthnap

pbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbpbp.....

Yes. Symmetry.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> Headlights should be round.


Absolutely.

Unless they are wearing a super supporting sports bra.

Which TV headlights require, except never.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

You guys might benefit from a visit here:

https://www.victoriassecret.com/swimwear

You're welcome :wave:.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Ah, what a great way for E to start the weekend :facepalm:...

...but a perfect way to close out a build thread (as I recall, E had closed out the Stepchild build with a ticket :heart

Add $100 to Final Build Cost , plus a $0.47 stamp.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Jajajajaja. Lol in Spanish. Sorry could not help it. Although mine was not a red light.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Late by six tenths of a second?

E, you're slipping. Shoulda punched it a half block back.

Or decided not to (also a half block back). That's begging to get T-boned by a semi with a clear lane on the right.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> Shoulda punched it a half block back.


*I CAN'T !!! IT'S AN AUTOMAAAATI-I-I-C !!!*


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> *I CAN'T !!! IT'S AN AUTOMAAAATI-I-I-C !!!*


Wait-a-minute wait-a-minute wait-a-minute.

My brain is slow, bit of froze neurons; I shoulda caught this sooner.

So... *you were driving your wife's car* (AT) instead of your own (5sp) and popped a red light because the car isn't capable of doing what you knew it wouldn't do *before you even started the build?*

OK, screw all that. With a perfectly happy 16v to drive (or a GTI, or a pristine 81' S, or the Cabby fer gawds sake) you chose to go out in a known slushbox (hey, you put it in with much effort) and try to beat Chi-town law enforcement?

Geez, next thing you'll be wearing her stilettos. :laugh:

Please, no pics. Please.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Geez, next thing you'll be wearing her stilettos. :laugh:


He doesn't have the legs to pull 'em off.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> So... *you were driving your wife's car* (AT) instead of your own (5sp) and popped a red light because the car isn't capable of doing what you knew it wouldn't do *before you even started the build?*
> 
> OK, screw all that. With a perfectly happy 16v to drive (or a GTI, or a pristine 81' S, or the Cabby fer gawds sake) you chose to go out in a known slushbox (hey, you put it in with much effort) and try to beat Chi-town law enforcement?
> 
> Please, no pics. Please.


Okay...no pics.
But how about a few quotes instead?

"Can I drive your car? It's so nice."
"Power steering is so relaxing sometimes. You don't have to work so hard."
"Oh, feel that air conditioning. It's like, freezing cold in here" (You should know something about that, IcyOne. One day you'll have to get here and compare Real Cold to the Climate Control option that only _my_ car has).
"It is so nice not to have to shift."

Shall I go on?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Neptuno said:


> Jajajajaja. Lol in Spanish. Sorry could not help it. Although mine was not a red light.


Laugh away.
Mr. Impulse earns his moments. But at least he doesn't advertise his errors with his _name_.
Sigh. No worries.
We were briefly concerned, however, when we were wondering if I would end up doing time at traffic school seein' as how the car is in my name. 
But I (as is, therefore, E) am safe from that particular time-suck and only had to throw money at the problem.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

What's to know how to get the plastic roof rails off and back on. Anyone?!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The gutter trim slides backwards off of two "snaps" at either end, but there is some glue so what may seem like excessive force is required.

I just said "gutter trim" :sly:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Considering that the glue is by now ancient, any benefit to soft tapping with a rubber mallet to break it up, or would that just crunch the gutters?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Roof rail removel*

I wanted to ask since this Scirocco has gone full turn if anyone has experience with the plastic roof rails being removed without breaking them. Any help would be appreciated. Getting 87' Rocco ready for paint prep.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I've done it to "only" two Sciroccos, but I was able to get them off using only elbow grease, grunting, and swear words. No tools, one crack that I glued.

I don't know about the experience of others.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

K thanks big E! Btw I have followed your progress on P's car and it came out most excellent. Nice work


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

I needed to resurrect this thread from the dead. 

I took "Bob" for a decent spin today, 'bout a two hour drive in total (to get a feel for the drive for when we take her...him...it out east). The car behaved just fine, the stereo was a problem, though, and I was hoping for some suggestions. 
The stereo's reception ain't great. We had tested out the antenna prior to installing it and it functioned just fine in the driveway during the build process. On the road, it's not so good.

E sez he isn't changing the antenna. We would need to put it back on the tiptisserrie to do that.
Even I can see his point on that one.

E had heard of a "booster". I guess we gotta google it and research it, but has anyone heard of it?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi. :wave:

The factory 16V roof antenna has a booster built in. There's a little wire that hitchhikes along with the 75 ohm antenna cable that is used to power that amplifier (booster). I think it's a black wire. 12V to that puppy from the (blue) radio's power antenna will turn it on. This assumes that (1) the amp still works and (2) the antenna base is grounded, so the circuit is completed.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Jim, I'll check power to that wire when I get the new clock to put in :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Try this! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Antenna...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item51c55eaf3c


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well Jim, ya nailed it: I'd put the black wire into a pin with nothing connected on the other side . I soldered a connector to the wire, plugged it into the antenna output on the back of the radio, and voila! ...

...sort of: Petra says it's unmistakeably better, but still fuzzy under bridges and such.

Would a second in-line booster such as the one linked above be of any use?

On another note, I got new license plate lights and a new VDO clock that is digital but looks analog, for *cough* dollars.

We are still on tne lookout for a nice passenger side tail light [for the Stepchild], if anyone could spare one.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

echassin said:


> Would a second in-line booster such as the one linked above be of any use?


I don't think so. Have you tried a different mast? Of course, some radios offer better performance than others. And OE radios these days are actually pretty good, with built-in 2 antenna diversity switching and stuff, so she might be a bit spoiled if she's been driving a mod*r*en car.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> B-pillars painted:
> 
> 
> Next is cramming everything into the doors.


what kind of paint did you used for the B pillar, mine needs to be done

also is your bumper skin new or you painted them?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

sciroccojim said:


> Have you tried a different mast?


I don't have a spare around to test. Even if I did, it'd be a hassle to install it.

I think it sounds fine as is, but to the point you make about new cars, it doesn't come close to the radio she has in the Mom-Bomb.


----------



## skyrush2 (May 27, 2014)

seats look good also.did you have them recovered ?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

skyrush2 said:


> seats look good also.did you have them recovered ?


It's OEM/original material but it's the best I could accumulate from 3 cars worth of seats. The seats are modular so they're easy to build up from individual bits.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

echassin said:


> I don't have a spare around to test. Even if I did, it'd be a hassle to install it.
> 
> I think it sounds fine as is, but to the point you make about new cars, it doesn't come close to the radio she has in the Mom-Bomb.


Doesn't your mast just unscrew from the base? All the ones I seen do.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

re: Radio Reception, Ive had great results from using the following mod;

- radio antennae 'Y' adapter.

'Like' one of these...











- 2nd Antennae (the kind with flex-y rubber mast will do nicely)









- Electrical (or Gaffers) Tape, opt.

Basically, it's the adding of a second antennae, stored back behind the dash. The rubber bit makes it less rattle-prone, the tape helps in securing the joins.

Grounding that 2nd Ant. to the chassis, or at least the Radio's case (which you've grounded to Chassis Ground already, right?) will be a good thing too...


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

i have 2 of those antenna boosters(new) in a box in my garage. you pay for shipping and you can have one to try. its an older one that mounts under the dash w/a on off pushbutton. i'd hide it behind the dash.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> and regarding group photo, "stable" "harem" "fleet" or whatever:
> 
> Headlights should be round. Bilateral symmetry is a given, and square/ rectangular/ melted lozenge shape augments nothing.
> 
> Round. At least two, and four makes it a party.



1) More than one Scirocco is a '*Storm*'.


2) "Headlights should be round..."

PS- 3) Today was the first time the heavens converged and allowwed me to actually 'see' the pretty pictures.

daaay-um.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

While we tend to other things Ive been a bit sloppy on this thread, so here's clean-up:

1) The bumpers are painted with satin black, and if it doesn't hold up (it has), I'll blast them to the base black plastic, maybe sand them smooth, sumthin' like that.
2) The B-pillars are just flat black paint.
3) The antenna mast absolutely unscrews from the base (d'uh ), so I tried the brand new antenna off of the Stepchild, and the radio is exactly the same (sounds fine to me...). That makes me think The Lady is just like The Princess and The Pea heart
4) Thanks for the photo kudos


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update:

There's a 1991 Passat driver automatic 3 hours from here for $700, in Indiana.

We could go get it, put the 4 speed automatic in P's car, and put the 2.0 16V in the Stepchild, whose 16V now has 193000 miles.

If anything, we would enjoy another Great Adventure, which, since you all aren't doing isht, would be the main entertainment round here .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

So your question is what?


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

echassin said:


> Update:
> 
> There's a 1991 Passat driver automatic 3 hours from here for $700, in Indiana.
> 
> ...


This is happening when?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Update:
> 
> There's a 1991 Passat driver automatic 3 hours from here for $700, in Indiana.
> 
> ...





Eistreiber said:


> So your question is what?





Black92EightValve said:


> This is happening when?


The question really isn't _what_. The question really isn't _when._

The question, considering the season, really is: 
This is a gift from _*whom*_ to _*whom*_ here?


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

pchassin said:


> The question really isn't _what_. The question really isn't _when._
> 
> The question, considering the season, really is:
> This is a gift from _*whom*_ to _*whom*_ here?


Well, I'm not going to get in the middle of that one.. I suppose for it to be a gift, someone must pay for it, but then again someone will have to do the work.. I guess we'll have to get all philosophical on it, like which _did_ come first, the chicken or the egg??


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> This is a gift from _*whom*_ to _*whom*_ here?


Do you benefit? (mo' power and another gear to use, is my read) Does E benefit? Ooooooh... new Lego set!


Does the phrase "rhetorical question" mean anything to you, besides a snarking reference to Dick (NGT) Cheney?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

My read of it is "another gear for P's car" (plus, a trans that's better suited to her motor, too); "mo' power for E's car" (plus, a much-less-tired motor.) 
And, yes, lots of Legos for E to play with. 

Still, a win for everyone. E gets some car work to do (not that he generally minds, I think), everyone's cars get presents (new-to-them parts.) E, P, _and _two cars all win!


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Not just an improvement for P's car.
Not just an improvement for E's car.

As E was discussing the intricacies of the plans to the boys, young L piped in with, "When you are done rebuilding mom's car and your car, ya want to consider seein' what parts we have in the basement so we can maybe build me a little sumthin' ". 
He's only 14, but he does math real good.


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

That cars way too clean to part out..just saying. Had a sweet trans in it though. Just don't find a California B3 in the Midwest that still doesn't have any rust....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well then, we'll have to put one of our spare 1.8 16V/5 speed combos into it.

But at the end of the day, it'll always be a Passat no matter_ what _we do for it .


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

Haha, getting harder to find one of those than it is a good MK1 honestly.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Eistreiber said:


> So your question is what?


I _believe_ the Original Question was 

"How did I get here?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU






Black92EightValve said:


> ... I guess we'll have to get all philosophical on it, like which _did_ come first, the chicken or the egg??


For future reference; the Egg always came first. What laid that first Chicken's Egg wasn't _quiiiite_ a chicken yet...


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

TBerk said:


> For future reference; the Egg always came first. What laid that first Chicken's Egg wasn't _quiiiite_ a chicken yet...
> 
> 
> [/URL]


So what came first, the not quite a chicken or the not quite a chicken's egg? :sly:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> So what came first...


Who?


No nevermind, look before this thread goes completely sideways with the magnesium rims tossing very very sparks ("OooH! Shiny!)

this:






Classic.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

.


> I Don't KNOW!!!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> So what came first, the not quite a chicken or the not quite a chicken's egg? :sly:


Well, not to start a big religious debate, but hey! Let's start a big religious debate:

On the reasonable presumption that we didn't get here on the whim of an omnipotent bearded guy sitting on a cloud, one might ponder whether a "not quite egg" (single cell) developed without too much trouble from a single celled organism, as abounded then and still do, and that a sperm also developed without too much trouble from said single celled organism.

It's not far-fetched from there that One happened to run into the Other in the primordial soup (no tail required yet), and, not knowing that they would be later classified as "egg" and "sperm", each "thought" they had "eaten" the other. When you're a single celled organism and you eat another single celled organism, it may be difficult to discern just Who ate Who...:sly:.

So: The egg came first.

The rest is history. Any subsequent debate, I leave to all of you *Bows grandiosely*.

End Pontification

(Sorry)

(Sort of).

Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Well, not to start a big religious debate...


It isn't & never was a religious question, it is scientific; simple binary is/ain't thinking.

Science wasn't a problem until what was learned conflicted with religious dogma here & there, and religion wanted to still rule the roost and crow at dawn.

Science says 1 + 1 = 2 , then 2 +1 = 3 as "and so, where does this path lead to?" pissed some people off (many broken rice bowls), then multiplication, exponents & unreal numbers (negative square roots and such); Religion got all panties wadded about Astronomy (which is hardcore Math-based if you want to do anything useful) and it's been downhill since then.


Do what you want. You can Math (as a verb) or you can Faith (as a verb, or a kinkily comforting narcotic suppository, and if you can't tell I am GD careful with what words I use). But not both, they conflict.

But that's just IMHO, and I Math.




echassin said:


> *Bows grandiosely*.


as opposed to... some other way you bow? Just asking.



echassin said:


> End Pontification


That'll be the day, Armageddon or The Rapture maybe. Or maybe a Tuesday, not much happens on Tuesdays so the field is open.



echassin said:


> (Sorry)


the hell you say, lying bastard



echassin said:


> (Sort of)


better



echassin said:


> Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving.


yes... that.

I give thanks for all the people that have come to know me, let me talk to them and sometimes talk back; have become familiar with my mind & thought process... and haven't arranged for me to be lynched.

For all of you, a :thumbup: & a :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

oh and...

thanks E for the lesson in simplicity. Well done, succinct; won't change any minds but you tried to teach.


That's all (and best) that anyone can do.


pink :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you Sir.

Back on topic: Merry Christmas to us all, the Passat is a "done" deal, pending delivery and exchange of cash this coming Sunday.

The preliminary plan is, well, I don't really have a plan yet.

Ultimately if we end up with a working 4 speed automatic in P's car, the 2.0 16V in my car, and maybe get the Passat running well enough so Luke has something to tinker with as he gets close to driving age, that'd be great.

But that's a lotta steps and dissassembled cars unless I think this through a bit more.

Stay tuned :wave:.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...maybe get the Passat running well enough so Luke has something to tinker with as he gets close to driving age, that'd be great.


Yeah um... for L or any other first time driver, I'd reduce displacement as much as possible (I seem to recall VW made a 1.4L version of the inline -4? Maybe even 1.3L?). And then disconnect at the TB the link that opens the secondary, or just spray paint the air filter so the engine can't breath worth a danm.

Teach him to learn to drive; read traffic and patterns, with limited tactical options. He'll live longer.

In general a new driver's weight of foot exceeds length of vision and ability to conceive of "less than optimum" outcomes for his driving decisions , that this is an error should be taught early.




echassin said:


> .. unless I think this through a bit more.


yep. But a '91 PassOut will have airbags and ABS, perhaps other safety goodies? First car is a throw-away anyway, the only purpose is to teach the new driver perspective as the wrecked hulk gets towed to the scrap yard and some kind soul (could even be you... on a good day) places a bandaid on the bloody boo-boo.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

if we decide to get the Passat running, maybe we could use my spare JH, and find a little carb for it. In a bigger car that'd limit the damage a teen could do, including hard starts on snowy days .

I'm told this Passat is a California car with zero rust. We'll see, but if that's true, there'd be some disincentive to cut it up.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

/off topic:
E: great explanation of Chicken/egg, sounds good enough for me. :thumbup: I heard a quote that I rather like, something along the lines of: "The thing about Science is, even if you don't believe in it, it still exists."
/on topic:

Another thing to think about for L, even if he (or you parental units) have no desire to ride a motorcycle, I highly suggest that he takes the Motorcycle Safety Foundation class, there was a lot of great information in it that I could immediately apply to my daily drive. Stuff like how to scan intersections, point out potential dangers and plan escape routes, etc.. stuff that everyone should know and I don't really think gets taught in normal drivers ed. Plus the added benefit is that he can get his Motorcycle endorsement without taking the DMV test if he passes the class. I don't know how the laws are over there but in Ohio, younger kids can get their endorsement (which is required even for scooters and mopeds) a couple of years sooner than they can get their license.

Oh, and even a stock 16v Passat is a big heavy tank so I don't think you need to worry about it being _too_ fast.  But it would make a quite nice (and safe) first car.

Brendan


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Very cool to see you guys will be installing a Passat trans. I think I mentioned this trans early on in the build but you had already made the plans for the 3 speed. Can't wait to see you get it installed, best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> I highly suggest that he takes the Motorcycle Safety Foundation class, there was a lot of great information in it that I could immediately apply to my daily drive. Stuff like how to scan intersections, point out potential dangers...


Tactics, Infantry level. I concur.



Lord_Verminaard said:


> ...and plan escape routes...


Now that's funny. My dad flight solo'd in about 1946 or sometime so in a home-built sailplane in Houston TX, got into CAP & solo'd for powered flight in a twin (C-47) on April 16, 1947. The latter date is easier to run down, was notable.

Dad taught me to drive like a pilot flies... "if the engine dies right now where are you planning to land?"

Not saying I do it that well, or all the time; but dad... if traffic goes to ehll and you're about you eat a truck radiator, dad always had an escape route already spotted and scouted, means to it figured out; "lock wheel hard left and drop to 2nd and punch it, when the car launches center steering and go for that alley, decide whether to stay in 2nd and have punch or shift to 3rd and go faster when you can see daylight at the other end of the alley".


Umm... in current modern terms, rookie drivers think that "bad" things aren't supposed to happen... therefore won't.

So... it's useful (IMHO) to teach them two basics; 1) defensive driving starts with recognizing an upcoming "YouTube" moment, and 2) not being there.

Same coin both sides. And... start with low or restricted power teaches faster and better to look first.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey!

We got a 4 speed automatic transmission for Petra's Scirocco...

...but unfortunately it still has a car attached to it:

I don't know anything about these cars, but I will say that it has a face only a mother could love...

All jokes aside, this Passat is a transmission donor for Petra's car and an engine donor for mine, but it's not junk. It runs and shifts great and the body is in really good shape. We'll try to give the thing a new lease on life for Luke, with an engine and gearbox from the basement. The paint is filthy but it looks like it's very willing to shine with a good wash/polish/wax. The interior is just tossed into the car and is a mess, so I'll have to sort through it to see what's missing.

This is just tonight's "pic or it didn't happen". I'll post more soon.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

And it's blaaaack..


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm... switch out the speedo face with something marked in kph only (Euro, maybe canuckian). Tell L that if he ever exceeds the posted speed limit *even once,* he is again a pedestrian.

See how long it takes him to figure it out.

Does playing a malicious practical joke on your own offspring count as child-abuse, or just getting some of your investment back in the form of entertainment?

No, as a matter of fact I don't have kids... why do you ask? :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> And it's *baaaack..*


The hell you say (yeah I know, I mis-read but I'm gonna run with it anyway).



echassin said:


> We got a 4 speed automatic transmission for Petra's Scirocco...
> 
> ...but unfortunately it still has a car attached to it.
> 
> All jokes aside...


Around here, this crowd? Yeah, good luck on that isht.



echassin said:


> ...this Passat is a transmission donor for Petra's car and an engine donor for mine, but it's not junk... We'll try to give the thing a new lease on life for Luke, with an engine and gearbox from the basement. I'll post more soon.


...in a *New Thread* please. I suggest title be "*How Did I Get Here... Again? [ Son of the Slushbox ]*" or something like that.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> *New Thread* please. I suggest title be "*How Did I Get Here... Again? [ Son of the Slushbox ]*" or something like that.


Hmm...I wasn't really planning on a Passat thread, and Bob's story I thought should all be in one place (here).

I've been looking at the 4 speed and it's got a computer, a bunch of wiring harnesses, and a friggen oil cooler running engine coolant through it, i.e.: this thing has all the kind of isht I hate, all for 1 extra shift option...Maybe I'll wait for Luke to total the Passat to do the swap .


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> ...in a *New Thread* please. I suggest title be "*How Did I Get Here... Again? [ Son of the Slushbox ]*" or something like that.





echassin said:


> Hmm...I wasn't really planning on a Passat thread, and Bob's story I thought should all be in one place (here).
> 
> .


Ayup, I'm with E on that idea. Let's face it, it isn't as if any o' youse guys are gonna go into the Passat forum to read up on a build thread...and if a Passat build thread showed up here, well, I shudder to think of the reaction.


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

Told you the car was clean.  I put a lot of money in parts in that car...I only got rid of it because of the oil leak at the headgasket.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

^That it is, Sir.
So far, the boys have been having a pretty good time with it.
L is getting a great opportunity to learn the ropes from E. And E seems to be having a pretty reasonable time teaching L. 
It helps that the Passat isn't itself needing a donor, unlike my car .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Hmm...I wasn't really planning on a Passat thread, and Bob's story I thought should all be in one place (here).





pchassin said:


> Ayup, I'm with E on that idea. Let's face it, it isn't as if any o' youse guys are gonna go into the Passat forum to read up on a build thread...and if a Passat build thread showed up here, well, I shudder to think of the reaction.


Hmm... OK fair enuff', but now there's *two* threads in Scir forum concerning this... cousin. Here and the "Boys and their Toys". Pick one.

How 'bout... as relates to Bob, pick one; all that goes into Petra's car is documented there. This thread or the other.

For the Pissant (oops, spelling) overhaul... perhaps the mods will grant you a waiver? You're a Scirocco guy... if you get crowded for space Marlene can come stay with me for a while, happy to help you out... ask the mods if they'll allow a Pissant thread in Scir turf.

Votes? Opinions? Mods?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> Hmm... OK fair enuff', but now there's *two* threads in Scir forum concerning this... cousin. Here and the "Boys and their Toys". Pick one.
> 
> How 'bout... as relates to Bob, pick one; all that goes into Petra's car is documented there. This thread or the other.
> 
> ...


I'm no mod, but I approve. :thumbup:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> I'm no mod, but I approve. :thumbup:


you may be no mod Joe, but with that hat... you can be a rocker, too.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> if you get crowded for space Marlene can come stay with me for a while, happy to help you out... ask the mods if they'll allow a Pissant thread in Scir turf.


Are you suggesting _Marlene_ needs a vacation? What did _that_ beotch ever do to deserve a vacation?

Oh, and E says to tell you that the other thread isn't a Passat thread. It's a Better Engine For His Scirocco Thread. The Passat is just attached to his engine.

E is working on the the Passat wondering "How did I get here?" while L is tra-la-la-ing around the house cuz he's 14 and already has a car (first at his school).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> What did _that_ beotch ever do to deserve a vacation?


umm.. got drywall dropped on her butt? Hey, I'd want a vacation after sh*t like that.



pchassin said:


> Oh, and E says to tell you that the other thread isn't a Passat thread. It's a Better Engine For His Scirocco Thread. The Passat is just attached to his engine.


Oh, now I get it... E is running *two* Scirocco threads (the 2.0L for the RHSC, and the 4-slush for Bob), and nothing for the pissant. I get it. Nice. Tell E, Karma happens.



pchassin said:


> ...while L is tra-la-la-ing around the house cuz he's 14 and already has a car (first at his school).


:banghead:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Eistreiber said:


> you may be no mod Joe, but with that hat... you can be a rocker, too.
> 
> :laugh:


:sly:

I see what you did there. 

Hell, I had a MKII Golf project over here, so I say go with it.

Brendan


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ... you can be a rocker, too.





Lord_Verminaard said:


> I see what you did there.


yeah well... somebody had to give it a shot, and ya never know Who might try.






:laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

I was trying to figure out which thread I needed to drop this link into, but maybe it belongs here.

P tell E about the link here...Oh hell he'll look at it .... a slush box for $100 or less
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1829916


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, the trans in the car works great, plus we have the Passat 4 speed as back up, so we're good.

On another note, for the well being of the VWs, P's MomBomb has been sleeping outside and recent near zero temps took their toll on her 3 year old battery, so after work we had to get another one.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Updates:
We were living with limited performance out of the 16V, which we finally resolved in spite of quite the learning curve, which is on display here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7972905-16V-cis-e-won-t-rev
Now we have full performance from the 16V, and even with the 3 speed automatic, it drives very well, like any modern 4 cylinder car.

The A/C works great but the heater box was leaking condensate into the car and wetting the carpet. I can't easily get the heater box out so I sealed the seam with butyl tape, and for good measure, I placed a tray under the heater box that drains into the heater box's drain hose. A bit of a Jerry rig until we have better reason to remove the heater box, but the carpet is totally dry.

Finally, the roofing paper that I used as hood insulation is peeling up, so I ordered self sticking engine bay lining foam, which supposedly sticks great, is very close to OEM, and cost *gasp, grasps chest*.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The new underhood foam arrived, it's to fix the tar paper which peeled from engine heat:

My 16V has no hood lining and I kinda like the 16V racket vibrating the hood skin, but that will not do for The Lady, so...


...the new stuff is thick closed cell foam designed for engine bays, and which has an adhesive that is :


Hopefully it'll last. The reviews were very favorable. I got it from either EBay or Amazon, I already forgot . I looked up RV underhood insulation foam or something similar. The price was *mumbles incoherently*.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Petra finally got to take the car on a girl's night out and enjoyed it a lot,

except that the passenger window crapped out 

It's always friggin' something. Oh well, I have time to look at it today. Can the motors be had anywhere?


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> Can the motors be had anywhere?


They come up used now & then, but check that it's really the motor and not a switch, fuse, connection, etc.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

echassin said:


> Petra finally got to take the car on a girl's night out and enjoyed it a lot,
> 
> except that the passenger window crapped out
> 
> It's always friggin' something. Oh well, I have time to look at it today. Can the motors be had anywhere?


Poor E.
There's always frigging something for him (this time around, I can't say there is always something going on _with_ him).

Well, manual windows _were_ the easiest option...except that I was the one who nixed that easy option. I wanted all out comfy-type options like heated seats, power steering, windows, and _horrors_ an automatic.
Oh well, at least he has time to look at it today.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

German stuff. It's all high maintenance. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DiezNutz said:


> German stuff. It's all high maintenance. :laugh:


I see what you did there :sly:

But not to worry, all's well.

I could tell the fuse, switch, wires, motor, etc... were OK cuz when you'd hit the switch(es), the dome light would dim, meaning the motor was trying but unable to lower the window.

It turns out I tightened the lift mechanism askew and the window was jamming in the track(s). While I had it all apart, I lubed the gears and cables, and redid the moisture barrier with that real gooey stuff that VW used (butyl tape)


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I see what you did there :sly:


hee hee 



echassin said:


> It turns out I tightened the lift mechanism askew and the window was jamming in the track(s). While I had it all apart, I lubed the gears and cables, and redid the moisture barrier with that real gooey stuff that VW used (butyl tape)


:thumbup:


----------



## Uncle Cyril (Jun 26, 2016)

DiezNutz said:


> German stuff. It's all high maintenance. :laugh:


Umm... yeah I get your point and you are correct Sir... but nobody bitches for long, as long as the ammo holds out. The most sincere form of saying STFU involves a bullet, ya know what I mean?

I'm no fanatic of 2nd Am, but if I was gonna have guns (would like to) there are four I'd like to have:

1] US Browning Ma Duce, almost 100 years old design and the damn thing can still answer the Q, "Can you hear me now?" with a .50 cal bullet right in the middle of the forehead from more than a mile out, and if the first bullet don't getcha prob'ly at least one of the next 20 will. This is heartfelt and thoroughly sincere "Die, you ***** -er !!"

Gimme a twin mount or even better a quad turret, that's never ever having to say "Sorry" to anyone living.

Ammo is expensive, but WTH; what's yer peace of mind worth?

2] German MG-42; with a few spare barrels, the high cyclic rate burned 'em up but while it works ya can do some work. Not as heavy as the Ma Duce, it's only 7.92mm for size but that's a nice size for a bar fight from a distance; aka the 'neighbors' three blocks down that think having a late running party on a 'school' night is OK, and worse that they also think everyone within a half-mile wants to listen to BeeGees or some other Disco carp at freaking 4 ay-em in the freaking morning...

Wrong, MF; and "Kopf nach unten du Idiot" [auf Engrish, "head down you moron" which is a good idea when there's someone in a bad mood with an MG-42 and a full belt. It won't be a Q of If, it'll be be When; you're freaking done.

Every army with a brain uses a derivative of this weapon.

3] Um... an MP-40, the so-called "Schmeisser" machine-pistol; 32x 9mm "No really, I mean STFU, right TF now."

Closer bar fight, but no rush.

4] Thompson Sub-machine gun. Much like the MP-40, but even better; at .45 cal one bullet = one kill plus messing the hell out of anyone standing behind the newly minted corpse. At least that guy will be needing fresh underwear really soon...

Intimate bar fight, briefly very loud then very quiet. The .45 puts people down, and then they don't be loud, eh?

Either of the last two will do the bar fight from inside the bar... be sure to have a couple of spare clips, and an alibi.

Just saying.



German stuff is indeed high- maintenance" but you can get some stuff done. If you should is a different Q, involving eithics and integrity and compassion... an easy out is if you're a member of the bar or running for political office, well no. Insta-fail.

:thumbdown:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^ Okay that was interesting, Karl. 

Not sure how we abruptly went from good-natured ribbing re: P's lengthy list of creature comforts, to through & through headshots, but things took a rather unexpected turn. 
I did chuckle at "newly minted corpse" though. :laugh: 'Minted' is among my favorite verbs/past participles and never gets enough use, IMO.

Around here, I routinely mint fresh groundhog cadavers with HP .22s (and the occasional .223) but that's about it. A .50 cal in that situation would create a most slothful wake of turkey vultures, and I don't condone laziness in my scavengers.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Favorite Karl moments from the above:



Uncle Cyril said:


> This is heartfelt and thoroughly sincere "Die, you ***** -er !!"
> 
> "No really, I mean STFU, right TF now."
> 
> At .45 cal one bullet = one kill plus messing the hell out of anyone standing behind the newly minted corpse. At least that guy will be needing fresh underwear really soon...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:










And for the page ownage...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Favorite Karl moments from the above:



He actually at his funniest we he skips his meds. He's such a kidder...

...or is he? :sly:

Edit: Joe you have a PM.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Uncle Cyril said:


> but nobody bitches for long, as long as the ammo holds out. The most sincere form of saying STFU involves a bullet, ya know what I mean?


Ummm......I might as well weigh in here.
My bro and uncles and guy cousins all hunt. And they are some of the mellowest people I know.
There is something about being secure in your skill set that self corrects any bravado. The world could use more of that, IMO.

Have a happy 4th:wave:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> He actually at his funniest we he skips his meds. He's such a kidder...
> 
> ...or is he? :sly:
> 
> Edit: Joe you have a PM.


I heard that!

And gracias...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> He actually at his funniest we he skips his meds.


Alright, now that makes a little more sense. Maybe one of his levels was more unbalanced than usual? :laugh:
Still not sure what the "trigger" words were (both figuratively and literally), but clearly Karl is not a fan of late-night Disco-fueled block parties.



pchassin said:


> Ummm......I might as well weigh in here.
> My bro and uncles and guy cousins all hunt. And they are some of the mellowest people I know.
> There is something about being secure in your skill set that self corrects any bravado. The world could use more of that, IMO.


Well said. :thumbup:
The corollary to that is, if there's a guy in the hunting party yelling "Die, you ***** -er !!" every time he shoots at something, the trip is going to end early and awkwardly for both that guy and whoever invited him. 



scirocco*joe said:


> And for the page ownage...


That's some mighty fine ownage, Sir :thumbup:
Wanna sell it? :laugh:
(kidding!)

Happy Fourth Y'all! :beer:


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

DiezNutz said:


> A .50 cal in that situation would create a most slothful wake of turkey vultures, and I don't condone laziness in my scavengers.


Seriously ROFL over here :laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> ...Okay that was interesting, Karl... Not sure how we abruptly went from... blah blah (1) to blah blah (2), but things took a rather unexpected turn.


For this thread? You got in late I guess, didn'cha? All that happens here is "unexpected", it's kinda fun; it's like Chi-Cha in the alley or some such. This thing had vicious spin on it from the beginning, like a billiard ball badly shot off the table which hits you in the... um, groin area? (working on that tact bit). I'll get back to that in a minute.



DiezNutz said:


> I did chuckle at "newly minted corpse" though. :laugh: 'Minted' is among my favorite verbs/past participles and never gets enough use, IMO.


Glad to help you out. I'm from a long line of English teachers on Mom's side and they taught me love of language. I try to use it well, sometimes I do. If you think about it from an engineering standpoint it's about the same deal, make a new coin or make a new corpse; once they hit ambient temp they're a lot easier to work from a handling aspect, eh? Might as well use the same word for the same process. Es war nichts. :beer:

(still working on that tact bit).



DiezNutz said:


> ...Still not sure what the "trigger" words were (both figuratively and literally), but clearly Karl is not a fan of late-night Disco-fueled block parties.





DiezNutz said:


> German stuff. It's all high maintenance. :laugh:


That, but you'll have to give me a while to figure out trigger-aspect of the words.

Disco is easy, in my teens I owned a T-shirt captioned, "Disco sucks, boogie 'til you puke!" Had to replace it about five times for being worn out. I am... not a fan, and much less so when I'm trying to sleep at say 3am and the BeeGee's are doing their (very good) impression of fingernails on a blackboard. Synthetic wide- collared suits weren't at the top of my "must- have" list neither.


Just for the sake of having an idea of the map, though... let's review where this thread started.

Page 1, post #1, and O/P was at the time a pure Noob; I think this actually was P's very first post. Hey it was good for me... afterwards I had coffee and a smoke (I usually do that anyway in the morning, regardless of V-tex Posts) and proceeded with my day. Petra prob'ly did the same but without the smoke, she's kinda healthy that way; keeps nagging me to quit tobacco. Hell that's all that keeps the West-Nile infected mosquitoes away... I can kill them faster than they can kill me... it's working so far, anyway.



pchassin said:


> Hi :wave: Here I am. Not sure how I got here...


See what I mean? This thread has been a freebie ever since. Didn't even make two pages before we were off on some tangent about marital roles (although the illustrative pic for lay-up keeps disappearing); see posts pg 2 #34 -38



Eistreiber said:


> Metaphorically answering, "Yes".
> 
> It seems (although I've never been down that path) that all marriages have the same basic conflicts and/ or questions;
> 
> ...


By (upper) page 7 P has found her groove and Mojo.



pchassin said:


> Last night, I was thinking: I break my life down according to my kids' school schedule, so this is how I'm sorta seein' things: End of school year=May=no Sciroccos in my name. Beginning of school year=September=Two Sciroccos in my name (potentially, one is still a deal in the making). But still, can we all just circle back to the title of this thread and answer the G***D****ed question? I'm envisioning the seniors of this group wearing dark, hooded robes, walking around in a circle holding lit candles deciding on their next victim.





Eistreiber said:


> [ Well hell, I guess we're busted. ]
> 
> yeah, it's sorta like this; except instead of planks we use Bentley manuals.


after that the downhill slide was both inevitable and enjoyable (whee!! and stuff).



Eistreiber said:


> ...I am impressed with the thoroughness with which both E & P have approached the project, and will very *very* briefly summarize my opinions:
> 
> 1) Nice rack!
> 2) Great head!
> ...



so to reiterate to other E:


DiezNutz said:


> ...Okay that was interesting, Karl... Not sure how we abruptly went from... blah blah (1) to blah blah (2), but things took a rather unexpected turn.


...are you kidding? In *this* thread? That's what it does! Being in here is like trying to find a nice quiet mellow place to have some food, chat with friends, maybe read a book or take a nap. On the playing field of a Pinball machine, yeah this'll work out well...

 

Watch your step though. :laugh: It's fun if you don't lose an eye.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Carp.

What really zooks is I just realized that Petra might (notice I said *might*) be smarter than me and has created a thread sort of like Chi-Cha except you don't really have to worry about rpm or shift-points or the clutch... because there isn't one, it's a slush-box automatic and doesn't care mostly, so as long as you don't slap it into *P* at 70 mph you'll probably survive.

Watch out for the elbows, just saying.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope I'm not off topic by being on topic like the chit chat thread, but we've been using P's car more lately and with the engine finally running its best, it's almost as quick as our 5 speed 16V because the gearing limitations are compensated by the lack of clutching/shifting. It's like wringing the most out of your 16V by using only a long 1st gear, a short 3rd, and a short 5th gear. P's car is definitely quicker than my GTI, which in the end just makes a lot of [fun] noise.

So for those of you who poo'd on our 16V/automatic idea: naaaanaanaabooboo, stick your head in dooodoo...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Welllllll, truth is, if all you care about are numbers, (which the Germans seem to put high on priority lists lately) autos are usually faster, hence the current "dual-clutch all the things!" mentality going around the Automotive industry right now. Not all of us that drive sticks can be as quick as Jean Ragnotti- nor would that be much fun for passengers on a daily commute. (And I dare any dual clutch transmission to be able to bang gears better than Ragnotti did- proof? Right here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7n5cQ-PIz0 Yep, that's a normal 3-pedal car with H-pattern shifter. Also took some liberal cuts as well- guessing when the co-driver says "don't cut" Ragnotti probably says (in French) "Bull****! Watch this!" Ragnotti once said that he thought that Rally racing got boring once they introduced AWD cars. :what: I guess he probably isn't a fan of dual-clutch transmissions either.

I guess in P's case, she probably doesn't care about being faster, but if she does have some German heritage, maybe she is secretly crunching numbers in her head knowing her car is faster than your GTI. 

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

So I don't log into Vortex for a month and when I return, the first thing I read was the latest in this thread.

Thanks for the laugh. I miss you all. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> So I don't log into Vortex for a month and when I return, the first thing I read was the latest in this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh. I miss you all. :laugh:


Let's all just admit that most of the fun is trying to figure out WTF Petra and Karl are talking about. You should see them in person...



Lord_Verminaard said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7n5cQ-PIz0


Those rallye drivers are twisted. I mean jeez, there's trees, cliffs, just...wow. And I definitely can't shift like that


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> I hope I'm not off topic by being on topic...


the Hell you say. I know you, don't even try to argue.



echassin said:


> ...but we've been using P's car more lately and with the engine finally running its best, it's almost as quick as our 5 speed 16V ...


The RHStCh is indeed quick; although I do *not* fully concur with lightening priorities, the thing moves like a scalded ape.



echassin said:


> ...because the gearing limitations are compensated by the lack of clutching/shifting.


...and... part of your torque is getting wasted stirring pudding. I don't like slush-boxes, they're parasitic. But hey if it's working and compares decently to the Stepchild... OK.



echassin said:


> P's car is definitely quicker than my GTI, which in the end just makes a lot of [fun] noise.


..and you're out of garage space, right? I'd be glad to "store" the GTI for you. Maybe look into a "G" grind cam, better breathing...



echassin said:


> So for those of you who poo'd on our 16V/automatic idea: naaaanaanaabooboo, stick your head in dooodoo...


Whoose the "you"? Whoose the "our"? I've been variously thanked, blamed, and demonized for suggesting (in Post- Cincy letdown) that yeah sure it's 'possible', but I never thought it was a *good* idea, exactly.

But my bad; E you've done (yet another) impressive project, got it up to satisfactory + some. OK... not too grudging :thumbup:


I suggest that in *this* thread you review the recent engine high-rpm lack of power issue and what you found, and how fixed.

Not saying you've written the book on doing a 16v auto-trans conversion, but I think you can copyright the first few drafts.

:thumbup: again, and :beer:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Let's all just admit that most of the fun is trying to figure out WTF Petra and Karl are talking about. You should see them in person...


In fairness, she's a lot cuter than I am, taller too; OK to good cook but I think I got her beat on most grilling and serving of burnt dead animal. Watch out for the elbows... lethal, sheer lethal. Your ribs will be in another Time-zone before you realize that what you said just *might* have been... um, tactless?

E be careful there... I know how to cross-quote and I'm not afraid to use it!



echassin said:


> Hm, two chicks fight'n over you...how's that feel, Iceman ?





Eistreiber said:


> I could explain it to you, but you *still* wouldn't understand...


Heh.  [ this 'Tact' stuff is getting easier with practice ].


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> Those rallye drivers are twisted. I mean jeez, there's trees, cliffs, just...wow. And I definitely can't shift like that


Back when I had a Fiat X-1/9 I also of course had the Bayless catalogue; my parts source when all FLAPs were, "Whut's a Fee-yat? Is that lak one of them Canuckistan Ice-melt thangs so they's can play that Hookey game? They skate on ice, must be a buncha poofta's" so no I mostly didn't FLAPs I'd order from Bayless.

I wish to hell I could track it down, but there was a pic of a rally car on a Greek coastal road (lots of islands, lots of coastal; go figure); which is kinda iffy. Yes there's a 'fence' on the sea-side of the road so you don't fall off, but albeit made of stone it was built oh let's say 2000 years ago or so, perhaps the mortar is crunchy?

Pic is a Lancia 037; the throttle cable broke so the Navigator (aka: co-driver) is hanging out on the engine hatch pulling a wire to run the throttle per the Primary Driver's shouted instructions, while trying to keep up with location and do his job and yell, "Hard Left! Hard- hard Left, go to 2nd and slow the hell down; it's a Hard-hard-hard Left but then redline and 3rd and 4th!"

OK, much of that is implied but the Nav is on the engine deck and the car is crab-wise and the edge of the road is mebbe two feet away and these guys are *ανάσυρσης κώλο* in yer basic Hellenic.

Serious guts, and/or stupid. But the car was *moving.*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> Welllllll, truth is, if all you care about are numbers, (which the Germans seem to put high on priority lists lately) autos are usually faster, hence the current "dual-clutch all the things!" mentality going around the Automotive industry right now.


While that is true regarding dual clutch autos being faster than manuals, I actually would bet $1 meeeeellion that Petra's 3-speed auto is not faster than an equivalent 5-speed to 50 kph. Just saying'. But I agree. Faster might be faster, but it isn't better when I'm the one rowing the gears. :thumbup:



vwdaun said:


> So I don't log into Vortex for a month and when I return, the first thing I read was the latest in this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh. I miss you all. :laugh:


Miss you too, Daun! I'm already looking forward to a trip back east!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Taken one item at a time:


Eistreiber said:


> The RHStCh is indeed quick; although I do *not* fully concur with lightening priorities, the thing moves like a scalded ape.*less parts + 2.0 16V = unmistakeable butt-dyno improvement, but at the cost of no luxuries whatsover, so yeah, I don't drive it much...*
> 
> part of your torque is getting wasted stirring pudding. I don't like slush-boxes, they're parasitic. *while the connection between foot-on-gas-pedal and the road is noticeably disconnected compared to a clutched car, the torque converter allows the engine to rev into its torque band before transferring much power, which cannot be easily done in a clutch car.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> ...and... part of your torque is getting wasted stirring pudding. I don't like slush-boxes, they're parasitic.


Thank you. :beer:
I do not consider a DSG an automatic transmission, at least not in the conventional sense.
It is two halves of two manual transmissions with a robot working the clutches and selector forks.
A normal human working a standard single-clutch transmission cannot compete, therefore a DSG is undeniably faster.

An 010 slushbox on the other hand... Oooooh, I'm sorry, that is incorrect. Thanks for playing. Bob, tell our contestants what lovely parting gifts we have for them.
Unless of course you REALLY suck at a stick shift. :laugh:



Eistreiber said:


> Not saying you've written *the book on doing a 16v auto-trans conversion*


coming soon to an Ollie's Bargain Outlet near you...
<snicker>


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> To those of you who insisted it was a fueling issue: :thumbup::beer:


*cough* 



echassin said:


> So for those of you who poo'd on our 16V/automatic idea: naaaanaanaabooboo, stick your head in dooodoo...


*cough*

Well which is it? You want I should put my face in doodoo, or a frosty mug? Make up yer damn mind already. 

I suppose that, since I'm less sincere about my 16V/auto bashing (which evidently continues to reap entertainment dividends) than I was in my efforts to assist in the troubleshooting, I'll choose the :beer:.

And why are you gloating anyway? You're the one with the slushbox, remember.
I even feel awkward _for_ you.  :laugh:

On a sincere note (which I guess I need to call, like shots in billiards...), if someone just _had_ to build a 16V automatic Scirocco... I can't imagine a nicer one has ever been. :thumbup:


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

vwdaun said:


> So I don't log into Vortex for a month and when I return, the first thing I read was the latest in this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh. I miss you all. :laugh:


:wave:
Come back more often


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

DiezNutz said:


> And why are you gloating anyway? You're the one with the slushbox, remember.


Actually I think it is P's, figuratively and legally; albeit under E's care. It's kinda ambiguous? She's named it "Bob", and I'm pretty sure by now E would have named it "you POS f***tard !!^%^**$$##@*!!" but since it seems to be mostly known as "Bob" we'll go with the naming that seems to be sticking and derive ownership therefrom, thus: ... (wait for it).... Petra's.

I could be wrong, been known to happen. :sly:



DiezNutz said:


> On a sincere note... if someone just _had_ to build a 16V automatic Scirocco... I can't imagine a nicer one has ever been. :thumbup:


I said that! Didn't I say that already? Like if gawd forbid I ever get a blister on my left foot that turns into gangrene and they gotta amputate I'd ask anyone else to plan/ help/ assist doing the conversion?

As slush-box Scirocco's go, this is top of the heap! Not my fault the heap is altitudinally -challenged, there just weren't many Scir's sold that way. And bear in mind this was a *conversion,* not a resto to how it left the factory.


Suggestion for Lesson (I did this on Ice for anything I had to turn over to next shift): Long streamers of surveyor's or police "CAUTION" tape, from wherever the critical part is (or wad of paper towel) to cab or Whatever. Something very visible, unmistakable; like the flagged pins used on military aircraft that are counted before they turn engines; all the Safeties are pulled and accounted for.

Concept is like counting sponges after surgery? As many out as went in? Something like that. Don't trust memory, back yourself up.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys, and as for the lesson, it's a good one, Karl: maybe next time *you* won't leave one of the paper towel plugs in the FPR. Just sayin'. It looks like like your memory got a little fuzzy there :sly::heart:
(don't feel bad, I broke an OEM windshield and forgot to torque an axle nut, which coulda ended in injury/death.

The only way to never ufck up is to never do anything at all, and that's the worst ufckup of all.



Eistreiber said:


> Actually I think it is P's, figuratively and legally; albeit under E's care. It's kinda ambiguous? She's named it "Bob", and I'm pretty sure by now E would have named it "you POS f***tard !!^%^**$$##@*!!" but since it seems to be mostly known as "Bob" we'll go with the naming that seems to be sticking and derive ownership therefrom, thus: ... (wait for it).... Petra's.
> 
> I could be wrong, been known to happen. :sly:
> 
> ...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

P here, signing in under E's username...because...password changes....forgotten new password...and...wait for it...a heavy case of procrastination slugitis...I gotta see someone for that, maybe I need a script...or...a shot of somethin' to treat it.

Poor Bob, sitting in the garage, minding her own biz. And content in her own little world and in her own little mind...kinda like in a cartoon where a hippo wearing a tutu is spinning around in pirouettes and having a blast, while all the world looks on in disdain.

For once and for all (or maybe) not, on the paper towel issue....everyone has a system for preventing screwups. Icyone likes yellow tape that waves at him like flags, E is big on repetition exercises and is heavy on labelling stuff he might later forget. The operating room (where I used to work...great joint for honing life skills) had count systems in place that were pretty rigid. E, because he doesn't see or get involved in the day to day Important Things like "counts" has forgotten to include putting the mental energy aside for those types of flubs. I didn't know enough about builds to voice my opinions.

One of our biggest errors was in that of communication and developing a system before errors took place.
Bob's build process was a Frankensteinien process. The peeps involved needed to step back prior to its beginning and predict the potential flubs.

Of course, had we done that, we'd have never gotten started.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

This is actually a very good point. In an O.R., I can't even get a tool or a sponge until it is marked for retrieval. With enough repetition, that process so fast as to be imperceptable, but the point is that the person doing the surgery is completely separated from the person managing the tools (and sponges).

In the case of the car, I would not have had access to the paper towels, and I certainly would *not* have been allowed to cut up one towel into multiple uncounted little plugs. The plugs would have been made ahead of time, counted, noted, handed to me, retrieved, counted during closure ("first count") and counted *again* before wakeup ("second count"). Of course, nobody would bother doing that during a VW build...until a hub assembly falls off and someone gets killed . (note self-directed sarcasm).



echassin said:


> For once and for all (or maybe) not, on the paper towel issue....everyone has a system for preventing screwups. Icyone likes yellow tape that waves at him like flags, E is big on repetition exercises and is heavy on labelling stuff he might later forget. The operating room (where I used to work...great joint for honing life skills) had count systems in place that were pretty rigid. E, because he doesn't see or get involved in the day to day Important Things like "counts" has forgotten to include putting the mental energy aside for those types of flubs. I didn't know enough about builds to voice my opinions.
> 
> One of our biggest errors was in that of communication and developing a system before errors took place.
> Bob's build process was a Frankensteinien process. The peeps involved needed to step back prior to its beginning and predict the potential flubs.
> ...


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

*cough* Here I am.
Musta gone through a wormhole or something, kinda disappeared a bit...came out the other side, gettin' my s*** together again.
Took me a while to get around to signing in again and getting my password straightened out and all that...like I said, wormhole maybe. It's like I'm covered with all that post sci-fi travel gunk...kinda like "Ghostbusters" slime. Blegh. And not the dweeby gawd-awful new one either (why are we even pondering that remake as an option???)
Anyhoo:




Eistreiber said:


> In fairness, she's... OK to good cook...blah blah blah..........


Let's try something like...flat out great.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

echassin said:


> In the case of the car, I would not have had access to the paper towels, and I certainly would *not* have been allowed to cut up one towel into multiple uncounted little plugs. The plugs would have been made ahead of time, counted, noted, handed to me, retrieved, counted during closure ("first count") and counted *again* before wakeup ("second count"). Of course, nobody would bother doing that during a VW build...until a hub assembly falls off and someone gets killed . (note self-directed sarcasm).


You could just do what I do, don't plug anything. :facepalm:

Brendan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Lord_Verminaard said:


> You could just do what I do, don't plug anything. :facepalm:
> 
> Brendan


After refurbishing a car to a clean condition, I only plug things if I have to take something apart again, and where if somthing falls in it'd be bad.

But when first cleaning 30year old grimy stuff, I plug everything to keep dirt ingress while soaking, brushing, blasting, painting, etc..., then I leave it plugged till installation.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eistreiber said:


> I said that! Didn't I say that already? Like if gawd forbid I ever get a blister on my left foot that turns into gangrene and they gotta amputate I'd ask anyone else to plan/ help/ assist doing the conversion?
> 
> As slush-box Scirocco's go, this is top of the heap! Not my fault the heap is altitudinally -challenged, there just weren't many Scir's sold that way. And bear in mind this was a *conversion,* not a resto to how it left the factory.


After reading this thread and Eric's mention of a 1.8T TT engine and drivetrain swap into a Scirocco, I had another good one. How about swapping a 2.0T DSG engine and transmission into a Scirocco? I mean, we could even go all the way to TDI and DSG but that might be too many acronyms for a car from the 80s...



echassin said:


> This is actually a very good point. In an O.R., I can't even get a tool or a sponge until it is marked for retrieval. With enough repetition, that process so fast as to be imperceptable, but the point is that the person doing the surgery is completely separated from the person managing the tools (and sponges).
> 
> In the case of the car, I would not have had access to the paper towels, and I certainly would *not* have been allowed to cut up one towel into multiple uncounted little plugs. The plugs would have been made ahead of time, counted, noted, handed to me, retrieved, counted during closure ("first count") and counted *again* before wakeup ("second count"). Of course, nobody would bother doing that during a VW build...until a hub assembly falls off and someone gets killed . (note self-directed sarcasm).


Being COMPLETELY ignorant of the medical profession, I found this both interesting and logical. Thanks for a little edumacaton. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Itemized reply, works for me:



scirocco*joe said:


> After reading this thread and Eric's mention of a 1.8T TT engine and drivetrain swap into a Scirocco, I had another good one. How about swapping a 2.0T DSG engine and transmission into a Scirocco? I mean, we could even go all the way to TDI and DSG but that might be too many acronyms for a car from the 80s...
> 
> * I'd swap any VW/Audi AWD turbo system that could fit, but at this point the TT seems to be the most readily available. The dream used to be a Synchro, but I've never seen a suitably local/cheap donor. As for the acronyms, i have to Google DSG . *
> 
> ...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Being COMPLETELY ignorant of the medical profession, I found this both interesting and logical. Thanks for a little edumacaton. :thumbup:


Hell with that. It's about backing yourself up; as you get older it's easy to go off on tangents and lose track of such inconsequential things as little bits of wadded-up paper towel OH LOOK! SQUIRREL!! ...um... what was I saying?

I don't trust my memory, and I sure as hell don't trust some other clown wrenching on a vehicle that I sign off for. I don't want one reminder of "yo, pull this out" I want three.

Remember the first time you took down an engine to component parts? You labeled and tagged and marked the living s**t out of everything, didn't you? (if you didn't you're dumber'n a stump; cuz you didn't know what you were doing. You're not dumber'n a stump Joe, so... remember the first time you tore open an engine?).

Same thing, new place; when in doubt (or critical, LIKE BLOODY FUEL FLOW) mark/ tag/ make notes/ count (if you run out of finger and toes, *don't* borrow... just sell me your car; I'll be fair).


Simple error here; and it's really already dogfood (albeit this explains why horses kick the s**t out of dogs if the canines crowd the equines), so I'll stop whipping it.

Learn from E's mistake, ya know [bunker sprint, gotta go; bye! ]


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...and as for the lesson, it's a good one, Karl: maybe next time *you* won't leave one of the paper towel plugs in the FPR. Just sayin'.


Not *my* car.

Not *my* 'plan'.

Not *my* FPR.

And not *my* paper towel plugs.


With all due respect (which is a helluva lot more than will come across but it's fun to poke you with a stick)... eh, I'll just shut up. We *both* missed it, eh? :laugh:


The thread is veering towards, "But please kind Sir, how mayest we avoid making such idjit mistakes in our own Endeavors?" Which is kinda a useful topic, I think... hell I've dumb sone... carp. Done some dumb stuff and like that. Learned not to, (mostly). Sometimes it took a few lessons.

Sometimes a few more.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Back from the dead, and time sure flies! 

The car stays at a neighbor's house because I have no room for it here. Driving it requires some planning so that limits it to date nights or summer evening drives. Well, that and monthly exercise.

It's not easy to keep accumulating stuff and take good care of it all, so we've decided to sell both the 16Vs. That'd leave me with only mk1s, which is arguably how things should be. It's tough to justify an automatic 16V under any circumstances, and especially in the context of a sale, sooooooo...

...I have the car in the work bay to convert it back to a 5-speed:








While I'm at it, I'll take care of some niggly things we've lived with so they don't adversely affect a sale:
1) A/C condensate leaks out of the HVAC box into a little plastic pan I rigged up, so the carpet stays dry but I need to seal the box properly.
2) I changed the fragmented outer IM shaft bearing during the build but I left the original inner bearing. The engine has been fine, but now that I have more experience with 16Vs, it seems prudent to go ahead and replace out the inner too.
3) I reinforced the passenger engine mount rubber to increase its durability, but until the car warms up, the stiff mount causes a buzz in the dash and a rattle inside the 3rd brake light. I plan to leave the stronger mount, so I'll try to firm up whatever's causing the noises.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's where I'm at:








I'm only taking things apart enough to take care of the punch list, but it's still a lot.

The DIY dash has held up perfectly but I'd originally fiber-glassed some cracks on the center duct; I found an intact duct later on and finally got around to installing it:









The problem with the HVAC was the replacement evaporator; it was oversized juuuust enough that it wouldn't fit without modifying the outer shell. Of course, during the original build I didn't want to waste precious seconds measuring anything so I ended up cutting waaay more than I needed . I originally sealed the cuts with gooey stuff like what they use to hold the door membranes, but it didn't hold and it leaked A/C condensate.

To remedy that, I gave up trying to seal the cuts and over-laid patches:








There's a drain so it's overkill, but this is not a job to be repeated lightly... None of this would be necessary if afterfriggenmarket parts fit like they should, but hey: C'est La Vie! That's the quandary we're all in, whether to re-furbish 35 year old things vs get new stuff that never seems quite right.

The dash rattle was the radio; the springy mounting clips were loose, so that was an easy fix while the console was out:









The rattle from the 3rd brake light was the lens wobbling in the housing. I had to get medieval to pry the assembly from the glass, but it yielded without breaking and I was able to glue the lens solid:









Next, the reverse lights for the automatic use a micro-switch on the shifter, so I'd pulled the wires from the engine bay into the cabin:








I was able to reverse that (get it? reverse?) but I need the engine bay cleared out to pull the wires back through the firewall correctly.

So that's all I can do in the cabin for now; next, clear the engine bay.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Today's task was lifting the car to unhook stuff underneath, which isn't too bad when it's clean and fasteners yield easily:









The axles are 90mm units I used in order to mate with the 010 automatic. I rebuilt the original 100mm axles before storage so they're ready to go. The TT stainless exhaust is 8 years old and the joints all slipped apart easily which was nice, but the hangers are already dry-rotted which is not nice. New ones are on the way and for the one on the downpipe, I got a NOS VW chain-reinforced piece for _cough_ _grasps chest_ dollars.

As the car sits now:








It lacks elegance but it's adequate to drop out the drive unit. I'm not sure how much strain this posture puts on the unibody so I added the jack stand on the wood blocks to support the engine's weight.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alrighty, driveline is out:








Fram filter noted, a Mann is on the way, but overall it looks pretty good for 8 years, albeit only a few thousand miles. The oil cap is leaking so another is on the way. The biggest leak was 8 years ago during first start, from the new aftermarket ignition distributor. I ended up with a new Bosch for _cough_ _gasp_ dollars. I did get my money back for the other one, but it's yet another lesson in aftermarket parts...

The bay just has road dirt in it, not too bad and it'll tidy up easily:









I don't know how far the engine needs to come apart, so I took it out whole, but the intake doesn't easily clear the air dam. No problem, I made this rig years back to lift the front waaaay up without using the hoist and extra front bumper brackets:








It'll lift the body another 6" off the jack stands, which is plenty. I wouldn't call it "safe" so I pull the engine out from under the car with a long chain. I don't see why the car would fall, but there's no reason to take a chance getting crushed. If the car falls, no worries, it's only a mk2, JUST KIDDING (sort of...)

Next is to remove the IM shaft and have a look at the inner bearing. I don't know why I failed to put two and two together till recently, but when I originally built the car, I found little bits in the pan, and only found a fragmented outer IM bearing (pic is from post #104):









It's an embarrassing oversight that I didn't think to even _look_ at the inner IM bearing until I had to replace one on a different 16V.

This is the only image of the inner IM bearing I have (from post #124):









It looks OK there, which is why I didn't address it till now, but it's admittedly a bad view and we'll just have to see.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright, much ado about nothing, the inner IM bearing is fine:









It has scuff marks on it as would be expected after 110K miles, but it's complete with no missing fragments as is the concern. The inner I had fail on the other 16V had almost 200K miles so hopefully this one has plenty of years left, especially if we assume the car will never do commuter duty. 

I inspected the top portion with a little DIY mirror:









My brother-in-law made this awesome tool when I did the previous inner:








It's designed to ensure that the bearing goes in straight every time, something we discovered is not a given with a regular puller. The only hitch is the thing won't fit into the block without removing the crankshaft, so I'm happy to have avoided the task.

Here's the OEM durometer passenger mount that fails prematurely, or else causes rattles if reinforced:








I already knew that urethane goop makes them too stiff, so I used silicone on this one. It's still too stiff so on other mounts I've done since this one, I push a scrap of the old rubber into the new mount's gaps and that seems like a good compromise. This one looks great after 8 years so I'll keep it and make sure everything on the car is snug or padded to minimize noises.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The engine is buttoned up; the finishes have held up fine so I'm just doing a quick wipe:










I'd omitted the long M6 bolt from the center of the upper timing cover because the hole was stripped when we got the car. The lower cover holds everything in place, but I used an old trick: tap the M6 hole to 1/4-20 and use an SAE bolt. Just label it so the next schmuck -- uh-- _custodian_ doesn't have to scratch his head wondering why metric tools aren't working:








Obviously an M6 Helicoil would be appropriate, but this method removes almost no material and is easy to do. I finally treated myself to a tiny torque wrench and it turns out I don't tighten things enough when I guesstimate. I suppose I already knew that, given the number of loose-fastener stories I've accumulated over the years...

Next is to discard all evidence that this car briefly identified as automatic. It's not just the trans; it's also the shifter and linkage, pedal cluster, under-dash panel, throttle cable, and speedo cable.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody know the status of Brian's website BrokeVW.com? It says "temporarily closed" but I can't discern if it's just Spring Break or something more. The original 5-speed is fine but I wanna at least change out the seals. That way I can guarantee it'll leak for the next guy, lol.

Edit: I found this other place that seems reputable: VW 020 5 speed Hard parts

I'm not going nuts on the gearbox because it performs perfectly, but I ordered anything that could be a PIA down the road (get it? down the road?): final drive seals, input shaft seal, pushrod shaft seal, and pushrod bushing. Anything that comes up later would be at one or the other extreme: easily fixed while installed vs need to split the case.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ooof! There's no residual evidence that the car spent some time as an automatic:








The hardest part was removing the pedal cluster, the rest was just tedium (removing various linkages, pulling the reverse switch wires back into the bay, etc...)

I did the main crankshaft seal during the initial build and it's dry so I'm leaving it:









This is absolutely every little bit that is needed to convert from a 5-speed to automatic:








I sacrificed a running car to get all this stuff because it was the most cost-effective way to reliably get everything, but the flipside is that there's little demand for any of it. To anyone who thinks it would be criminal to discard it all, gitcher butt over here or else forever hold your peace. At least see if anyone you know wants it. Price is nada.

Next is cleaning. I overdid it with Cosmoline and the gooey excess has attracted 8 years worth of dirt. I need to mop off the excess and there's a _lot_ of it...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

echassin said:


> Ooof! There's no residual evidence that the car spent some time as an automatic:


Except for us and the internet. The internet never forgets, though we may. 😁


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

^^^

Just cleaning today; not much to see but as they say: "a little help here please!":








I'm not sure why, but the driver side seat belt is fraying. I confess that like many of us, I'm not always a stickler for the various recommended service intervals on lightly driven cars (oil, brake fluid, coolant, tires, etc...), and I also admit I've always re-used seat belts even though some experts say they expire after 10-15 years. 

I don't think this fraying renders the car immediately "undriveable" but I don't want to leave it. I'd prefer to drop in a good used unit, taking things into consideration. I'll keep an eye out for one, but if anyone has an extra, please contact me on one of the white courtesy phones.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I can't see why anyone would want that automatic unless the wife says "I'm not driving a manual anymore"! 

On the positive side, they are reliable but there is just not enough gears to be right.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Butcher said:


> I can't see why anyone would want that automatic unless the wife says "I'm not driving a manual *EVER*!"
> 
> On the positive side, they are reliable but there is just not enough gears to be right.


Mark, I ftfy . This was the debate, er, _mandate_ that formed the essence of the build.

Everything's clean and ready for re-assembly. First up will be the interior; I'd held off until I could confirm that the HVAC box could hold water perfectly with the drain corked:









I wanted to get the A/C buttoned up and pull a vacuum ASAP, to avoid saturating the dryer from open lines. I had them corked, but still...

The system holds a vacuum indefinitely, so I can recharge it as soon as I can run the compressor:









Next is the pedal cluster. Ugh.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

One step forward, two steps back...

I'm on hold in the bay while the various drivetrain parts make their way over here, so I was going to start hooking things up in the cabin. But first-things-first: the steering column boot is rough, so I figured I'd take a few seconds to swap it out (this is called "foreshadowing" in literature):








When we were doing the initial build, we tried our best to get new parts where possible, heck even the gas tank heat shield we found NOS at our local VW dealer. But this boot was a problem; the original had disintegrated and we could absolutely _not _find a new one. I eventually found this used one but I had to stretch the definition of "serviceable" and use it even though it has a little rip in it.

Later on, I found some boots and kept one aside for the day when the steering column was out of the car:








IIRC they came from so-called "Latvia", which is apparently a real place with actual _people_ and stuff, something that as an American, I avoid noticing.

When you stumble on parts like this, I recommend you buy them right away. After that, proceed straight to celebrations, without wasting precious seconds verifying stupid details like part numbers. Don't even waste your time visually comparing them when they arrive. You can compare them 8 years later when the opportunity arises to install them:








It turns out the manual and power racks each have their own boot. Harumph.

I hung my head in shame, removed the boot that was there, degreased it, superglued it, and applied a Zip-tie to keep tension off the frail section:








Nobody will ever know (except that I just mentioned it).

It's much quicker to type this than it was to do it... It does help if during the more challenging steps, one swears out loud, like this: "[email protected]#$%^&*!!!". Sadly, and as much as I was tempted, throwing tools, while also helpful, was not an option because these windshields are getting scarce.

I had time to start on the interior after this little detour, but sometimes it's better to just walk away...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I found out the same way why I redid the Cabriolet. Two different versions and Latvia being the source. Sadly, I lost one so I had to order another one. When it arrived, I found the other one. Sadly, it's probably lost again. 

I hope you found it easy to replace but I did not.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Butcher said:


> I hope you found it easy to replace but I did not.


Try the swearing; it worked for me.

Like a moth to a flame, I went back and installed the throttle cable and pedal, the brake/clutch cluster, brake booster, the steering column and manual speedo cable:

















The booster was fuuuuun.

The clutch tube weld is intact so I didn't gusset it:








I've only had one break after all these years and you could easily tell the guy who welded it at the factory was having a bad day. IMO they should always be inspected but they don't all need to be reinforced _knocks wood_

I ordered a NOS manual-adjust clutch cable for _cough_ _grabs chest_ dollars and it's coming from, you guessed it: Latvia! Huh, I wonder why Latvia of all places is such a good source for our stuff.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

There is an eBay seller whose name is OE something and they were the first Latvian seller I dealt with. Another eBay seller popped up from there a few years later. OE Something was selling above dealer price and I guess his or her countrymen caught on because now there are at least 3 from Latvia. I suspect that they browse the VW Classic Parts website and snatch up (or reserve) as many VW parts as they can. I know OE something drop ships some items because I and another person ordered an NLA hose for a Phaeton and we both got notices that OE something couldn't get it after all and our funds were refunded.

OE something wanted way above retail for Phaeton wood & leather steering wheels in my color but they are priced around half that now. I found a used one in great shape for half again or I'd get the one that they couldn't sell at cough cough prices a few years back.

I did buy a few Scirocco shift linkages at reasonable prices from OE something and a rubber buffer that wasn't overpriced but the rest of the stuff is cough cough. Nick in Greece has much better prices except when he had new Scirocco 2 tail lights. (To be fair, I think they actually were around 6 bills a pair from VW Classic.)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Those sellers have saved my bacon more than once so more power to them.

Interior before:









_Snaps fingers_ [sarcasm],

After:








All of that to get rid of a rattle and a heater box leak; C'est La Vie!

I have the driver side under-dash panel but it's missing the fuse box cover. If any you hoarders has one, I'll pay a jillion dollars for it, maybe even a _zillion_ if that's what it takes.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Those sellers have saved my bacon more than once so more power to them.
> 
> Interior before:
> View attachment 171790
> ...


The '88 I bought new never had a cover over its fuse box. It has a plastic under dash cover that covers the wiring, steering column and linkage and a split hinged shelf with the hinged removable part in front of the relay plate (fuse box). The hinged part of the shelf has a list of fuses.

The '78 I bought new had a clear plastic cover over its fuse box that warped from the heat of the fuses within a year.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Huh. There's a spot for two screws (middle of the picture):








Are they not for a cover of some sort? It's not apparent that something is missing unless one lies down to look up at the area, but it'd be nice to get it right.

I'm running out of things I can do until the gearbox parts arrive, but the clutch is on:


















Shift linkage and undercar boot:








I'm leaving the Cosmoline under the car even though it's an unsightly brown, because Cosmoline.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

echassin said:


> Huh. There's a spot for two screws (middle of the picture):
> View attachment 172095
> 
> Are they not for a cover of some sort? It's not apparent that something is missing unless one lies down to look up at the area, but it'd be nice to get it right.



that would be one of these










and one of these










you are searching for.

The first one is clipped onto the second one, which is mounted onto the insulated cladding panel, which is clipped on the underside of the dashboard.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks OSLer for posting the pictures.

Here's the 7zap diagram

See #7 which shows both parts as one assembly. The drawing also shows the correct hardware:

cover under dashboard; stowage compartment - Scirocco(SCI) [USA 1987 year] (7zap.com)

BTW, #13 is only for non-A/C models. It's the passenger side.

Brand new from Latvia from that OE guy. It's $162.47 after shipping:









Genuine VW Scirocco stowage compartment 533857923G01C | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine VW Scirocco stowage compartment 533857923G01C at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





There is a more expensive new one. $217.00 with free shipping. Also from Latvia.

Used for $160.00 after shipping from Poland:

The used one is worth looking at because it shows all angles so you can see the attaching points.









VW Scirocco 2 GT II Storage Compartment Tray Fuses Lower Left 533857923G for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VW Scirocco 2 GT II Storage Compartment Tray Fuses Lower Left 533857923G at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





As I recall, the plastic has the fuse list embossed but they stuck a sticker over that as they revised the fuse list. (As I recall anywho. That used one doesn't but the G suffix might have been later. I think it was embossed on my '82 but I hardly knew it. ) I'll try to look at my '88 later today to see if the sticker has a part number.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ah, OK, thanks. I'd use one if I had it but IMO the setup isn't nice enough to justify the cost. I just made a tag that has the fuses listed.

The gearbox parts arrived. The box is completely dry so I'm only replacing seals that would be a PIA to do later, thus ensuring that they'll leak as soon as I'm done... I used various tricks I've learned over the years from Brian (BrokeVW) and the Interwebz.

For the pushrod bushing, the seal pops out with a screw driver, then you cut threads into the bushing with a 3/8" tap, and you thread in a bolt that has a nut welded to it:








A few hits with a slap-hammer to get it out, then Q-tips to retrieve any shavings.

The new one goes in with a socket (not shown with the pushrod keeping it straight):









Pushrod seal pressed in with a small socket. The old input shaft seal comes out easily with some screws driven through it, new one pressed in with a large socket.









The splines on a healthy later drive flange are a tight interference fit, so I made pusher/puller tools to apply large amounts of force gently, to get the clips and flanges off/on and do the seals:









Flanges polished up and riding in new seals:









New oil, I use this stuff:








Valvoline High Performance SAE 80W-90 Conventional Gear Oil 1 QT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Valvoline High Performance SAE 80W-90 Conventional Gear Oil 1 QT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Shifts are good and it's reasonably priced. I have Redline in the GTI and I can't tell any difference.

I'll mate the driveline and hoist it up into the car tomorrow.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Driveline assembled and torqued:








The car still had the various tin plates and the three M7 bolts that are sometimes discarded during a car's first engine removal. It's possible that this car still had its OEM clutch at 110k but I don't recall.

Nose jacked way up and driveline pushed into position:








Keep your femurs out of harm's way...

Alley-oop!








It was a lot quicker to type "alley-oop!" than it was to hoist the assembled engine into the not-quite-empty bay...

Mounts are all bolted and torqued, tomorrow I'll start hooking everything up, test start the engine, charge the A/C, aaaaaand then-I'm-dead-in-the-water. The clutch cable is still with the Riga [Latvia] postal service...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Clutch cables are over rated. With a good starter and the right rpm's you can go anywhere.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Butcher said:


> Clutch cables are over rated. With a good starter and the right rpm's you can go anywhere.


The clutch cable snapped on my brother's '78 Corolla when we were on a road trip. He shut it off at lights and started in 1st then matched RPMs to shift. We were laughing our asses off. He found a parts store. He bought a new clutch cable and we changed it in the parking lot. We got going again after 1/2 hour or so but the rest of the journey was boring.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Butcher said:


> With a good starter and the right rpm's you can go anywhere.


BTDT; I limped home once like that, trying to stop as little as possible. Yet another burn from replacing a perfectly good OEM part with aftermarket.

Today hooked up all the under-car stuff,

Exhaust:








The hangers are new and the one on the downpipe is NOS VW chain-reinforced, so hopefully it'll last.









One of the nice things about stainless exhausts is they come apart and go together easily when the car needs to be serviced (as opposed to having to cut out and replace seized pipes).

Shift linkage with new seals and hardware:









100mm OEM axles refurbished:








I don't recall what brand the boots are, hopefully Loebro/GKN, but since the plating on the inners doesn't match, I'll wager at least one boot is some other carp that'll split in a week.

K-bar is back on the car finally (it wouldn't fit with the automatic):









And the thing is back on its feet;








I did remember to torque the axle nuts, plus I used new ones so the locking crimps are fresh (this is the car where the Cincy crowd helped me change a bearing...)

Next is the accessories and the three belts, which always takes me several attempts (why I prefer a one-belt setup...)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Welp, I just realized while tracking the VAG clutch cable that it's for a '75 and won't fit _grumble_. If anyone wants it, LMK; price is Nada.

Anyhoo, the accessories and belts are on, engine bay hookups mostly complete, cooling system done:









Next is the fuel system, test start, and charge the A/C.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Are you going to try another manual cable or the automatic cable?

I re-used my original auto cable even though you are supposed to get a new one. You just have to look at the tabs and push them in then you can collapse it, lock it, reinstall it and unlock it. That is if the locking clip hasn't been removed. The locking clip resembles one of those fancy reusable zip ties with round bumps.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been looking for a 16V clutch cable but haven't found one yet. I seem to remember years ago that you could use the 8V cable but had to get the 8V attaching bits to go with it. 

MK1 has an 8V cable "in stock". They don't seem to have the other parts in stock though.

Clutch Cable - 8V Scirocco (mk1autohaus.com)


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I have been looking for a 16V clutch cable but haven't found one yet. I seem to remember years ago that you could use the 8V cable but had to get the 8V attaching bits to go with it.
> 
> MK1 has an 8V cable "in stock". They don't seem to have the other parts in stock though.
> 
> Clutch Cable - 8V Scirocco (mk1autohaus.com)


Aaahhhh so there is a 16V specific clutch cable ??? Am I going to need that for the Mk1 16V conversion ??


----------



## LP7Y/X9 (Apr 25, 2020)

roccodingo said:


> Aaahhhh so there is a 16V specific clutch cable ??? Am I going to need that for the Mk1 16V conversion ??


The only things different about the 16v cables are that they’re self adjusting, and they have a 45 degree angled bit at the firewall end to help clear the brake booster. Shouldn’t need one for a swap into an s1


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

roccodingo said:


> Aaahhhh so there is a 16V specific clutch cable ??? Am I going to need that for the Mk1 16V conversion ??


I think the main difference was the self-adjusting feature. I believe (but don't know for sure) that the grommet and the transmission attachment pieces (rubber bits) may have been different. As I recall, you could use an 8V cable if you changed the other stuff. I _think _if you have 8V stuff it will still work. The pedal and the lever on the transmission are the same as far as I know.

Since I had no trouble reattaching my auto adjusting cable I didn't convert to the 8V cable.

The self-adjusting feature may have just been an upgrade that the 16V got that just happened to be introduced with the 16V but had nothing to do with it other than being introduced at that time. 

I have the USRT MushMeister which replaces the transmission lever cable attachment pieces and I don't recall there being anything about it only being for the 8V (but haven't installed it yet).

MushMeister (clutch cable guide upgrade) : USRT, Usually Sideways Rally Team (usrallyteam.com)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't remember the details of a cable swap, but that's only because it's so easy I didn't bother to make any mental note of the process.

Fuel system is in and the car is running:





A/C charged:





All that remains is the clutch cable and detail the car.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alrighty, I'm calling this project "done!" It's been a while since I did a clutch cable, but the manual version really does just drop in:

















On the left side of this picture, you can see I painted the cold-start valve gold; I didn't want to leave any horsepowerz unclaimed.

The car is running nicely, no drips or rattles, and the A/C is working well:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

BAT? Private sale?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

IDK, a private sale seems simplest but barring that, BAT or EBay?


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I think BAT is bad for the hobby. It's like stimulus payments. Every taxpayer pays but some pay now and some pay later.

High prices on BAT are like that. Every enthusiast will pay in the end. The enthusiast who gets a big payday now will end up paying more in the future if he or she or it wants to buy a replacement which will be just that much more expensive.

eBay is bad enough if people get in bidding wars but it seems like BAT is for the highest priced, overhyped cars and they have no idea what is being sold. If the buyer is unhappy about his or her or its way overpriced purchase, will BAT go to bat for the buyer and throw the seller under the bus or will they mediate?

There is a 1982 Scirocco GT on eBay that is perfect for BAT. The used car dealer thinks it's a "rare" Scirocco GTI and wants $30K for it. It's an ugly POS. I am not up on the various European models but I think the GT is near the bottom of the hierarchy just above the carbureted models. The only things I like about it are the fact that it's an '82 and it has Euro bumpers with headlight washers. The shell would be good for a project but the shell, rear shelf and bumpers aren't worth $30K.

I doubt it will sell on eBay but they could find suckers on BAT.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

BAT is neither inherently good nor bad, it's just a platform that facilitates what's already happening everywhere.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Sure beats the local classifieds back in the day. I'll take the internet vs none any day.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Back in the day, they had a thing called _Hemmings Motor News_ where enthusiasts bought and sold cars all day long.

That back in the day could be before I was born or tomorrow because _Hemmings_ is still being printed.

Having said that, I have bought 5 cars on eBay.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

If I was looking for another Scirocco that was sorted and wasn't aware of this forum, I would bid on yours if it was on eBay.

Whichever way you decide to sell, provide a link to this thread.

I still check _Hemmings _if I am in _Barnes & Noble_ and buy the magazine if there is something that catches my eye.

They also have an online presence (don't they all?):

Volkswagen Scirocco For Sale | Hemmings

I may have been too harsh about that Scirocco GT on eBay. It's on _Hemmings_ with more pictures. It does look to be in great shape but I still wouldn't pay their asking price.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

BAT seems like the place to fetch the highest price, and I'm fine with that as long as it's on the up-and-up.

IMO they shouldn't include claims that have built-in _dis_claimers. I understand the desire to do that but I would do my best to reign it in. Things _are_, or they _aren't_, or they're _uncertain_, and they should keep it cleaner.


----------



## Adabert (Sep 15, 2010)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I may have been too harsh about that Scirocco GT on eBay. It's on _Hemmings_ with more pictures. It does look to be in great shape but I still wouldn't pay their asking price.


Keep in mind that Scirocco did appear on BaT but reserve was no met.

4,700-Kilometer 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco GTI 5-Speed


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn't find a good used seat belt assembly to replace the frayed one so I took a chance on the closest looking "universal" I could find:








Old frayed on the bottom new on top.

I expected to have to tweak things to get fitment but it actually dropped right in:








There seems to be some standardization, but it still feels like I got lucky


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I found myself viewing this thread nostalgically because Bob is now living one suburb over with his new owner. Hopefully he'll check in here soon, I told him about the thread. 

Let's all be on our best behavior so his first impression is that we're normal (hopefully he won't read the thread until later...)


----------



## wmarc (3 mo ago)

I feel like I might be jumping into shark infested waters. I purchased the car from E, spur of the moment, because I couldn't afford/outbid the MK1 he had on BAT. I am just reading thru the 68 pages on this car, and I am amazed of all the work he and his wife put into this car.


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

@wmarc Welcome, glad you made it here and congratulations again! Ted


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The sharks in these infested waters are actually pretty calm, usually, unless you forget to

_*POST PICS!!!*_

(sorry for yelling)


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

More like piranhas.


----------



## wmarc (3 mo ago)

Sorry E - I will post some more pictures - I took this one after you let me take it for a test drive.


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

@wmarc at some point, I believe you can ask the admins to rename the thread. 
But I also think I wouldn't rush into it before you can give it your own 'twist'!

I can definitely see why the car caught your eye, looks great! (for a Mk2......)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Pay no attention to the mk1 snobs. Oh wait-- I'm one of them 

Edit: maybe start a new thread with just a link to this one?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wait what? You sold another Scirocco?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Life moves fast, you gotta pay attention!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> Pay no attention





echassin said:


> gotta pay attention


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ohheezgooooooooood


----------



## wmarc (3 mo ago)

OK - sorry I haven't posted in awhile. Work has been crazy and I have travelled a lot. I love the car so far, however I haven't driven it that much because I haven't been home. I did finally hand wash it the other day, but I do need to get it detailed at some point before winter. E, the car is running great, but it has been less than 100 miles!!!


----------



## wmarc (3 mo ago)

Eric - I went out for a drive all day Saturday and the car ran great. It was wonderful to be behind the wheel.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

What a fine looking couple!


----------

